# DCL Picture of the Day - Part 4



## ssanders79

This thread is the fourth to be opened for everyone to share their pictures and memories of DCL. 

*Previous DCL POD Threads*
DCL Picture of the Day - Part 1
DCL Picture of the Day - Part 2
DCL Picture of the Day - Part 3


----------



## ssanders79

Pelican Plunge HDR by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Oooh nice one Scott!!!


----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:


> Ohhh nice one Scott!!!



Thanks.


----------



## Kurby

is that a print or did you alter the original photo?


----------



## shadowryter

Pelican Plunge HDR.....Love it!!!!


----------



## Time2go2disney

Nice processing job .................


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Bummer that that Genie Lift was left under the stairs this particular night...


----------



## ssanders79

Kurby said:


> is that a print or did you alter the original photo?



It is a 7 shot HDR photo.  Here are the individual shots that made up the final image.



Pelican Plunge HDR - Shot Sequence by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Atlantis Resort ~ Nassau


----------



## Kurby

ssanders79 said:


> It is a 7 shot HDR photo.  Here are the individual shots that made up the final image.
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican Plunge HDR - Shot Sequence by ssanders79, on Flickr





wow - that's amazing.  it makes it look like a painting


----------



## figmentfan84

It's Time by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## woj68

ssanders79 said:


> Pelican Plunge HDR by ssanders79, on Flickr



This is KILLER Scott! Great processing.


----------



## alamere1496

shadowryter said:


> Atlantis Resort ~ Nassau



Love this!!  I've been contemplating a 5 day on the Dream this August before the kids start school...This makes me lean towards yes!!


----------



## KevieKev05

Restroom by Palo & Remy


----------



## Princess Bette

ssanders79 said:


> Pelican Plunge HDR by ssanders79, on Flickr



LOVE this!!!   That's the kind of pics I want to take and learn how to do the processing...saving my money for  a DSLR...almost ready to purchase!!


----------



## Tere

ssanders79 said:


> Pelican Plunge HDR by ssanders79, on Flickr



the picture is great, very good


----------



## Reto

The Magic at CC in November 2009:




Disney Magic Cruise Ship docked at Castaway Cay by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## dclcruzer

love.love.love all the pictures! 

Can't wait until our 4th Disney Cruise this Christmas! Hopefully the transmission on the car doesn't go out again so we won't have to reschedule the cruise again! 

Just had a blizzard here of about 20 inches of snow&your pictures are the only thing keeping me with some hope for warmth and summer!


----------



## mrp4352

Imagine my surprise when I looked to my left and saw Pluto, Mickey and Goofy helping us wave goodbye to Port Canaveral!






Disney Dream MV - 1/26/11


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Aruba






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

Ominous Magical Skies by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## steelek_29

ssanders79 said:


> Pelican Plunge HDR by ssanders79, on Flickr



Wow... Is this a drawing or did you use photoshop???


----------



## shadowryter

Just a little wind...


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Dream, docked at Nassau. (Taken 2/4/11)


----------



## ssanders79

steelek_29 said:


> Wow... Is this a drawing or did you use photoshop???



NoT really, I used Ps lightroom and photomatix.  It is a 7 shot HDR.


----------



## ssanders79

shadowryter said:


> Just a little wind...



I love the way the wind is blowing those palm trees.


----------



## pearljammer

What kind of camera are you people using?  Those are awesome photos.  I'm looking to get a new camera soon and would love something that takes pics that good.  I currently own a Nikon D40 SLR but will admit I need a bigger lens..  Anyway, do tell please............


----------



## figmentfan84

Admiral Donald by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Lol, I'd give more credit to the Photographer than the camera. Great photos in the new thread already! I am going to start learning more about how to use HDR. I've been using the onboard converter on my camera with blah results compared to what I see on here.

Awesome and inspiring work so far...

Here is my not so worthy but fun attempt at capturing the boat turning to dock in Cozumel


----------



## ssanders79

pearljammer said:


> What kind of camera are you people using?  Those are awesome photos.  I'm looking to get a new camera soon and would love something that takes pics that good.  I currently own a Nikon D40 SLR but will admit I need a bigger lens..  Anyway, do tell please............



I am using a D40. I want to upgrade to the D7000, but I am going to invest in an UWA first. I can deal with the D40's shortcomings as it is just part of my workflow. 

By the way, I love your screenname.


----------



## pearljammer

Well alrighty Scott, I promise you my D40 pics look nothing like YOUR D40 pics so must be the user.  Would love to know what your doing. I need a photog class.  Great pics.  And thanks, I like the screenname too.  ;O)

Nice pics though.


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

alamere1496 said:


> [/IMG]



thats very sad...


----------



## alamere1496

Daisy14'sDH said:


> thats very sad...



I totally agree.  It took me awhile to actually figure out what was going on when I first saw this happening!!  This was our first time at CC and my boys were so excited to see the ship and this was what they saw instead.  Hopefully we'll see something new and exciting when we go next year!!


----------



## aan1701

alamere1496 said:


> [/IMG]



Love this one.


----------



## Tere

11 de Diciembre 2010


----------



## JustTJ

Our Last Snack from Room service on the last night of our Western Caribbean Aboard the Magic.  (there was cheese and crackers under metal cover, but didn't think to take it off for the picture)






[/IMG]


----------



## mrp4352




----------



## PrincessYessenia

Tere said:


> 11 de Diciembre 2010



  Sad to see her go...


----------



## Evad

*Let's remember her like this!!!
*


----------



## alamere1496

Evad said:


> *Let's remember her like this!!!
> *



Nice shot...I never got a chance to see her this way


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

mrp4352, great work with those windows getting them exposed nicely like that!


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Dream Atrium (I liked the reflection on the piano).


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Parasailing in Aruba (not us!)






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## maria-fan-22

Evad said:


>



Very Cool Pic!


----------



## figmentfan84

Sweet Dreams by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## mushu756

This is my favorite post. I love looking at everyone's pictures


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## JennLK

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1563775657694&set=a.1562112616119.2071909.1334457149#!/photo.php?fbid=1563775657694&set=a.1562112616119.2071909.1334457149&pid=31240054&id=1334457149


----------



## JennLK

JennLK said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1563775657694&set=a.1562112616119.2071909.1334457149#!/photo.php?fbid=1563775657694&set=a.1562112616119.2071909.1334457149&pid=31240054&id=1334457149



okay lol how do I make that a picture and not a link?


----------



## mrp4352

Daisy14'sDH said:


> mrp4352, great work with those windows getting them exposed nicely like that!



Thank you!


----------



## bombygriz

JennLK said:


> okay lol how do I make that a picture and not a link?








If you use a Facebook photo you need to right-click the image, then choose 'Properties' and a window will pop up. Copy that URL to use for the coding.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

I haven't posted any pics in a long time. I thought I'd give it a try! Here goes....






Here's one from our Dream cruise. We "added" a hand since the last cruise. I thought this was a fun way to show it.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

I love this sign! I really don't want to leave the island anyway...


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## mrp4352

I think I ended up taking one of these shots anytime I was in an elevator by myself!


----------



## JennLK

approaching Nassau in the am fog


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Here's a pic of the QC pool on the Dream at night. I thought it was pretty cool how it was lit up around the edges.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Love these three pictures, FigmentFan84!  Is Donald from The Dream?



figmentfan84 said:


> Admiral Donald by figmentfan84, on Flickr





figmentfan84 said:


> Sweet Dreams by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Aruba - with Disney Magic in the background






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Serenity Bay


----------



## dahuffy

alamere1496 said:


> [/IMG]



Such a sad thing to see.


----------



## momof2minnies

When did the Magic go to Aruba? That would be great.

Linda




PrincessShmoo said:


> Aruba - with Disney Magic in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Evad

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Serenity Bay



Nice!!!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Thanks Evad, heres the colour version, couldn't figure out which I liked better...


----------



## dta87

A 2 parter from the QC pool






and zoomed in


----------



## PrincessShmoo

momof2minnies said:


> When did the Magic go to Aruba? That would be great.
> 
> Linda



That was the WB Panama Canal in May 2008.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## dahuffy

We rented a Harley in Aruba and toured the island. We were here on the EB Repo in '08.


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## ibouncetoo

Can you imagine the squeels you would hear from these lounge chairs?!


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

orlandothebeagle said:


>



Thats awesome!!!! and a wee bit scary!


----------



## Tanzanite

ssanders79 said:


> Pelican Plunge HDR by ssanders79, on Flickr



Wow this is beautiful  i cant wait to go here next time.


----------



## Tanzanite

shadowryter said:


> Atlantis Resort ~ Nassau



Wow this is loveley .cant wait to go again never took many pictures not enough time.


----------



## pjpoohbear

orlandothebeagle said:


>



This happens with the ferries to the Statue of Liberty, is is scary to see the boat in front or back of you do this, knowing your boat did or will do the same, lol.

Pj


----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## figmentfan84

Palo by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## SrisonS

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Serenity Bay



Great shot!!!!  Love the b&w version.


----------



## martincorral

Daisy14'sDH said:


>



I love this picture.


----------



## ssanders79

Chillin' with Donald on the Docks by ssanders79, on Flickr

Add on
This photo reminded me of the suprise we put together for DD.  We had the image below printed as a 256 piece puzzle which she opened on Christmas morning.  Up until this point she thought our next cruise was in October '11 and not aware we were cruising in January!!
I did add the puzzle overlay to the uploaded image to give an example of the overall product.



DCL Suprise Puzzle by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Keep Your 'Aft' Still by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## ssanders79

My New 8mm Video Camera by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Self portrait, this one was a lot of fun to take... took a couple tries before I was still for long enough...

I couldn't remember how long the exposure was so I looked it up, its funny how much info you can get off the internet. But I couldnt get the info off the posted file I had to get it off the original.

I thought that LR3 saved all the data? And then I thought that Photobucket saved all the data... weird...

Copyright:
Camera: Pentax K-x 
Lens: smc PENTAX-DA 12-24mm F4 ED AL [IF]
Shot at 12 mm 
Exposure: Manual exposure, Aperture-priority AE, 1 sec, f/4, ISO 400 
Flash: Off, Did not fire 
Date: January 14, 2011   7:18:34AM (timezone not specified)
(1 month, 4 hours, 33 minutes, 47 seconds ago, assuming an image timezone of US Pacific)

File: 2,749 × 4,139 JPEG (11.4 megapixels)   
7,758,178 bytes (7.4 megabytes)     Image compression: 77% 
Color Encoding: Embedded color profile: “sRGB


----------



## ssanders79

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Self portrait, this one was a lot of fun to take... took a couple tries before I was still for long enough...


I like the arrow in the reflection.


----------



## cmash95

ssanders79 said:


> Chillin' with Donald on the Docks by ssanders79, on Flickr
> 
> Add on
> This photo reminded me of the suprise we put together for DD.  We had the image below printed as a 256 piece puzzle which she opened on Christmas morning.  Up until this point she thought our next cruise was in October '11 and not aware we were cruising in January!!
> I did add the puzzle overlay to the uploaded image to give an example of the overall product.
> 
> 
> 
> DCL Suprise Puzzle by ssanders79, on Flickr



that is so cool can you please send me a message on where you ordered it? my kids and nephew would love something like this.


----------



## Evad

Great pics everybody!!!!!!!! 



One for today.....

Since it's Valentines day I thought I would post this.


----------



## alamere1496

Evad said:


> Great pics everybody!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One for today.....
> 
> Since it's Valentines day I thought I would post this.



Love this!!  Perfect for Valentine's Day!!


----------



## shadowryter

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Evad said:


>




That's pretty cool!  I think it would look really neat with the flag black and white and the ship in color!  (Just opposite as you have it now)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## SrisonS

St. Maarten




Strolling Along Great Bay Beach by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## alamere1496

Mmmm...I could totally go for one of these right now!!  






[/IMG]


----------



## CDX4

Thank you for sharing all of the amazing pictures!  I sure wish I had the talent all of you have!  

What kind of cameras are you using?  I have an old Cannon Rebel but want to invest in a new one.  Let me know what you would suggest!


----------



## mushu756

SrisonS said:


> St. Maarten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strolling Along Great Bay Beach by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Great Picture. We are going to St Maarten next year. Was that a KID friendly beach (no nudity)?


----------



## aan1701

From DCL Facebook page. Taken today by Bob Iger. Sorry, but it is a iPhone screen shot.


----------



## Manon_Paul_Nina

mushu756 said:


> Great Picture. We are going to St Maarten next year. Was that a KID friendly beach (no nudity)?



Nudity is the most pure form of live.
Why be so shamefull of your body, kids love to run/walk/play naked...
When we go to the beach we always look for the nude beach, there it isn't see and be seen, they always take the person as he is...
But maybe it's the culture differance between Europe and the US.

Don't want to offend you or anything, just sharing my opinion.


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

Manon_Paul_Nina said:


> Nudity is the most pure form of live.
> Why be so shamefull of your body, kids love to run/walk/play naked...
> When we go to the beach we always look for the nude beach, there it isn't see and be seen, they always take the person as he is...
> But maybe it's the culture differance between Europe and the US.
> 
> Don't want to offend you or anything, just sharing my opinion.



Lol I think it has to do with that fact that a growing number of Americans are obese and that should be covered up


----------



## Evad

*Thanks guys!!*


----------



## Evad

Luckymomoftwo said:


> That's pretty cool!  I think it would look really neat with the flag black and white and the ship in color!  (Just opposite as you have it now)



Maybe I'll try that, thanks!!


----------



## DizDragonfly

Manon_Paul_Nina said:


> But maybe it's the culture differance between Europe and the US.


 
Definitely a cultural difference.  I'm sure the ladies at the beach don't want my 16 year old American son ogling them all day long.


----------



## ssanders79

CDX4 said:


> Thank you for sharing all of the amazing pictures!  I sure wish I had the talent all of you have!
> 
> What kind of cameras are you using?  I have an old Cannon Rebel but want to invest in a new one.  Let me know what you would suggest!



I would suggest using what you have. Too many people are hung up on "getting a better camera". I can hand my DD3 a D3x and it will not be any better than her P&S. Sure, I would love to upgrade from my D40 to a D7000, but it has more to do with the technical limits of the D40. The quality of the image may be better, but it will not help me be a better photographer. 

If you are serious look into expanding your gear with some new glass.


----------



## Evad

ssanders79 said:


> I would suggest using what you have. Too many people are hung up on "getting a better camera". I can hand my DD3 a D3x and it will not be any better than her P&S. Sure, I would love to upgrade from my D40 to a D7000, but it has more to do with the technical limits of the D40. The quality of the image may be better, but it will not help me be a better photographer.
> 
> If you are serious look into expanding your gear with some new glass.



Well said Scott!!


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Evad, and Srison, thanks for the kind words, I know you don't post comments in order to receive them! Nice work yourselved!

This is the receiving area in Palo... I'll post the colour tomorrow...


----------



## d'Isigny

WOW!!!  Awesome shot...my friend...k




Evad said:


> *Thanks guys!!*


----------



## alamere1496

So I have loved taking pictures for a long time, but just as a hobby, nothing more.  My husband recently got me a Canon 60D and I really want to learn the ins and outs of it because that is way too much money to spend on a camera and basically use it as a point and shoot.  He also bought me photoshop to go with it and I feel so overwhelmed.  So I went out and bought some books and am trying my hardest to figure out where to go next.  You all have inspired me to take my photography to the next level.    Here is my first attempt with photoshop.  For my first attempt, it didn't come out too bad.  






[/IMG]


----------



## SrisonS

mushu756 said:


> Great Picture. We are going to St Maarten next year. Was that a KID friendly beach (no nudity)?



Here's the caption from Flickr.....

Being that this was the Dutch side of the island, this beach was more on the family friendly side (not nude or topless like the French ones). Yet, there was a couple who were wearing thongs [yes, a man and a woman.... very very tiny in the middle of this shot actually.... no Full size here folks  ]; and the woman ended up topless later on. And no, I don't have pics of that either.


----------



## aan1701

Here is the Wonder in Aruba taken from a Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## mushu756

DizDragonfly said:


> Definitely a cultural difference.  I'm sure the ladies at the beach don't want my 16 year old American son ogling them all day long.



Or my 3 year old giggling and saying ****ies then trying to grab them


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad

d'Isigny said:


> WOW!!!  Awesome shot...my friend...k



Thanks so much Kevin!!! 


One for today...

Navigators verandah.


----------



## aan1701

Here is one of the Wonder being raised to the Gatun Lake level in the Panama Canal. After this raise we were let into the lake to start the trip across the isthmus.


----------



## figmentfan84

Mini Mower by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

CC Sept 2010


----------



## aan1701

Here is the Wonder rubbing up on the protective tires in one of the locks in the Panama Canal.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

I can't decide which one to post.  This was the desert buffet by the pool on "Tropical Night" on our WBPC 2008:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## noahdove

Love the pics


----------



## Evad




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

As warned here is the colour version of my last post...


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## mrp4352




----------



## Evad




----------



## maria-fan-22

mrp4352 said:


>



This is really cool, with the parasailers there.


----------



## abitagirl916

Evad said:


>



Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evad

abitagirl916 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

I like that Mickey Dave!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## emum

Good to see some photos from the PC cruise make it onto here 

Here are three "Pictures of the Day" 

These were the seas the morning we were supposed to dock at Castaway Cay....






Captain Henry tried soooo hard to get us in






...... so close, yet so far.....






Cheers,
Sally


----------



## emum

One more... slightly unusual - the CM pool on the bow of the Wonder, the night we were docked in Aruba.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## ssanders79

On Course to Castaway Cay by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## abitagirl916

Evad said:


>



Beautiful, Dave!!!


----------



## mmouse37

And just one more for today......as we passed Jetty Park on the MV of the Dream.





MJ


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## figmentfan84

Pink by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

abitagirl916 said:


> Beautiful, Dave!!!



Thank you!! 


One for today....


----------



## firstime discruiser

Evad said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> One for today....



I'm sorry to hijack, but I notice you are a Nikon user  I have a D60 and I wondered if you had any tips or setting suggestions to get such fantastic photos? We leave for our cruise April 2nd, and I'm still learning how to use my "big girl" cameral 

Thanks, and great pics!


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> One for today....



Killer shot Dave!


----------



## figmentfan84

Welcome to The District by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Evad said:


> Thank you so much!!



nice pic


----------



## ssanders79

I was going to work on a palm tree pic, but Evad trumped me this week.  Maybe next week. So I found some Castaway Cay locals on a bike ride.



"Locals" by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## golfermike35

What lens and setting did you use for this image....assuming that it was indoors in the theatre


----------



## Evad

firstime discruiser said:


> I'm sorry to hijack, but I notice you are a Nikon user  I have a D60 and I wondered if you had any tips or setting suggestions to get such fantastic photos? We leave for our cruise April 2nd, and I'm still learning how to use my "big girl" cameral
> 
> Thanks, and great pics!



That's a pretty open ended question. Settings depend on what type of lens's  you are using as well as the type of shot you want. Is the shot during the day or night, cloud cover or bright sun, lots of bokeh or everything in focus. You get the idea. 90% of my shots are on the fly. My dw wont slow down to give time to set up things....lol. I pretty much shoot in aperture priority all the time. I will change the aperture and iso when needed to achieve the shot I want.
I did use a polarizer filter quite a bit. Sure does help when shooting in the bright sun. I then tweak the pic in pp to achieve the final result.

Hope this helps. pm me if you have more specific questions.


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> Killer shot Dave!






orlandothebeagle said:


> nice pic




Thanks so much guys!!!!


----------



## Time4disneynow

[/QUOTE]


Wow...love this photo....where was this photo taken?


----------



## Evad

Time4disneynow said:


> Wow...love this photo....where was this photo taken?



Thanks!! This was taken while at "The Great House" in St. Thomas.


----------



## Time4disneynow

Evad said:


> Thanks!! This was taken while at "The Great House" in St. Thomas.



Thank you...we are leaving Saturday for a 7 day Eastern...

Love all your photos...thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Evad

Time4disneynow said:


> Thank you...*we are leaving Saturday for a 7 day Eastern...*
> 
> Love all your photos...thanks for sharing!!!!



So are my brother in law and sister in law. Have fun!!!


----------



## shanesgirl

Evad said:


> *Let's remember her like this!!!
> *



So sad, My son wanted to see this so bad.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Great shots everyone!


----------



## shanesgirl

All these pictures are making me excited to go!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ssanders79

The Magic's Bulbous Bow by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## aan1701

Here is one from Palo Brunch. Love that Chicken Parm.


----------



## Evad




----------



## figmentfan84

Looking Through Broken Glass by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## DizDragonfly

figmentfan84 said:


> Looking Through Broken Glass by figmentfan84, on Flickr



Wow!  Sad that they have those broken windows, but what a great photo effect it made!  Great pic!


----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## mushu756




----------



## mushu756

[/IMG]


----------



## ssanders79

Well, DW finished typing up the trip report so now I'm on the hotseat to finish the pictures.  Here is one from our Palo Dinner.



Palo - Palate Cleanser by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Nice one Scott!!!


One for today.....


----------



## eblong

On the Wonder during the PC cruise in Jan


----------



## ssanders79

Palo - Dolci - Sweet Pizza by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:


> ...


Nice shadow!


----------



## ibouncetoo

ssanders79 said:


> Palo - Dolci - Sweet Pizza by ssanders79, on Flickr


 
Oh I love this pizza and the grape and gorgonzola one too!  Just did a 'tour' of you Flickr album and these are the best food porn pictures!


----------



## Evad

Thanks Scott!! The shadow is what caught my eye when taking that pic.


----------



## figmentfan84

Lifeboat Drill by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

ibouncetoo said:


> Just did a 'tour' of you Flickr album and these are the best food porn pictures!



Thanks, this is something I am trying to get right.  Each time I learn something new.  Most recently, enough with the hand held shots.  I ordered a gorillapod to use as a small table top tripod.  It should arrive later this week hopefully in time for my ADR Friday at Via Napoli.

Well onto the pic.  This is just my opinion, but the Grand Marnier Souffle is far better than the Chocolate Souffle from Palo.



Lumiere's - Dessert - Grand Marnier Souffle by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

figmentfan84 said:


> Lifeboat Drill by figmentfan84, on Flickr



Great pic, love the colour!!!!


----------



## figmentfan84

Evad said:


> Great pic, love the colour!!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## burma

Disney Dream


----------



## burma

The PLUNGE


----------



## shanesgirl

All these pictures are so great, it's making me even more excited to go. Thanks so much everyone for sharing.


----------



## Cheryl726

burma said:


> The PLUNGE



Great pic fellow RI'er!  Can't wait to see it for myself!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## DisneyNDecember

shanesgirl said:


> So sad, My son wanted to see this so bad.



What happened to it? Is it no longer there?


----------



## dahuffy

DisneyNDecember said:


> What happened to it? Is it no longer there?



It was dismantled due to water rot.


----------



## Tere

Castaway Cay 







*zoom*







*more zoom*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

I hope you all can forgive me, but I am going to post 2 today!


----------



## alamere1496

Daisy14'sDH said:


>



Love this!!  Totally amazing colors!!


----------



## mrp4352

figmentfan84 said:


> Looking Through Broken Glass by figmentfan84, on Flickr





DizDragonfly said:


> Wow!  Sad that they have those broken windows, but what a great photo effect it made!  Great pic!



Was this picture from the Dream?  We were told that during her crossing, the captain pulled in the stabalizers and headed straight into a huge storm to see how she'd handle.  A few windows were broken, but nothing too serious!  They were just waiting on replacement windows to come in so they could repair them.

Michelle


----------



## figmentfan84

mrp4352 said:


> Was this picture from the Dream?  We were told that during her crossing, the captain pulled in the stabalizers and headed straight into a huge storm to see how she'd handle.  A few windows were broken, but nothing too serious!  They were just waiting on replacement windows to come in so they could repair them.
> 
> Michelle



Yep, this was taken on the Dream during the Boys & Girls Club Benefit Cruise (January 22nd).


----------



## ssanders79

With the recent talk about the Dutchman (RIP) I started to look back on some older pictures.  I for one would love it if they made some sort of water feature out of a Pirate ship similar to Pelican Plunge.



Flying Dutchman by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## alamere1496

ssanders79 said:


> With the recent talk about the Dutchman (RIP) I started to look back on some older pictures.  I for one would love it if they made some sort of water feature out of a Pirate ship similar to Pelican Plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> Flying Dutchman by ssanders79, on Flickr


I wish that I could have seen her like this.  I only got to see the dismantling of her.  Thanks for the beautiful shot.


----------



## Evad




----------



## dahuffy

The _Hard Rock Cafe_ in Cartagena,Columbia


----------



## shanesgirl

ssanders79 said:


> With the recent talk about the Dutchman (RIP) I started to look back on some older pictures.  I for one would love it if they made some sort of water feature out of a Pirate ship similar to Pelican Plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> Flying Dutchman by ssanders79, on Flickr



Thanks so much for sharing this picture. I'm so sad it's gone and we don't get to see it. What a perfect picture you have of it.

I love everyone's pictures also, thanks for sharing.


----------



## burma

mrp4352 said:


> Was this picture from the Dream?  We were told that during her crossing, the captain pulled in the stabalizers and headed straight into a huge storm to see how she'd handle.  A few windows were broken, but nothing too serious!  They were just waiting on replacement windows to come in so they could repair them.
> 
> Michelle



On the Feb 17th Cruise they had started repairing the windows


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Not my best, but I really like how the colours came out.


----------



## ssanders79

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Not my best, but I really like how the colours came out.


I like it. The reds look great.


----------



## DisneyNDecember

dahuffy said:


> It was dismantled due to water rot.



That is shocking to me !!
They spent all that money & time building it & placing it there & they did not account for water rot? Unbelieveable !!! Wow !!!

Darn, very sad !!!!


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

ssanders79 said:


> I like it. The reds look great.



Thanks, to be honest I don't remember taking this picture, it more than likely was after a few too many drink of the days! Hence the focusing issues...


----------



## Zandy595

DisneyNDecember said:


> That is shocking to me !!
> They spent all that money & time building it & placing it there & they did not account for water rot? Unbelieveable !!! Wow !!!
> 
> Darn, very sad !!!!


Wasn't is actually a leftover from the movies?  What else were they going to do with it?  Better to have it on CC for a few years where we all could see it than trash it.


----------



## DizDragonfly

Zandy595 said:


> Wasn't is actually a leftover from the movies?  What else were they going to do with it?  Better to have it on CC for a few years where we all could see it than trash it.



Yeah, it was a movie prop.  It wasn't ever intended to be at sea for years.


----------



## ssanders79

A View from a Hammock by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## Keira1387




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## alamere1496

Keira1387 said:


>



Those are my 2 favorite hammocks on the entire island!! Love that view!!


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Thanks Scott, nice lighting in your as well, as Cricket said!

In Key west there is the Crazy Cat guy, I walked up just as he was doing the last jumps, otherwise I may have had time to get a better shot, but nonetheless I was pretty happy seeing as I was shooting one handed, the other had a beer and a cigar to protect!


----------



## ssanders79

Impending Storm by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## figmentfan84

Green Sea Turtle by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## aliron682

Just wanted to post how much I loved looking at these pictures every day (and also to bump up the thread
Thanks for all the great photos!!!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## Southernmickey

With all these pictures of Castaway Cay photos I'm really to go now.  Just have to wait until May.


----------



## Grandma4ever

DisneyNDecember said:


> That is shocking to me !!
> They spent all that money & time building it & placing it there & they did not account for water rot? Unbelieveable !!! Wow !!!
> 
> Darn, very sad !!!!





Zandy595 said:


> Wasn't is actually a leftover from the movies?  What else were they going to do with it?  Better to have it on CC for a few years where we all could see it than trash it.





DizDragonfly said:


> Yeah, it was a movie prop.  It wasn't ever intended to be at sea for years.



Yes it was a movie prop and it drew people to castaway just to see it.  It was a cheap place to store it until time and weather got the best of her.  I am still hoping that DCL will find something else to put in her place.  She will be missed by all.



Evad said:


>



What an awesome shot Dave.  Man am I going to miss seeing that ship!  It will be really different when I return to Castaway in September of 2012 and she is gone.


----------



## emum

Refuelling - an all night operation whilst anchored in the bay prior to entering the Gatun Locks on the Panama Canal cruise...


----------



## emum

Aruba


----------



## Evad

Thanks Lois!!


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> Thanks Lois!!



Love the color and POV here Dave...well done,


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> Love the color and POV here Dave...well done,



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

A Captain's Concentration by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## figmentfan84

On the Horizon by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

figmentfan84 said:


> On the Horizon by figmentfan84, on Flickr



Very Cool shot.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

figmentfan84 said:


> On the Horizon by figmentfan84, on Flickr



...like...


----------



## tolemommy

I'd like to thank everyone who posts DC pictures on this thread.  It has meant so much to me as I waited for 1.5 years to pass until my first DC aboard the Magic on 03/19/2011.  You all ROCK a frequent DC board lurker.


----------



## Grandma4ever

tolemommy said:


> I'd like to thank everyone who posts DC pictures on this thread.  It has meant so much to me as I waited for 1.5 years to pass until my first DC aboard the Magic on 03/19/2011.  You all ROCK a frequent DC board lurker.



Now you will have some of your own to view at home and maybe share.  Have a great time on your cruise.  Don't forget to rebook while on-board.


----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

Magic at Night by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## alamere1496

ssanders79 said:


> Magic at Night by ssanders79, on Flickr



I seriously LOVE this picture.  I have seen so many beautiful shots in this thread, but I think this might be my favorite!!  It is absolutely brochure worthy!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mushu756

ssanders79 said:


> magic at night by ssanders79, on flickr



absolutely gorgeous


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Going down in the locks





[/IMG]


----------



## itsmeamanda

Dave (evad), 

I'd love to get some tips from you on how to make such gorgeous images in the shows.  I have a D50 and several lenses and an external flash, and I'd love any tips you could give me.


Thanks for all of your help!

-Amanda


----------



## ssanders79

This is more like the Picture of the Morning.  I've yet to have breakfast and would love to grab one of these at Lumiere's this morning.  The only thing I did not like about Lumiere's omlet was the "fast food style" hash browns.  The roasted potatoes at BBB/TS are so much better.



Lumiere's Breakfast - Ham and Cheese Omlet by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## networktek

The photo look great


----------



## Evad

itsmeamanda said:


> Dave (evad),
> 
> I'd love to get some tips from you on how to make such gorgeous images in the shows.  I have a D50 and several lenses and an external flash, and I'd love any tips you could give me.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!
> 
> -Amanda



Hey there and welcome to the dis!!

I didn't do anything really special to get those pics. It was more like rhyme off a few shots and hope for the best. Fast glass is what you really need but since I don't have a fast zoom I just did what I could. The iso was set at 800 and the f/stop was between f/4 and f/5.6 the best I could get out my 70-300mm lens. The vr was turned on and then I just waited till there either little or no movement. My lens is too slow to freeze movement. No flash was used. A little tweaking in pp and your done.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Evad




----------



## woj68

Evad said:


>



Fantastic color, light, and compo Dave.


----------



## itsmeamanda

Evad said:


> Hey there and welcome to the dis!!
> 
> I didn't do anything really special to get those pics. It was more like rhyme off a few shots and hope for the best. Fast glass is what you really need but since I don't have a fast zoom I just did what I could. The iso was set at 800 and the f/stop was between f/4 and f/5.6 the best I could get out my 70-300mm lens. The vr was turned on and then I just waited till there either little or no movement. My lens is too slow to freeze movement. No flash was used. A little tweaking in pp and your done.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Dave,

Thanks for the help! I was afraid that my lenses aren't going to be much help for images like this. The longest I have is an 85mm and all mine are primes.  How far back in the theater were you?  I may have to attempt to sit close to the front to even get anything good. 

-Amanda


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> Fantastic color, light, and compo Dave.




Thank you!!!







itsmeamanda said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the help! I was afraid that my lenses aren't going to be much help for images like this. The longest I have is an 85mm and all mine are primes.  How far back in the theater were you?  I may have to attempt to sit close to the front to even get anything good.
> 
> -Amanda



With some fast primes you should be ok if you can get close to the front. You can always crop the shot when you get home. The zoom comes in handy when you want to get between the heads of the people in front of you!

I sat around the middle of the theater right at the break between the two levels of seating. You may want to sit to the side to extend your range if you find the 85mm to be to close when down in front.


----------



## figmentfan84

Welcome to Palo by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## alamere1496

figmentfan84 said:


> Welcome to Palo by figmentfan84, on Flickr



That is an amazing light fixture!!  Beautiful shot!!


----------



## martincorral




----------



## martincorral




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

martincorral said:


>



WOAH!  That looks like nasty weather!  But such a cool picture to capture the front (?) of the storm!




martincorral said:


>



OH MY GOSH....that is such a CUTE moment to capture in a picture!  I bet that brought a tear to your eyes!!!


----------



## ssanders79

The Big Find by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

ssanders79 said:


> The Big Find by ssanders79, on Flickr



Great shot Scott!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## stefanie.cadell




----------



## tstobb

Evad said:


>



Love the Navigator Verandahs!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## dahuffy

Time2go2disney said:


>



Almost makes me dizzy!


----------



## szubieta

Time2go2disney said:


>



Nice pic...Is that St. Maarten?


----------



## GoHerd1028

Evad said:


> Great shot Scott!!!



*Scott,

You always have great pictures!  I am glad you are going to be sailing with us next June on the Fantasy...it is going to be cool to see your shots after that cruise and see what you saw and we missed *


----------



## Time2go2disney

szubieta said:


> Nice pic...Is that St. Maarten?



Yes it is St Maarten ..............................


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Cruise Line: 87% Black 13% Blue. by ssanders79, on Flickr

I've included an excerpt from the Magic book in the Flickr description with more details.


----------



## noladave

sunset from a window at Lumiere's, sitting at the table, looking out a porthole on the Magic (this past week)


----------



## mushu756

Evad said:


>



What room where you in? We are on deck 5 for a fantasy cruise and I heard the balcony's are wider?


----------



## Evad

mushu756 said:


> What room where you in? We are on deck 5 for a fantasy cruise and I heard the balcony's are wider?



Cabin 7124 on the Magic!


----------



## mushu756

Evad said:


> Cabin 7124 on the Magic!



Thanks Evad just curios what would you recommend for a inexperienced never used before slr camera canon or nilkon? TIA


----------



## capkincaid

Chip n' Dale just lounging around. No surprise here.


----------



## Grandma4ever

mushu756 said:


> Thanks Evad just curios what would you recommend for a inexperienced never used before slr camera canon or nilkon? TIA



Dave uses a Nikon and that is what I chose to get as well.  But in my research (Dave was a part of my reseach) I found it just really depends on what feels best to you.  Both Nikon and Cannon are great product.  I went with the Nikon because my son uses one and that give me some extra lens I can use.  All I need now is to learnm how to use it.  

You might want to go into a camera shop and speak with some of the experenced sale people about what the different camera can do.  Hold them in your hand and see what works best.  I bel,ieve when you find the right one you will know it.  

Dave also told me it was more about the lenes and less about the camera itself.  

So how did I do Dave did I remember what you told me correctly?  It was great sitting there with you and Kevin.  Got to hear about both Nikon and Cannon form folks who love their Camera for all the right reasons.


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## bitocas




----------



## ssanders79

GoHerd1028 said:


> *Scott,
> 
> You always have great pictures!  I am glad you are going to be sailing with us next June on the Fantasy...it is going to be cool to see your shots after that cruise and see what you saw and we missed *



Thanks.  I'm looking forward to the cruise.


----------



## szubieta

Gabriela, DD is so cute!!


----------



## revans00

Took this shot while parasailing. 






(See the more at https://picasaweb.google.com/richardbaltic2010/Dream2011)


----------



## shanesgirl

revans00 said:


> Took this shot while parasailing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (See the more at https://picasaweb.google.com/richardbaltic2010/Dream2011)



Thanks for all the great photo's!  I can't wait to go on the Dream!!


----------



## Time2go2disney

They looking at us .........and we looking at us in the reflection ........ Seems no one can look away ...........LOL


----------



## Evad

mushu756 said:


> Thanks Evad just curios what would you recommend for a inexperienced never used before slr camera canon or nilkon? TIA








Grandma4ever said:


> Dave uses a Nikon and that is what I chose to get as well.  But in my research (Dave was a part of my reseach) I found it just really depends on what feels best to you.  Both Nikon and Cannon are great product.  I went with the Nikon because my son uses one and that give me some extra lens I can use.  All I need now is to learnm how to use it.
> 
> You might want to go into a camera shop and speak with some of the experenced sale people about what the different camera can do.  Hold them in your hand and see what works best.  I bel,ieve when you find the right one you will know it.
> 
> Dave also told me it was more about the lenes and less about the camera itself.
> 
> So how did I do Dave did I remember what you told me correctly?  It was great sitting there with you and Kevin.  Got to hear about both Nikon and Cannon form folks who love their Camera for all the right reasons.



You pretty much sum it up Lois!!! 

*mushu756* you should do as Lois said and go to a camera store and try out the different models. See what feels good in the hands. 

Both Nikon and Canon have quite an extensive line up of lenses. This imo is where the money should go. The camera body can always be upgraded as new models come out. As for Nikon the D3100 is a great entry level body. You certainly wouldn't go wrong starting out with a camera like that. The entry level Canon as well Sony and Pentax are worth a look as well. It all depends on your budget...


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:


> ...cannon...


Very cool perspective.  Can you imagine back in the day when that wyoud have been in use.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

noladave said:


> sunset from a window at Lumiere's, sitting at the table, looking out a porthole on the Magic (this past week)



VERY NICE!!!!!!  




bitocas said:


>



This is just TOO precious!!!!!! 




revans00 said:


> Took this shot while parasailing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (See the more at https://picasaweb.google.com/richardbaltic2010/Dream2011)



Nice shot!  I've got some of the Wonder from that view.  Can't wait to get some of the Dream from that view in September!!!!  




Time2go2disney said:


> They looking at us .........and we looking at us in the reflection ........ Seems no one can look away ...........LOL



That is TOO COOL how you got the stack reflection on the other ship in your picture!!


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## bitocas




----------



## emum

A "day at sea" sunset near Costa Rica....






Cheers,
Sally


----------



## Deemarch

Just loving all of the pictures...


----------



## Evad




----------



## Kim&Chris

bitocas said:


>



OK, this may just be one of the cutest pics I've ever seen


----------



## noahdove

The sunsets are just so beautiful...I hope I get a few of those


----------



## bitocas




----------



## Evad




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## figmentfan84

On a Bed of Sea Grapes by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## itgirl1002

beautiful photos everyone!!


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Evad




----------



## itsmeamanda

Evad,

Love it! Am hoping to get some like this when we go.    Tried to talk DH into a new camera, but it didn't happen!  Only a few more months to convince him!


----------



## masarp

revans00 said:


> Took this shot while parasailing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (See the more at https://picasaweb.google.com/richardbaltic2010/Dream2011)



What camera did you take with you while parasailing? I usually bring a waterproof disposable since I'm terrified of ruining my nice camera.


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Evad

itsmeamanda said:


> Evad,
> 
> Love it! Am hoping to get some like this when we go.    Tried to talk DH into a new camera, but it didn't happen!  Only a few more months to convince him!



Thank you and good luck with getting the new camera!!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Reto

Disney Magic Cruise Ship in Grand Cayman Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## Time2go2disney

Evad said:


>



I wonder how many times this photo has been taken over the years ................


----------



## huey578

Time2go2disney said:


> I wonder how many times this photo has been taken over the years ................



It never get old


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## capkincaid

They were installing peepholes while we were on our cruse and I couldn't resist...


----------



## Evad




----------



## alamere1496

Dave...beautiful shot!!  Thanks for always sharing such amazing photos remingding me of my time on the Magic...especially on days like today when the first day of spring has arrived and it SNOWED!!!
Thanks for the pick me up!!!


----------



## ssanders79

Our door.



Magic Stateroom 2628 - Fish Extender & Door Magnets by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## cadeesmom

ssanders79 said:


> Our door.
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Stateroom 2628 - Fish Extender & Door Magnets by ssanders79, on Flickr



Awesome!!  2628 on the Magic is our stateroom next January!  How cool!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## ssanders79

cadeesmom said:


> Awesome!!  2628 on the Magic is our stateroom next January!  How cool!  Thanks for posting!



If you can I would request a room reassignment.  This room was really loud as it is right above a loading gangway.  You can read more details in the Trip Report.


----------



## cadeesmom

ssanders79 said:


> If you can I would request a room reassignment.  This room was really loud as it is right above a loading gangway.  You can read more details in the Trip Report.



Thanks for the heads-up!  I am contacting my TA right away!


----------



## Evad

alamere1496 said:


> Dave...beautiful shot!!  Thanks for always sharing such amazing photos remingding me of my time on the Magic...especially on days like today when the first day of spring has arrived and it SNOWED!!!
> Thanks for the pick me up!!!



Thanks so much Ann!! Glad I could help out. 



One for today...


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Evad




----------



## DCLaholic-mom

Evad said:


>


Where was that taken at St. Maarten?


----------



## Evad

DCLaholic-mom said:


> Where was that taken at St. Maarten?



Fort Luis on the French side.


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

Evad said:


> Fort Luis on the French side.


Thanks


----------



## Evad




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## CelticPrncss

Everyone's photos are just amazing!!!   Can't wait to get on the ship next Saturday...  and try to get even better shots than I did on my last cruise!!!


----------



## mousejunkie98

shadowryter said:


>



Wow, just...wow.  This photo is spectacular! 

I love these DCL Picture of the Day threads - so many of the photos take my breath away.  Thanks to all of you for posting!


----------



## shadowryter

Thank you so much.


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic in the fog


----------



## Evad




----------



## grandy w

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Magic in the fog



Great Picture!


----------



## Stefy

Time2go2disney said:


>



Yes Please!  What are these babies?


----------



## Tink rules

they look like Pina Colavas... Pina colada with Rasberry in them..


----------



## Evad




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## HashHoney

Stefy said:


> Yes Please!  What are these babies?



I forget what they're called, but I'm pretty sure they're half pina colada & half strawberry daquiri.  I think they were they sailaway drink.


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## dolphingirl47

Stefy said:


> Yes Please!  What are these babies?



I think they are Bon Voyages. They are sold during the sail away party and are half Pina Colada and half Strawberry Daiquiri. They are very yummy.

Corinna


----------



## Evad




----------



## woj68

Evad said:


>



Great color and detail Dave. Gotta love that Topaz Adjust.


----------



## Stefy

Tink rules said:


> they look like Pina Colavas... Pina colada with Rasberry in them..





HashHoney said:


> I forget what they're called, but I'm pretty sure they're half pina colada & half strawberry daquiri.  I think they were they sailaway drink.





dolphingirl47 said:


> I think they are Bon Voyages. They are sold during the sail away party and are half Pina Colada and half Strawberry Daiquiri. They are very yummy.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks   Love these, they just looked a little different to the Tambu Lounge's ones (must be the blue glass   )


----------



## Time2go2disney

Evad said:


>



Nice ReMask job ..........................


----------



## Evad

Thanks Guys!




Flowers in St. Thomas....


----------



## moomy-san

capkincaid said:


>



Was this on your recent MR cruise? We were on in Feb... didn't see anything like this!!


----------



## JOANNEL

HashHoney said:


> I forget what they're called, but I'm pretty sure they're half pina colada & half strawberry daquiri.  I think they were they sailaway drink.



Miami Vice is the real name.


----------



## carmie3377

1/17/11 The Wonder in Manzanillo, Mexico

I wish the signs and things wouldn't have been in the way


----------



## capkincaid

moomy-san said:


> Was this on your recent MR cruise? We were on in Feb... didn't see anything like this!!



We cruised Feb. 28th. It was a deck party on one of our sea days called "Minnie's Fiesta Grande!"


----------



## maria-fan-22

Evad said:


>



You always have really cool photos!


----------



## Evad

maria-fan-22 said:


> You always have really cool photos!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Getting ready for the Captain's Q&A






[/IMG]


----------



## Kanga1

Evad said:


> Thank you so much!!!



LOVE this shot!  Where is it?


----------



## Evad

Kanga1 said:


> LOVE this shot!  Where is it?



Thank you!!

That was taken while at the "The Great House" in St. Thomas


----------



## Evad




----------



## woj68

Gorgeous colors Dave. 

I found one in the archives from our last cruise.


----------



## annabug

Dave......you have captured some really beautiful images.  thanks so much for sharing them. I cant wait for my cruise, but its nice to have your photos as a "little appetizer" while i wait...thanks


----------



## golfermike35

Dave.....you been messing with HDR?


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## Artmomdawn

These photos are getting me in the mood for our Magic cruise in 24 days!!!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22




----------



## jonlee

Here's the obligatory shot from the bow:






and the aft, just for completeness:






and one more, just for fun:


----------



## Evad

Thank you all so much and nope no hdr here!!!



Orient Beach St Maarten.......


----------



## Evad




----------



## capkincaid




----------



## Evad




----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad

Nice shot Ann!! ^^^^^


----------



## alamere1496

Thanks Dave!!

Here's one for today!!






[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## maria-fan-22

[/url]IMGP4899 by DCLDUDE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## capkincaid




----------



## MinnieDiva

So tonight I finally sat down and figured out how to upload photos!  I've lurked here a long time, so here's my 1st contribution for all those dreaming about their pending cruises in Europe:

Cinque Terre:


----------



## Evad

MinnieDiva said:


> So tonight I finally sat down and figured out how to upload photos!  I've lurked here a long time, so here's my 1st contribution for all those dreaming about their pending cruises in Europe:
> 
> Cinque Terre:



Very nice!!!  Hope to see more from you!


----------



## Evad




----------



## alamere1496

Dave...Beautiful Colors!! ^^^^






[/IMG]


----------



## MinnieDiva

La Boqueria market off of La Rambla (Barcelona):


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Evad

Thank you Ann!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## alamere1496

Dave...I love all of your photos of the Eastern itinerary.  We are going June 2012 and you are making it very hard to wait!!


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## InDashMP3




----------



## InDashMP3




----------



## La2kw

The Wonder in Puerto Vallarta


----------



## La2kw

capkincaid said:


>



Love the Outlook Cafe.  We spent alot of time in there last week!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## myxdvz

New to this thread... Dis Photogs are wonderful!  Just got off a 3 night cruise, and with 4 kids in tow, it was tough to find time to actually take photos other than those of my kids! 




Disney Dream - she's a beauty! by myxdvz, on Flickr


----------



## art010606

not from the dream, its still the old wonder photos. still got about 30 more days till we go on it but ill have new ones once were there.


----------



## golfermike35

How do I post pictures?????


----------



## Tink rules

Upload your pictures to a photo sharing site such as Photobucket or Flicker  then copy the link with the  on either side of the link and copy it here.. 

Looking forwards to your pics!!! :thumbsup2


----------



## woj68




----------



## KSDisneyDad

For those who booked a NY sailing:


----------



## maria-fan-22

KSDisneyDad said:


> For those who booked a NY sailing:



Where is that? I wonder if that was supposed to be a hint??  Haha


----------



## dolphingirl47

maria-fan-22 said:


> Where is that? I wonder if that was supposed to be a hint??  Haha



This painting can be found on the Disney Wonder on deck 3 opposite the aft elevators.

Corinna


----------



## maria-fan-22

dolphingirl47 said:


> This painting can be found on the Disney Wonder on deck 3 opposite the aft elevators.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks! I'll have to look for it the next time i'm on board. It's a very nice painting!


----------



## KristiMc

St. Martin


----------



## 3smithboys




----------



## 3smithboys




----------



## La2kw

My hometown is on the rug in Wonder's Route 66.


----------



## art010606




----------



## capkincaid




----------



## Evad

Thank you Ann!!


I thought there was no diving allowed in the Goofy pool.........


----------



## La2kw

Cathedral of Our Lady of Guadalupe in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## GoHerd1028

La2kw said:


> Cathedral of Our Lady of Guadalupe in Puerto Vallarta.



*Love this picture!!*


----------



## Grandma4ever

Evad said:


> Thank you Ann!!
> 
> 
> I thought there was no diving allowed in the Goofy pool.........



I think they are showing WHY there is no diving.  Not that the kids would notice the detail of the feet!  Great shot.


----------



## abcangie87

Hi there!

Over on the photography boards, someone had a thread requesting your shots of things at WDW that "not the average tourist would take." Different angles, different details, just unique pictures. I didn't see many on that thread that were DCL themed.

Since we're going on our cruise at the end of May, and DH is always telling me I don't take enough pictures of "stuff" i thought I'd ask you to post your cool/unique DCL pictures to inspire my quest to snap more "stuff" on our upcoming trip! 

Thanks in advance for sharing!


----------



## wickesy

This was my attempt at an 'arty shot' when the Magic made her first visit to Dover for the Baltic cruises.


----------



## golfermike35




----------



## abcangie87

I like it!!!

Just noticed I typoed Unique in the title. oops!


----------



## Stinasmom

Not all that "artsy" but almost the same picture of the Magic at St. Thomas...






Sunnier at least!


----------



## Viva Pataca




----------



## Stinasmom

ST. MAARTEN, Maho Beach, Eastern Caribbean last month:


----------



## iloverags2

From May 2008 Wonder 3-night cruise...






From Oct 2009 Wonder 3-night cruise...
















From Nov 2010 Magic 7-night cruise...


----------



## mmouse37

Have you seen the DCL Pic of the Day thread?.....there are literally thousands of photos...yes some are your average tourist pics but there are tons of different angles, perspectives, special effects, etc.  They are actually up to Part 4 and you can find Parts 1, 2 & 3 in the first post.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2651834

Since there is already a well established DCL pic thread and you can't really discern what is "unique" (it could mean different things to different people) and where do you draw the line on what is a "unique" pic for this thread.... there is really no need for two photo threads.  Please feel free to post your pics to the existing thread.  Thank you.

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

bumping up!


----------



## iloverags2

From May 2008 3-night cruise on the Wonder...


----------



## gunghomom

From the Dream last month. I was fascinated with how they docked this huge ship. These little guys in proper shorts down there waiting for this huge boat to come in, and then they shot the ropes out to them. Loved watching it.












Also, loved the view from our room's veranha - right up to the captain.


----------



## Timmbco

Thank you for the refreshing topic.  If I see one more picture of Mount Rustmore I'm going to scream!


----------



## basketkat

Love this thread! Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## biff423

129 by biff423, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyHonu

Stinasmom said:


> ST. MAARTEN, Maho Beach, Eastern Caribbean last month:



I like this one a lot!


----------



## wickesy

DisneyHonu said:


> I like this one a lot!



Me too!   Reminds me of the airport at Gibraltar where the runway actually uses part of the main road between Spain and Gibraltar.


----------



## ssanders79

Oceaneer Club by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## La2kw

Playa de los Mertos in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

Timmbco said:


> Thank you for the refreshing topic.  If I see one more picture of Mount Rustmore I'm going to scream!



Thanks for the heads up !! I guess I wont post my pic then..................


----------



## abcangie87

Evad said:


>



DAve the colors and lighting in your shots are fabulous!!!


----------



## wkrider




----------



## Timmbco

Timmbco said:


> Thank you for the refreshing topic.  If I see one more picture of Mount Rustmore I'm going to scream!



This was a reply to a different thread that was merged here. My comment does not apply to this current thread.


----------



## peachygreen

My 1st contribution -

I know you will think me crazy, but I was resting in my bed looking out the window and swore I saw Donald Duck in the cloulds, so I snapped a picture.


----------



## peachygreen

My daughter stearing the ship from the Oceaneers Club.


----------



## peachygreen

This is the best way to wake up in the morning.


----------



## Tink rules

peachygreen said:


> My 1st contribution -
> 
> I know you will think me crazy, but I was resting in my bed looking out the window and swore I saw Donald Duck in the cloulds, so I snapped a picture.



None of us are crazy here.. & yes... I see it too!


----------



## mrp4352




----------



## Keira1387

peachygreen said:


> My 1st contribution -
> 
> I know you will think me crazy, but I was resting in my bed looking out the window and swore I saw Donald Duck in the cloulds, so I snapped a picture.



I can see it!


----------



## KristiMc

On our way to St. John


----------



## Evad

I was going to post a pic of Mount Rustmore but now that I know that that is frowned upon here so you are stuck with this boring shot of a cup..........


----------



## 1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys

Evad...love the non traditional pics...they are all beautiful...you have got quite an eye for a great shot.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> I was going to post a pic of Mount Rustmore but now that I know that that is frowned upon here you are stuck with this boring shot of a cup..........



Aww, c'mon Dave! I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## carmie3377

White Faced Capuchin Monkey
1/14/2011
Costa Rica during Panama Canal Cruise


----------



## pearljammer

woj68 said:


> aww, c'mon dave! I'll show you mine if you show me yours.





ha!


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> Aww, c'mon Dave! I'll show you mine if you show me yours.



Ok, you go first!!!!!


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> Ok, you go first!!!!!



Aww, that's not fair. 

Awright. Here goes...

Sorry people.


----------



## Evad

Well yours turned out much better then mine..... Let the screaming begin!!


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> Well yours turned out much better then mine..... Let the screaming begin!!



Thanks for sharing with the group Dave. 

I hope I didn't start sumpin' so I'm gettin' outta here quick!


----------



## art010606

mine arent anywhere near as fancy but hey, its what i gots. i need a nice camera and some photo editing classes. your guys pictures are really nice.


----------



## La2kw

Arches in Cabo San Lucas


----------



## alamere1496

My turn!!   






[/IMG]


----------



## LINYMOM

dahuffy said:


> We rented a Harley in Aruba and toured the island. We were here on the EB Repo in '08.



My sister and brother in law gave those tours and rented Harley's. They lived in Aruba.


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## 1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys

woj68 said:


> Aww, that's not fair.
> 
> Awright. Here goes...
> 
> Sorry people.



Now I get it...I did not understand what all of the Mount Rushmore talk was all about  Love the sky...great pic!


----------



## ssanders79

Even though I posted this in the DCL POD #3 I could not help but join in on the fun.




Mount Rustmore at Castaway Cay by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

abcangie87 said:


> DAve the colors and lighting in your shots are fabulous!!!






1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys said:


> Evad...love the non traditional pics...they are all beautiful...you have got quite an eye for a great shot.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!



Thanks so much!!!!!


Ann, Scott great M R shots!! Love the effects!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## La2kw

Catalina Island after leaving San Pedro 3/27 MR.


----------



## Evad




----------



## La2kw

My new favorite place on the Wonder.  Outlook Cafe


----------



## capkincaid

My favorite Cast Member, Tisa.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

la2kw said:


> catalina island after leaving san pedro 3/27 mr.



i love this picture!!!  Very nice!!!


----------



## CrazyBoutDisney

La2kw said:


> My new favorite place on the Wonder.  Outlook Cafe



SQUEAL!!!  It's my HAPPY place!!!!  So good to see it again!  The "boys" in there took such good care of me on our last cruise.  I had fallen at AKL the night before we sailed and banged my already bum knee.  Spent most of the cruise in the Outlook Cafe with my foot propped up, a book in my hand and a drink of some sort at my elbow.  Had a WONDERful time in spite of my clumsiness.


----------



## La2kw

capkincaid said:


> My favorite Cast Member, Tisa.



Tisa!  She is awesome.


----------



## cmash95

capkincaid said:


> My favorite Cast Member, Tisa.



AHHH we loved Tisa. She was on our 5 day wonder cruise last august. Great memories


----------



## ssanders79

peachygreen said:


> My 1st contribution -
> I know you will think me crazy, but I was resting in my bed looking out the window and swore I saw Donald Duck in the cloulds, so I snapped a picture.



I saw something in the clouds too...




Sunrise at Sea by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## abcangie87

This was taken during Twice Charmed (no flash, i promise!) on the Magic in 2009. I was so proud with how this turned out, and we were about 2/3 of the way back in the auditorium.

Also, the lady playing the stepmother....was our castmember for the lifeboat drill. That totally stuck with me the whole time. Then she was also Mickey's helper one day during a character greeting. She just kept popping up. I think her name was Amy. Anyways...! 




img_1481 by abcangie87, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

abcangie87 said:


> This was taken during Twice Charmed (no flash, i promise!) on the Magic in 2009. I was so proud with how this turned out, and we were about 2/3 of the way back in the auditorium.
> 
> Also, the lady playing the stepmother....was our castmember for the lifeboat drill. That totally stuck with me the whole time. Then she was also Mickey's helper one day during a character greeting. She just kept popping up. I think her name was Amy. Anyways...!



Wow very nice!! Great job!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## abcangie87

Ann, I love the post processing in your picture! Awesome! 

Thought it was cool to be able to get the ship from this angle, on our tender back from Grand Cayman. 



img_1436 by abcangie87, on Flickr


----------



## La2kw

Love this ship!


----------



## ssanders79

Tritons's Little Girl by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## ArielRae

ssanders79 said:


> Tritons's Little Girl by ssanders79, on Flickr



Ariel is looking a little manly.


----------



## ssanders79

ArielRae said:


> Ariel is looking a little manly.



She's just really cut from all that swimming.


----------



## karentan

i've always thought her face looks wierd in that statue!


----------



## mrp4352

alamere1496 said:


> [/IMG]



Very cool picture!  Would you mind if I borrowed the idea for one of my scrapbook pictures?


----------



## alamere1496

abcangie87 said:


> Ann, I love the post processing in your picture! Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcangie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrp4352 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool picture!  Would you mind if I borrowed the idea for one of my scrapbook pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't mind at all!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## La2kw

ssanders79 said:


> Tritons's Little Girl by ssanders79, on Flickr



Hey!  Are you trying to make my blurry pic taken with a point and shoot camera look bad?  

Actually, I never realized how scary Ariel looks.


----------



## Evad




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Dream February 2011


----------



## La2kw




----------



## Zandy595

La2kw ~ That's a cool picture.  It looks familiar and I know I should know what it is, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## mainegal

Zandy595 said:


> La2kw ~ That's a cool picture.  It looks familiar and I know I should know what it is, but I can't figure it out.



Triton's. I have a very similar photo.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=1897206424891&id=1083526030&aid=266862&l=c1d2c04958 

I thought I could post a photo from my facebook page. Can I? Help, please.


----------



## La2kw

Zandy595 said:


> La2kw ~ That's a cool picture.  It looks familiar and I know I should know what it is, but I can't figure it out.



Thanks.  It's the ceiling in Triton's.


----------



## Evad




----------



## La2kw




----------



## ssanders79

La2kw said:


> Hey!  Are you trying to make my blurry pic taken with a point and shoot camera look bad?
> 
> Actually, I never realized how scary Ariel looks.



Nope, you just reminded me of this one I had forgotten about.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Evad said:


>



Another great one Dave!


----------



## Evad

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> Another great one Dave!



Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## La2kw

Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## art010606




----------



## La2kw

Sculpture in Puerto Vallarta


----------



## luvndizny




----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

Underwater Mickey by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## simbasmom2

I have really enjoyed all these photos...thanks everyone!


----------



## collectoraholic

My girls and their friend with Chelsea Kane on the Wonder in July `09.






My girls with Jason Dolly on the Wonder in July `09.


----------



## art010606

right after the muster drill on the last cruise. he didnt want to take it off.


----------



## LuvEeyore

So cute!!Loving the pictures.  Keep them coming so I can keep the excitement going for the next 604 days!!


----------



## art010606

i will personally have more pictures that are going to start to be taken in t- 16 days, 1 hour 27 min...... not that im counting or anything. dream 4 day on mothers day with my wife and momma. fun times. and the kiddos obviously.


----------



## Clochette nordique

art010606 said:


> i will personally have more pictures that are going to start to be taken in t- 16 days, 1 hour 27 min...... not that im counting or anything. dream 4 day on mothers day with my wife and momma. fun times. and the kiddos obviously.



If you're cruising May 8 to 12 on the Dream, it's still time to join our thread meet!  You and your family are more than welcome to meet us:  "Dream a Little Dream May 8-12 thread" 

Poussière de fée!


----------



## KristiMc

Caneel Bay Resort- St. John


----------



## shelleyr25

My drink in the Skyline Bar on the Dream


----------



## Evad

Taken from the back of the Magic


----------



## rdunative




----------



## rdunative




----------



## TheCheshireCat

Jonathan on Castaway Cay


----------



## TheCheshireCat




----------



## Evad

rdunative said:


>



That's a pretty impressive looking lobby!! Great job. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

Sunrise Pano on Deck 10 by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

Finally have my own to share! What an amazing week!!

We spent many nights here


----------



## jegsnakkernorsk

shelleyr25 said:


> My drink in the Skyline Bar on the Dream



What was this called?


----------



## rdunative

Evad said:


> That's a pretty impressive looking lobby!! Great job. Thanks for sharing!!



Thanks!


----------



## DisGal520

shelleyr25 said:


> My drink in the Skyline Bar on the Dream






oh my gosh - is that the glowtini we use to get at the parks during year of a million dreams????


----------



## rdunative




----------



## That_Australian_Kid

A pic that dad snapped at Maho Beach at St Marteen.. I think.


----------



## wickesy

That_Australian_Kid said:


> A pic that dad snapped at Sunset Beach at St Martin.. I think.



  You could reach up and touch those wheels!


----------



## Evad

Maho Beach.......


----------



## brerrabbit70

rdunative said:


>



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibouncetoo

rdunative said:


>


 
This is one of the best fireworks shots I've ever seen!  Great job! 

.


----------



## rdunative

ibouncetoo said:


> This is one of the best fireworks shots I've ever seen!  Great job!
> 
> .





brerrabbit70 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks for the compliments! I was trying to settle out my drink tab at dinner and I knew it was getting close to the start time for the fireworks. I got one foot on the main deck and the show started. I scrambled to find a spot, setup my tripod and shutter release but was still able to capture a few shots. = )


----------



## Stitchnut

Super job on the fireworks pic!!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Acapulco






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## hgon76

That_Australian_Kid said:


> A pic that dad snapped at Maho Beach at St Marteen.. I think.



Yes! that is definitely Maho Beach! Love that place!


----------



## dahuffy

LINYMOM said:


> My sister and brother in law gave those tours and rented Harley's. They lived in Aruba.



Really? This was a dream come true for my husband. I remember he was just shaking when he got on it. We would definately do something like this again.


----------



## Cobrastrike

Trying to soak the people coming off Pelican Plunge @ Castaway Cay (not really; not enough pressure to squirt that far, but didn't stop the little one from trying!)


----------



## ssanders79

Castaway Cay Pano 2005 | Redux by ssanders79, on Flickr
I dug up an old set of images shot in 2005 with my old Sony point and shoot.  I saw the pano I created back then and wondered what it would look like with about 5 years of progress in stitching software.  Aside from the source images having different focus points, exposures, shutter speeds and ISOs I am impressed when compared to the original pano I created in 2005.


----------



## rdunative

Reception Room on the 14th floor of the Disney Dream


----------



## ratt1345

This was taken from inside Palo in the middle of the Caribbean.  The funnel did touch the water and lasted for over 10 minutes until I lost sight of it.


----------



## Cobrastrike

Crew lifeboat drill at St Thomas.


----------



## Evad




----------



## dahuffy

ratt1345 said:


> This was taken from inside Palo in the middle of the Caribbean.  The funnel did touch the water and lasted for over 10 minutes until I lost sight of it.



Yeah that's pretty small....by Oklahoma standards anyway.


----------



## Panther007

ssanders79 said:


> I saw the pano I created back then and wondered what it would look like with about 5 years of progress in stitching software.  Aside from the source images having different focus points, exposures, shutter speeds and ISOs I am impressed when compared to the original pano I created in 2005.



It looks very nice . 

What stitching program did you use? I was planning on creating a panoramic shot on the Magic.


----------



## maria-fan-22

dahuffy said:


> Yeah that's pretty small....by Oklahoma standards anyway.



Haha.. I was just about to say that!


----------



## woj68

rdunative said:


> Reception Room on the 14th floor of the Disney Dream



Great image and processing. Beautiful HDR!


----------



## Evad

Must have been leaning over when I took this shot........ Oh no I forgot I was trying to catch up to my dw...


----------



## efinn88858

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rdunative

woj68 said:


> Great image and processing. Beautiful HDR!



Thanks!


----------



## ssanders79

Panther007 said:


> It looks very nice .
> 
> What stitching program did you use? I was planning on creating a panoramic shot on the Magic.



Photoshop CS5.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## KansasScrapper

Did anyone buy any of the photos the ship took?  I'd love to see some of those.  So Disney allows you to take photos at the shows?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

KansasScrapper said:


> Did anyone buy any of the photos the ship took?  I'd love to see some of those.  So Disney allows you to take photos at the shows?



Generally speaking, I think the answer is yes.  HOWEVER, they do ask that you do not use the flash during the shows.

Please!


----------



## Evad

KansasScrapper said:


> Did anyone buy any of the photos the ship took?  I'd love to see some of those.  So Disney allows you to take photos at the shows?



Yes you can take pics at the shows. I've posted few on here already. 

Here's another and no flash was used......


----------



## KansasScrapper

That's cool that they allow you to do that as many of the others don't.  I was hoping to also see some of the photos the ship takes...  The one of with Tinkerbell is so cute.  I am saving up for the photos I am sure I will buy.  I have a D90 and love it!  So I am stocking up on the memory cards.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## wickesy

KansasScrapper said:


> Did anyone buy any of the photos the ship took?  I'd love to see some of those.



Here are a few of ours:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic in Acapulco






[/IMG]


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

My daughters favorite princess


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Cruise Line's Magic by ssanders79, on Flickr

Here is a similar shot of the Wonder.



Disney's Wonder by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## dahuffy

KansasScrapper said:


> I was hoping to also see some of the photos the ship takes.


----------



## dahuffy




----------



## KansasScrapper

wickesy - Love the Snow White.  Love to see the "adults"  kids at heart in the pics.  I won't feel so bad wanting mine taken.  I like the boards around the photos.  Do they do a lot of these?  Is there a Captain night that he is out doing photos with people?  Thanks for sharing your photos.  I am figuring they run about $22 - $25 per photo, am I close?

dahuffy - where did you get your Pirate costumes?


----------



## Cobrastrike

Rose from Beauty and the Beast in Lumieres.


----------



## Evad

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Cruise Line's Magic by ssanders79, on Flickr
> 
> Here is a similar shot of the Wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney's Wonder by ssanders79, on Flickr



Love it Scott!!!!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## wickesy

KansasScrapper said:


> wickesy - Love the Snow White.  Love to see the "adults"  kids at heart in the pics.  I won't feel so bad wanting mine taken.  I like the boards around the photos.  Do they do a lot of these?  Is there a Captain night that he is out doing photos with people?  Thanks for sharing your photos.  I am figuring they run about $22 - $25 per photo, am I close?



Here's another one to make you feel better about being an 'adult kid'






The photo with the Captain was taken on formal night, which I think they do on the 4 night + cruises.  6x8 photos are $9.95, 8x10 are $19.95.  The ships photographers add the borders and print the photos out so you don't get to choose which size you want.  You can also get photo packages or a CD with all your photos on (but that won't include the borders), details here.


----------



## valbob89

We took pictures of the Wonder coming under the Golden Gate this morning.  Thought you might like to see them.






















                                       Wonder passing alcatraz


----------



## Evette

valbob89 said:


> We took pictures of the Wonder coming under the Golden Gate this morning. Thought you might like to see them.


 
Thanks for posting the beautiful pictures! Can't wait to sail on her in 39 days!!


----------



## CHOPR

I would put in some pics if I knew how


----------



## diznylnd

valbob89 said:


> We took pictures of the Wonder coming under the Golden Gate this morning.  Thought you might like to see them.
> Wonder passing alcatraz



These are awesome! What an amazing sight! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## porknbeans

valbob89 said:


> We took pictures of the Wonder coming under the Golden Gate this morning.  Thought you might like to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder passing alcatraz



Stunning!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cruisecrasher

valbob89 said:


> We took pictures of the Wonder coming under the Golden Gate this morning.  Thought you might like to see them.



Thank you!  These are beautiful shots.


----------



## Grandma4ever

CHOPR said:


> I would put in some pics if I knew how



You will need to save your photo to a site like photo Bucket.  Once it is there you will find several codes attached to each photo you load on the site.  Copy and paste the code into your post on the DIS to share the photo.  

I wish I could tell you which one but I do not do it often enough.  Each Time I post a picture I copy a code and preview my post if the picture shows up I post the comment.  If not, I get another code and try again.  I do this until I get it right.  

I hope this helps.  I know there has to be another who can explain it better than I.


----------



## Chicogirl

Wow, great shots of the Wonder in San Francisco. But am I the only one that thinks that it just missed the Golden Gate, or is it the angle of the shot..


----------



## valbob89

Chicogirl said:


> Wow, great shots of the Wonder in San Francisco. But am I the only one that thinks that it just missed the Golden Gate, or is it the angle of the shot..



It must of been the angle of the shot.  The bridge runs north and south and we took the pictures standing northwest, at about 45 degrees from the bridge.  The Wonder easily cleared the bridge.  

We watched the tugs which met the ship outside the gate and cruised in with it and then assisted in the docking.  Ships take on a bay pilot outside the gate.  While ships have hit the bridge uprights it is very rare and has resulted in the arrest of the pilot.  

val & bob


----------



## Evad




----------



## aan1701

I got one of the Wonder in her berth in San Francisico.


----------



## dahuffy

KansasScrapper said:


> dahuffy - where did you get your Pirate costumes?



I made them.


----------



## Lilbunnyk




----------



## DizDragonfly

Lilbunnyk said:


>



Love it!


----------



## szubieta

Cabo El Arch


----------



## szubieta

Docked across from us in Manzanillo


----------



## Keira1387

Octopus on Castaway Cay at the adult beach!


----------



## Cobrastrike

Intentional Mickey by DCL or just a fluke?


----------



## valbob89

Pictures from the first departure.  So sorry to hear about the medical emergency - hope all is well.  





ship had just backed out of the slip.





almost no one on their balcony but a lot of people up on deck10 to watch as they slip under the Golden Gate.  













San Francisco Fire Boat put on a show for all of us and escorted her past Alcatraz, Angel Island and to the bridge.




Hurry Back!


----------



## strega7

valbob89 said:


> We took pictures of the Wonder coming under the Golden Gate this morning.  Thought you might like to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder passing alcatraz





Beautiful shots.  Is there anyway I could get a full res pic of the second one down.  My husband would love to have this enlarged and put in our living room.  We are from Northern Calif and it is so cool to see her under the golden gate bridge.

Marci


----------



## valbob89

strega7 said:


> Beautiful shots.  Is there anyway I could get a full res pic of the second one down.  My husband would love to have this enlarged and put in our living room.  We are from Northern Calif and it is so cool to see her under the golden gate bridge.
> 
> Marci



I've sent you a pm - I am sure Bob would be happy to help you with whatever you need.


----------



## CHOPR




----------



## CHOPR

Oh, great it came out. This is in the Cozumel port 4/13/11.  Next to the "Freestyle" cruiser   Thank you -you are my  Grandma4ever!


----------



## CHOPR

I was especially impressed with this one


----------



## CHOPR

Last one for now. I took this with my simple Sony Cybershot on the ISO setting without flash at night. Came out pretty good from a pocket camera.


----------



## CHOPR

OH and I love the Golden Gate pics


----------



## dahuffy

Keira1387 said:


> Octopus on Castaway Cay at the adult beach!



This is so cool!!


----------



## moniqueelaine

nice pics makes me so excited for our trip in 2012


----------



## szubieta

Pub Night...Guess which one was our CD Christian...


----------



## Grandma4ever

CHOPR said:


> Oh, great it came out. This is in the Cozumel port 4/13/11.  Next to the "Freestyle" cruiser   Thank you -you are my  Grandma4ever!



You are so very welcomed!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

The cliff diviing cliffs in Acapulco.






[/IMG]


----------



## szubieta




----------



## Evad




----------



## Tink rules

Disney Wonder in Vancouver today...


----------



## lablady

This is from snorkeling right off the beach. The sun was shining and the water was just amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Evad




----------



## woj68

Evad said:


>



I love the processing here Dave - the trees look great. 

Do you use Topaz Adjust?


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> I love the processing here Dave - the trees look great.
> 
> Do you use Topaz Adjust?



Thanks so much!!! Yes this shot was done with Adjust. Love that little plug in!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## abcangie87

Evad said:


>



great shot! what time of day was it taken?


----------



## Evad

abcangie87 said:


> great shot! what time of day was it taken?



Thank you!! That shot was taken on Oct. 29th at 8:18 am.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Cobrastrike

Mickey Pool just after pulling into Castaway Cay


----------



## woj68




----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


>



Very nice!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

valbob89 said:


> We took pictures of the Wonder coming under the Golden Gate this morning.  Thought you might like to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder passing alcatraz



Thanks for sharing the photos. They are fantastic.



Lilbunnyk said:


>



Great photos 



szubieta said:


> Docked across from us in Manzanillo



This was parked opposite us as well when we did the Panama Canal Cruise in January.

Corinna


----------



## DisGal520

all the cool pics in this thread...........



and not one of a magic porthole from an inside stateroom????


would love to see yours


----------



## Tere

Nassau


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> Very nice!!!!



Thanks Dave!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

The Magic in St. Maarten.


----------



## abcangie87

Evad said:


>



This is such a fun little shot. I've really got to get my game on for unique shots for our upcoming cruise  Then I can post some here too lol



woj68 said:


>



I don't have any idea how to post-process anything nearly this fancy (I have PSE and haven't really figured it out yet)..but this is amazing. love it!


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> The Magic in St. Maarten.



Nice view Dave. We'll be visiting here on the Fantasy next year. 



abcangie87 said:


> I don't have any idea how to post-process anything nearly this fancy (I have PSE and haven't really figured it out yet)..but this is amazing. love it!



Thank you!


----------



## woj68




----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Evad said:


> The Magic in St. Maarten.



I can see the resort I stayed in during my honeymoon in the background of this shot! In a twist of fate, I saw my very first DCL ship at that very dock!


----------



## RhondaInMA




----------



## Evad

Thank you all!!!


----------



## dta87

DisGal520 said:


> all the cool pics in this thread...........
> 
> 
> 
> and not one of a magic porthole from an inside stateroom????
> 
> 
> would love to see yours



Here ya go  and yes I spent way too much time looking at the porthole.


----------



## Stefy

Wow love the Port Hole pictures, very cool


----------



## Evad

Almost there....


----------



## LuvEeyore

I havent said this in a while, just wanted to say thanks to all who post pictures.  Thanks for giving the rest of us something to look forward to!!


----------



## Evad

LuvEeyore said:


> I havent said this in a while, just wanted to say thanks to all who post pictures.  Thanks for giving the rest of us something to look forward to!!



Your more then welcome!!!!!! Just glad someone's enjoying some of my holiday snaps....


----------



## art010606




----------



## Evad




----------



## dahuffy

Stefy said:


> Wow love the Port Hole pictures, very cool



Ditto! 
Looks like Cap'n Hook is kissing booty goodbye!


----------



## HashHoney

Evad said:


> Your more then welcome!!!!!! Just glad someone's enjoying some of my holiday snaps....




I think we're all enjoying them!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Leaving Acapulco






[/IMG]


----------



## woj68




----------



## rdunative




----------



## Noles2002

Thanks everyone for posting these amazing pics! if it's possible, they have made me even more excited for our first DC!  I think they've even inspired me to take some photo classes


----------



## Evad

HashHoney said:


> I think we're all enjoying them!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


>



Nice DOF Kevin!!!!


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> Nice DOF Kevin!!!!



Morning Dave! 

Thanks. I shot this with my 24-105mm f/4. I didn't want to lug around the 70-200mm f/2.8 so I left it back in the room.


----------



## art010606




----------



## La2kw

Rock balancer in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

art010606 said:


>



That's probably the best picture of the lobby that I've seen yet!


----------



## woj68

La2kw said:


> Rock balancer in Puerto Vallarta.



Very different and very cool capture. Well done!


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

I love this thread and check it everyday.  You all have such great pictures.

We are taking our first cruise in Sept to E. Caribbean.  
I think I saw on here somewhere a picture of a place called the Great House.  Where is that located?  If it is on one of our islands how do you get there?

I hope to have a few pics to share when we get back.


----------



## Evad

disneydreamin-gang said:


> I love this thread and check it everyday.  You all have such great pictures.
> 
> We are taking our first cruise in Sept to E. Caribbean.
> I think I saw on here somewhere a picture of a place called the Great House.  Where is that located?  If it is on one of our islands how do you get there?
> 
> I hope to have a few pics to share when we get back.



I posted a couple pics of The Great House. It is on the island of St. Thomas. We just took a cab there. Try to get there early in the morning as it is a popular stop and can fill up fast.


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

Thanks, those were the ones.  I will put it on my list of things to do.
It looks so beautiful.  I can't wait.


----------



## cdfl30

Castaway Cay by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## woj68

cdfl30 said:


> Castaway Cay by candisfl, on Flickr



Beautiful pic Candis.


----------



## woj68




----------



## Evad

Great shots guys!!!


Secret deck 7 early in the morning....


----------



## moniqueelaine

A lounge chair, pillow and blanket and I would be a happy cruiser on that secret deck lol


----------



## La2kw

The arch in Cabo San Lucas.


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

Evad said:


> I posted a couple pics of The Great House. It is on the island of St. Thomas. We just took a cab there. Try to get there early in the morning as it is a popular stop and can fill up fast.



Oh, now I REALLY can't wait till next year!!!


----------



## diznylnd

rdunative said:


>



Fantastic shot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alamere1496

Evad said:


> Great shots guys!!!
> 
> 
> Secret deck 7 early in the morning....



I love this shot!!  There is nothing better than getting up before everyone else on the ship to get these special moments!!


----------



## valbob89

I miss all of us in our life jackets at the drill - especially the little ones.


----------



## abcangie87

That's not the first reference I've heard to the lifeboat drill being different...do we not have to take lifevests to the drill anymore/wear them?


----------



## Evad

alamere1496 said:


> I love this shot!!  There is nothing better than getting up before everyone else on the ship to get these special moments!!



Thanks so much Ann!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

abcangie87 said:


> That's not the first reference I've heard to the lifeboat drill being different...do we not have to take lifevests to the drill anymore/wear them?



They changed this at the beginning of the year. We were quite surprised when we got on the Wonder in January and were told that we were to leav e the life vests in the cabin when we go for the drill.

Corinna


----------



## cruisecrasher

That's really weird.  Why the change?  New coast guard policy?

Love the little one pic in the life jacket!


----------



## Tink rules

abcangie87 said:


> That's not the first reference I've heard to the lifeboat drill being different...do we not have to take lifevests to the drill anymore/wear them?



I think they should have continued it... it really wasn't a bother... and I think that many people would forget and not bring your life preserver in a real emergency.

Besides... it ends all the funny orange toiletbowl around your neck pictures...


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> Great shots guys!!!
> 
> Secret deck 7 early in the morning....



Wow...looks like an atom bomb going off! 

Great capture Dave.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

cruisecrasher said:


> That's really weird.  Why the change?  New coast guard policy?
> 
> Love the little one pic in the life jacket!



I believe the change was made because the Dream (and the Fantasy, when she comes) have lifejackets at the lifeboat stations for everyone.  So they made the no-lifejacket thing fleet-wide for consistancy.  They tell everyone at the drill to be sure to read the emergency information card in thier room when they get back to thier rooms to be sure they understand how to wear the jackets.

I think they should've continued with the jackets at the drill, too.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Just to get us back on track:






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad

Thanks guys!!


----------



## golfermike35

What do you do to get the sky and water so blue?


----------



## ArielRae

Thanks for this pic. I think my DS might be getting one like that. 



valbob89 said:


> I miss all of us in our life jackets at the drill - especially the little ones.


----------



## Evad

golfermike35 said:


> What do you do to get the sky and water so blue?



I used a polarizer filter on my lens for that shot.


----------



## PPFQP

PrincessShmoo said:


> I believe the change was made because the Dream (and the Fantasy, when she comes) have lifejackets at the lifeboat stations for everyone.  So they made the no-lifejacket thing fleet-wide for consistancy.  They tell everyone at the drill to be sure to read the emergency information card in thier room when they get back to thier rooms to be sure they understand how to wear the jackets.
> 
> I think they should've continued with the jackets at the drill, too.



They changed it on other cruise lines as well - not just Disney.


----------



## La2kw

Cabo


----------



## diznylnd

Halloween Day 2010


----------



## art010606

Luckymomoftwo said:


> That's probably the best picture of the lobby that I've seen yet!



thanks. i didnt realize it at the time but i got the top of this persons head that was just standing there and didnt want to move.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Evad said:


> Thanks guys!!


This is beautiful!


----------



## Zandy595

Does anyone have a picture like this, except bigger?  I want to use it for a desktop picture, but this one is too small.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Right click on the picture, save as to your desktop. Then just go into your computer as usual to select the picture as your desktop.(be sure to choose desktop as the location of the picture (browse)) Be sure "stretch" is selected to fill your whole monitor display.




Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone have a picture like this, except bigger? I want to use it for a desktop picture, but this one is too small.


----------



## jcarwash

Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone have a picture like this, except bigger?  I want to use it for a desktop picture, but this one is too small.



I was able to locate and download the higher resolution image from this page:

http://www.disneycruisenews.com/SummaryPage.aspx?PageId=d0fb256b-8161-4ec1-9b17-f422b2e4970c


----------



## narsibvl

Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone have a picture like this, except bigger?  I want to use it for a desktop picture, but this one is too small.



This is what i use for my desktop. Even after enlarging it looks pretty good on mine.


----------



## mks001

jcarwash said:


> I was able to locate and download the higher resolution image from this page:
> 
> http://www.disneycruisenews.com/SummaryPage.aspx?PageId=d0fb256b-8161-4ec1-9b17-f422b2e4970c



Love that Picture!

There is even one person floating in the Mickey Pool.


----------



## Evad

cruisecrasher said:


> This is beautiful!



Thank you!! 


One for today....


----------



## Zandy595

jcarwash said:


> I was able to locate and download the higher resolution image from this page:
> 
> http://www.disneycruisenews.com/SummaryPage.aspx?PageId=d0fb256b-8161-4ec1-9b17-f422b2e4970c


When you click on the little icon to "download full size image" what is supposed to happen?  I thought a new window would open with the larger image, but nothing happened.


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


>



Nice one Dave!


----------



## woj68




----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


>



Thanks Kevin!! And yes I wish I was there right now, especially with all this rain we are getting.


----------



## La2kw

Lover's Beach, Cabo.


----------



## Cerberus9




----------



## onecoolwife

First Image is Dream next to Carnival Sensation, second is from my veranda.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jcarwash

Zandy595 said:


> When you click on the little icon to "download full size image" what is supposed to happen?  I thought a new window would open with the larger image, but nothing happened.



This worked better on a Mac than on Windows....

On Windows, using Firefox, when I clicked the little icon, I had to scroll UP to the top of the page and accept a Terms and Conditions box (for the first time clicking). At first it did not look like anything was going on, but it was the T&C box waiting for a response where I could not see it.

Once accepting the T&C, I could scroll back down to the photo, click the little icon, and it prompted a download/save dialog box.

I think you only need to accept the T&C once and then it probably sets a cookie in your browser.


----------



## jenseib

PrincessShmoo said:


> I believe the change was made because the Dream (and the Fantasy, when she comes) have lifejackets at the lifeboat stations for everyone.  So they made the no-lifejacket thing fleet-wide for consistancy.  They tell everyone at the drill to be sure to read the emergency information card in thier room when they get back to thier rooms to be sure they understand how to wear the jackets.
> 
> I think they should've continued with the jackets at the drill, too.



Nope, has nothing to do with Disney. It's for all cruise lines


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## boundfordisney




----------



## figmentfan84

For Distant Viewing by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## art010606

Zandy595 said:


> When you click on the little icon to "download full size image" what is supposed to happen?  I thought a new window would open with the larger image, but nothing happened.



it would have been downloaded to your computer. check the folder where you download stuff to and see if you see it. if so open it then right click and set as desktop/background.


----------



## art010606

this site does not play with html...... fail for embedding.
i was trying to post a video and if you wanna see you can go here:http://goo.gl/ha8xh but i guess this will have to do....


----------



## networktek




----------



## jenseib




----------



## neoavatara

deleted


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Evad said:


>



An artful shot and an important reminder in one! Very Nice.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Me and one of the Apes. I was taking my own photo and trying not to get too close.





Two young apes playing with the Magic in the background.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

cute monkeys!


----------



## moniqueelaine

mrs Gumdrop where was this cruise too....what port is it?? love the monkies


----------



## Evad

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> An artful shot and an important reminder in one! Very Nice.



Thank you!!


----------



## karentan

moniqueelaine said:


> mrs Gumdrop where was this cruise too....what port is it?? love the monkies



it'd have been taken on the rock of gibraltar, off the southern coast of spain. some of the med and the repo cruises stop there


----------



## Evad




----------



## MagicCanuc

That is a wonderful shot!!  You have quite the eye!


----------



## moniqueelaine

i ♥ your pix Dave


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Only on the DISboards can we have people posting pictures of bathrooms and others enjoy seeing them.


----------



## woj68

Beautiful shots Dave!


----------



## woj68

Taken at 5:50am.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

moniqueelaine said:


> mrs Gumdrop where was this cruise too....what port is it?? love the monkies



Those were taken at the Rock of Gibraltar (as the previous poster said), during the April 2010 EBTA. It was a great trip. By the way, they are technically Apes.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> Those were taken at the Rock of Gibraltar (as the previous poster said), during the April 2010 EBTA. It was a great trip. By the way, they are technically Apes.



I believe they are Gibbons who are in the Ape Family


----------



## Manon_Paul_Nina

Grandma4ever said:


> I believe they are Gibbons who are in the Ape Family



Those are not Gibbons, Gibbons have long arms and short feet...
Those are Barbary Macaque's....
You'll have to watch out because they can be quite aggressive...


----------



## StephenKay

Hi there,

This picture was taken from the top of the Gibraltar rock on the WBTA last year, the "APE" decided to rip the bag from my family member.  The ape decided to bound over the area and try to rip the bag from our hands.  It was funny!!!


----------



## Evad

Thank you all for the comments on the last couple of shots!!! It's very much appreciated! 


One for today....

I call this one "Vents For Today". Oops should of angled myself a little better on this shot. But that's what you get when you have a dw that wont slow down long enough for you take a shot....lol


----------



## ssanders79

I'm going through cruise withdraw and October cannot come fast enough.  So to pass the time, I'm looking back in the achieves for some lost gems.  I was surprised to see that I never posted a picture of the Wonder's Dale Chihuly Chandelier.




Disney Cruise Line - Wonder's Atrium Lobby Dale Chihuly Chandelier by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## mmmears

ssanders79 said:


> I'm going through cruise withdraw and October cannot come fast enough.  So to pass the time, I'm looking back in the achieves for some lost gems.  I was surprised to see that I never posted a picture of the Wonder's Dale Chihuly Chandelier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Cruise Line - Wonder's Atrium Lobby Dale Chihuly Chandelier by ssanders79, on Flickr



WOW!  I love the Wonder's chandelier and now this is my favorite photo of it!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mythicalbee

Wow, customs has gotten pretty aggressive




StephenKay said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This picture was taken from the top of the Gibraltar rock on the WBTA last year, the "APE" decided to rip the bag from my family member.  The ape decided to bound over the area and try to rip the bag from our hands.  It was funny!!!


----------



## abcangie87

Hey gang! Just wanted to tell you how much I have enjoyed some of the creative shots/angles that have been posted here! There is some awesome talent in this group! 

Following that compliment, I will now say that when I go on the Dream next week, I am hereby confessing that I may well try to get some of those same cool shots/angles. Thank you in advance for your inspiration! 

DH is always saying I take too many pics of people and not enough of the "stuff," so I'm on a mission on this trip to prove him wrong 

Have a great week!


----------



## jenseib

abcangie87 said:


> Hey gang! Just wanted to tell you how much I have enjoyed some of the creative shots/angles that have been posted here! There is some awesome talent in this group!
> 
> Following that compliment, I will now say that when I go on the Dream next week, I am hereby confessing that I may well try to get some of those same cool shots/angles. Thank you in advance for your inspiration!
> 
> DH is always saying I take too many pics of people and not enough of the "stuff," so I'm on a mission on this trip to prove him wrong
> 
> Have a great week!



Have fun!!!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

abcangie87 said:


> Hey gang! Just wanted to tell you how much I have enjoyed some of the creative shots/angles that have been posted here! There is some awesome talent in this group!
> 
> Following that compliment, I will now say that when I go on the Dream next week, I am hereby confessing that I may well try to get some of those same cool shots/angles. Thank you in advance for your inspiration!
> 
> *DH is always saying I take too many pics of people and not enough of the "stuff," so I'm on a mission on this trip to prove him wrong*
> 
> Have a great week!



My wife always says the opposite of me... too much stuff, not enough people!! 

Can't wait to see what you come back with!!!! Have fun!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## KristiMc

Evad said:


>



Great picture!


----------



## 7evans

OK, I have LOVED looking through this thread!!!!
I LOVE taking photos (I am a self taught photographer), and will bringing my DSLR on our FIRST ever Disney Cruise in October!  We have 5 kids, and are so excited to finally be able to take this trip!  
Since it is our first trip (and I don't know when we will be able to do it again), I want it to be perfect!
I want to put together journals for the kids to bring, and write in each day.  BUT I obviously, I don't have any pictures yet ... I know that I will have tons AFTER the cruise for our scrapbook, but I was wondering if any of you talented people are willing to share some of your favorite photos for me to use in our journals?!!!   They will be used for personal use only, and I am more than happy to credit you for your work!!!
(We will be sailing on the Wonder to the MR, so those are the main photos I am looking for ... and characters)
You can PM me if you are willing to help me out, and let me know where I can download the pics.
Thanks in advance!!!
Mindy


----------



## cruisecrasher

Just caught up on the last few days!  

Thanks guys, you're keeping me in the Dis spirit until I can get back on board!


----------



## jinia

One of the crew, Jolie on Heavenly Days from our snorkel stop at Turtle Cove.  Fantastic!





Um so sorry the pic is so big...


----------



## Dizpinfriend




----------



## moniqueelaine

gorgeous pics...cannot wait to go on our ctuise these pics just tied me over til next summer...it is gonna be a very long long winter next year lol


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## porknbeans

jenseib said:


>



My family LOVED this show!

Thank you for posting it.


----------



## jenseib

porknbeans said:


> My family LOVED this show!
> 
> Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Dizpinfriend said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## mommywa

Did you happen to get any turtle pictures? I went on this excursion on the May 7-14 cruise and my husband lost my memory card . It was a great trip, I agree!!

Ashley




jinia said:


> One of the crew, Jolie on Heavenly Days from our snorkel stop at Turtle Cove.  Fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um so sorry the pic is so big...


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jinia

mommywa I was on the May 7th cruise too!  I don't have as many pics of turtles as I would like but here are the couple I have.  Were you on the catamaran or schooner?..I have included pics of both here..If you were on the catamaran let me know..we were are the catamaran and I took loads of pics on board so might have one of yall...
Black urchins...


----------



## mommywa

jinia.....THANK YOU. We were on the catamaran. I do see myself (thankfully far away) and my family in some of your pics. I was the one with my children's artwork tattoed on my arm if that ring's a bell .
I took over 50 turtle pictures and most of them were amazing. I stalked them on the surface and when they came up for air I got close up's of them right next to my kids. I even took one that had it's reflection from the water. I was soooo upset when I realized that he had lost it 
Thank you again!!!


----------



## jinia

mommywa said:


> jinia.....THANK YOU. We were on the catamaran. I do see myself (thankfully far away) and my family in some of your pics. I was the one with my children's artwork tattoed on my arm if that ring's a bell .
> I took over 50 turtle pictures and most of them were amazing. I stalked them on the surface and when they came up for air I got close up's of them right next to my kids. I even took one that had it's reflection from the water. I was soooo upset when I realized that he had lost it
> Thank you again!!!



Oh yeah!  I totally remember your tattoo-awesome!  Then here is a few more of the catamaran.  I am sure the SD card will turn up My pics are no where near that good.  My DS speed snorkeled and I snapped as I watched him!  Lol...Thank you Dis for your patience -- I will stop posting now!


----------



## maria-fan-22

Disney Magic in St. Thomas.





[/url]
IMGP3268 by DCLDUDE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## art010606

i love the new chandelier.


----------



## Jessica_Mouse




----------



## Zandy595

Jessica Mouse ~  Where did you find Nigel?  I assume in Cabanas somewhere?


----------



## onecoolpilot

Zandy595 said:


> Jessica Mouse ~  Where did you find Nigel?  I assume in Cabanas somewhere?



He's in the elevator lobby right outside cabanas.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Puerto Vallarta from the Magic.






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## disneydreamin-gang

PrincessShmoo said:


> Puerto Vallarta from the Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh my gosh there's a Wal-Mart.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

disneydreamin-gang said:


> Oh my gosh there's a Wal-Mart.



With a Sam's Club right next door.  The CMs make good use of thier days off here.  Also, a great place for picking up whatever you forgot.


----------



## neoavatara

Shot from a helicopter, viewing Juneau.  If you look closely, the Disney Wonder is in port in the center of the picture.


----------



## jenseib

I have Nigel too!


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

I've been viewing this thread for so long and now that we've returned from our first cruise, I finally have something to add!


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

I have to keep sharing...here's DS posing with Tink during Pirate night on the Dream.


----------



## abcangie87

Buzz's Buddy said:


> I have to keep sharing...here's DS posing with Tink during Pirate night on the Dream.



OMG we set sail on Sunday and DD7 will be THRILLED to get to meet Tink! her favorite and we've not seen her before! whoohoo!


----------



## Disney9.9.10

I have really enjoyed this thread!! I don't have any of my cruise pictures on my photobucket (I should probably do that at some point) so I have nothing to share right now, but I would just like to say that you all have really beautiful photos!!


----------



## itgirl1002

Magic in St. Maarten - June 2004


----------



## pjpoohbear

I love the signs on Castaway Cay,






Pj


----------



## Evad




----------



## tstobb

Just had to post this screenshot that I got today


----------



## Kurby

tstobb said:


> Just had to post this screenshot that I got today






ohhhhhhhh sweet.

i still have to wait ages to see that kind of shot


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Stephieann

disneydreamin-gang said:


> Oh my gosh there's a Wal-Mart.



LOL that is the first thing i noticed!


----------



## denise

room with a view by dionysia mou, on Flickr

View from our veranda while the Wonder was in San Francisco last month on the repo cruise....we had 2 perfect days there....


----------



## JKMJ441724

Does anyone have a full shot of the Dream they would allow me to reprint for my FE gifts??


----------



## Dizpinfriend

I have a few from Castaway Cay that you can use if you like...










^^This one can be cropped


----------



## JKMJ441724

Dizpinfriend said:


> I have a few from Castaway Cay that you can use if you like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^This one can be cropped



Sending you a pm.  Thanks!!!!!
I've downloaded straight from this site.  Uploading it now to my developer.  Just waiting to see if it will print.  (Not sure if the original resolution changes once you put it on this board)

It says the resolution is too low for me to use the one that I just downloaded straight from the disboards.  If you could email, I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## JKMJ441724

Dizpinfriend said:


> I have a few from Castaway Cay that you can use if you like...



I just noticed that you were in CASTAWAY CAY on my anniversary!!!!   
I spent my anniversary at my daughter's school watching her end of the year program.


----------



## HashHoney

Yay!  My first posting to POTD!  

Castaway Cay


----------



## moniqueelaine

Oh guys these pics are killing me...... I have so long to wait...They are gorgeous and I love the SF pic.....you guys are awesome to share these pics


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

I took this on the parasailing boat at Castaway Cay


----------



## WanderGirl

Taken in Nassau on my birthday last year  Looking through my photos and getting geared up for my next cruise in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## D15NEY

Have no pics to post yet but just wanted to say I LOVE all your pics. 


Especially love the pics of Castaway Cay!!!

Woohoo, bring on October!!!


----------



## JKMJ441724

moniqueelaine said:


> Oh guys these pics are killing me...... I have so long to wait...They are gorgeous and I love the SF pic.....you guys are awesome to share these pics



We booked our cruise (which is only 10 days away!!!) 18 months in advance.  The wait has been agonizing.


----------



## Disney Dreams

Skagway, AK  Onboard the steam train on the White Pass Yukon Route


----------



## HashHoney

Disney Dreams said:


> Skagway, AK  Onboard the steam train on the White Pass Yukon Route




That is an absolutely beautiful picture!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

denise said:


> room with a view by dionysia mou, on Flickr
> 
> View from our veranda while the Wonder was in San Francisco last month on the repo cruise....we had 2 perfect days there....



Great shot!!!!


----------



## tvguy

Disney Dreams said:


> Skagway, AK  Onboard the steam train on the White Pass Yukon Route



To those who questioned why Disney would go to Alaska....it is views like this that make an Alaskan cruise so special.


----------



## A-Team

Great pics...love the San Fran picture, very peaceful.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Phil'sFrontier

tvguy said:


> To those who questioned why Disney would go to Alaska....it is views like this that make an Alaskan cruise so special.



While this is a great shot from the train(which I have never been on...jelous!) I can safely say this picture does not do the mountain scenery around Skagway justice. I live just across the border in Whitehorse and Skagway is less than a 2 hour drive from my house.


----------



## denise

Evad said:


> Great shot!!!!



WOW... thanks Dave...this is such a compliment ....This was my first HDR I have done that I like.....I always enjoy your shots and can tell they are yours before I even see your name!!
thanks again!
denise


----------



## Evad

denise said:


> WOW... thanks Dave...this is such a compliment ....This was my first HDR I have done that I like.....I always enjoy your shots and can tell they are yours before I even see your name!!
> thanks again!
> denise



Thank you so much as well and great job again with hdr!!!!!!


----------



## ssanders79

The Mickey Pool @ 6 AM by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## moniqueelaine

JKMJ441724 said:


> We booked our cruise (which is only 10 days away!!!) 18 months in advance.  The wait has been agonizing.



OMG you are so lucky....you are going to have a blast...soooooo jealous


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

ssanders79 said:


> The Mickey Pool @ 6 AM by ssanders79, on Flickr



Great Picture.  Can't wait for our cruise in November.


----------



## woj68

ssanders79 said:


> The Mickey Pool @ 6 AM by ssanders79, on Flickr



Awesome shot and killer processing Scott!


----------



## ssanders79

Troop o' Goofs said:


> Great Picture.  Can't wait for our cruise in November.





woj68 said:


> Awesome shot and killer processing Scott!



Thank you.


----------



## Stephieann

Disney Dreams said:


> Skagway, AK  Onboard the steam train on the White Pass Yukon Route



my DH wants to do an Alaskan cruise....i think this shot has about sold me on the idea!


----------



## rdunative




----------



## rdunative




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## cruisecrasher

rdunative said:


>



Wow.  Nice pic!


----------



## scooter7487

How do you get the picture so crisp and vibrant?  They are awesome!


----------



## rdunative

Jack about to drop in on his own party


----------



## Disney Dreams

HashHoney said:


> That is an absolutely beautiful picture!  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for the kind words.  Glad you enjoyed it. 



tvguy said:


> To those who questioned why Disney would go to Alaska....it is views like this that make an Alaskan cruise so special.


So true.  And there were incredible views all the time!  Truly.  Alaska is an amazing place to cruise.  Not sure why anyone would question it.



Phil'sFrontier said:


> While this is a great shot from the train(which I have never been on...jelous!) I can safely say this picture does not do the mountain scenery around Skagway justice....


Sorry.  I was going for a feel of the train and the snow.



Stephieann said:


> my DH wants to do an Alaskan cruise....i think this shot has about sold me on the idea!


Aww, what a kind compliment.  Thank you.  If you have any hesitation about going, work through it and resolve it.  It was amazing, beautiful, fun, and forever memorable.

- Dreams


----------



## Disney Dreams

Tracy Arm Fjord, from the front of the Disney Wonder


----------



## rdunative

The Cove Bar on the Disney Dream right before sunrise






Princess Tiana on the Disney Dream right before her meet and greet


----------



## moniqueelaine

Great pics guys!!!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## art010606




----------



## rdunative




----------



## capkincaid

Evad said:


>



Never thought about turning around for that shot.


----------



## lisare

art010606 said:


>



How cute.  Love it.


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Cruise Line's Wonder | Quiet Cove Pool by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## moniqueelaine

Nice Pics guys


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

subscribing...love these!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arriving at Cabo San Lucas






[/IMG]


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

I've been lurking about watching these amazing photos!  (WOW!  )  Is it the camera or the photo editing software that enables you to do the amazing things with the photo coloring?  I have a 30D, which I love and which does WAY more things that I have the slightest clue about -- unfortunately, I pretty much set it on the dummy settings and use it like a point and shoot.    Just wondering if I could acheive those things, or since it is a few years old, if this is new technology which I would have a buy a new camera to achieve.  In other words, do I just need to learn how to use what I've got?!      Thanks so much for your expertise!


----------



## ppan77

Subbing


----------



## neoavatara

tylerandalexsmom said:


> I've been lurking about watching these amazing photos!  (WOW!  )  Is it the camera or the photo editing software that enables you to do the amazing things with the photo coloring?  I have a 30D, which I love and which does WAY more things that I have the slightest clue about -- unfortunately, I pretty much set it on the dummy settings and use it like a point and shoot.    Just wondering if I could acheive those things, or since it is a few years old, if this is new technology which I would have a buy a new camera to achieve.  In other words, do I just need to learn how to use what I've got?!      Thanks so much for your expertise!



Ok, I am an amateur as well...but the answer is yes.  Fooling around with both your camera and post processing make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Evad

tylerandalexsmom said:


> I've been lurking about watching these amazing photos!  (WOW!  )  Is it the camera or the photo editing software that enables you to do the amazing things with the photo coloring?  I have a 30D, which I love and which does WAY more things that I have the slightest clue about -- unfortunately, I pretty much set it on the dummy settings and use it like a point and shoot.    Just wondering if I could acheive those things, or since it is a few years old, if this is new technology which I would have a buy a new camera to achieve.  In other words, do I just need to learn how to use what I've got?!      Thanks so much for your expertise!



Understanding your camera and all it's capabilities is a start!! It will allow you to have more creative control over work. You really need to learn about aperture, shutter speed as well as iso. This will help you be more creative. Also play around with your in camera settings such as sharpness and saturation. find what works for you. The rest is done in post processing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Panther007

Taken on the Disney Magic 2011 Eastbound Transatlantic on 5/26/11. 

Right outside Shutters. 




One of the sales machines crashed and was displaying an error message for a few hours.


----------



## KevieKev05

This gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## cruisecrasher

KevieKev05 said:


> This gave me a good chuckle.



I like this.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## MTmomma




----------



## Evad




----------



## ibouncetoo

Thought some of you might be iterested in this Frommers contest to have your travel photo selected as a book cover.

http://www.frommers.com/go/photocontest/index.cfm?bn=true

Good luck!

.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Cruise Line Smoke Stack by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Great work of late Scott!!!!


----------



## Buzz's Buddy




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Disney Dreams

On the top deck of a catamaran in Ketchikan, Alaska on my birthday we spotted yet another eagle in its nest.  And then... it took flight.






- Dreams


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## maria-fan-22

Disney Dream Chandelier 





[/url]
IMGP5805 by DCLDUDE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## abcangie87

Just got back from our FABULOUS 5-night Double Dip on the Dream so I have some pictures to contribute here (finally!). 

This has to be my favorite picture from the whole batch that I took!




Best Disney Cruise pic by abcangie87, on Flickr


----------



## Kurby

jenseib said:


>








ohhh what i wouldn't give to be floating around in there right about now


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

abcangie87 said:


> Just got back from our FABULOUS 5-night Double Dip on the Dream so I have some pictures to contribute here (finally!).
> 
> This has to be my favorite picture from the whole batch that I took!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Disney Cruise pic by abcangie87, on Flickr



SO ADORABLE!! I agree great picture


----------



## jenseib

Kurby said:


> ohhh what i wouldn't give to be floating around in there right about now



Me too!



abcangie87 said:


> Just got back from our FABULOUS 5-night Double Dip on the Dream so I have some pictures to contribute here (finally!).
> 
> This has to be my favorite picture from the whole batch that I took!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Disney Cruise pic by abcangie87, on Flickr



Love it!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## abcangie87

sand and ship by abcangie87, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## maria-fan-22

jenseib said:


>



Hey, It's the worlds tallest palm tree!


----------



## jenseib

maria-fan-22 said:


> Hey, It's the worlds tallest palm tree!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## abcangie87

I'm cheating and posting two today because I can't decide which one. Thought these were fun ones 

Room service on the last night:



Room Service by abcangie87, on Flickr

I love me some Capn Jack:



Captain Jack Sparrow by abcangie87, on Flickr

have a great day!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Jessica_Mouse




----------



## whayes

Heading toward a glacier in Tracy Arm


----------



## aquafamily

Just wanted to thank everyone who has posted to this thread..You all have taken such wonderfully beautiful pictures.
I would like to make one suggestion though..for all future picture posters, would you please consider posting which camera you have used for the posted picture as well as information as to if the picture as been post processed or is straight out of the camera, and if you know what setting you had used. I know this information would aid not only myself but others looking to improve upon their photography skills...
Thank you


----------



## itgirl1002

whayes said:


> Heading toward a glacier in Tracy Arm


 
Wow.  Just gorgeous!  I have always wanted to do an Alaska cruise.  Now we can do it Disney-style!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## denise

whayes said:


> Heading toward a glacier in Tracy Arm



Love your Alaska photos. We were on the Repo cruise right before yours.While on the cruise we decided we should have stayed on for the Alaska so we moved cruises around and now are going to Alaska next month!
Did you use any special settings for your photos. I just want to make sure I get it right!


----------



## 1153rsmith

abcangie87 said:


> I'm cheating and posting two today because I can't decide which one. Thought these were fun ones
> 
> I love me some Capn Jack:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Jack Sparrow by abcangie87, on Flickr
> 
> have a great day!



Where was this picture taken?  Was it the start of a meet and greet or one of the shows?


----------



## abcangie87

1153rsmith said:


> Where was this picture taken?  Was it the start of a meet and greet or one of the shows?



it was taken during the Buccaneer Blast/Club Pirate show up on Deck 11. (before the fireworks started I think). We were to the right of the stage up on deck 12, so good spot for pics. Funny thing is, I think this pic almost looks like a painting!


----------



## Evad




----------



## StartedByAMouse

Alaskan Minnie by StartedByAMouse, on Flickr


----------



## noahdove

I love this phote of Minnie all bundled up Just beautiful


----------



## Evad

Great shot of Minnie!!!!




Would like to be watching the hockey game from here tonight....


----------



## denise

Evad said:


> Great shot of Minnie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to be watching the hockey game from here tonight....



Me too! Go Canucks!!!!


----------



## KevieKev05

Calm seas crossing the Atlantic on our way to Europe!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic in Cabo San Lucas






[/IMG]


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

Evad said:


>



Looks so peaceful...something I could use right now...peace and quiet and a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## StartedByAMouse

Circle of Life by StartedByAMouse, on Flickr


----------



## Simian

The Magic anchored off the coast of La Spezia, Italy, as viewed from a tender returning from shore


----------



## ivet

NICE!!   Great shot


----------



## jenseib

StartedByAMouse said:


> Alaskan Minnie by StartedByAMouse, on Flickr



I LOVE this one!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Evad said:


>



Now I just need a hot cocoa, a magazine and a plate full of those little nibbles from the case.


----------



## speicher46

Disney Magic by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## speicher46

Funchal, Maderia, Portugal by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## speicher46

Transatlantic Cruise (Gibraltar) 031 by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## ernierich

Simian said:


> The Magic anchored off the coast of La Spezia, Italy, as viewed from a tender returning from shore



Fantastic to see a picture from one of the ports we'll be visiting!

MORE PLEASE!!!


----------



## Kimberly

jinia said:


> mommywa I was on the May 7th cruise too!  I don't have as many pics of turtles as I would like but here are the couple I have.  Were you on the catamaran or schooner?..I have included pics of both here..If you were on the catamaran let me know..we were are the catamaran and I took loads of pics on board so might have one of yall...
> Black urchins...



I love your pictures. I need to get an underwater camera again!


----------



## Simian

ernierich said:


> Fantastic to see a picture from one of the ports we'll be visiting!
> 
> MORE PLEASE!!!



Thanks  Here you go then, another. This time from Villefranche.
This is the view from above the village of Eze in France. In the distance, towards the top right, between the two promontories, you can just see the Disney Magic, anchored off the coast of Villefranche.


----------



## Evad

Simian said:


> Thanks  Here you go then, another. This time from Villefranche.
> This is the view from above the village of Eze in France. In the distance, towards the top right, between the two promontories, you can just see the Disney Magic, anchored off the coast of Villefranche.




Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Nelfamily

Evad said:


> Great shot of Minnie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to be watching the hockey game from here tonight....



Ok, I don't mean to get nit-picky here, but the show on the tv is FOX and Friends, but the lower right corner says CNN.  LOL.


----------



## DizDragonfly

Nelfamily said:


> Ok, I don't mean to get nit-picky here, but the show on the tv is FOX and Friends, but the lower right corner says CNN.  LOL.



Oh, that's my most favorite thing on "The News" these days.  Networks run their competitors clips and make fun of them.  Now "The News" is the news.


----------



## Evad

DizDragonfly said:


> Oh, that's my most favorite thing on "The News" these days.  Networks run their competitors clips and make fun of them.  Now "The News" is the news.



That's right!! Gotta love The Daily show!


----------



## Evad




----------



## figmentfan84

Sailing Through the Sunset by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

I just finished all 60 pages! Tried to spread it out to 10 pages a day, but I cheated and looked at more on a few days! Thank you all, for making the wait so much fun! Wondering, will any of you be in the NY area next Spring when the Magic arrives in NY? Now that's a picture I am dying to see!!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

figmentfan84 said:


> Sailing Through the Sunset by figmentfan84, on Flickr




*B - E - A - U - T - I - F - U - L ! ! !
​
You should enter that in a photo contest somewhere!!!!​*


----------



## speicher46

Transatlantic Cruise (Barcelona and Misc) 290 by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## speicher46

La Sagrada Familia by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## speicher46

Transatlantic Cruise (Barcelona and Misc) 136 by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## LWQuestie

Evad said:


>



Which ship is this from?


----------



## ssanders79

The Sunrise Bridge by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

LWQuestie said:


> Which ship is this from?



That's the Cove Cafe on the Magic.


----------



## Evad




----------



## ernierich

Simian said:


> Thanks  Here you go then, another. This time from Villefranche.
> This is the view from above the village of Eze in France. In the distance, towards the top right, between the two promontories, you can just see the Disney Magic, anchored off the coast of Villefranche.



Another fabulous photo!

Any more?  It's really good to see some photos from the Europe trips.
Anyone else got European cruise photos?

Thanks


----------



## eblong

Mainstreet USA once removed (Taken at Tokyo Disney).  The crowds made Christmas at WDW seem empty.





Some more shots over the next few days.


----------



## Simian

ernierich said:


> Another fabulous photo!
> 
> Any more?  It's really good to see some photos from the Europe trips.
> Anyone else got European cruise photos?
> 
> Thanks



Thanks 
Here's one of the Magic moored in Valletta, Malta. The city looks kind of shabby from this angle, and in truth Valletta is a bit shabby and dusty, but that's part of its charm. It also feels friendly, yet grand and full of history. Enjoyed our day there.


----------



## eblong

Entered in error


----------



## maria-fan-22

eblong said:


> Aother Tokyo Disney photo.



Is that a submarine ride modeled after "Atlantis" the movie?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

maria-fan-22 said:


> Is that a submarine ride modeled after "Atlantis" the movie?



Actually, they are from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

See the Magic?






[/IMG]


----------



## MTmomma

I love this one, even though it isnt spectacular! I love how the kid is in focus, and the Dream just kind of is looming there.... waiting....


----------



## StartedByAMouse

Juneau, Alaska



Wonder from the Tramway by StartedByAMouse, on Flickr


----------



## maria-fan-22

PrincessShmoo said:


> Actually, they are from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.



ahh, they look different than I remember they should. I haven't either movie in a long time and I'm probably just confusing the two. Thanks!


----------



## speicher46

Maderia by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## tracyz

PrincessShmoo said:


> See the Magic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Awesome!  Where was this taken?


----------



## tracyz

I just want to say how happy I am that people are starting to post pics from the Med...it's adding so much excitement to our countdown!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tracyz said:


> Awesome!  Where was this taken?



Cabo San Lucas on the WBPC 2008.  We were on a boat tour that took us on the west side of the land.  When I took the picture, I was actually just taking a picture of the rock formations.  It wasn't until they were developed that I saw I got the Magic in it, also.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

StartedByAMouse said:


> Juneau, Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder from the Tramway by StartedByAMouse, on Flickr



Great shot!! Love the colour.


----------



## itgirl1002

StartedByAMouse said:


> Juneau, Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder from the Tramway by StartedByAMouse, on Flickr



This is beautiful!  It looks like they took the model boat and put in in the water.


----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter




----------



## abcangie87

for those of you in touch with your inner-villain today...! 




Golden Mickey2 by abcangie87, on Flickr


----------



## Kim&Chris

Tinkerbellcrafter said:


>



Great pics!!!  Funny, but I really missed seeing the FD when I was at Castaway Cay a few weeks ago!


----------



## Simian

I've put together a short (3-minute) video from our recent Med cruise. It's basically a montage of video footage and photos. The video was mainly meant for family and friends, so please excuse the fact that there's a lot of me, my wife and son in there - but also a few scenic shots too, which may be of interest for Med cruisers past and future. Here's the link:
Our Med cruise video

EDIT: p.s. since the video is NOT HD quality (480p), I recommend NOT hitting the Full Screen button on the video (unless you have a small screen!). Just leave the settings as given.


----------



## VKtravel

Your video is awesome!  It looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## 1153rsmith

Kim&Chris said:


> Great pics!!!  Funny, but I really missed seeing the FD when I was at Castaway Cay a few weeks ago!



I really wish a ship would be there when we go in September.  From all the pics I have seen, having the FD there sort of set it apart from all the other cruise line private islands.

I would settle for them putting the Black Pearl or the Queen Anne's Revenge there instead.


----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter

I agree..Wonderful video!  Thanks for providing some sunshine to start of the day!


----------



## jenseib

1153rsmith said:


> I really wish a ship would be there when we go in September.  From all the pics I have seen, having the FD there sort of set it apart from all the other cruise line private islands.
> 
> I would settle for them putting the Black Pearl or the Queen Anne's Revenge there instead.



Someone told me on another thread that the Queen Annes Revenge was actually the Pearl refurbed for the movie.


----------



## ernierich

Simian said:


> I've put together a short (3-minute) video from our recent Med cruise. It's basically a montage of video footage and photos. The video was mainly meant for family and friends, so please excuse the fact that there's a lot of me, my wife and son in there - but also a few scenic shots too, which may be of interest for Med cruisers past and future. Here's the link:
> Our Med cruise video
> 
> EDIT: p.s. since the video is NOT HD quality (480p), I recommend NOT hitting the Full Screen button on the video (unless you have a small screen!). Just leave the settings as given.



Wonderful!  Thanks for sharing

I want to go and I want to go NOW!


----------



## abcangie87

rapunzel by abcangie87, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter




----------



## uncw89

StartedByAMouse said:


> Juneau, Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder from the Tramway by StartedByAMouse, on Flickr



 Love this pic!


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Magic Atrium:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## eblong

Maybe the Dream has heer first ghost.





Not on purpose, just interesting timing.


----------



## maria-fan-22

eblong said:


> Maybe the Dream has heer first ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on purpose, just a interesting timing.



It's the DCL Ghost!!!!!


----------



## cdfl30

Disney Magic by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## disney1990

Simian said:


> I've put together a short (3-minute) video from our recent Med cruise. It's basically a montage of video footage and photos. The video was mainly meant for family and friends, so please excuse the fact that there's a lot of me, my wife and son in there - but also a few scenic shots too, which may be of interest for Med cruisers past and future. Here's the link:
> Our Med cruise video
> 
> EDIT: p.s. since the video is NOT HD quality (480p), I recommend NOT hitting the Full Screen button on the video (unless you have a small screen!). Just leave the settings as given.



Thanks for sharing -- looks like everybody had a great time.


----------



## DVC2042

*Disney Magic berthed in a no-parking zone with 24-hour towing in Sicily*

From Where in the World... 11-Night Med Cruise 05-28-2011
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2738882


----------



## maria-fan-22

DVC2042 said:


> *Disney Magic berthed in a no-parking zone with 24-hour towing in Sicily*
> 
> From Where in the World... 11-Night Med Cruise 05-28-2011
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2738882



Haha I'd like to see them try and tow her away!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

cdfl30 said:


> Disney Magic by candisfl, on Flickr



Nice one!!!!


----------



## KevieKev05

"Twice Charmed: An Original Twist on the Cinderella Story"
Disney Magic


----------



## abcangie87

We were fortunate enough to get a Cabana on Castaway Cay...#14 was our little home away from our little home away from home!  It was super fab. I don't think I've posted this pic, I thought it was a fun angle 




cabana 14 by abcangie87, on Flickr


----------



## cruisecrasher

eblong said:


> Maybe the Dream has heer first ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on purpose, just interesting timing.



I'd haunt DCL if They'd let me!


----------



## Evad




----------



## speicher46

Arriving in Barcelona at Night by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## speicher46

Transatlantic Cruise (Cadiz) 104 by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## ibouncetoo

Evad said:


>


 

I wonder how many visits I've made to Plutos in ten cruises?  Love those chicken strips and the fact that they'll make extra crispy fries for me (when there isn't a long line)!  And the occasional 'emergency' hot dog when dinner seems so far away.......

.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pirate Night buffet






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad

Almost there!!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## KevieKev05

Animator's Palate
Disney Magic


----------



## Evad




----------



## Grandma4ever

Evad said:


> Almost there!!!!



After my day to day I really need to be there!!!  I guess dreaming will need to do for another year+.


----------



## SeaSpray

figmentfan84 said:


> Sailing Through the Sunset by figmentfan84, on Flickr



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Dmtaylor3

Disney Dream


----------



## Dmtaylor3

Disney Dream on CC from tower on bike path.


----------



## denise

Dmtaylor3 said:


> Disney Dream



Is this a public area or private for one stateroom?


----------



## DVCconvert

denise said:


> Is this a public area or private for one stateroom?



I presume neither - cast area


----------



## westjones

DVCconvert said:


> I presume neither - cast area



I believe that is the teen outdoor area on the Dream outside of the Vibe (for high school age kids).


----------



## Stinasmom

westjones said:


> I believe that is the teen outdoor area on the Dream outside of the Vibe (for high school age kids).



My vote too, (unless someone who's been aboard knows better) it's for the teens -- lucky dogs!
It seems they did a better job for the teens than the adults on the Dream.


----------



## Evad




----------



## onecoolpilot

Stinasmom said:


> My vote too, (unless someone who's been aboard knows better) it's for the teens -- lucky dogs!
> It seems they did a better job for the teens than the adults on the Dream.



That's definitely the outdoor portion of Vibe, but I can't tell where the view is from. I'm guessing they're standing on deck 12 or 13, can't really tell what that glass is though.


----------



## Dmtaylor3

It is part of Dream's "Vibe" and is a for the 14-17 year old kids.  The picture was taken from deck 13 looking down on deck 5.  Wish I were in that age group!


----------



## Dmtaylor3

Mickey on Dream Pirate Night.


----------



## Panther007

Is the Disney Dream missing anything?


----------



## Dmtaylor3

Disney Dream, deck 3, walkway between AP and RP restaurants.  It amazed me how many pictures of the ship one could get without any people!  You would think the ship would be too crowded for these types of shots.


----------



## Dmtaylor3

CC views from tower located off of bike path.


----------



## Dmtaylor3

Lights above bar in "Pink" on Dream.  I drink once every 5 to 10 years and greatly enjoyed this bar and my single glass of pink champagne, some sweet custard thing served with the champagne, and the wonderful ambiance where I could chat with my fellow cruisers.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Panther007 said:


> Is the Disney Dream missing anything?



A lifeboat and ME!


----------



## Homemom

Luckymomoftwo said:


> A lifeboat and ME!



No fair, I was going to say me!!!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## dahuffy

Stinasmom said:


> My vote too, (unless someone who's been aboard knows better) it's for the teens -- lucky dogs!
> It seems they did a better job for the teens than the adults on the Dream.


----------



## tracyz

Simian said:


> I've put together a short (3-minute) video from our recent Med cruise. It's basically a montage of video footage and photos. The video was mainly meant for family and friends, so please excuse the fact that there's a lot of me, my wife and son in there - but also a few scenic shots too, which may be of interest for Med cruisers past and future. Here's the link:
> Our Med cruise video
> 
> EDIT: p.s. since the video is NOT HD quality (480p), I recommend NOT hitting the Full Screen button on the video (unless you have a small screen!). Just leave the settings as given.



Loved your video, beautiful job!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## bitlerzx4

love this thread


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

Wow! That's an awesome picture.


----------



## Florida Dreamin'




----------



## WestCoastMama

I can't wait to have pictures to add to this thread!


----------



## dennismcneely

Passengers of the Magic waiting  to get a nice shot of the sunset at Mallory Square






The shot I got on that amazing evening!




Dennis


----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

Castaway Cay Gas Pump by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Dmtaylor3 said:


> Mickey on Dream Pirate Night.



Did it rain that night? I notice you are in the Atrium.



Panther007 said:


> Is the Disney Dream missing anything?



There is no Aqua Duck!


----------



## ssanders79

jenseib said:


> There is no Aqua Duck!



That's because the Aqua Duck is on the Port Side.  You can barely see the tube on the port side of the aft stack.


----------



## VKtravel

jenseib said:


> There is no Aqua Duck!



I see the Aqua Duck! Just barely, but I can see it!


----------



## jenseib

ssanders79 said:


> That's because the Aqua Duck is on the Port Side.  You can barely see the tube on the port side of the aft stack.



The  Aqua duck runs all the way around.. .I just don't see it.



VKtravel said:


> I see the Aqua Duck! Just barely, but I can see it!



I don't see it. but my eyes could be bad.


----------



## ssanders79

jenseib said:


> The  Aqua duck runs all the way around.. .I just don't see it.


  That is correct, but the bulk of it is on the port side.  If you look above the top rail you can see the starboard tubing.


----------



## CDX4

denise said:


> Is this a public area or private for one stateroom?



This is part of the Vibe (teen) area.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## tchrrx

No Lifeboat #9 in the photo above.

Generally, I don't keep the photos of things without family in them.  As a result, I didn't take many pictures of things around the Dream.  Now, I am really regretting it.  Is it possible (and would anyone mind) if I print some of the pictures from this thread?  I really want to show everyone how beautiful she was, but other than a photo of the chandelier, I really have nothing.


----------



## StartedByAMouse

Into Vancouver by StartedByAMouse, on Flickr


----------



## DMMarla07860

Deck 10


----------



## Evad




----------



## tngal

DVCconvert said:


> I presume neither - cast area



this is the splash zone area for vibe, the teen club


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Topsiders for breakfast






[/IMG]


----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## JLSE50

KSDisneyDad said:


> For those who booked a NY sailing:





maria-fan-22 said:


> Where is that? I wonder if that was supposed to be a hint??  Haha





dolphingirl47 said:


> This painting can be found on the Disney Wonder on deck 3 opposite the aft elevators.
> 
> Corinna



I wonder how long that painting has been there.
Jan


----------



## pjpoohbear

Love the theming on Castaway Cay...






PJ


----------



## Evad




----------



## pointandshoot




----------



## Disney Dreams

KSDisneyDad said:


> For those who booked a NY sailing:





maria-fan-22 said:


> Where is that? I wonder if that was supposed to be a hint??  Haha





dolphingirl47 said:


> This painting can be found on the Disney Wonder on deck 3 opposite the aft elevators.
> 
> Corinna





JLSE50 said:


> I wonder how long that painting has been there.
> Jan



Okay, I LOVE this so it got me wondering.  I tend to take a L O T of photos and got to thinking about our last night on our first cruise on the Wonder last November when I went wandering around photographing the beautiful ship at about 1am when no one was around.  So... as they do in sports, I went to "check the tape."  I found that I have almost this exact picture, taken November 17, 2010.

I also have one that is of the Wonder in Italy.  It's taken the same night.

- Dreams


----------



## pxlbarrel

On the June 8-18th Med cruise, on our way out of Naples, two U.S. Navy ships were present.  The U.S.S. Gettysberg and this, the U.S.S. George Bush.  As we sailed past the George Bush, the Magic sounded her distinctive horn twice.  It was truly a magical experience.  

Happy 4th of July to our friends in the States.


----------



## JLSE50

DisGal520 said:


> all the cool pics in this thread...........
> 
> 
> 
> and not one of a magic porthole from an inside stateroom????
> 
> 
> would love to see yours



I would love to see if anyone gets a picture of the Magic porthole too.  Whe we had one in May we discovered that there is no sound to alert you to a view, just like with a real porthole or standing on deck--you have to be looking in the right direction at the right time.

We did notice a swirl of Pixie Dust so if we were facing the porthole but not looking at it, the area did brighten.  The effects do not last long and cannot be "caused" (no button to push) so the camera would have to be at the ready at all times.

There was so much ship to explore and things to do that we spent little time in the room and when we were there we were not staring at the porthole, we were reading the Navigator or getting ready to go somewhere that I think we only saw 4 effects in our 4 night cruise.

If anyone gets a photo, I hope they post it!

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Disney Dreams said:


> Okay, I LOVE this so it got me wondering.  I tend to take a L O T of photos and got to thinking about our last night on our first cruise on the Wonder last November when I went wandering around photographing the beautiful ship at about 1am when no one was around.  So... as they do in sports, I went to "check the tape."  I found that I have almost this exact picture, taken November 17, 2010.
> 
> I also have one that is of the Wonder in Italy.  It's taken the same night.
> 
> - Dreams



. Good detectve work 

we took the MAGIC on an EastBound TransAtlantic in April 2010 and they had her on the Med. At least once before so a Nov 2010 picture is not too much of a stretch.
BUT
a NYC picture.....
When did they announce the NYC itineraries--anyone remember?
And
anyone got photos of the Deck 3 aft elevator lobby older than these
taken by Disney Dreams?

Jan 
Jan


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

JLSE50 said:


> I would love to see if anyone gets a picture of the Magic porthole too.  Whe we had one in May we discovered that there is no sound to alert you to a view, just like with a real porthole or standing on deck--you have to be looking in the right direction at the right time.
> 
> We did notice a swirl of Pixie Dust so if we were facing the porthole but not looking at it, the area did brighten.  The effects do not last long and cannot be "caused" (no button to push) so the camera would have to be at the ready at all times.
> 
> There was so much ship to explore and things to do that we spent little time in the room and when we were there we were not staring at the porthole, we were reading the Navigator or getting ready to go somewhere that I think we only saw 4 effects in our 4 night cruise.
> 
> If anyone gets a photo, I hope they post it!
> 
> Jan



I'm sorry have never cruised before, what is a magic porthole? And where is it?
We are cruising the Magic in Sept.  Can't wait.


----------



## dahuffy

disneydreamin-gang said:


> I'm sorry have never cruised before, what is a magic porthole? And where is it?
> We are cruising the Magic in Sept.  Can't wait.



The "Magic"  is actually a "Virtual" porthole in the Inside staterooms on the Dream.


----------



## ssanders79

disneydreamin-gang said:


> I'm sorry have never cruised before, what is a magic porthole? And where is it?
> We are cruising the Magic in Sept.  Can't wait.



From the Disney parks blog there is an entry with a video.
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...y-disney-dream-guest-an-ocean-view-its-magic/



> *Magical Porthole*
> For some added Disney magic, all Inside Staterooms feature a Magical Porthole, providing Guests with a real-time view of the outside of the ship that reflects the actual stateroom's location—port or starboard. High-definition cameras placed on the exterior of the ship feed live video to an LCD flat-screen monitor with a stylized nautical frame cleverly disguised as a porthole.
> 
> Be on the lookout for enchanting surprises; you never know who or what might pop by! It could be a beloved Disney character or a pirate ship. And when it's time for bed (or a nap), just turn off the Magical Porthole with a quick flip of the switch.


----------



## JLSE50

dta87 said:


> Here ya go  and yes I spent way too much time looking at the porthole.





Stefy said:


> Wow love the Port Hole pictures, very cool



DITTO !!

We did not see any of these, let alone this many and got no photos of any.  Thanks for sharing 

Jan


----------



## Keira1387

pxlbarrel said:


> On the June 8-18th Med cruise, on our way out of Naples, two U.S. Navy ships were present.  The U.S.S. Gettysberg and this, the U.S.S. George Bush.  As we sailed past the George Bush, the Magic sounded her distinctive horn twice.  It was truly a magical experience.
> 
> Happy 4th of July to our friends in the States.



 love this picture!


----------



## pointandshoot




----------



## woj68

pointandshoot said:


>





pointandshoot said:


>



Beautiful images Chuck.


----------



## networktek

the pictures look great as always


----------



## Evad




----------



## woj68

Evad said:


>



Nice perspective Dave.


----------



## pointandshoot




----------



## Disney Dreams

^^^  LOVE this! ^^^


----------



## Disney Dreams

pointandshoot said:


>



Hi,

I really like this picture, as well as others you have shared.  I was hoping you might offer some photographic pointers.  I have almost this same photo, but it is nowhere near as vibrant and the colors are slightly different.  Could you share how you took this and if you did any special effects / editing to it after?  Thank you. Trying to learn and improve my photography.

- Dreams


----------



## pointandshoot

Disney Dreams said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really like this picture, as well as others you have shared.  I was hoping you might offer some photographic pointers.  I have almost this same photo, but it is nowhere near as vibrant and the colors are slightly different.  Could you share how you took this and if you did any special effects / editing to it after?  Thank you. Trying to learn and improve my photography.
> 
> - Dreams



Thanks for the compliment. This was my family's first Disney cruise. I love to shoot in the parks. Now I am hooked on cruising with the new opportunities and Disney subjects to explore. 

The technique is called HDR or High Dynamic Range. Essentially, your eyes see a wider rangle of light than a camera can capture. Ever shoot a landscape picture and the sky is all white in the picture when your eyes could see clouds? Or the dark area of the picture is black or has little details when you could see the details in the shadows. 

What you do is set-up your camera on a tripod.  You then shoot a series of photos keeping the aperture the same and changing the shutter. The goal is to get a set of pictures making darker and lighter versions of the same image.  Then you combined the darker and lighter versions with one shot exposed as you thought was best overall.  You use a tool like Photoshop or Photmatix. 

When you combined the images, you get a picture that has the details in the dark areas combined with the details from the brightest area.  It also tends to really saturate the colors of the picture. Much debate is on if these images look too "processed" and not real. I try to make mine more colorful representations of the subject but everyone has different tastes.

Not knowing your experience level and avoiding doing a complete tutorial, you can google HDR to see some examples of how this is done. Also, feel free to pm me. I am glad to walk you through this and help the Disney family.

Below is a sample of the images I used to make the final picture. I shot 5 images in total and used Photomatix with some small adjustments in Photoshop.

Chuck


Normal Exposure






My Brightest Exposure






My Darkest Exposure


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## pointandshoot




----------



## maria-fan-22

pointandshoot said:


>



That is Beautiful!


----------



## pointandshoot




----------



## bevtoy

pointandshoot said:


>


----------



## pointandshoot




----------



## Evad

Great shots Chuck!!! Well done.


----------



## pointandshoot

Evad said:


> Great shots Chuck!!! Well done.



Thanks Dave. I admire the photos you have posted over the years. You are top notch.

Chuck


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## SA53

I am just curious what time you are all taking the great pictures with no bodies in them?  I am a night owl so I hope I don't have to get up at 5:00 am to get all these great shots!

In awe of you masters,

K in SA


----------



## bevtoy

snorkeling at Grand Cayman sailingDisney Magic


----------



## Evad

pointandshoot said:


> Thanks Dave. I admire the photos you have posted over the years. You are top notch.
> 
> Chuck



Wow thank you so much Chuck!!


One for today.....


----------



## Evad

SA53 said:


> I am just curious what time you are all taking the great pictures with no bodies in them?  I am a night owl so I hope I don't have to get up at 5:00 am to get all these great shots!
> 
> In awe of you masters,
> 
> K in SA



My shot above was taken at 10:30 at night.


----------



## ssanders79

SA53 said:


> I am just curious what time you are all taking the great pictures with no bodies in them?  I am a night owl so I hope I don't have to get up at 5:00 am to get all these great shots!
> 
> In awe of you masters,
> 
> K in SA



Like Evad says the night is great.  However, I tend to get up early when on a cruise because I'm not used to the bed the first few nights. 

The bonus about getting up at 5 AM or earlier aside from an empty ship is that you are in can continue to shoot the exterior around sunrise.


----------



## Kim&Chris

Evad said:


> Wow thank you so much Chuck!!
> 
> 
> One for today.....



What a beautiful picture!!  They really should have put the same type of pool on the Dream!!


----------



## ssanders79

Palo Quattro Fromaggio by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

Castaway Cay | Disney Magic | Aft by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## MichelleVW

Kim&Chris said:


> What a beautiful picture!!  They really should have put the same type of pool on the Dream!!



I agree!!!  I loved the adult pool on the Wonder and am excited about being on the Magic next year.


----------



## pointandshoot




----------



## Kim&Chris

MichelleVW said:


> I agree!!!  I loved the adult pool on the Wonder and am excited about being on the Magic next year.





Me, too!!  It'll be wonderful to be back on the "Classic" Disney ship


----------



## Rob_Misses_Fla

Signals Bar on the Wonder taken 05/2009. Still enjoy this one!


----------



## Evad

Thanks guys!!

The guy in the bottom left wearing the blue and white printed shirt must have just bought it for the cruise, it still had the the tag attached....


----------



## ibouncetoo

Evad said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> The guy in the bottom left wearing the blue and white printed shirt must have just bought it for the cruise, it still had the the tag attached....


 
Could be an ID tag on his camera strap. 

.


----------



## Stephieann

Seems so odd to see pictures of Castaway Cay and not see the Flying Dutchman so i had to post an old picture of her from 2006


----------



## SrisonS

pointandshoot said:


>



Amazing shot!!!!!


----------



## shadowryter

I can't wait until I can get some shots of the Dream.


----------



## ssanders79

Sand Town at Castaway Cay by ssanders79, on Flickr

I had a great time building a sand castle, more like a town, with my daughter while at Castaway Cay.  I would spend hours as a child building sand castles at the beach.

I ended up turning this into log flume type ride with the yellow boat.  It started at the top, snaked throught the town and under the bridge.  The bridge help up really well.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

I love the sand castle.  It means more then we can know to children when we play with them



ssanders79 said:


> Sand Town at Castaway Cay by ssanders79, on Flickr
> 
> I had a great time building a sand castle, more like a town, with my daughter while at Castaway Cay.  I would spend hours as a child building sand castles at the beach.
> 
> I ended up turning this into log flume type ride with the yellow boat.  It started at the top, snaked throught the town and under the bridge.  The bridge help up really well.


----------



## CherylSue

shadowryter said:


> I can't wait until I can get some shots of the Dream.



Ahhhhhh.....that picture makes it look as if it was warm and tropical that day.  I know better though!  LOL!  I think Mickey in a fur coat would have fit that picture nicely! 

Seriously though, great shot!  Makes me miss the cruise even more!


----------



## shadowryter

CherylSue said:


> Ahhhhhh.....that picture makes it look as if it was warm and tropical that day. I know better though! LOL! I think Mickey in a fur coat would have fit that picture nicely!
> 
> Seriously though, great shot! Makes me miss the cruise even more!


Thanks...I know what you mean....I am so praying that October will be different.


----------



## Disney Dreams

I have been learning from some fellow DIS photo sharing members some good photo-retouching/manipulation and have gone a wee-bit (cough) crazy with what I am learning to do... but having a lot of fun with it as well.  

I thought I would share a untouched photo of the Disney Wonder in Skagway from our May 17-24, 2011 cruise.  

I have also come across the exact photo in my grandparents' collection from their Disney Wonder cruise in 1946.  - cough -   











Thanks for letting me share...
Dreams


----------



## Evad

ibouncetoo said:


> Could be an ID tag on his camera strap.
> 
> .



Nope it was tag, though I didn't snap a pic I did zoom right in to check it out with lens I was using.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## pjpoohbear

PrincessShmoo said:


> [/IMG]



How did you get that photo,  I thought we were told no photos facing the audience,  

Pj


----------



## BethC1952

Disney Dreams said:


> I have been learning from some fellow DIS photo sharing members some good photo-retouching/manipulation and have gone a wee-bit (cough) crazy with what I am learning to do... but having a lot of fun with it as well.
> 
> I thought I would share a untouched photo of the Disney Wonder in Skagway from our May 17-24, 2011 cruise.
> 
> I have also come across the exact photo in my grandparents' collection from their Disney Wonder cruise in 1946.  - cough -
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> Dreams



Well done!

Beth


----------



## PrincessShmoo

pjpoohbear said:


> How did you get that photo,  I thought we were told no photos facing the audience,
> 
> Pj



This was on the WBPC 2008.  I (as well as many others) was taking pictures all over the place, and no one told me I couldn't.


----------



## alayne

How is everyone getting pictures of the shows? We are going on our first cruise and I love taking pictures. 

Can you take pictures during the show?


----------



## alayne

pointandshoot said:


>



Where and when was this picture taken?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

alayne said:


> How is everyone getting pictures of the shows? We are going on our first cruise and I love taking pictures.
> 
> Can you take pictures during the show?



You take pictures during most of the shows (they will let you know which ones you can't).  NO flash photography.


----------



## 4 mickey

pointandshoot said:


>


beautiful picture love  that disney ship thank you !


----------



## ssanders79

Parrot Cay - Dessert - Mickey Bar! by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Wonder & Flying Dutchman by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## mushu756




----------



## Princess Bette

One from our recent double dip Dream cruise.  This was taken with my new Nikon d3100 - still learning!


----------



## JanDave

ssanders79 said:


> Parrot Cay - Dessert - Mickey Bar! by ssanders79, on Flickr



My DH's dessert each evening after dinner!  Thanks for posting a great pic.

Jan


----------



## speicher46

Disney Magic by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## girl_barrie

ssanders79 said:


> Parrot Cay - Dessert - Mickey Bar! by ssanders79, on Flickr



GREAT shot!
My son wouldn't eat his if the face was put on it! He would cry and say that it was "too cute to eat"!


----------



## girl_barrie

GREAT photos everyone!!
Sigh.... can't wait to be back!


----------



## bevtoy

girl_barrie said:


> GREAT shot!
> My son wouldn't eat his if the face was put on it! He would cry and say that it was "too cute to eat"!




thats funny!


----------



## jcarwash




----------



## ssanders79

This is not a picture I would typically post or even print for that matter.  It is the fiber optic light sources used to illuminate the "Disney Magic" on the port and starboard sides of the ship.  This was a recent add-on to the Magic & Wonder soon after it was featured on the Dream.  I love to see how things work and this is one of those things DCL cannot really hide unless they put up a steel sheet to cover them up.




Illuminated Magic - Light Sources by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr

*Exterior*



Illuminated Magic by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## maria-fan-22

ssanders79 said:


> This is not a picture I would typically post or even print for that matter.  It is the fiber optic light sources used to illuminate the "Disney Magic" on the port and starboard sides of the ship.  This was a recent add-on to the Magic & Wonder soon after it was featured on the Dream.  I love to see how things work and this is one of those things DCL cannot really hide unless they put up a steel sheet to cover them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminated Magic - Light Sources by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr
> 
> *Exterior*
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminated Magic by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



That's a very cool pic! I to love to see how things work...


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Dream docked at Castaway Cay


----------



## nordkin

Mendenhall Glacier in Juneau from our June 28 - July 5 Wonder cruise


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder In San Francisco


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Cable Beach in Nassau...


----------



## eblong

On the Dream


----------



## Kborn




----------



## Kborn




----------



## cruisecrasher

Kborn said:


>



Love his face!


----------



## girl_barrie

Kborn said:


>



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## girl_barrie

Port day - NOBODY else in the pool area!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## Evad




----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Having the ship to ourselves...PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## tstobb

Having the ship to ourselves...PRICELESS!!!!!

Fantastic shot!


----------



## uncw89

iluvwdw4ever said:


> having the ship to ourselves...priceless!!!!!



awesome!!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

uncw89 said:


> awesome!!!!





tstobb said:


> Having the ship to ourselves...PRICELESS!!!!!
> 
> Fantastic shot!



Thanks!! It was AWESOME!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## JessicasMom

iluvwdw4ever said:


>


Great picture.  Where was it taken?


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

JessicasMom said:


> Great picture.  Where was it taken?



Thanks..it was taken as we were leaving Nassau.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## ibouncetoo




----------



## Tink rules

The little bugger has the best view!


----------



## smeecanada

ibouncetoo said:


>



Awesome picture Jackie.  Priceless that the monkey is looking at the Magic.  Probably wishing he was on board.


----------



## kthomas618

That is soooo cool!!!  Love it!!  





Disney Dreams said:


> I have been learning from some fellow DIS photo sharing members some good photo-retouching/manipulation and have gone a wee-bit (cough) crazy with what I am learning to do... but having a lot of fun with it as well.
> 
> I thought I would share a untouched photo of the Disney Wonder in Skagway from our May 17-24, 2011 cruise.
> 
> I have also come across the exact photo in my grandparents' collection from their Disney Wonder cruise in 1946.  - cough -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> Dreams


----------



## ibouncetoo

smeecanada said:


> Awesome picture Jackie. Priceless that the monkey is looking at the Magic. Probably wishing he was on board.


 
When I saw the macaques playing along that rail something told me to just be patient!  The caption I put on the photo was "There are mice and ducks and dogs and chipmunks and even an ape named Turk on that ship...why isn't there room for ME?"

.


----------



## Tink rules

Actually I think he's thinking... "all these people and not one brought me a Mickey Bar?"


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic- August 2006
Paul and Pikey sing at Pub Night


----------



## jcarwash




----------



## kgray18

from the July 19th sailing


----------



## denise

here's one from July 5-12 in Alaska




Wonder docked in Skagway by dionysia mou, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## cruisecrasher

Fall 2010
A lap full of paperwork as we were on the bus from MCO to Port Canaveral.


----------



## Stinasmom

I know the Cove Cafe on the Disney Wonder was expanded to become two floors having taken in the Outlook bar.

Why have none of the popular sites (WDW info, passport-er, etc) updated their photos of this area?

Does anyone have some pictures to share? 
Isn't there a spiral staircase, floor to ceiling windows, and the like?

We are sailing next summer to Alaska and expect to spend lots of time there.

TIA!


----------



## pjpoohbear

click to see full size.

Pj


----------



## Stinasmom

Thank you so much Pj for the Outlook cafe pix!
I knew the remodel was really cool! 

The mountains and terrain of Alaska will be beautiful out these windows!


Marcy


----------



## cruisecrasher

It's a little out of the way, but I liked the deck four jogging track.


----------



## Evad




----------



## DisneyDoc5

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Thanks..it was taken as we were leaving Nassau.



Hi iluvwdw4ever - I have 2 boys and a girl that look just like the same ages as yours!  I love their outfits~  I was wondering if you could PM me or post where you ordered them (or did you make them)?  We are going in a year and it's time to start planning the fun outfits!  I'm hoping you ordered them somewhere on etsy or something!  We are getting SO excited!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

DisneyDoc5 said:


> Hi iluvwdw4ever - I have 2 boys and a girl that look just like the same ages as yours!  I love their outfits~  I was wondering if you could PM me or post where you ordered them (or did you make them)?  We are going in a year and it's time to start planning the fun outfits!  I'm hoping you ordered them somewhere on etsy or something!  We are getting SO excited!  Thanks a bunch!



Sent you a PM!!


----------



## MichelleVW

Just got off the Dream on Friday......ready to go back to Serenity Bay....





IMG_5925 by michellevw04, on Flickr


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Cable Beach in Nassau...


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Dream 
February 2011


----------



## cruisecrasher

Sorceror Mickey in Animator's Palate.




Onboard the Wonder


----------



## Fltwin

Evad said:


> *Let's remember her like this!!!
> *



ok,, where have I been? Why is the ship gone? Is it not there anymore? I was just telling my son he gets to see it when we cruise in Oct??


----------



## karentan

it got dismantled a few months back, i think it had something to do with the fact that it was a movie prop, and wasnt really designed to sit in salt water all the time. it was pretty much disintegrating.....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Fltwin

karentan said:


> it got dismantled a few months back, i think it had something to do with the fact that it was a movie prop, and wasnt really designed to sit in salt water all the time. it was pretty much disintegrating.....



Warning: STUPID QUESTION ALERT:

Was this ship actually used in Pirate of the Carribean?


----------



## jcarwash

Fltwin said:


> Warning: STUPID QUESTION ALERT:
> 
> Was this ship actually used in Pirate of the Carribean?



Yes, it was the (or a) Flying Dutchman set from the films.


----------



## Evad




----------



## eblong

The Wonder passing under the Bridge of the Americas after going though the Panama Canal this past January


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## maria-fan-22

iluvwdw4ever said:


>



Wow! That looks like one of the computerized models! Very good!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

maria-fan-22 said:


> Wow! That looks like one of the computerized models! Very good!



Thanks!!!


----------



## KevieKev05

Approaching Funchal, Madeira
Disney Magic
May 22nd, 2011


----------



## DisneyDreamerK

Disney Cruise Fireworks by Kristina-Louise, on Flickr


----------



## jcarwash

Eastern Caribbean cruise, Day 2 at sea:


----------



## Evad




----------



## buoyantbeans

My Feet on Castaway


----------



## buoyantbeans

Anamator's Pallet on Disney Dream


----------



## buoyantbeans

The end is near.


----------



## buoyantbeans

The Dream.


----------



## maria-fan-22

The Disney Dream at Castaway Cay!






[/url]
Untitled by DCLDUDE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

buoyantbeans said:


> My Feet on Castaway



I have one of these...


----------



## KevieKev05

"Once Upon A Song"
Disney Magic
May 18th, 2011


----------



## JustTJ

Does anyone have a great shot of the AFT of the Dream, with the ships name and Sorcerer Mickey that I could use?  I'm looking for one to use in my FE project.


----------



## eblong

Here's one. A bit too reflective for me, but maybe it will help.


----------



## Tink rules

JustTJ said:


> Does anyone have a great shot of the AFT of the Dream, with the ships name and Sorcerer Mickey that I could use?  I'm looking for one to use in my FE project.



Here's the pin for it.. would that work?







& there's a pic here on allears.net...

http://land.allears.net/blogs/photoblog/2011/01/disney_dream_christening_cruis_1.html


----------



## JustTJ

Thanks eblong and tinkrules.   I want to make a marble magnet.  I'll see what I can accomplish with those


----------



## Tink rules

good luck!


----------



## MichelleVW

My Martini in the Skyline bar.


----------



## Zandy595

JustTJ said:


> Does anyone have a great shot of the AFT of the Dream, with the ships name and Sorcerer Mickey that I could use?  I'm looking for one to use in my FE project.


I just saw a nice one the other day.  I'll have to search for it.  If I find it again I'll post it here.


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

This thread makes my heart so happy.


----------



## jetskigrl

JustTJ said:


> Does anyone have a great shot of the AFT of the Dream, with the ships name and Sorcerer Mickey that I could use?  I'm looking for one to use in my FE project.



I have this one that might work if you crop it.  But I think I may have an even better one on my computer at home.  I'll look tonight for you.


----------



## JustTJ

You guys (and gals) are GREAT!!  It's a Close up of the sorcerer Mickey and the name of the ship that I envision in these marbles (for FE gifts)  For those who will look once they are home, I TRULY appreciate this!


----------



## DisGal520

MichelleVW said:


> My Martini in the Skyline bar.






oh please tell me that is a *Glowtini*!!!!! 
and we can get it on the cruise!


----------



## Wherem I Now

Just throwing mine in here if it helps.


----------



## jetskigrl

JustTJ said:


> You guys (and gals) are GREAT!!  It's a Close up of the sorcerer Mickey and the name of the ship that I envision in these marbles (for FE gifts)  For those who will look once they are home, I TRULY appreciate this!



OK...I found some more close up ones on my computer here at home.  Will either of these work?


----------



## DaniB

buoyantbeans said:


> The Dream.



Is this from inside the oceanview rooms with the large portholes?


----------



## noahdove

I have a similar picture, with my granddaugther sitting here and looking out If I could figure out how to get my pictures on here I would post a few cute ones


----------



## Pinky166

JustTJ said:


> You guys (and gals) are GREAT!!  It's a Close up of the sorcerer Mickey and the name of the ship that I envision in these marbles (for FE gifts)  For those who will look once they are home, I TRULY appreciate this!



Not sure if these will help for your FE project....


----------



## momof2minnies

DaniB said:


> Is this from inside the oceanview rooms with the large portholes?



No.


----------



## Zandy595

DaniB said:


> Is this from inside the oceanview rooms with the large portholes?


Some Oceanview portholes are big, but not that big.


----------



## JustTJ

Thank you to everyone who posted AFT pics of the Dream.  I can definately use a few that were posted.  You are all AWESOME!!


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

momof2minnies said:


> No.



Where about's was the photo taken? Which Deck?

Look's similar to Beat Street or Route 66, but obviously on the Dream.
I'm sure some other cruisers would like to know for a similarly nice photo opportunity! 

Ex Techie


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Pinky166 said:


> Not sure if these will help for your FE project....



I actually love the fact you can see the CM balanced on a board painting the Aft decoration! It give's Sorcerer Mickey's size some perspective!

Ex Techie


----------



## Evad




----------



## noahdove

I would really like to post this picture smaller and I am having a brain delay of thinking, will someone PLEASE help me??? Thank you


----------



## Zandy595

noahdove ~ I say the bigger the better.   I like when people post them full screen size.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## onecoolpilot

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Where about's was the photo taken? Which Deck?
> 
> Look's similar to Beat Street or Route 66, but obviously on the Dream.
> I'm sure some other cruisers would like to know for a similarly nice photo opportunity!
> 
> Ex Techie



Looks like it may be the port side hallway, Deck 3,  between Animator's and Royal Palace.


----------



## noahdove

I am going to make an attempt to post a couple of Dream pictures

















Our server Kristina


----------



## jenseib

Zandy595 said:


> noahdove ~ I say the bigger the better.   I like when people post them full screen size.



I don't, but only because they don't fit on my computer screen. I am too cheap to buy a new and improved one.


----------



## noahdove

I do want the pictures smaller and for the life of me, I can't remember how to make them smaller...anyone can help me?


----------



## jenseib

noahdove said:


> I do want the pictures smaller and for the life of me, I can't remember how to make them smaller...anyone can help me?



I resize everything in photoshop before I load them, but you can also resize on photobucket. the best web size for most site is the one that has the biggest side as 640.


----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## denise

PrincessYessenia said:


>



first time seeing this shot of the Dream....wow...can't wait to see the ship!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

From our recent Alaskan cruise.


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> From our recent Alaskan cruise.



Very nice picture.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

denise said:


> first time seeing this shot of the Dream....wow...can't wait to see the ship!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Cloudy Dawn outside Nassau


----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## Evad




----------



## jcarwash




----------



## rhonimouse

Evad said:


>



I LOVE this view! We are leaving in less than 90 days for our 1st cruise on the Dream and this is the floor we are staying on~ Can't wait to see this view in person!


----------



## ssanders79

It's been a while since I posted here.  Seems like every time I get "land sick"  (wanting to be on a cruise) I start going through my pictures.  I am starting to run out of worthwhile shots.  Oct 1st cannot come soon enough.




Walt Disney Theatre Lobby by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## cruisecrasher

Wonder Smokestack on a gray morning in October


----------



## cruisecrasher

ssanders79 said:


> It's been a while since I posted here.  Seems like every time I get "land sick"  (wanting to be on a cruise) I start going through my pictures.  I am starting to run out of worthwhile shots.  Oct 1st cannot come soon enough.



"Landsick"?
I love it!


----------



## RLccweems

MichelleVW said:


> My Martini in the Skyline bar.



OMG!!  What's in this? I may have to try one.


----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

cruisecrasher said:


> "Landsick"?
> I love it!


 it's true. 


Evad said:


>


 Very nice Dave!


----------



## Princess Bette

Ok...so I got a new camera just before my Dream cruise last month...did not have time to properly learn to use it, but did manage to get about 1200 shots in the auto mode!  Here is just one of many...


----------



## Kanga1

Zandy595 said:


> Some Oceanview portholes are big, but not that big.



I don't know...the Cat. 8D rooms have some massive portholes.  Here's our stateroom 6670.  We loved this room.


----------



## MichelleVW

RLccweems said:


> OMG!!  What's in this? I may have to try one.



ugh...I can't remember, but I wasn't crazy about it.  I think the only martinis I like are the chocolate ones.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Kanga1 said:


> I don't know...the Cat. 8D rooms have some massive portholes. Here's our stateroom 6670. We loved this room.


 
Thanks for that photo...I have this cabin's counterpart portside.  Just 88 more days!

.


----------



## 1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys

Kanga1 said:


> I don't know...the Cat. 8D rooms have some massive portholes.  Here's our stateroom 6670.  We loved this room.



WOW that is one beautiful stateroom and OMG what a huge porthole must have had some georgeous views from there!


----------



## Evad

Thanks Scott!!


Serenity Bay!!!! Wish I was there right now!!


----------



## DaniB

Kanga1 said:


> I don't know...the Cat. 8D rooms have some massive portholes.  Here's our stateroom 6670.  We loved this room.



Thanks for the photo!  I wondered how large the portholes are.

Which ship is this from?


----------



## jcarwash

DaniB said:


> Thanks for the photo!  I wondered how large the portholes are.
> 
> Which ship is this from?



That's the Dream.


----------



## jcarwash




----------



## ssanders79

Animator's Palate - Dessert - Strawberry Sable by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## pxlbarrel




----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Wow, pxlbarrel!  What a great picture!


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

pxlbarrel,

That is stunning, absolutely stunning! 
Pure talent!

Ex Techie


----------



## pxlbarrel

Thanks guys.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Do you sell your print's anywhere?

I might just be interested 

Ex Techie


----------



## DVCTigger

Thanks to my cruise meet!  Castaway Cay on a Beautiful day!


----------



## pxlbarrel

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Do you sell your print's anywhere?
> 
> I might just be interested
> 
> Ex Techie



Wow, that's about the nicest thing anybody's ever said to me. 

Alas, I'm but a mere amateur and I'm still learning but you've done wonders for my ego tonight.  My thanks.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Does anyone have a good clear large image of the stateroom door numbers on either Magic or Wonder?  5020 would be ideal but I'll take whatever I can get...


----------



## SuperRob

This thread is not helping my ability to be useful at work. 

DVCTigger, your Castaway Cay shot is now the background on my iPhone. Just reduced it down to 960 pixels in height, and cropped it down to 640 pix wide. Perfect.


----------



## pxlbarrel

cruisecrasher said:


> Does anyone have a good clear large image of the stateroom door numbers on either Magic or Wonder?  5020 would be ideal but I'll take whatever I can get...



I have one but it's on an angle and it's not 5020. LOL  Still want it?


----------



## DVCTigger

SuperRob said:


> This thread is not helping my ability to be useful at work.
> 
> DVCTigger, your Castaway Cay shot is now the background on my iPhone. Just reduced it down to 960 pixels in height, and cropped it down to 640 pix wide. Perfect.



Glad you like it and were able to get it on your phone.  I was really happy with how that one turned out!


----------



## Evad




----------



## cruisecrasher

pxlbarrel said:


> I have one but it's on an angle and it's not 5020. LOL  Still want it?



Sure!


----------



## kohsamuichris

Evad said:


>



I'm sure many of you know who this is. But I did not, so did a little search:
Allen R. "Al" Weiss (1954)[1] is President of Worldwide Operations for Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, the division of The Walt Disney Company that operates eleven theme parks and multiple resort hotels at seven sites around the world including Paris, France; Shanghai, China; Hong Kong, China; Tokyo, Japan; Hawaii; Anaheim, CA & Orlando, FL.

Before he was appointed to his current role in November 2005, Weiss served as President of the Walt Disney World Resort in Lake Buena Vista, Florida since 1994. He was named executive vice president of the Florida resort in 1996. Meg Crofton succeeded Weiss as President of Walt Disney World Resort in 2006.

Weiss began his Disney career as an 18-year-old Walt Disney World cast member in 1972. His first job was a "z-runner", a financial analyst who zeroed out cash registers at the end of shifts. He received a bachelor's degree from the University of Central Florida and an MBA from Rollins College.

Weiss served as the 2004-2005 chairman of the Metro Orlando Economic Development Commission, and is a trustee with the University of Central Florida and Stetson University.


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Magic
Funchal, Madeira
Taken on May 22nd, 2011


----------



## WestCoastMama

How interesting, thanks kohsamuichris! I love learning the history of stuff like that.


----------



## JLSE50

cruisecrasher said:


> Does anyone have a good clear large image of the stateroom door numbers on either Magic or Wonder?  5020 would be ideal but I'll take whatever I can get...



I am on the WONDER now so will snag you a photo.  Send me a PM to remind me to post it for you.

Jan


----------



## pxlbarrel

cruisecrasher said:


> Sure!



If you need something with a higher resolution, PM me.


----------



## Tink rules

JLSE50 said:


> I am on the WONDER now so will snag you a photo.  Send me a PM to remind me to post it for you.
> 
> Jan



Miss you Jan!!!!


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Magic
Palo
Taken on May 18th, 2011


----------



## ssanders79

Goofy Knots by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## SuperRob

Evad said:


>



Dave,

Do you have a 1280x1024 version of this one? I'd like to crop it down to 1024x1024 and make it my iPad wallpaper. It's a great photo.


----------



## buoyantbeans

Taken in the hallway outside of the Buena Vista Theatre.


----------



## buoyantbeans

DaniB said:


> Is this from inside the oceanview rooms with the large portholes?



Nope, just outside the Buena Vista Theatre in the hallway.


----------



## WeLoveDisneyAlways

figmentfan84 said:


> Sweet Dreams by figmentfan84, on Flickr



Does everyone get a chocolate like that!!!


----------



## Tink rules

(might be concierge....)


----------



## breced

very nice!


----------



## Wadekind

WeLoveDisneyAlways said:


> Does everyone get a chocolate like that!!!



Maiden Voyage?


----------



## tyedye




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder April/May 2011


----------



## cyclenut

I haven't seen all the threads so maybe someone already posted a picture like this.  When I saw the ship with that backdrop I just had to take this picture.

This was taken with Kodak Easyshare Z612 point and shoot.


----------



## rescuetink

cyclenut said:


> I haven't seen all the threads so maybe someone already posted a picture like this.  When I saw the ship with that backdrop I just had to take this picture.
> 
> This was taken with Kodak Easyshare Z612 point and shoot.



My parents were on that cruise with you!!  I'll have to send them that pic!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## tyedye




----------



## rentayenta

These pictures are so cool. Maybe one day I'll have some to share.


----------



## Evad




----------



## denise

rescuetink said:


> My parents were on that cruise with you!!  I'll have to send them that pic!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!


here's almost the same pic that I took in July!



Wonder docked in Skagway by dionysia mou, on Flickr


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic 
April 2005


----------



## Evad




----------



## Goofygoof

here is pic of the Magic docked at Barcelona port , taken from the cable car ( telefric) was a bit of suprise seeing it that early on the night before our cruise



DSC00010 by Goofygoof2011, on Flickr


----------



## JLSE50

JustTJ said:


> You guys (and gals) are GREAT!!  It's a Close up of the sorcerer Mickey and the name of the ship that I envision in these marbles (for FE gifts)  For those who will look once they are home, I TRULY appreciate this!



  Where and how would someone obtain marbles like this?  They sound super!


----------



## JLSE50

Goofygoof said:


> here is pic of the Magic docked at Barcelona port , taken from the cable car ( telefric) was a bit of suprise seeing it that early on the night before our cruise
> 
> 
> 
> DSC00010 by Goofygoof2011, on Flickr



When did you cruise?

Last year we took the EastBound TransAtlantic on the MAGIC.  Barcelona was a port of call so we were there a full day, slept on the ship and departed the next morning for USA.  Anyone in Barcelona the day before their embarkation would have seen the ship at the pier.  

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

cyclenut said:


> I haven't seen all the threads so maybe someone already posted a picture like this.  When I saw the ship with that backdrop I just had to take this picture.
> 
> This was taken with Kodak Easyshare Z612 point and shoot.



SKAGWAY !!  I was there that day but my pictures are still in the camera.  Thanks for sharing!  Our big ship looked so small by those mountains.

Wasn't it a great cruise?

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

jenseib said:


>



NICE shot !!

and
Well cast Ursala !!  (?sp)

She is not a favorite character of mine, I go for the Good Guys, but have been surprised to see her played by skinny girls which makes the face shape wrong.  We have many talented plus-sized actors, why use fat-suits on skinny people?  (Can you tell this is a pet-pieve of mine?  I comment on it on every cruise eval when it is done poorly or when it is done well.)

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

7evans said:


> OK, I have LOVED looking through this thread!!!!
> I LOVE taking photos (I am a self taught photographer), and will bringing my DSLR on our FIRST ever Disney Cruise in October!  We have 5 kids, and are so excited to finally be able to take this trip!
> Since it is our first trip (and I don't know when we will be able to do it again), I want it to be perfect!
> I want to put together journals for the kids to bring, and write in each day.  BUT I obviously, I don't have any pictures yet ... I know that I will have tons AFTER the cruise for our scrapbook, but I was wondering if any of you talented people are willing to share some of your favorite photos for me to use in our journals?!!!   They will be used for personal use only, and I am more than happy to credit you for your work!!!
> (We will be sailing on the Wonder to the MR, so those are the main photos I am looking for ... and characters)
> You can PM me if you are willing to help me out, and let me know where I can download the pics.
> Thanks in advance!!!
> Mindy



OR
You could give them old school spiral notebooks to write their notes and observations while on the trip. Then when you get home they can use their best handwriting to copy over and perhaps even add to what they wrote and illustrate it with pictures they took themselves and/or you took.

Some peoole give their kids disposable cameras for vacation and everyone is surprised and intregued by the view from their level and what they thought worthy of photographing.  They could build their own journals around their own photos.

No matter what--Enjoy your trip!!

(I think the photo a couple posts after this post by you -- click the little blue angle box up near the tip of your quote to go back to that page -- is Puerta Vallarta Mexico. That long canopy looks like what was used when we were there in 2008 on the MAGIC after traversing the Panama Canal.)

Jan


----------



## tyedye




----------



## Evad




----------



## Goofygoof

The Magic in Barcelona  

Jane that was on 12/8 we sailed on 13/8 for 7 days med cruise  was fab missing it already


----------



## Goofygoof

Jane that was on 12/8 we sailed on 13/8 for 7 days med cruise  was fab missing it already


----------



## dta87

The interesting things you see on the Dream after midnight


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

The Magic Men in Yellow Coveralls! 

Ex Techie


----------



## ssanders79

dta87 said:


> The interesting things you see on the Dream after midnight



The upper left inclusion of "fill'er up" is great.


----------



## pjpoohbear

The Yellow overall guys are Awesome!!!!!!

Pj


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

ssanders79 said:


> The upper left inclusion of "fill'er up" is great.





Good spot! 

Ex Techie


----------



## karentan

if that hose on the floor wasnt there, that'd have been a totally different photo!


----------



## MichelleVW




----------



## tink too

dta87 said:


> The interesting things you see on the Dream after midnight







ssanders79 said:


> The upper left inclusion of "fill'er up" is great.



Well spotted! 



pjpoohbear said:


> The Yellow overall guys are Awesome!!!!!!



I totally agree!


----------



## tyedye




----------



## jenseib

kohsamuichris said:


> I'm sure many of you know who this is. But I did not, so did a little search:
> Allen R. "Al" Weiss (1954)[1] is President of Worldwide Operations for Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, the division of The Walt Disney Company that operates eleven theme parks and multiple resort hotels at seven sites around the world including Paris, France; Shanghai, China; Hong Kong, China; Tokyo, Japan; Hawaii; Anaheim, CA & Orlando, FL.
> 
> Before he was appointed to his current role in November 2005, Weiss served as President of the Walt Disney World Resort in Lake Buena Vista, Florida since 1994. He was named executive vice president of the Florida resort in 1996. Meg Crofton succeeded Weiss as President of Walt Disney World Resort in 2006.
> 
> Weiss began his Disney career as an 18-year-old Walt Disney World cast member in 1972. His first job was a "z-runner", a financial analyst who zeroed out cash registers at the end of shifts. He received a bachelor's degree from the University of Central Florida and an MBA from Rollins College.
> 
> Weiss served as the 2004-2005 chairman of the Metro Orlando Economic Development Commission, and is a trustee with the University of Central Florida and Stetson University.



I believe he just retired as well



WeLoveDisneyAlways said:


> Does everyone get a chocolate like that!!!




I'm pretty sure those were given out on the maiden voyages



JLSE50 said:


> NICE shot !!
> 
> and
> Well cast Ursala !!  (?sp)
> 
> She is not a favorite character of mine, I go for the Good Guys, but have been surprised to see her played by skinny girls which makes the face shape wrong.  We have many talented plus-sized actors, why use fat-suits on skinny people?  (Can you tell this is a pet-pieve of mine?  I comment on it on every cruise eval when it is done poorly or when it is done well.)
> 
> Jan




Thanks. 



dta87 said:


> The interesting things you see on the Dream after midnight



That is too funny


----------



## Evad




----------



## Troop o' Goofs

This Photo has been altered for your amusement.


----------



## breced

This is my first picture post.
Taken on the Disney Wonder on 2 Aug 2011 





[/IMG]


----------



## templed

Kanga1 said:


> I don't know...the Cat. 8D rooms have some massive portholes.  Here's our stateroom 6670.  We loved this room.



I can't get over the size of these rooms!   we have 5166, 5168 and 5170 booked for our cruise next August.   

Being that I've not sailed on DCL yet... I'm floored by the amount of room!


----------



## tyedye

From the sail away party.


----------



## Evad




----------



## tvguy

templed said:


> I can't get over the size of these rooms!   we have 5166, 5168 and 5170 booked for our cruise next August.
> 
> Being that I've not sailed on DCL yet... I'm floored by the amount of room!



You think they are big, or you think they are small?   
Few people realize that even a large cruise ship stateroom is only about as big as your living room at home.


----------



## Coach

View from Serenity Bay at Castaway Cay
August 16-21 Double Dip Cruise


----------



## Evad

Wow!!! That's looks pretty bad Coach!!


This was our view at Serenity Bay Oct 2010...


----------



## cruisecrasher




----------



## wkrider

ooppsss.


----------



## breced

[/IMG]


----------



## templed

tvguy said:


> You think they are big, or you think they are small?
> Few people realize that even a large cruise ship stateroom is only about as big as your living room at home.



I think they are big!  

August 2012 will be my first Disney Cruise...   6th cruise all together.   I've sailed on Celebrity, Royal Caribbean, NCL and Carnival.   And honestly... it looks as though these rooms are about as big than the Cat 11 suite that we had on Carnival Dream.  Effectively... a standard suite on Carnival Dream was 275 sq ft.   A Deluxe Family Oceanview on Disney Dream...   242 Sq. ft.   And I have 2 (adjoining).


----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

Sebastian - Tile Mosaic by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Coach said:


> View from Serenity Bay at Castaway Cay
> August 16-21 Double Dip Cruise



Is that Irene off in the distance?


----------



## Evad




----------



## MrsMac

Goofygoof said:


> The Magic in Barcelona
> 
> Jane that was on 12/8 we sailed on 13/8 for 7 days med cruise  was fab missing it already



Hey there
Just to explain, if someone hasnt already, the Magic was in Barcelona a day early, i.e. on the Fri 12th rather than the Sat 13th as we couldnt do our scheduled last port of call which was Mallorca due to a transport strike and there were no buses to fulfil the port adventures so Disney decided to sail back to Barcelona the day early and laid on courtesy coaches to take people into Barcelona and back on that Fri. Basically we did our day at sea when we left Naples on the Wed evening, sailed all day Thursday, should have spent Fri in Mallorca but ended up back at Barcelona early. It was weird staying in port for over 24 hours but I'd sit in any port anywhere as long as I was on the Magic with my family having fun!!!!

Hope you enjoyed your sailing as much as we did

MrsMac


----------



## MrsMac

Oops duplicated post - then deleted!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## disney1990

tvguy said:


> You think they are big, or you think they are small?
> Few people realize that even a large cruise ship stateroom is only about as big as your living room at home.



Obviously, you haven't seen my tiny living room - LOL.


----------



## tvguy

disney1990 said:


> Obviously, you haven't seen my tiny living room - LOL.



Yeah, I can't complain, I think my living room is 16 X 18 and my family room 16 x 24.  Trade off is, one of the bedrooms is only 10 x 9 ,the kitchen is tiny, as are the bathrooms.

When we took our kids on their first cruise, we marked out in the family room how big the stateroom would be, and pointed out that space included the bathroom.  They didn't believe me until we got on the ship.


----------



## collectoraholic

Panama Canal May 2008:  Heading into the Gatun Locks






Panama Canal May 2008:  About to sail under the Bridge of the Americas


----------



## mkmommy

Not the greatest quality, but the Magic looks so small beside the Carnival Magic in Palma last week.


----------



## Evad

Fort Louis in St. Martin


----------



## JOANNEL

Wonder arriving back in Vancouver 8-23-11.


----------



## JOANNEL




----------



## JOANNEL

Very close as we spun around,


----------



## JOANNEL

Another glacier-


----------



## JOANNEL




----------



## JOANNEL




----------



## jessrose18

alaska pics ....wow!wow!wow


----------



## uncw89

Coach said:


> View from Serenity Bay at Castaway Cay
> August 16-21 Double Dip Cruise



Cool pic!!! I was on your cruise!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

jessrose18 said:


> alaska pics ....wow!wow!wow



It was absolutely amazing. Everyone should go once in a life time!!

I don't want to put anyone to sleep but I have more if you want to see them!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I love looking at photos.  Bring them on! 

It makes me want to take an Alaskian cruise as well


----------



## Zandy595

JOANNEL said:


> It was absolutely amazing. Everyone should go once in a life time!!
> 
> I don't want to put anyone to sleep but I have more if you want to see them!


Please post more!  

I've never had any interest in an Alaskan cruise, until I started seeing everyone's pictures.  Yours are great.  Is that a killer whale?  I don't know my dorsal fins.


----------



## denise

Here's one from Mendenhall Glacier I took back in July....it was a wonderful cruise! We took a helicopter to the glacier. This was taken from the helicopter.



mendenhall glacier by dionysia mou, on Flickr


----------



## rhonimouse

I have been lurky on this thread for a while and enjoying all of the wonderful photos~ so much so that I was inspired to buy my own camera! I bought the Nikon 5100 and loving my new hobby, can't wait for our Halloween DVC visit and 1st Disney cruise next month to share some pictures! My husband said that my Disney habit is starting to cost real money, A DVC membership and DSLR camera later I have to say I believe him.... He says Thanks!


----------



## Evad

rhonimouse said:


> I have been lurky on this thread for a while and enjoying all of the wonderful photos~ so much so that I was inspired to buy my own camera! I bought the Nikon 5100 and loving my new hobby, can't wait for our Halloween DVC visit and 1st Disney cruise next month to share some pictures! My husband said that my Disney habit is starting to cost real money, A DVC membership and DSLR camera later I have to say I believe him.... He says Thanks!



Congrats on the new camera!!! You know the spending just starts now that you own a DSLR.....


----------



## Evad




----------



## Grandma4ever

Evad said:


> Congrats on the new camera!!! You know the spending just starts now that you own a DSLR.....



AMEN!!  But what fun!


----------



## JOANNEL

Zandy595 said:


> Please post more!
> 
> I've never had any interest in an Alaskan cruise, until I started seeing everyone's pictures.  Yours are great.  Is that a killer whale?  I don't know my dorsal fins.



Yes, we saw humpbacks and orca's  it was amazing.


----------



## JOANNEL

Show's how big the glacier really is. The carnival ship was much larger than the Wonder.


----------



## JOANNEL

we were very close as we spun around.


----------



## JOANNEL




----------



## JOANNEL

steam coming from pools!


----------



## JOANNEL

On the way to Tracy Arm.


----------



## JOANNEL




----------



## JOANNEL

Bear in Skagway.


----------



## JOANNEL

White rail pass train.


----------



## Evad

Great pics *JOANNEL* but generally it's only one pic per day thus the name picture of the day thread. 





.


----------



## DizDays

These are incredible pictures!  We're sailing in Alaska next September.  I can't believe I have to wait a whole year.  It feels like forever.  Thank you for sharing a part of your journey.  It's amazing!


----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:


> Great pics *JOANNEL* but generally it's only one pic per day thus the name picture of the day thread.



Or at least put them in one single post. The Alaska photos have me looking for an Alaskan cruise in 2013.


----------



## westjones

templed said:


> I can't get over the size of these rooms!   we have 5166, 5168 and 5170 booked for our cruise next August.
> 
> Being that I've not sailed on DCL yet... I'm floored by the amount of room!



We were upgraded to one of these room in March on our first Dream sailing (we have sailed the Magic and Wonder 10 times before).  The size was great!  We had so much storage!  And it wasn't a problem at all for the kids to keep their stuff put away.  Before I was always on them about keeping their stuff picked up.  

And it was so nice to be able to all sit as a family in the sitting area during the day when we were waiting to go to dinner or something.  One in the chair, one in the window and two on the coach. 

I am one of those people that love the smaller ships and really miss them, but as for the room we had ....  it was great (which I realize we were upgraded and not all of them are like this).


----------



## tvguy

Evad said:


> Great pics *JOANNEL* but generally it's only one pic per day thus the name picture of the day thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Never heard that rule before in the years I've been lurking and a member.   This thread has been pretty darn quiet recently, few posts, I kind of welcome more than one post a day, especially such good photos.


----------



## dlf246

no biggie.  As a devotee of this thread, it is nice to have the pics spread out over time...  When there is more activity, this "semi-rule" will make more sense!


----------



## rescuetink

tvguy said:


> never heard that rule before in the years i've been lurking and a member.   This thread has been pretty darn quiet recently, few posts, i kind of welcome more than one post a day, especially such good photos.



ditto!!!!


----------



## grandy w

Evad said:


> Great pics *JOANNEL* but generally it's only one pic per day thus the name picture of the day thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Some things need to be overlooked sometimes
Keep the pictures coming


----------



## JOANNEL

Evad said:


> Great pics *JOANNEL* but generally it's only one pic per day thus the name picture of the day thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



sorry. First time I had some spare time.


----------



## Evad

JOANNEL said:


> sorry. First time I had some spare time.



No problem at all just thought I would mention it. Please keep them coming I've really enjoyed them!!


----------



## Evad

tvguy said:


> Never heard that rule before in the years I've been lurking and a member.   This thread has been pretty darn quiet recently, few posts, I kind of welcome more than one post a day, especially such good photos.



Please check post #1 of of the DCL POTD thread Part 1. Here's a link.


----------



## tvguy

Evad said:


> Please check post #1 of of the DCL POTD thread Part 1. Here's a link.



Okay, so it *isn't *a rule.   Just a *request* of someone who started another thread.   Thanks


----------



## dlf246

Our very all time best DCL pic...  only Disney can do this kind of a moment, and on the cruise ship is the best chance!
As a newbie to this thread, this does preview large...  feel free to comment to make smaller, and I will do so.  It's kinda hard to do this without request when it's your BEST pic ever!!


----------



## tink too

dlf246 - I can see why it is your BEST photo from the cruise - very cute!


----------



## tstobb

Setup for a wedding on Castaway Cay






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Evad

Magens Bay  St Thomas....


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> Magens Bay  St Thomas....



Beautiful, vibrant scene Dave!


----------



## Tolson70

DW, DS1, DS2, Captain Jack and me, October 2009


----------



## rhonimouse

Evad said:


> Congrats on the new camera!!! You know the spending just starts now that you own a DSLR.....



actually our spending JUST started when we bought our DVC membership, then tickets and travel costs... and now a very nice camera to record all the family memories! but you only live once so you might as well enjoy it and I definitely am so far!


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> Beautiful, vibrant scene Dave!



Thank you Kevin!!


More from Magens Bay.....


----------



## mkmommy

Looking down at the Magic from the village of Eze.


----------



## Evad




----------



## tstobb

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cruisecrasher

on the Magic


----------



## Evad




----------



## tstobb




----------



## woj68

Donald gives me the rocker salute before going down to the stage for the sail away party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Or maybe he's a Texas Longhorns fan. 

You be the judge.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

cruisecrasher said:


> on the Magic





Love it!

Ex Techie


----------



## Coach




----------



## jenseib

dlf246 said:


> Our very all time best DCL pic...  only Disney can do this kind of a moment, and on the cruise ship is the best chance!
> As a newbie to this thread, this does preview large...  feel free to comment to make smaller, and I will do so.  It's kinda hard to do this without request when it's your BEST pic ever!!



It is a great picture. A very Maigcal moment...but I noticed a little redeye on your DD so I took it out. (It's a pet peeve of mine as it can ruin sometimes a fantastic picture) I played with it a bit so you could see it without the redeye. It wasn't bad, but enough to make me think it should be better.


----------



## tstobb

A little perspective of how high you really are when you take that loop over the side . . .


----------



## Evad




----------



## Coach

Another Aquaduck perspective...





Double Dip Cruise August 16-21


----------



## tstobb

Just about the biggest piece of beef I've seen - The Roasted Steamship


----------



## Evad

I call this "Damn the bars closed"


----------



## Coach




----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

love the shadows, very moody as well!

Ex Techie


----------



## Cj Fantasmic

Panic on the Disney Dream. He stopped to pose for me


----------



## tstobb

Underwater at Serenity Bay


----------



## Evad




----------



## rescuetink

Evad said:


> Please check post #1 of of the DCL POTD thread Part 1. Here's a link.





tvguy said:


> Okay, so it *isn't *a rule.   Just a *request* of someone who started another thread.   Thanks



I LOVE seeing as many pics a day I can, no matter who they come from!!  And a series of pics, like the Aqua Duck series, was great to look at!!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## LuvEeyore

tstobb said:


>



Went to your webshots album and loved your pictures.  I cant wait for my Fantasy cruise but I almost 15 months to wait.


----------



## tstobb

LuvEeyore said:


> Went to your webshots album and loved your pictures.  I cant wait for my Fantasy cruise but I almost 15 months to wait.



Thanks 

Here's one of the view through the clear panel next to the hot tub


----------



## jjgarv

Evad said:


>



Was this taken before or after Hurricane Irene?  Castaway Cay looks green and lovely!


----------



## Stephieann

link not working for some reason....will post later


----------



## tstobb

We were on the September 8th cruise and many of the plants on CC were brown but not too bad considering Irene had been through a few weeks before.


----------



## Evad

jjgarv said:


> Was this taken before or after Hurricane Irene?  Castaway Cay looks green and lovely!



Long before it's from Oct. 2010


----------



## jenseib




----------



## tstobb

View of deck 5 balconies from a deck 6 balcony


----------



## Evad




----------



## tstobb




----------



## martincorral

ssanders79 said:


> It is a 7 shot HDR photo.  Here are the individual shots that made up the final image.
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican Plunge HDR - Shot Sequence by ssanders79, on Flickr




Hello Scott, how far apart were the exposure levels to be able to do 7 shots?
I normaly do the -2, 0, +2.


----------



## ssanders79

martincorral said:


> hello scott, how far apart were the exposure levels to be able to do 7 shots?
> I normaly do the -2, 0, +2.



-3, -2, -1, 0, +1, +2, +3


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Evad




----------



## tstobb




----------



## ssanders79

See you tomorrow!!!!



Magical Skies by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## IceSk8ersMom

tstobb said:


>




Great pic of the Vibe.  DD cannot wait to explore it on the Fantasy this summer.


----------



## Time4disneynow

Disney Vacation Club members cruise Sept. 2011


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

CASTAWAY CAY


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

NOW YOU SEE IT:





NOW YOU DON'T:


----------



## tstobb

Never saw this opened up . . .


----------



## Time4disneynow

Luckymomoftwo said:


> NOW YOU SEE IT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW YOU DON'T:




Hi Debbie...we were back on the ship...we were eating at Cabanas watching the clouds/rain come in...very strange. The sailboat this in the one picture...we watched as a cast member on a jet ski pull him back to shore because of the rain.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Time4disneynow said:


> Hi Debbie...we were back on the ship...we were eating at Cabanas watching the clouds/rain come in...very strange. The sailboat this in the one picture...we watched as a cast member on a jet ski pull him back to shore because of the rain.



Hi Monika!  I bet the people on the sailboat were freaking out!  I know I would be!  I hope you were INSIDE Cabanas so you didn't get poured on!  That was just crazy!  In our 9 cruises, it has never poured down rain like that at CC!


----------



## Time4disneynow

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Hi Monika!  I bet the people on the sailboat were freaking out!  I know I would be!  I hope you were INSIDE Cabanas so you didn't get poured on!  That was just crazy!  In our 9 cruises, it has never poured down rain like that at CC!



Debbie...we were sitting outside at Cabanas first...then it started raining, then pouring...we moved inside. The guy in the sailboat...the wind slowed down and the sailboat actually stalled and the jet ski had to help him back.

We have pictures from the ship and you can see the rain coming in. This is a first for us too...strange weather at CC.


----------



## Time4disneynow

Castaway Cay photos taken from our veranda


----------



## DizDragonfly

Luckymomoftwo said:


> NOW YOU SEE IT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW YOU DON'T:



It was really cool watching the rain come in like that!  Thanks for posting these!


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Members Cruise  2011


----------



## FrostMommy

Time4disneynow said:


> Castaway Cay photos taken from our veranda



That looks so amazing. Me and my hubby have a love for foggy weather. I was under the impression that it did not ever happen in that area of the world. Just makes me want to move there as a permanent castaway even more...


----------



## DizDragonfly

FrostMommy said:


> That looks so amazing. Me and my hubby have a love for foggy weather. I was under the impression that it did not ever happen in that area of the world. Just makes me want to move there as a permanent castaway even more...



That's not really fog.  It's a wall of torrential rain.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

DizDragonfly said:


> It was really cool watching the rain come in like that!  Thanks for posting these!



Yes it was!  You're welcome!!


----------



## tony111

I have just had a lazy Sunday afternoon looking thro' all 93 pages while my family watch back 2 back Harry Potter dvd's. What a fantastic set of photo's. So my lazy Sunday afternoon will cost me approx. £600 *** now I want, nay, need a dslr.Photography is gonna be my new hobby, our dog Bailey's gonna be the least walked dog in the U.K.


----------



## holie

Thought this was neat shot with the angle and all the different reflections...


----------



## CowboyPrincess

The Bridge on the Dream


----------



## Evad




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

CowboyPrincess said:


> The Bridge on the Dream



Are they offering these tours again where you actually get to go inside the bridge?  We did that tour on the Magic many years ago and after 9/11 they stopped offering them, so we never bothered to do any of the tours anymore.  We would LOVE to see the bridge on the Dream!!!


----------



## CowboyPrincess

Friends that we were traveling with were able to privately arrange the tour.  So I am unsure of the process to get one, perhaps whatever you did to get one on the Magic would work.  It was by far one of the best experiences we had on the cruise.






Champagne from the Dream.


----------



## cruisecrasher




----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## CowboyPrincess

A much enjoyed cabana.


----------



## tstobb

Love those deck 4 chairs!


----------



## Time4disneynow

Castaway Cay


----------



## CowboyPrincess




----------



## Evad




----------



## tstobb




----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Castaway Cay  9/18 - 9/21/2011


----------



## IceSk8ersMom

tstobb said:


> Love those deck 4 chairs!




I totally agree!  I love those chairs, and the best part is I know they are waiting for me!


----------



## CowboyPrincess




----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

CowboyPrincess,

Love the photo! 

Ex Techie


----------



## PizzieDuster

PrincessYessenia said:


>



Which deck is this?  This would be a great deck to have a stateroom on.  
Great view...while waiting for the elevators


----------



## Wadekind

PizzieDuster said:


> Which deck is this?  This would be a great deck to have a stateroom on.
> Great view...while waiting for the elevators



looks like deck 4 to me


----------



## 1153rsmith

Wadekind said:


> looks like deck 4 to me



I agree.  That has got to be deck 4.


----------



## 1153rsmith

Here is my first submission to the DCL picture of the day.  They are not professional, but I like them.  I hope you do too.





My Princess with her favorite princess







The Chandelier in the Royal Palace





I love that light!


----------



## Time4disneynow

1153rsmith said:


> Here is my first submission to the DCL picture of the day.  They are not professional, but I like them.  I hope you do too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Princess with her favorite princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chandelier in the Royal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that light!





Great photos...thank you for sharing!!!!!


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## LUVMICKEY

STEAMBOAT209 said:


>



I love this ship and I can not wait to be on it again.


----------



## jenseib

Luckymomoftwo said:


> NOW YOU SEE IT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW YOU DON'T:



I know the weather wasn't idea....but those shots are really cool


----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## Evad




----------



## STEAMBOAT209

The DREAM


----------



## cdfl30

Missing Grand Cayman... by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## tstobb




----------



## MadtownMama

headed to Blue Lagoon Island


----------



## 1153rsmith

We told our children we were going on a cruise, the afternoon before we sailed.  They were speechless.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Mickey signing a 3 inch Vinylmation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crush & Dory in Animators Pallette


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## JustTJ

Castaway Cay Critter PICS


----------



## DisGal520

somehow I lost my 'favorites' so I'm subbing again.  Stateroom pictures from deck 6 would be appreciated!


----------



## ssanders79

DisGal520 said:


> somehow I lost my 'favorites' so I'm subbing again.  Stateroom pictures from deck 6 would be appreciated!



Dream or Magic/Wonder?


----------



## DisGal520

ssanders79 said:


> Dream or Magic/Wonder?





oh thanks for catching this - its staterooms deck 6 on the Dream!


----------



## IceSk8ersMom

cdfl30 said:


> Missing Grand Cayman... by candisfl, on Flickr



Amazing picture...I would love to be there NOW because the water looks perfect for a swim.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## JustTJ

DisGal520 said:


> oh thanks for catching this - its staterooms deck 6 on the Dream!



Inside or ocean view?


----------



## tstobb

DisGal520 said:


> somehow I lost my 'favorites' so I'm subbing again.  Stateroom pictures from deck 6 would be appreciated!



Here are some of the views from the Deck 6 balconies overlooking the extended ones on deck 5.  Am I going to be berated for posting more than one picture today   





















BTW - We were in 6534 on the Dream.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The pilot boat at PC being tossed around on 10/8/11 as we were sailing into that huge storm.


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## peloha86

The flash wasn't working, so Minnie tried to help the camera man, it was very cute!


----------



## peloha86

Luckymomoftwo said:


> NOW YOU SEE IT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW YOU DON'T:



 I was there! It was crazy weather on CC, but we still had so much fun


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## DisGal520

JustTJ said:


> Inside or ocean view?





oceanview........but _inside_ the cabin photos would be great.......6082 anyone?


----------



## Disneygrl36

We will be aboard the Dream a week from today, so soon I will have some pictures of my own to add to this tread again.


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## JustTJ

DisGal520 said:


> oceanview........but _inside_ the cabin photos would be great.......6082 anyone?



I have some then.  I'll post them this afternoon.  They are from our cruise last month, but it was an HA room we were assigned, not sure if 6082 is an HA room?


----------



## dennismcneely

THE GOLDEN MICKEYS










VILLAINS TONIGHT














DISNEY'S BELIEVE











Dennis


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## dennismcneely

PELICAN PLUNGE





Dennis


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## dennismcneely

COCKTAIL ANYONE?


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Zandy595

PrincessShmoo said:


> [/IMG]


I can never see your pictures.  They always show up as


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## ssanders79

Things are finally getting back to normal after our cruise.  I'm starting out with the food.



Parrot Cay - Braised Jerk-Seasoned Pork Chop by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## OceanLvr

dennismcneely said:


> COCKTAIL ANYONE?



Hmmmm...Decisions, decisions...

Do I want the Mimosa or the Bloody Mary???

  I guess the question is, what happend the night before???

Thanks for posting...


----------



## IceSk8ersMom

ssanders79 said:


> Things are finally getting back to normal after our cruise.  I'm starting out with the food.
> 
> 
> 
> Parrot Cay - Braised Jerk-Seasoned Pork Chop by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Yummy! It looks sooooo good.  I love grilled pineapple!


----------



## stefanie.cadell

dennismcneely said:


> the golden mickeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villains tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disney's believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dennis



amazing!


----------



## stefanie.cadell

ssanders79 said:


> things are finally getting back to normal after our cruise.  I'm starting out with the food.
> 
> 
> 
> parrot cay - braised jerk-seasoned pork chop by scott sanders [ssanders79], on flickr



yum!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Zandy595 said:


> I can never see your pictures.  They always show up as



Is anyone else having trouble seeing my pictures?


----------



## dennismcneely

Disney Dream Atrium


----------



## WestCoastMama

PrincessShmoo said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing my pictures?



I can see them fine.   I can also see the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on either side of your photo.


----------



## Disneygrl36

dennismcneely you are posting some amazing pictures.


----------



## joelnkelly

Cinderellas Slipper in the Royal Palace Dinning Room, this is the Main Chandalier.


----------



## dennismcneely

Disneygrl36 said:


> dennismcneely you are posting some amazing pictures.



Thanks!!  I will keep them coming!! I LOVE everyone's pics!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## jenseib

Zandy595 said:


> I can never see your pictures.  They always show up as





PrincessShmoo said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing my pictures?



 No problem at all


----------



## jenseib

I can't remember what I posted in the past...I hope it's not a repeat


----------



## Disneyfalcon

PrincessShmoo said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing my pictures?



I can't see them either.  I see the same thing as Zandy described.  No idea why?


----------



## jetskigrl

WestCoastMama said:


> I can see them fine.   I can also see the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on either side of your photo.



Same for me.  I am seeing the [/img] on either side, but I am also seeing the pictures


----------



## jetskigrl

OK, I haven't posted any pictures here before, but in honor of just booking our 5th cruise, here goes:


----------



## DisneyDee27

dennismcneely said:


> Disney Dream Atrium



Love the pics,
Dee Dee  aboard the Dream 9/11-18/11


----------



## dennismcneely

We had the most amazing cruise Dee!! Smooth seas and the most amazing weather!! Glad to find you here 

Here is the proof of the amazing weather we enjoyed so much!!


----------



## Stephieann

joelnkelly said:


> Cinderellas Slipper in the Royal Palace Dinning Room, this is the Main Chandalier.



i did not notice these, i am going to have to go back and look at my pictures now!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## Clochette nordique

jetskigrl said:


> Same for me.  I am seeing the [/img] on either side, but I am also seeing the pictures



same thing here

Poussière de fée!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disneyfalcon said:


> I can't see them either.  I see the same thing as Zandy described.  No idea why?



I don't know.  Maybe some setting on your computer?  I'm pretty computer challenged, so I don't know *how* stuff works, I just can *do* stuff on the computer.



jetskigrl said:


> Same for me.  I am seeing the [/img] on either side, but I am also seeing the pictures








I think I figured out the extra [IMG] thing.  :yay:

:cutie:


----------



## Disney Dreams

The Disney Wonder, Cabo San Lucas


----------



## Disneyfalcon

PrincessShmoo said:


> I don't know.  Maybe some setting on your computer?  I'm pretty computer challenged, so I don't know *how* stuff works, I just can *do* stuff on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I figured out the extra [IMG] thing.  :yay:
> 
> :cutie:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ooh, I can see that one!  Maybe my computer settings didn't like the extra [img] tags!


----------



## Symans3honeybees

Leaving Gilbraltor






Farewell to Europe party











A quiet morning






Perfect spot during one of the many sea days






Love the nautical flag poles


----------



## IceSk8ersMom

Disney Dreams said:


> The Disney Wonder, Cabo San Lucas



I like this picture especially since I will be in Cabo in about a month


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## tinkmom2

Just off the Dream yesterday I took over a thousand photos so I might be keeping this thread busy for a bit  We had bad weather. This is starting Castaway night on the 18th. We still had the pirate party but the weather kept us all inside on the 19th.


----------



## stlkeeler

PrincessShmoo said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing my pictures?



Sometimes I see them other times there's a red X. If I right-click on the X and tell it to show the picture, it comes up.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## DMMarla07860

sailing into Nassau


----------



## dennismcneely

FUN AT SCUTTLE'S COVE!!






Dennis


----------



## KevieKev05

Barbary Ape
Gibraltar, U.K.
Disney Magic Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise 2011
Taken on May 25th, 2011


----------



## itsmeamanda

Sail Away Party---Disney Dream October 16, 2011


----------



## Evad




----------



## itsmeamanda

View from the Top:





One of my favorite places on the Dream:





Mickey Bars on our Verandah


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## mkmommy




----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Magic
Funchal, Madeira
Taken on May 22nd, 2011


----------



## IceSk8ersMom

Evad said:


>



Yummy! It looks sooo tasty.  I cannot wait for our brunch and dinner at Palo.


----------



## Disney Dreams




----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## ssanders79

IceSk8ersMom said:


> Yummy! It looks sooo tasty.  I cannot wait for our brunch and dinner at Palo.



Have some brunch desserts. 


Palo Brunch - Desserts by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## emum

Not the best quality, but still love it. This was leaving PC on the Panama Canal crossing in January....


----------



## KingRichard

From our veranda on the Dream. It made our DCL trip that much better.


----------



## jajomo0118

What a great moment to have captured!! love it!


----------



## Stinasmom

I agree about that shuttle launch picture! 
That is worth the price of admission right there! 

Amazing!


----------



## SrisonS

itsmeamanda said:


> One of my favorite places on the Dream:



LOOOOOOVVVE this shot.


----------



## dennismcneely

PIRATES NIGHT EXCITEMENT

DD Enjoyed the Pirates Night!!





Dennis


----------



## ssanders79

Palo Brunch - Bloody Mary Shots by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

I would hate to have this guys job! He was cleaning and painting around the Aquaduck.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## dizney-cruiser

What is in the box!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dizney-cruiser said:


> What is in the box!!



It was a little ceramic box on our WBPC cruise.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Disney Dreams

KingRichard, what a great capture of such a uniquely amazing moment.  Thanks for sharing.  

Evad, I'm fascinated with photographing tall buildings from the ground up.  I love this shot of yours above.

And my PotD

Returning home at the dawn's early light...


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## dvc deernut

steamboat209 said:


>








SMALL WORLD IN THE PHOTO IN THE PREVIOUS POST YOU TOOK A SHOT OF US HITTING BEACHBALL AROUND. IM STANDING BOTTOM LEFT CORNER TALKING TO FRIEND WITH MY DRINK. THIS PHOTO IS FROM DOWN AT POOL LEVEL NOT LONG BEFORE YOU TOOK YOUR SHOT.[/color][/b]


----------



## dvc deernut

THIS WAS BEFORE WE FILLED THE POOL WITH PEOPLE![/color][/size][/b]


----------



## jenseib




----------



## BethC1952

dvc deernut said:


> SMALL WORLD IN THE PHOTO IN THE PREVIOUS POST YOU TOOK A SHOT OF US HITTING BEACHBALL AROUND. IM STANDING BOTTOM LEFT CORNER TALKING TO FRIEND WITH MY DRINK. THIS PHOTO IS FROM DOWN AT POOL LEVEL NOT LONG BEFORE YOU TOOK YOUR SHOT.[/color][/b]



Oooo, people soup!  All it needs is the right ingredients...US!  

Beth


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arriving in San Pedro.  The Lane Victory and the Vincent Thomas Bridge.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Sorry, was gonna post a picture, but can't get it to work?!?!


----------



## tinkmom2

tylerandalexsmom said:


> Sorry, was gonna post a picture, but can't get it to work?!?!


You have to download your pics to a sharing service like Photobucket and then get the IMG code and post it using the picture button when you post.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Disney Dreams,

Really cool pic!

tstobb,

Love it!


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## worldofshawn

Great pics!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic


----------



## FergusBC

Martini tasting on the Wonder


----------



## jetskigrl

PrincessShmoo said:


> Arriving in San Pedro.  The Lane Victory and the Vincent Thomas Bridge.



Awww, I've stood right there by the Lane Victory many times watching the Wonder leave on Sunday afternoons


----------



## KingRichard

EPCOTatNight said:


>



Nice pic. It was gone shortly before our first visit.


----------



## simbasmom2

FergusBC said:


> Martini tasting on the Wonder



Awesome picture!  I loved our martini tasting on the Wonder.  We met some great people there.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic



I'm in LOVE with this picture!    Amazing shot


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Another angle on the Lane Victory and the Vincent Thomas Bridge.


----------



## pinkxray

About 8am on our Castaway Cay day. Didn't look this way an hour later.


----------



## Disney Dreams

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Disney Dreams,
> Really cool pic!
> tstobb,
> Love it!



Thank you.  I appreciate it.

FergusBC, great angle!  We had fun doing the martini tasting.  Love your shot.

pinkxray, great shot!

- Dreams


----------



## rescuetink

dennismcneely said:


> PIRATES NIGHT EXCITEMENT
> 
> DD Enjoyed the Pirates Night!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis



Is that the wrist band for the kids club??????  Do they have to keep it on for the duration of the cruise if so??  That's HUGH if it is!!!

PS.  GREAT PIC!!!!


----------



## mks001

rescuetink said:


> Is that the wrist band for the kids club??????  Do they have to keep it on for the duration of the cruise if so??  That's HUGH if it is!!!
> 
> PS.  GREAT PIC!!!!




Yes, and Yes - the band was never a problem with our DS who was 8.  He was actually quite proud of the band and got a bit upset when we told him it was coming off on the Nassau shore day.  We took it off when we went to Nassau because it has the child's name and age on the band. Did not want to advertise his information to anyone around the market.

If you take it off, they will give a new band next time they go to the club.


----------



## KevieKev05

Circle of Life
"Disney Dreams: An Enchanted Classic"
Disney Magic - May 26th, 2011


----------



## CrystalS

My son in front of the Disney Wonder in Ensenada, Mexico in September.


----------



## Cayley

rescuetink said:


> Is that the wrist band for the kids club??????  Do they have to keep it on for the duration of the cruise if so??  That's HUGH if it is!!!
> 
> PS.  GREAT PIC!!!!



The wrist band can be popped on and off.  We had to take my son's off every time he came out because it bothered him.  Daughter didn't mind though.  At least you have this option!


----------



## CrystalS

I just love those bright red funnels!






The beautiful Disney Wonder!


----------



## Stephieann




----------



## tinkmom2

Stephieann said:


>



Hey I have that picture too


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## dennismcneely

VILLAINS TONIGHT!!











Dennis


----------



## Tink rules

tinkmom2 said:


>



& she's sitting there thinking... wow.. what an ugly boat!!! 

& she's ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## narsibvl

Cayley said:


> The wrist band can be popped on and off.  We had to take my son's off every time he came out because it bothered him.  Daughter didn't mind though.  At least you have this option!



What do you mean you can pop it on or off ? I thought you couldn't do that.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

Tink rules said:


> & she's sitting there thinking... wow.. what an ugly boat!!!
> 
> & she's ADORABLE!!!!



The sight of that boat depressed my DS.


----------



## jcarwash

narsibvl said:


> What do you mean you can pop it on or off ? I thought you couldn't do that.



Unless they have changed the bands or that family figured out some workaround, the band my child had was not designed to be removed.

I saw some kids wearing the band on their ankle instead of their wrist.


----------



## Cayley

jcarwash said:


> Unless they have changed the bands or that family figured out some workaround, the band my child had was not designed to be removed.
> 
> I saw some kids wearing the band on their ankle instead of their wrist.



We just got off the ship last Sunday.  My husband was able to pull the plastic clip apart and reattach.  It doesn't just fall off.  I think you probably have to be strong to do it.  My son didn't like it on his wrist or ankle.  I don't think it would matter if you detach and reattach it yourself or just have the club or lab do it for you, the point is you can remove it while not checked in. Just be careful you don't lose the sensor piece as there is a charge if you lose it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DCL CMs welcoming us to port in San Pedro.


----------



## tinkmom2

jcarwash said:


> Unless they have changed the bands or that family figured out some workaround, the band my child had was not designed to be removed.
> 
> I saw some kids wearing the band on their ankle instead of their wrist.



When we were signing my DD to go to play during dinner there was this Mom whoms child had lost their band. The instructor told them they couldn't take the child without it and it would be a $50.00 fine if they couldn't find it. In a few pictures my daughter is covering it up with her other hand.


----------



## tinkmom2

Tink rules said:


> & she's sitting there thinking... wow.. what an ugly boat!!!
> 
> & she's ADORABLE!!!!



Thanks! And I think none of the other ships in port were as beautiful as the Dream!



EPCOTatNight said:


> The sight of that boat depressed my DS.



Yep and that Carnival Sensation kept following us around at sea too


----------



## Disney Dreams

tinkmom2 said:


>



"_Awww, those poor children on that ship.  They don't even know what they are missing.  I wish I could beam them all over here with a magic wand or some pixie dust._"

Cute picture.


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

dennismcneely said:


> VILLAINS TONIGHT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis



Reminds me of my old boss!


----------



## Disney Dreams




----------



## Evad




----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

tinkmom2 said:


> When we were signing my DD to go to play during dinner there was this Mom whoms child had lost their band. The instructor told them they couldn't take the child without it and it would be a $50.00 fine if they couldn't find it. In a few pictures my daughter is covering it up with her other hand.



Not picking you out personally tinkmom2,
but could we keep the noise about non photo related topic's (wristband's etc) for one of the many other separate threads about them, and comment's on this one related to photo's please.

Ex Techie


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Troop o' Goofs,

Great photo's of Ursula! 
That costume must weigh some and she look's fantastic!

Ex Techie


----------



## Stephieann

Troop o' Goofs said:


> Reminds me of my old boss!


----------



## tinkmom2

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Not picking you out personally tinkmom2,
> but could we keep the noise about non photo related topic's (wristband's etc) for one of the many other separate threads about them, and comment's on this one related to photo's please.
> 
> Ex Techie



Good thing because there were a ton of other comments on here before mine lol


----------



## onecoolpilot

Troop o' Goofs said:


> Reminds me of my old boss!



Your old boss was a black woman wearing an octopus costume? That's odd.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

tinkmom2 said:


> Good thing because there were a ton of other comments on here before mine lol



As I said not picking you out personally! 
Lot's of threads get sidetracked with a comment being taken off on another tangent, and I am as guilty as the next person for helping with that! This post as well!
Maybe when the Mod's have some of the spare time they generously donate, they can clean up the post's about kid's ID band's, and move them onto more relevant threads where they will be more helpful, and keep the pictures thread topic's about the beauty of the ships! 

Ex Techie


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

onecoolpilot said:


> Your old boss was a black woman wearing an octopus costume? That's odd.



Indeed.  What are the school systems coming to?


----------



## tinkmom2

Anywhoo, here's my picture of the day. This was October 17th when the stormy weather started to roll in. This passed over pretty quick but we had more stormy weather to come.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Great shot.  This is a good reminder that although Disney can work a lot of Magic they have yet learned how to have complete control over the weather.


----------



## IceSk8ersMom

PrincessShmoo said:


> DCL CMs welcoming us to port in San Pedro.



I cannot wait to be welcomed to the San Pedro Port!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

IceSk8ersMom said:


> I cannot wait to be welcomed to the San Pedro Port!



I'm not sure they still do this.  This picture was taken on our WBPC cruise on the Magic in 2008.  When DCL was doing "special" west coast cruises.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

On the way to Barcelona for our Med cruise


----------



## KevieKev05

Dessert, anyone?
Lumiere's - Dessert Buffet
Disney Magic - May 26th, 2011


----------



## ssanders79

Palo Brunch - Pizzas by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

ssanders79 said:


> Palo Brunch - Pizzas by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



I sure wish I could have gotten Palo brunch but the guy in front of me at D Bar took the last ressie The food looks great!


----------



## Coach

Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## narsibvl

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic



Great angle, what wide angle lens did you use for this shot ? Love the lines on this photo.


----------



## KevieKev05

Leaving Gibraltar
Disney Magic - May 25th, 2011


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

narsibvl said:


> Great angle, what wide angle lens did you use for this shot ? Love the lines on this photo.



I used a Cannon Zoom Lens EF-S 5-250mm for this shot. I am actually a little distance back on the dock at St Maarten. Here is the unzoomed shot of the Magic. 






Here is a zoomed shot of just Sorcerer Mickey


----------



## EPCOTatNight

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> I used a Cannon Zoom Lens EF-S 5-250mm for this shot. I am actually a little distance back on the dock at St Maarten. Here is the unzoomed shot of the Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a zoomed shot of just Sorcerer Mickey



Nice.


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## IceSk8ersMom

ssanders79 said:


> Palo Brunch - Pizzas by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



It Sunday morning, and I am in the mood for a nice brunch.  Yummy!


----------



## Grandma4ever

KevieKev05 said:


> Leaving Gibraltar
> Disney Magic - May 25th, 2011



All I can say is WOW!!!  Love it.  With my luck I would have been in the wrong place to catch this sight.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## dennismcneely

View of Atlantis at dusk from our verandah





Dennis


----------



## tinkmom2

Look who's waiting at the Aquaduck?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arriving in Barcelona


----------



## Disney Dreams




----------



## tinkmom2

This picture comes with a video so you can see Jack Sparrow in action. Taken at Pelican Point we were the first ones there to meet Jack. I wrote him a love letter and my hubby called attention to it. 





click for video





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic hiding in port


----------



## kellyb2000

stinasmom said:


> i agree about that shuttle launch picture!
> That is worth the price of admission right there!



absolutely!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

dennismcneely said:


> View of Atlantis at dusk from our verandah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis



That is the shot I would love to get



Coach said:


> Isn't she beautiful?



Yes...yes she is!



extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Not picking you out personally tinkmom2,
> but could we keep the noise about non photo related topic's (wristband's etc) for one of the many other separate threads about them, and comment's on this one related to photo's please.
> 
> Ex Techie



I think it's fine to answer questions on here. You should probably not quote one person when several asked and answered this question.


----------



## dennismcneely

DW AND DD ENJOYING THE AQUADUCK!






Dennis


----------



## tinkmom2

dennismcneely said:


> DW AND DD ENJOYING THE AQUADUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis



That's a a great shot. I had my hands held so tightly to the raft I wouldn't been able to wave lol I did manage to get video of my DD and DH on the duck at night.


----------



## scorp111

The Magic slipping into Port on Saturday October 22nd 2011


----------



## NWDAD

scorp111 said:


> The Magic slipping into Port on Saturday October 22nd 2011



Wow, great shot.  I love it.  Disney ships are in a class by themseleves.

Kevin


----------



## tinkmom2

This is what happens when babies don't wear swim diapers in the pool.


----------



## narsibvl

If you are lost for direction in paradise....






[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Entrance to the port in Barcelona


----------



## dennismcneely

narsibvl said:


> If you are lost for direction in paradise....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Greta Shot! OH, I LOVE those signs! Here is another view.






Dennis


----------



## narsibvl

Atlantis beach area


----------



## disney1990

tinkmom2 said:


> This is what happens when babies don't wear swim diapers in the pool.



Babies even with Swim Diapers should NOT be in that pool.  A swim diaper is nothing put a tea bag.  YUCK!!!


----------



## tinkmom2

disney1990 said:


> Babies even with Swim Diapers should NOT be in that pool.  A swim diaper is nothing put a tea bag.  YUCK!!!



I agree with you. The pee comes right through the swim diaper anyway. There is really not much barrier but it's better than fishing little loggers out of the pool.


----------



## cmash95

swim diapers didn't used to be allowed in any of the pools, that's why they have the splash zones. Unless things have changed, no diapers of any kind are allowed.


----------



## Zandy595

cmash95 said:


> swim diapers didn't used to be allowed in any of the pools, that's why they have the splash zones. Unless things have changed, no diapers of any kind are allowed.


They still do not allow swim diapers in any of the pools.


----------



## tinkmom2

Zandy595 said:


> They still do not allow swim diapers in any of the pools.


Yep even though they are not allowed that doesn't stop people from bringing their kids into the pool and now there is no supervision at the pools at all. (They used to have someone standing there watching at the pools)


----------



## narsibvl

Atlantis


----------



## jenseib

cmash95 said:


> swim diapers didn't used to be allowed in any of the pools, that's why they have the splash zones. Unless things have changed, no diapers of any kind are allowed.



As far as I know ...they are only allowed in splash zones


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

tinkmom2 said:


> Yep even though they are not allowed that doesn't stop people from bringing their kids into the pool and now there is no supervision at the pools at all. (They used to have someone standing there watching at the pools)
> I will be the first to point it out to someone , as our Mickey pool was closed down 3 times on our cruise.  My kids are in the bigger pool now but I will protect those in need of a CLEAN Mickey pool.  So if you are ever on a cruise with me...don't let your non-potty trained kids in the pool cause I won't be shy...  Gotta watch out for my fellow Disers


----------



## Evad




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## tinkmom2

Sunrise debark morning from Cabanas.


----------



## ssanders79

Well I wanted to post a picture today and I sat down at my computer and found a 30 shot sequence of the pilot boat picking up the pilot while we were leaving Port Canaveral.  

I know this is technically a video, but it is my way of sharing 30 pictures at once.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssanders79/6319945338/
(Unfortunately, I am unable to embed the video in the post)


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## IceSk8ersMom

EPCOTatNight said:


>



I love this! I think this is a fabulous picture!  It reminds me of my DD's chicken nugget days.


----------



## disney1990

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> tinkmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep even though they are not allowed that doesn't stop people from bringing their kids into the pool and now there is no supervision at the pools at all. (They used to have someone standing there watching at the pools)
> I will be the first to point it out to someone , as our Mickey pool was closed down 3 times on our cruise.  My kids are in the bigger pool now but I will protect those in need of a CLEAN Mickey pool.  So if you are ever on a cruise with me...don't let your non-potty trained kids in the pool cause I won't be shy...  Gotta watch out for my fellow Disers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too - it is rude to take a child in that shouldn't be.
Click to expand...


----------



## kellyb2000

disney1990 said:


> A swim diaper is nothing put a tea bag.  YUCK!!!



  Laughed so hard at that.  and gagged a little.


----------



## tinkmom2

This is a video of the Mr. Ray slide inside Nemo's Reef. It's very slippery! It was my DD's 6th Birthday during the cruise but the Mickey pool is almost too deep for her.
click for video:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## tvguy

And for new folks to the boards, swim diapers are not allowed in the pools because they do nothing to prevent fecal leaks.
Swim diapers are also banned by health codes in many areas as well in public pools for the same reason.   Your own, pool, no problem......other than an occasional Baby Ruth in the water.



tinkmom2 said:


> This is what happens when babies don't wear swim diapers in the pool.


----------



## Fastpaks

Here are 3 of my favs I took from Castaway Cay last week. 

Played with the Filter and got a winner.





I took from underneath and then angled the camera, shot in B & W





The Long Road Home


----------



## Disneygrl36

Oh I love The Long Road Home.  

1st drink of the day...........now we're on vacation


----------



## Evad




----------



## dennismcneely

Atlantis Waterpark






Dennis


----------



## Cayley

scorp111 said:


> The Magic slipping into Port on Saturday October 22nd 2011



I was on this 10/16 - 10/22 cruise!  Anyway to get a copy of this photo for album?


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## Evad




----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## narsibvl




----------



## Grandma4ever

Evad said:


>



Awesome shot!!   I love your work!!


----------



## Cayley

narsibvl said:


>



Awesome picture!  Took one in the morning but didn't think to take one at night. Is this the Magic?


----------



## disney1990

Cayley said:


> Awesome picture!  Took one in the morning but didn't think to take one at night. Is this the Magic?



It looks like the Wonder with the extended upstairs Cove Cafe.


----------



## narsibvl

disney1990 said:


> It looks like the Wonder with the extended upstairs Cove Cafe.



Yep it is the wonder. Would love to see a similar pic of the magic.


----------



## Sinderelly's Prince

Disney Magic


----------



## dennismcneely

Disney Dream Chandelier






Dennis


----------



## narsibvl

The breakfast place at night.


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

Leaving Castaway Cay 11/9/2011


----------



## tinkmom2

Towel cake anyone?


----------



## Evad

Grandma4ever said:


> Awesome shot!!   I love your work!!



Thanks so much Lois!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Luv everyone's pictures!!!  

I'm putting together a photobook, and realized I'm missing two pictures that I wanted to include (mine didn't turn out).  Does anyone have a good picture of Mickey in the terminal (preferably with the model ship), and/or a picture of the Dream inagural statue that was in the terminal?  If anyone has good pics I could copy, I would be very greatful!!!!!!!


----------



## ssanders79

Palo Brunch - Chicken Parmesan by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Here's our chicken parmesan from Palo


----------



## dolphingirl47

tylerandalexsmom said:


> Luv everyone's pictures!!!
> 
> I'm putting together a photobook, and realized I'm missing two pictures that I wanted to include (mine didn't turn out).  Does anyone have a good picture of Mickey in the terminal (preferably with the model ship), and/or a picture of the Dream inagural statue that was in the terminal?  If anyone has good pics I could copy, I would be very greatful!!!!!!!



I am not sure about good, considering some of the wonderful photos I see on here, but here are a couple of photos of the inaugural statue:











Corinna


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## tinkmom2

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am not sure about good, considering some of the wonderful photos I see on here, but here are a couple of photos of the inaugural statue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna



I love it! We didn't get to take pictures at all at port. Our boarding number was 5 and by the time we got there 5 boarded so we missed everthing!


----------



## Cayley

Sinderelly's Prince said:


> Disney Magic



Great picture!  Next cruise I will have to be sure to take the night shots!  I like them better than my morning shots!


----------



## Troop o' Goofs




----------



## narsibvl




----------



## twokats

tylerandalexsmom said:


> Luv everyone's pictures!!!
> 
> I'm putting together a photobook, and realized I'm missing two pictures that I wanted to include (mine didn't turn out).  Does anyone have a good picture of Mickey in the terminal (preferably with the model ship), and/or a picture of the Dream inagural statue that was in the terminal?  If anyone has good pics I could copy, I would be very greatful!!!!!!!








This is one we took on our last cruise.  Hope it works.


----------



## ssanders79

Castaway Cay - Cookies BBQ Buffet Drink Cup by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

ssanders79 said:


> Castaway Cay - Cookies BBQ Buffet Drink Cup by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


It's been a while since I've been here but I just wanted to say that I believe you are the only I know that can take something as simple as a paper cup and make it look fantastic.


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

tvguy said:


> And for new folks to the boards, swim diapers are not allowed in the pools because they do nothing to prevent fecal leaks.
> *Swim diapers are also banned by health codes in many areas as well in public pools for the same reason.*   Your own, pool, no problem......other than an occasional Baby Ruth in the water.



Swim diapers are definitely not banned at our community center pool, they even offer swim classes for infants. 

But I do agree a parent should not take their child into the pool if they are not potty trained  as an 'accident' impacts so many cruisers and even the CM's. I would be mortified and guilt ridden if one of my kiddo's pooped in the pool.


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## PrincessShmoo

luggage waiting to be loaded onto ship.


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

EPCOTatNight said:


>



I noticed the buns for the hot dogs and maybe the hamburgers too seem to be whole wheat, is there a white bread option?


----------



## EPCOTatNight

SoCaOC-Mom said:


> I noticed the buns for the hot dogs and maybe the hamburgers too seem to be whole wheat, is there a white bread option?



Not to my recollection. Disney buns are bad.


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

EPCOTatNight said:


> Not to my recollection. Disney buns are bad.



Yuck. I would rather have no bun than a bad bun. 

Thank you for the reply


----------



## Evad




----------



## disney1990

Evad said:


>



This looks like the Disney Wonder with the Extended Cafe Cove.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

SoCaOC-Mom said:


> Yuck. I would rather have no bun than a bad bun.
> 
> Thank you for the reply



1000 or 1500 people can't alway's please 2400 or 4000 people......

Ex Techie


----------



## jenseib

SoCaOC-Mom said:


> Yuck. I would rather have no bun than a bad bun.
> 
> Thank you for the reply



Yeah, those buns are bad....I wish they had a choice....Many people don't eat wheat...I do, but those are gross


----------



## narsibvl

The beauty and the beast(..or two )


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> 1000 or 1500 people can't alway's please 2400 or 4000 people......
> 
> Ex Techie



Sure, but it's not like it's music or something where everyone in ear shot hears it. I don't get why they can't offer a choice when it comes to a the type of bun. I've never been to a resteraunt where if you asked for toast they didn't ask if you wanted whole wheat or white. I'm sure that Disney can manage this.

I don't know of any hotdog or burger enthusiast that  would prefer wheat to white.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Must be a reason?

Ex Techie


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

narsibvl said:


> The beauty and the beast(..or two )



I'm not sure Beast is strong enough!

Beauty and the Monstrosities more like!

Ex Techie


----------



## aan1701

disney1990 said:


> This looks like the Disney Wonder with the Extended Cafe Cove.



That is the forward elevators lobby on deck 9.


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## narsibvl




----------



## narsibvl

tinkmom2 said:


>



Here is one from me


----------



## tinkmom2

narsibvl said:


> Here is one from me



Very cool
I took mine from that angle to get the dark stormy sky in.


----------



## Troop o' Goofs




----------



## Principessa1284

SoCaOC-Mom said:


> Sure, but it's not like it's music or something where everyone in ear shot hears it. I don't get why they can't offer a choice when it comes to a the type of bun. I've never been to a resteraunt where if you asked for toast they didn't ask if you wanted whole wheat or white. I'm sure that Disney can manage this.
> 
> I don't know of any hotdog or burger enthusiast that  would prefer wheat to white.



It was part of their "healthy" initiation a couple years ago, same time, I believe, when they started offering carrots and grapes instead of fries in the kids meals at WDW. I'm with you, though.. I eat disney quick service more than I'd like to admit, and if those buns aren't fresh they're just awful.


----------



## zealandsmom

SoCaOC-Mom said:


> Yuck. I would rather have no bun than a bad bun.



DH has a wheat issue....this sucks royally!


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## ibouncetoo

zealandsmom said:


> DH has a wheat issue....this sucks royally!


 
  Then he couldn't have the bun, no matter what kind it was (both are made from wheat).



Had the best team on the Dream:  







Eva, Simone and Vanja (all three on the brink of promotions!).

.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunrise off of CC


----------



## ibouncetoo




----------



## tinkmom2

ibouncetoo said:


>



It's beautiful  I think Christmastime is my favorite time. I loved how the Wonder was decorated when we sailed in 2009.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

ibouncetoo said:


>



Wow, it looks so beautiful.  I wish we were there.


----------



## NWDAD

ibouncetoo said:


>



Great Pic, ibounctoo.  Can't wait to see the Fantasy next Dec.

Kevin


----------



## ibouncetoo

NWDAD said:


> Great Pic, ibounctoo. Can't wait to see the Fantasy next Dec.
> 
> Kevin


 
Thanks.  This photo was taken by my cruise-mate and DIS pal NotSoLittleMermaid, posted here with her permission.

.


----------



## Disney Dreams

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sunrise off of CC



Absolutely stunning.  Gorgeous picture.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tessasmom

ibouncetoo said:


>



I can't wait!! 19 more days and we will be there!!


----------



## ssanders79

Key West Panorama by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

From Castaway in 2009.


----------



## storms71

[/IMG]


----------



## Dave_MaryJo

Very nice Christmas Picture!


----------



## aan1701

So while watching the Dream sail on my iPhone I snaped this shot. I am sorry to all the Dream lovers out there but from this angle she is not nearly as good looking as the Magic or Wonder. Looks like a thin box stuffed inbetween two fatter boxes.


----------



## Evad




----------



## BethC1952

aan1701 said:


> So while watching the Dream sail on my iPhone I snaped this shot. I am sorry to all the Dream lovers out there but from this angle she is not nearly as good looking as the Magic or Wonder. Looks like a thin box stuffed inbetween two fatter boxes.



I agree.  She is much prettier from the side.  From the front/back angles she looks topheavy!

Once you're onboard and don't have to look at this view, though, she's a beautiful ship.

Beth


----------



## Evad




----------



## jnsma

From a couple of years ago on the Wonder.
Everyone from DCL watches over your kids.....


----------



## Evad




----------



## cdfl30

Disney Magic by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## Troop o' Goofs




----------



## Kurby

We are going on the jan 6th cruise next year. Can I assume the Christmas decorations will be down by then


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Evad,

That is one of my favorite pictures so far.

Great aspect, and so many memories.

Cheers for them! 

Ex Techie


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

I found Santa relaxing before the holiday season!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kurby said:


> We are going on the jan 6th cruise next year. Can I assume the Christmas decorations will be down by then



They were this year when we set sail on that day. 

Corinna


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## porknbeans

Wow, that sea doesn't look very friendly.


----------



## ssanders79

A Magical Key West Night by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## porknbeans

Very, very cool effects!


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Scott,

That is just stunning!
You should sell these pictures!

Ex Techie


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## KevieKev05

Christmas has come to the Disney Dream!


----------



## LuvEeyore

Kevin, love this picture of tree in the atrium and Donald with it!! Thanksfor sharing,


----------



## jenseib

KevieKev05 said:


> Christmas has come to the Disney Dream!



Do you know how early they put them up. We are sailing Nov. 4th next year..I know it's early...but one can hope


----------



## KevieKev05

LuvEeyore said:


> Kevin, love this picture of tree in the atrium and Donald with it!! Thanksfor sharing,



Thank you! I think it's my favorite picture I took on the cruise!



jenseib said:


> Do you know how early they put them up. We are sailing Nov. 4th next year..I know it's early...but one can hope



From what I gather, the decorations went up on November 10th. As of Saturday (the 19th), the decorations still weren't up on Castaway Cay. Hope this helps!


----------



## MaleficentRN

Scott and Kevin, those last two are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## mrp4352

aan1701 said:


> So while watching the Dream sail on my iPhone I snaped this shot. I am sorry to all the Dream lovers out there but from this angle she is not nearly as good looking as the Magic or Wonder. Looks like a thin box stuffed inbetween two fatter boxes.



I love the Dream's shape - she's like me, "hippy"!  



jenseib said:


> Do you know how early they put them up. We are sailing Nov. 4th next year..I know it's early...but one can hope



We sailed the 11/5 Magic cruise this year and as we were getting off on the 12th, we could see the Christmas trees lined up on the dock waiting to be brought on board.  Sadly, my camera was packed up and I couldn't get to it easily to snag the shot...

However, they did start building the frame for the gingerbread house while we were on board.


----------



## KevieKev05

Christmas Tree and the Gingerbread House! (Deck 3 Atrium, Port Side - Disney Dream)


----------



## jenseib

KevieKev05 said:


> Christmas Tree and the Gingerbread House! (Deck 3 Atrium, Port Side - Disney Dream)



I really love this picture!!!


----------



## Dixielady908

My fav drink - Bon Voyage...yummy


----------



## Dixielady908

Tortola


----------



## PrincessShmoo

I have one like that!


----------



## aan1701

EPCOTatNight said:


>



Just another reason why I don't like the new ships, you can't get this photo anymore.


----------



## Evad

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Evad,
> 
> That is one of my favorite pictures so far.
> 
> Great aspect, and so many memories.
> 
> Cheers for them!
> 
> Ex Techie



Thank you so much!!!


One for today....


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

Evad said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> One for today....



Fantastic picture!


----------



## KevieKev05

Looking straight up at the chandelier in the atrium of the Disney Dream:


----------



## dolphingirl47

That looks amazing


----------



## cdfl30

Castaway Cay by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## cdfl30

Sailaway Party by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Dream Lobby:


----------



## iluvStitch29

So, I've been a lurker for a while, but I finally decided that I can put some pics on.  I must say, I don't take pics anything like what you guys do , but it's all for the fun of it, right?  So, here goes!






[/IMG]

And, before you ask, I did not make the Mickey head intentionally - I just thought it was really cool, so I snapped a pic


----------



## pennymike

The Dream.......her "good" side.


----------



## Annal606

so beautiful pics.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

iluvStitch29 said:


> So, I've been a lurker for a while, but I finally decided that I can put some pics on.  I must say, I don't take pics anything like what you guys do , but it's all for the fun of it, right?  So, here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And, before you ask, I did not make the Mickey head intentionally - I just thought it was really cool, so I snapped a pic



A hidden Mickey!


----------



## Paragd911

Dream






Magic


----------



## iluvStitch29

EPCOTatNight said:


> A hidden Mickey!



haha, yeah! I thought it was so cool, and, being on a Disney cruise, I thought I just had to get a picture of it!


----------



## KevieKev05

Guest Services Desk - Disney Dream


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

KevieKev05 said:


> Looking straight up at the chandelier in the atrium of the Disney Dream:



Love the detail you can see in the middle of the chandelier in this photo.

But it does kinda look like your standing under a Disney Death Star! 

Great photo and thanks for sharing!

Ex Techie


----------



## KevieKev05

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Love the detail you can see in the middle of the chandelier in this photo.
> 
> But it does kinda look like your standing under a Disney Death Star!
> 
> Great photo and thanks for sharing!
> 
> Ex Techie



Thank you! Here's another one for today:

Disney Dream Atrium:


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

The difference in the horizontal and vertical views there is great!
They could be different chandeliers!

It must have taken some time to get the tripod positioned so accurately?!

Ex Techie


----------



## KevieKev05

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> The difference in the horizontal and vertical views there is great!
> They could be different chandeliers!
> 
> It must have taken some time to get the tripod positioned so accurately?!
> 
> Ex Techie



No tripod was used...I have yet to ever use a tripod, actually! 

New photo for today:

Disney Dream - Quiet Cove Pool at night


----------



## Reto

Disney Cruise Line Terminal in Port Canaveral, FL by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

Hidden Mickey. Ok it's not really hidden but you do have to look close lol:


----------



## ssanders79

Newborn Sea Turtle by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr

A young boy holds a newborn sea turtle at the Cayman Island Turtle Farm.  I was shocked to see that we could hold the sea turtles even the newborns.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Onboard the Magic in Barcelona.


----------



## KevieKev05

Sunset leaving Castaway Cay:


----------



## narsibvl

Since we are talking sunsets, here is one...somewhere of the coast of Freeport


----------



## ludari

It's difficult looking at these great photos... makes me anxious about my next cruise.


----------



## MinnieLynnie

Reto said:


> Thanks...this pic just made me smile!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Does anyone have any photos from inside the Port LA terminal.  Just wanted to prepare myself to how disappointed I will be in it...ok maybe it's better to say how much I will miss Port Canaveral!!


----------



## ssanders79

I cannot determine which one I like better.



Sea Turtle Close Up B&W by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr




Sea Turtle Close Up by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Reto

MinnieLynnie said:


> Thanks...this pic just made me smile!!



Just noticed that it would make make a good door magnet if you print it and cut it out. To anyone who wants to use that picture - feel free to do!

Another one from my recent November 6 Dream 4-Night - the Dream docked in Nassau:




Disney Dream Cruise Ship docked in Nassau, Bahamas by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## NWDAD

ssanders79 said:


> I cannot determine which one I like better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Turtle Close Up B&W by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Turtle Close Up by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Scott,  I love them both, but if I have to choose I like the color one a little better.  Can't wait to be there myself next year.  Was it a good excursion?

Kevin


----------



## ssanders79

NWDAD said:


> Scott,  I love them both, but if I have to choose I like the color one a little better.  Can't wait to be there myself next year.  Was it a good excursion?
> 
> Kevin



The excursion was fun and we had a great tour guide.

Here is another stop on the tour... Hell, Grand Cayman.



Hell, Grand Cayman by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## denise

Pelican Hill in Newport Coast, California




Newport Coast Pelican Hill by dionysia mou, on Flickr


----------



## denise

oops...so sorry posted my picture on the wrong page....


----------



## mydisneydream

Beautiful pic, none the less!


----------



## Evad

Troop o' Goofs said:


> Fantastic picture!



Thank you so much!!



One for today....


----------



## Grandma4ever

denise said:


> Pelican Hill in Newport Coast, California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newport Coast Pelican Hill by dionysia mou, on Flickr



May be posted on the wrong page but that sure is one great shot!!!!


----------



## denise

thank you for your kind words....


----------



## dizzi




----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Evad said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> One for today....



Is this Castaway Cay?


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> Is this Castaway Cay?



Yes


----------



## Grandma4ever

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> Is this Castaway Cay?



And I would love to be back there but I must wait almost another year!!!


----------



## rescuetink

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> Is this Castaway Cay?



A SMALL part of it!!!


----------



## BethC1952

A little bit of heaven, yesterday afternoon at Castaway Cay:




The water was VERY cold, but the air temperature was perfect!

Beth


----------



## Dixielady908

Magic docked in Tortola


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## Evad




----------



## jcarwash




----------



## Evad

Docking at Castaway Cay!!


----------



## leelip1982

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...62466633_100001165015416_217353_3666067_n.jpg


Ok tried to make this a picture and it didn't work.


----------



## leelip1982

Ok so happy I figured this out! This is my first picture post. This was on the Magic 11/8/10 after out ceramony on deck 7.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

leelip1982 said:


> Ok so happy I figured this out! This is my first picture post. This was on the Magic 11/8/10 after out ceramony on deck 7.



Great pic, thank you for sharing.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From our window on the Magic in Barcelona WBTA2010


----------



## leelip1982

Thanks LUVMICKEY! We absoulty love this thread and to finally figure out how to post a picture is great. Definatly will have to post some nonwedding pictures eventually. Everyones pictures are great to see


----------



## ssanders79

How dare I post a picture of the Carnival Valor... Well, technically, I was on the tender from the Magic to the dock in Grand Cayman and I love this view of a ship.




Carnival Valor + Tender by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Another stunning photo Dave!

Really like the color over exposure and vibrance!

Ex Techie


----------



## Conservative Hippie

Evad said:


>



Do you have a flickr account, or all of your DCL photos posted somewhere?


----------



## ssanders79

Another one from our tender to GC. 




Carnival Valor by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Reto

Disney Dream Cruise Ship docked at Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## kalc12345

[/url] Disney Dream by Captured by Amy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Onkel Hans




----------



## ssanders79

This turned out great!


kalc12345 said:


> Disney Dream by Captured by Amy, on Flickr






Waterline by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Onkel Hans




----------



## Evad

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Another stunning photo Dave!
> 
> Really like the color over exposure and vibrance!
> 
> Ex Techie



Thanks so much!!


Conservative Hippie said:


> Do you have a flickr account, or all of your DCL photos posted somewhere?



Sorry no flickr here. I should put them in public album but for now they are in a private album.

One for today...

*Art work on the Magic....*


----------



## Reto

Mickey's Pirates IN the Caribbean Party on the Disney Dream Cruise Ship by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Another great photo Dave!
How on earth do you get the cloud's to look so 3D?

Ex Techie


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Scott,

WOW! The Magic's waterline look's really bad!
I guess the paint was late being applied last dry dock again and is peeling off again! Or she has had some rough tender's bashing her.
Shame to see the old girl like that!

Ex Techie


----------



## shadowryter

Disney Dream ~ October 2011


----------



## kalc12345

[/url] Castaway Cay by Captured by Amy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mjbradeis

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Another great photo Dave!
> How on earth do you get the cloud's to look so 3D?
> 
> Ex Techie



Thanks so much!!

As for the clouds I just pulled out some of the detail in post processing.


----------



## cdfl30

Disney Dream by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## Cobrastrike

Hey Dave, I see you've moved up to the D7000. As an old D80 holdout, I'm wondering if you feel the upgrade was worth it?


----------



## Evad

Cobrastrike said:


> Hey Dave, I see you've moved up to the D7000. As an old D80 holdout, I'm wondering if you feel the upgrade was worth it?



Just for the higher iso capabilities I would say yes. As far as features go the D7000 is way above the the D80. I loved the D80 but I wouldn't go back. I'm able to get much better and sharper images in lowlight then I could ever think of trying with the D80. If it's in your budget I say go for it you wont be sorry!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## disfreak24

I haven't posted any pictures on here yet, but I figured I would 

I took this on the Magic...


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Here's one of the Magic in Valletta, Malta


----------



## disneyrookie84

Awesome picture!  Wish I was there!


----------



## HyperionDreamer

I guess I'll start joining in on the fun. 






Greetings from Tracy Arm, Alaska.

Larger image here


----------



## jenseib

Not the best picture...but that excitement you feel as you pull into port and see the ship.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## OceanLvr

Our closest trip to the Red Carpet...Dream May 2011


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## mistyt

SoCaOC-Mom said:


> I noticed the buns for the hot dogs and maybe the hamburgers too seem to be whole wheat, is there a white bread option?



I know it was from awhile ago, but I had to chime in on the bun debate! 

Not only are they some horrible form of whole wheat, but they have flax seed in them too 

I'm one of the rare ones who is allergic to it, so not only do I have a terrible time eating hotdogs/burgers on the ship, but the parks as well.  Such a pain!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

shadowryter said:


>



So pretty!  Is this Castaway Cay?


----------



## Time4disney

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> So pretty!  Is this Castaway Cay?



If I'm not mistaken, this is Serenity Bay, the adult beach at Castaway Cay.  When looking at the water this is the far left side of the beach.


----------



## Cheryl726

jenseib said:


>



Wow!  How did you get such an empty terminal?


----------



## shadowryter

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> So pretty! Is this Castaway Cay?


Yes this was Serenity Bay and from the far left. How about one from the far right?


----------



## jenseib

Cheryl726 said:


> Wow!  How did you get such an empty terminal?



I went on a tour of the Dream this August with a travel agent education program through Disney. We arrived very early and got to tour a lot of the ship before many had even arrived.

Here's a few more empty pictures.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

shadowryter,

Nice pic!

Not seen a shot of that area before!

Ex Techie


----------



## Evad




----------



## shadowryter

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> shadowryter,
> 
> Nice pic!
> 
> Not seen a shot of that area before!
> 
> Ex Techie


Thank you very much, Ex Techie.


----------



## mtambrino

WOW! Seeing all these great pics sure is getting me amped for our cruise!


----------



## shadowryter

Evad said:


>


Hi Dave, I really love the colors in this one...It is magical.


----------



## KevieKev05

Found on Castaway Cay!


----------



## shadowryter

It's 4 degrees out today...This would be so nice right about now.


----------



## clean1owner

The full sized version of my avatar. The daughter and I on Castaway Cay


----------



## clean1owner

Where else but Disney will you see fireworks at sea?


----------



## kalc12345

[/url] Castaway Cay by Captured by Amy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jcarwash




----------



## shadowryter

Disney Dream


----------



## jenseib




----------



## tinkmom2

Stowaway on the Dream:


----------



## Laurie12820

Had to see the Dream sail away when we were in FL this past Summer.  We then booked the Magic out of NYC a few weeks later.  We were sold!



IMG_6154 by Laurie12820, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

shadowryter said:


> Hi Dave, I really love the colors in this one...It is magical.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ssanders79

Cozumel Magic by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Early morning in St. Thomas....


----------



## jenseib

Enchanted Garden


----------



## KevieKev05

Nice photos of Enchanted Garden, *jenseib*! I find that restaurant difficult to photograph because of the lighting and whatnot. Here are a few I captured in December:


----------



## starchild_217

An amazing sunset view of our last night on the Dream (11/17/11 cruise). It was such an awesome experience viewing this on our honeymoon from our verandah (room #5540). Totally worth all the preparation.


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Magic - Welcome Aboard by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Magic - Atrium Lobby by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Beautiful shot Scott.I hope to sail the Magic someday.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## narsibvl

ssanders79 said:


> Cozumel Magic by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



What wide-angle lens were u using ? Awesome pic.


----------



## ssanders79

narsibvl said:


> What wide-angle lens were u using ? Awesome pic.



This was shot with the Nikon 18-55mm at 18mm.  Until FedEx arrives tomorrow this is the widest I can go.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## narsibvl

ssanders79 said:


> This was shot with the Nikon 18-55mm at 18mm.  Until FedEx arrives tomorrow this is the widest I can go.



 Such a good photo out of the cheapest lens out there  . This has renewed my faith on the 18-55. From one Nikonian to another, what is your lens team ?


----------



## narsibvl

Wonder docked in Puerto Vallarta






[/IMG]


----------



## ssanders79

I'm including 2 today as these go together.



Disney Magic - Shore Excursions Mural by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Disney Magic - Guest Services Mural by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

This is a child's ride outside a shop in Valletta, Malta.


----------



## ssanders79

Follow the Pelican by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## narsibvl

No points for guessing where this is.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## simbasmom2

Oh, that water is so good. LOVE THE RR!


----------



## narsibvl




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad




----------



## dlf246

Evad said:


>



Dave: we are headed to St Maarten.  Great pic, may we ask where this was taken?  Did you do a DCL excursion to get to this place?  thanks


----------



## Sparky47

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...TZk4bMmgPbz4O/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

Not sure how to post the picture rather than the link !


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## Evad

dlf246 said:


> Dave: we are headed to St Maarten.  Great pic, may we ask where this was taken?  Did you do a DCL excursion to get to this place?  thanks



Thanks!!

This was taken at Fort Louis on the french side. I did a private tour of the island and made a request to stop here. It's a steep climb up but well worth the view once at the top.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## ssanders79

Sunken Mickey I by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

narsibvl said:


> Such a good photo out of the cheapest lens out there  . This has renewed my faith on the 18-55. From one Nikonian to another, what is your lens team ?



Typically I only used the 18-55 at 18mm.  I just removed this lens from my bag and replaced it with a Sigma 8-16mm.  My go to lens is the 35mm f/1.8.  I have some other glass listed here.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter

ssanders79 said:


> Sunken Mickey I by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


This is sooooo cool.But alas it is something I will never see myself....I can't swim...at all!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## ssanders79

shadowryter said:


> This is sooooo cool.But alas it is something I will never see myself....I can't swim...at all!



Never say never. Have you considered floating out with an inflated life jacket and a partner?


----------



## narsibvl

ssanders79 said:


> Typically I only used the 18-55 at 18mm.  I just removed this lens from my bag and replaced it with a Sigma 8-16mm.  My go to lens is the 35mm f/1.8.  I have some other glass listed here.



Nice, 

I have most of what you have. 

The 18-55 mm of course,
The 55-200, which is to-date my fav.
I recently go the 10-24( till trying to learn to use the wide angle)
I will be shopping for the 35 mm , will be my first prime. 

Can't get myself to move to sigma , although i hear good review of some of their lenses.


----------



## ssanders79

narsibvl said:


> Nice,
> 
> I have most of what you have.
> 
> The 18-55 mm of course,
> The 55-200, which is to-date my fav.
> I recently go the 10-24( till trying to learn to use the wide angle)
> I will be shopping for the 35 mm , will be my first prime.
> 
> Can't get myself to move to sigma , although i hear good review of some of their lenses.



I had my doubts about sigma, but in the end I wanted the widest I could get. So far no complaints.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## ssanders79

Castaway Cay's Casey the Cat by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## kalc12345

[/url] Hallway on the Disney Dream by Captured by Amy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## narsibvl




----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

ssanders79 said:


> *My go to lens is the 35mm f/1.8.*



Just got the Nikkor version of this lens for Christmas. Can't wait to try it out in Disneyland next month!!


----------



## shadowryter

ssanders79 said:


> Never say never. Have you considered floating out with an inflated life jacket and a partner?


Great idea...only problem is DH and DD also can't swim. I guess I'll just have to look at pictures like yours and dream.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## narsibvl

Evad said:


> Just got the Nikkor version of this lens for Christmas. Can't wait to try it out in Disneyland next month!!



What do you mean by Nikkor version ? I thought he was talking about the same lens NO ?


----------



## narsibvl




----------



## ssanders79

narsibvl said:


> What do you mean by Nikkor version ? I thought he was talking about the same lens NO ?



http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product/Camera-Lenses/2183/AF-S-DX-NIKKOR-35mm-f%2F1.8G.html


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

I never knew about the cat!  What is the story?  When did the cat get there, who takes care of it...etc


ssanders79 said:


> Castaway Cay's Casey the Cat by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



WHERE is this???  it looks beautiful



narsibvl said:


>


----------



## dolphingirl47

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I never knew about the cat!  What is the story?  When did the cat get there, who takes care of it...etc
> 
> 
> WHERE is this???  it looks beautiful



If I am not mistaken, this is Cabo San Lucas.

Corinna


----------



## Evad

narsibvl said:


> What do you mean by Nikkor version ? I thought he was talking about the same lens NO ?



Oh he probably was. I just mentioned Nikkor as apposed to other brands like Tamron and Sigma and such.


----------



## Evad




----------



## narsibvl

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I never knew about the cat!  What is the story?  When did the cat get there, who takes care of it...etc
> 
> 
> WHERE is this???  it looks beautiful



This is Cabo beach. On the far side is the lovers beach.


----------



## tessasmom

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I never knew about the cat!  What is the story?  When did the cat get there, who takes care of it...etc
> 
> There is a thread on here about Casey, the Castaway cat. Everyone was worried after the hurricane recently went through. The whole cat story and tales of how she got there are in the thread! We missed seeing her in Dec.
> 
> WHERE is this???  it looks beautiful



It looks like Cabo San Lucas! Yes?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## dlf246

A big, big thanks to all of you.  I LOVE the pictures.  Here's a pic to say thanks!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

A little touch-up work while in port.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

One week ago today this was my view when I took a short walk from Cabana #9


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

And this was the view as we opened the door to Cabana #9:


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

PrincessShmoo said:


> A little touch-up work while in port.



Love it!
Saw the ladder straight away, took a second to see the deck crew in the yellow jumpsuit blended in with the anchor! lol!

No other cruise line would worry about a scratch on an anchor and send someone on a boson's chair to touch up the paint like that!

Ex Techie


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I just told my DH the other day that I feel bad for DCL's maintenance crew because they are always out there working so hard to keep "our" ships looking so beautiful and they don't ever seem to get any recognition.  They are always so pleasant!!!  They always stop to say "Hi" as you walk by them....can't say that for all of the other CM's we see in the hallways (room service/stateroom host/hostess).  

Ex Techie - you are sooooo right about only DCL worrying about a scratch on the anchor!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Time2go2disney

Evad said:


>



Nice abstract version of St Maarten .......................


----------



## narsibvl

Las Caletas


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Carthage Sep 2010


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad

Time2go2disney said:


> Nice abstract version of St Maarten .......................



Thank you!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## Morganw42

bump


----------



## Evad




----------



## kalc12345

[/url] Believe by Captured by Amy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Magic 1/28/12


----------



## Time4disneynow

Florida Dreamin' said:


> Magic 1/28/12



Nice picture...Port Canaveral webcam????? Love the picture...


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

I guess I won't contribute then...


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Florida Dreamin' said:


> Magic 1/28/12



She look's so much better than the Dream sailing out of there!
Just gorgeous and majestic!

Ex Techie


----------



## Criswell3000

This is my first Disney Cruise and my first picture of the day:


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## tinkmom2

The day went from this:




To this:


----------



## Clochette nordique

Criswell3000 said:


> This is my first Disney Cruise and my first picture of the day:



I'm sorry, but I cannot see your picture and I'm very interrested since I'll be on the Wonder in 13 days....... 

Poussière de fée!


----------



## ssanders79

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> She look's so much better than the Dream sailing out of there!
> Just gorgeous and majestic!
> 
> Ex Techie



I'll second that!





Cozumel Magic - Alternate Reality by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr
I had the original version of this image set as my iPhone background and I ended up turning on the iOS Accessibility feature White on Black which inverts the colors to help those who need or prefer a higher contrast to read.  Anyway, I loved what it did to my wallpaper so I set out to create the alternate version by simply inverting the image and some final adjustments.  I am not usually into alternate processing of images, but this really caught my eye.


----------



## Evad

Great pics guys!!


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Criswell3000 said:


> This is my first Disney Cruise and my first picture of the day:








Not trying to steal your photo, all credits to you just making it so people can enjoy it's beauty


----------



## Criswell3000

Clochette nordique said:


> I'm sorry, but I cannot see your picture and I'm very interrested since I'll be on the Wonder in 13 days.......
> 
> Poussière de fée!


I need one more post first.


----------



## Criswell3000

Criswell3000 said:


> I need one more post first.



Here we go:


----------



## Criswell3000

Florida Dreamin' said:


> Not trying to steal your photo, all credits to you just making it so people can enjoy it's beauty [/QUO
> 
> Thanks!  Had to get my post count up.


----------



## Criswell3000

This is from our Pirate Cruise port adventure.  My son is in the foreground and this is his first beach ever.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Scott,

Another great picture! Love that it is a negative!
What did it look like in B&W?

Ex Techie


----------



## Silverfox97

Good job babe!!

(Ssanders79 is my DH  )


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Silverfox97 said:


> Good job babe!!
> 
> (Ssanders79 is my DH  )



You already know, he is a very talented man!

Just wish print's or download's of his photo's were available to buy!

Ex Techie


----------



## ssanders79

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Scott,
> 
> Another great picture! Love that it is a negative!
> What did it look like in B&W?
> 
> Ex Techie


I thought I posted this version last week..  If I did, sorry for the duplicate post. 



Cozumel Magic by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Scott you did indeed, and I missed it somehow! Sorry!
I actually love both!

If only you would sell them as I think having seen the positive and negative, I prefer the positive shot, but they would look more amazing together blown up 2'x4' size side by side with the negative flipped to mirror the other in a frame!

It's such a great completely straight on shot with so much detail!

Ex Techie


----------



## Evad




----------



## Silverfox97

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> You already know, he is a very talented man!
> 
> Just wish print's or download's of his photo's were available to buy!
> 
> Ex Techie



I have this one on our wall in 16x20 



ssanders79 said:


> Follow the Pelican by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Silverfox97 said:


> I have this one on our wall in 16x20



Ok!!! Don't boast! lol!

Ex Techie


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## pennymike

Had to show off the sign we made for our "travel room".


----------



## CenterLine

Til We Meet Again - Disney Wonder by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Med cruise 2010 Tunis, Tunisia


----------



## ssanders79

DCL Lounge Chairs by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Evad

*Nice one Scott^^^^*


----------



## collectoraholic

Mickey & Minnie wanted us to kiss like them in a picture, so this is what we got.


----------



## onecoolpilot

Evad said:


> *Nice one Scott^^^^*



Dave, your pictures are always so amazing.


----------



## shasess

ssanders79 said:


> I'll second that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cozumel Magic - Alternate Reality by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr
> I had the original version of this image set as my iPhone background and I ended up turning on the iOS Accessibility feature White on Black which inverts the colors to help those who need or prefer a higher contrast to read.  Anyway, I loved what it did to my wallpaper so I set out to create the alternate version by simply inverting the image and some final adjustments.  I am not usually into alternate processing of images, but this really caught my eye.



Very nice!


----------



## dabrosis

You can never have enough sunset shots


----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:


> *Nice one Scott^^^^*





shasess said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!




Explore DCL by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr

Now, it is time to pack the car and head to the port to explore the Dream for the first time.  I cannot wait for the new photo ops!


----------



## Evad

onecoolpilot said:


> Dave, your pictures are always so amazing. Do you use a tripod and take multiple frames with different exposure settings, then make an HDR during post processing?



Thanks so much!!!
No HDR on that one just tweaked in Topaz Asdjust.


One for today...


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## mushu756




----------



## CenterLine

Alaska Minnie Aboard the Disney Wonder by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## CenterLine

Sand Castles Disney Style by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Zandy595,

Seeing a ship docked at CC is alway's a favorite!

mushu756,

Just pulling into CC! Hope your son enjoyed it! 

CenterLine,

A great pic! Was that on a island DCL visited?

Ex Techie


----------



## mushu756

mushu756,

Just pulling into CC! Hope your son enjoyed it! 

Yes he did thanks


----------



## mykekid

Now thats a handsome kid, looks familiar 



mushu756 said:


>


----------



## Criswell3000

From the Divorce Beach side of Land's End:


----------



## mushu756

mykekid said:


> Now thats a handsome kid, looks familiar



Thanks Uncle Myke . So I see you are hooked on the boards.


----------



## mykekid

mushu756 said:


> Thanks Uncle Myke . So I see you are hooked on the boards.



Yes, true story.  I'm trying to get some info for my time machine, 8 months is way too long!


----------



## ssanders79

Just got back from a 3 night, which is not enough time to relax and enjoy the Dream.




Out of the Duck by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tinkmom2

Princesses take flight:


----------



## Evad




----------



## joannalh

Hey, Halifax is on that sign!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunset at sea through our window
with bubbles





and without


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream's Concierge Private Sundeck I by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Zandy595

I love the round funiture on the concierge sundeck.  Too bad nobody ever uses it.  At least they didn't during our cruise.


----------



## Debs Hill

love the picture of the conceirge deck.........what time of day was this taken?! It's so empty!! 
Looking forward to conceirge on the fantasy in Dec!
Debsx


----------



## ssanders79

Debs Hill said:


> love the picture of the conceirge deck.........what time of day was this taken?! It's so empty!!
> Looking forward to conceirge on the fantasy in Dec!
> Debsx



1:24 pm while at Port Canaveral on Embarkation day.


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream's Concierge Private Sundeck II by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Love Sundeck II !

Ex Techie


----------



## golfermike35

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Dream's Concierge Private Sundeck I by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Beautiful pictures.......I'm starting to have interest in HDR.....is this an example of HDR.


----------



## golfermike35

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Dream's Concierge Private Sundeck II by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



How do you do the b/w with color pillows?


----------



## ssanders79

golfermike35 said:


> Beautiful pictures.......I'm starting to have interest in HDR.....is this an example of HDR.



While I often shoot and process HDR images, this is not an HDR. 



golfermike35 said:


> How do you do the b/w with color pillows?



This one was a result of a mistake I made when I dropped the orange saturation to 0.I liked what I saw so I continued to experiment.  It alone removed the color on the deck. I dropped the others and gave blue and aqua a boost.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

ssanders79 said:


> While I often shoot and process HDR images, this is not an HDR.
> 
> 
> 
> This one was a result of a mistake I made when I dropped the orange saturation to 0.I liked what I saw so I continued to experiment.  It alone removed the color on the deck. I dropped the others and gave blue and aqua a boost.



Turned out to be a pretty cool mistake!!!!!


----------



## Evad

A storm coming over Orient Beach...


----------



## Evad

joannalh said:


> Hey, Halifax is on that sign!



That's where we are cruising to on our next cruise!!


----------



## joannalh

I'll come down and wave.


----------



## dvc deernut

Evad said:


>



*JUST CURIOUS WHEN YOU WERE THERE. WE HAVE BEEN THERE A FEW TIMES. THE LAST TIME WAS JAN 30th. WE HAD DRINKS NEAR THAT SIGN.*


----------



## golfermike35

Thanks Scott......can you tell me what software you you for post production?


----------



## ssanders79

golfermike35 said:


> Thanks Scott......can you tell me what software you you for post production?



I use LR3 with the occasional use of the plugins: Topaz Adjust and Photmatix.


----------



## Cari2109

Sailing out of Long Beach, California.


----------



## Evad

dvc deernut said:


> *JUST CURIOUS WHEN YOU WERE THERE. WE HAVE BEEN THERE A FEW TIMES. THE LAST TIME WAS JAN 30th. WE HAD DRINKS NEAR THAT SIGN.*



We were there Oct 2010.

I hear you about the drinks, this place had the best Guavaberry punch on St. Maarten...


----------



## Evad

joannalh said:


> I'll come down and wave.



We will look for you!!!


----------



## Criswell3000

On our way back to the ship, and caught this angle:


----------



## Criswell3000

Cari2109 said:


> Sailing out of Long Beach, California.



Awesome vintage look.  Did you use a filter like instagram?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic in Civitaveccia, Italy


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream - Evolution Blue by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Kuiska2009

Finally got to the end of the thread. These pics are amazing, I can't wait to get on my first Disney cruise and take some of my own.


----------



## Tink rules

The Fantasy today in the Azores...


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream - Evolution Reflection by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream Draft Beer by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Cari2109

Criswell3000 said:


> Awesome vintage look.  Did you use a filter like instagram?



Yes. I actually took this picture on my phone.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## dvc deernut

Evad said:


> We were there Oct 2010.
> 
> I hear you about the drinks, this place had the best Guavaberry punch on St. Maarten...



*GREAT SHOT. WE WERE IN THERE 2 WEEKS AGO. I BOUGHT A BOTTLE OF GUAVABERRY. MAKES A GREAT GUAVABERRY COLADA*


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## cmash95

PrincessShmoo said:


>



wow when did you cruise? In all our cruises we never were lucky enough to meet a princess at dinner. we did get a small show with beauty and the beast on our panama canal cruise but we never got a close up with a princess. I am jealous


----------



## ssanders79

Adventures Away Sail-Away Celebration by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

cmash95 said:


> wow when did you cruise? In all our cruises we never were lucky enough to meet a princess at dinner. we did get a small show with beauty and the beast on our panama canal cruise but we never got a close up with a princess. I am jealous



That was on our 10 night Med cruise in 2010.  It was the day we were in Rome.  The menu that night was Master Chef.  We ate in Lumiere's that night.  We also had got pictures of Belle and Snow White.  There was also an italian opera singer (sort of a'la Pavarotti-like)making the rounds in the room.


----------



## kwright868

https://picasaweb.google.com/106009725411784125034/Disney?authkey=Gv1sRgCN-otfaKq_2mrwE


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arriving in La Spezia, Italy


----------



## mkmommy

Sailing into Naples


----------



## ssanders79

...like an AQUADUCK. by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

ssanders79,

Haha! That so much like the artist's impression, but is real!

I dread to think how much Imagineering charged for Donald's A** to stick out of the funnel like that!
I wonder which CM that is in trouble will get the job of doing the paint touch up's! 
"You were late for work, now go and paint Donald's A**"! 

Cool shot! 

Ex Techie


----------



## ssanders79

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> ssanders79,
> 
> Haha! That so much like the artist's impression, but is real!
> 
> I dread to think how much Imagineering charged for Donald's A** to stick out of the funnel like that!
> I wonder which CM that is in trouble will get the job of doing the paint touch up's!
> "You were late for work, now go and paint Donald's A**"!
> 
> Cool shot!
> 
> Ex Techie


Hilarious. The stacks were in need of a pressure washing.... Thanks to the birds.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic from the La Spezia tender


----------



## cdfl30

Key West by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Beautiful picture CDF! Is it just me or does the Magic look the prettiest of the four?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pirate night deck party


----------



## CenterLine

Donald in the Atrium of the Disney Dream by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## Disney Dreams




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream's Goofy Golf - The Eye Exam by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## elastigirlfan

Disney Dreams said:


>



Beautiful pic!!


----------



## CherylSue

Our parasailing adventure!


----------



## Renysmom

ssanders79 said:


> ...like an AQUADUCK. by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr




Scott you know I need this for my desktop...PLEASE..


----------



## Renysmom

Finally getting around to process some of the photos from our October cruise.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## ssanders79

Renysmom said:


> Scott you know I need this for my desktop...PLEASE..



Thanks, it is also my current wallpaper.  If you cannot get the image from Flickr send me a PM.




Disney Dream - Skyline | Paris by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Houzer

Beautiful Pics~!~


----------



## Houzer

Disney Dreams said:


>



Where is this?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Houzer said:


> Where is this?



That would be Cabo San Lucas.


----------



## cdfl30

Florida Dreamin' said:


> Beautiful picture CDF! Is it just me or does the Magic look the prettiest of the four?



Thank you   The Magic will always be a classic to me.  I love the Dream and I'm sure the Fantasy too but have a lot of good memories on the Magic!


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream -  Pink...Elephants on Parade by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ajaccio, Corsica


----------



## Renysmom

Palo aboard the Dream


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## CenterLine

Pelican Plunge on Castaway Cay by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## Renysmom

Family pool deck on the Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## ssanders79

Finding Nemo Mosaic | Disney Dream - Cabanas by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream - The District's Outdoor Lounge by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## templed




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Peek-a-boo


----------



## Renysmom

Adult Deck area on the Dream.  

Larger version available here




Disney Dream Pano by Kelly_A, on Flickr


----------



## Disney Dreams

elastigirlfan said:


> Beautiful pic!!



Thank you.  I appreciate the kind comment.

- Dreams


----------



## Disney Dreams

Disney Dreams said:


>





elastigirlfan said:


> Beautiful pic!!


Thank you.  I appreciate the kind comment.



Houzer said:


> Where is this?





PrincessShmoo said:


> That would be Cabo San Lucas.



PrincessShmoo is correct.  It is Los Arcos.  We paid for a DCL excursion on a boat that took us around the water and to Los Arcos.  It is probably THE landmark for Cabo San Lucas.  Pretty cool looking, and fun to photograph. 

- Dreams


----------



## DVCTigger

Our towel zoo!!


----------



## wenuwish

Pictures! I have them!
I love looking through this thread and now I finally have some of my own to contribute! Hoorah!


----------



## Disney Dreams

DVCTigger, cute picture!!!  I love your zoo!   I do the same with our menagerie throughout our cruise and DH laughs patronizes me about it, but our stateroom host even re-made one for me that, err, experienced a minor tragedy mid-cruise.   Love your pic!


----------



## jnsma

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Dream's Goofy Golf - The Eye Exam by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Obviously I've failed the eye exam.  I've played golf over 5 times and never read the sign.

It seems alittle nonsensical but maybe I haven't decoded it correctly.  I also lost it at the end.  Does anyone know what the full message is?  
Here's what I got:
I see you rock putter swing easy at ?? cup <then I lose it>

thanks.


----------



## jnsma

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Dream's Goofy Golf - The Eye Exam by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Obviously I've failed the eye exam.  I've played golf over 5 times and never read the sign.

It seems alittle nonsensical but maybe I haven't decoded it correctly.  I also lost it at the end.  Does anyone know what the full message is?  
Here's what I got:
I see you rock putter swing easy at ?? cup <then I lose it>

thanks.


----------



## shadowryter

jnsma said:


> Obviously I've failed the eye exam. I've played golf over 5 times and never read the sign.
> 
> It seems alittle nonsensical but maybe I haven't decoded it correctly. I also lost it at the end. Does anyone know what the full message is?
> Here's what I got:
> I see you rock putter swing easy at empty cup today feature...<then I lose it>
> 
> thanks.


This is what I see....the rest is too blurry. Very cool image though.


----------



## dta87

jnsma said:


> Obviously I've failed the eye exam.  I've played golf over 5 times and never read the sign.
> 
> It seems alittle nonsensical but maybe I haven't decoded it correctly.  I also lost it at the end.  Does anyone know what the full message is?
> Here's what I got:
> I see you rock putter swing easy at ?? cup <then I lose it>
> 
> thanks.



I think it says "I see you are OK putter. Swing easy at empty cup to defeat your friends"


----------



## shadowryter

wenuwish said:


> Pictures! I have them!
> I love looking through this thread and now I finally have some of my own to contribute! Hoorah!


I love this shot.


----------



## Siliobear

Disney Dreams said:


> PrincessShmoo is correct.  It is Los Arcos.  We paid for a DCL excursion on a boat that took us around the water and to Los Arcos.  It is probably THE landmark for Cabo San Lucas.  Pretty cool looking, and fun to photograph.
> 
> - Dreams



Beautiful shot! Which excursion was this? I didn't remember seeing Los Arcos on any of the descriptions. The boat might be perfect for us, as we're traveling with my DM (85) and trying to find ideas that all ages can enjoy.


----------



## Jusacuz




----------



## jeepwreck

i have never been on a Disney cruise but i think we are planning on going some time soon..

but i was in Nassau Bahamas a few weeks ago and spotted a Disney Cruise ship which i thought was very neat


----------



## Kborn

jnsma said:


> Obviously I've failed the eye exam.  I've played golf over 5 times and never read the sign.
> 
> It seems alittle nonsensical but maybe I haven't decoded it correctly.  I also lost it at the end.  Does anyone know what the full message is?
> Here's what I got:
> I see you rock putter swing easy at ?? cup <then I lose it>
> 
> thanks.



What about, " I See you are OK putter, swing easy at my T-cup to defeat your friends "


----------



## jenseib

dta87 said:


> I think it says "I see your OK putter. Swing easy at empty cup to defeat your friends"



Thats what I see too


----------



## Evad

Just back from a few days at Disneyland Resort!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sailing out of Corsica


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream - Admiral Donald I by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## dvc deernut

Evad said:


> Just back from a few days at Disneyland Resort!!



*3 WEEKS AGO WE WALKED ALLLLLLLL THE WAY AROUND THAT HARBOUR TO GET TO SHIP DOCKS AND SENOR FROGS*


----------



## Renysmom

Deck chair anyone?

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6941065519/]
	
 
Deck Chairs by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Jusacuz




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream - Atrium Lobby by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## CenterLine

Mickey and Minnie Heading for the Beach by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

I can't remember if I posted this one so please forgive me. It's a two parter. We were waiting at the tram stop for Jack Sparrow to come and I wrote him a note. We were the first ones there. 





Then we waited for Jack to come and see my love noteClick for video.


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream - Atrium Lobby Ceiling by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## wenuwish

@shadowryter - Thank you!!

@ssanders79 - Stunning pictures! I have yet to try HDR, but I've been meaning to give it a go! 


---


----------



## shadowryter

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Dream - Atrium Lobby Ceiling by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Ok Scott, I have to ask. How do you get such an exquisite shot like this? Are you lying on the floor or have some sort of photographic secret? I'd lie on the floor to get a great view like that but I think hubby might disown me. Beautiful photo.


----------



## ssanders79

wenuwish said:


> @ssanders79 - Stunning pictures! I have yet to try HDR, but I've been meaning to give it a go!



Thank you.. I know HDR is one of those like it or hate it things, but it can be a lot of fun and challenging at the same time.  The best part is there is no right or wrong way to go about it as long as you are happy with the finished result.



shadowryter said:


> Ok Scott, I have to ask. How do you get such an exquisite shot like this? Are you lying on the floor or have some sort of photographic secret? I'd lie on the floor to get a great view like that but I think hubby might disown me. Beautiful photo.



You figured out the trick   At 4:54 AM there are just a few cast members around.  In fact I took that shot while I was waiting for a CM to finish dusting Admiral Donald.




Disney Dream - Atrium Lobby II by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## yesmylove

Scott how do you get your pictures to look like that? They look like a painting, they are fantastic.


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6794951632/]
	
 
Stateroom Light by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tim Moss - Sessions





[/IMG]


----------



## ssanders79

yesmylove said:


> Scott how do you get your pictures to look like that? They look like a painting, they are fantastic.


Thanks!  The recent lobby images were HDR creations.





Planes, Trains, Automobiles, and Disney Cruise Line! by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6941065579/]
	
 
Snow White by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Renysmom said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6794951632/]
> 
> 
> Stateroom Light by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]



I love the simplicity and beauty of the object, and lovely sumptuous background in that one Renysmom! 

Ex Techie


----------



## CenterLine

Cinderella Mosaic on the Disney Dream by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## Renysmom

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> I love the simplicity and beauty of the object, and lovely sumptuous background in that one Renysmom!
> 
> Ex Techie



Thank you so much Techie.


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6820718050/]
	
 
Lifeboat by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Kuiska2009

WOW! How'd you get that lifeboat shot?


----------



## Evad




----------



## dizzi




----------



## Wadekind

dizzi said:


>



Beautiful dress


----------



## Cobrastrike

Docked at St Thomas


----------



## dizzi

Thank you


----------



## Renysmom

Kuiska2009 said:


> WOW! How'd you get that lifeboat shot?



A long telephoto and a DH who made sure I didn't slip as I was leaning over LOL


----------



## wenuwish

Studio Sea


----------



## Renysmom

Hidden Mickey on lobby chandelier of the Dream

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6820718120/]
	
 
Hidden Mickey by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## maria-fan-22

Disney Dream



Red Funnels by WHC1410, on Flickr

Love the Red Funnels!!


----------



## Minnie321

noladave said:


> sunset from a window at Lumiere's, sitting at the table, looking out a porthole on the Magic (this past week)



Also being from the New Orleans area I suppose from your list of trips that you escape Mardi Gras with Disney every year also! We are taking our first Cruise for Mardi Gras in 2013 - the Magic out of Galveston - so excited to have it so close!


----------



## ssanders79

maria-fan-22 said:


> Love the Red Funnels!!



Me too!


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6833112016/]
	
 
Going Up by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream - Atrium Lobby III by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## LuvEeyore

I love the photos on this thready!!  Thanks for all the contributions.

Any of you great photographers seen the Fantasy yet and have pictures to post?


----------



## ssanders79

LuvEeyore said:


> I love the photos on this thready!!  Thanks for all the contributions.
> 
> Any of you photographers seen the Fantasy yet and have pictures to post?



94 days...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Waiting for our tour


----------



## Sereina

The characters at the Sail Away! Deck Party on the Disney Wonder. 2/26/12





Oh, and I love ssanders79's photo of the Lobby on the Dream!


----------



## Evad




----------



## LuvEeyore

Dave, 
Beautiful picture!!!


----------



## rgrovr

I see a lot of pics of the shows on ship, but I thought cameras were not allowed? How did u guys take theses pics?


----------



## fairytalelover

Manon_Paul_Nina said:


> Nudity is the most pure form of live.
> Why be so shamefull of your body, kids love to run/walk/play naked...
> When we go to the beach we always look for the nude beach, there it isn't see and be seen, they always take the person as he is...
> But maybe it's the culture differance between Europe and the US.
> 
> Don't want to offend you or anything, just sharing my opinion.



First of all there are too many pedophiles running around these days so having my kids running around naked would not be a good idea. Putting kids at risk not to mention that their photos can end up on some kid porn site. In addition there are quite a lot of people without the most attractive bodies that I really wouldn't want to see naked.....yeesh!!


----------



## Disney Dreams

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Dream - Atrium Lobby III by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


As always, love how the colors in your shots just pop out!  Is that completely a result of your capture or some post-work too?  I don't seem to get the same color "pop" and would love to do so.



fairytalelover said:


> First of all there are...want to see naked.....yeesh!!


Just FYI, (in case you didn't notice) you are responding to a post from over a year ago.  The poster has not posted in 6 weeks so you may not get a reply.

- Dreams


----------



## Tink rules

rgrovr said:


> I see a lot of pics of the shows on ship, but I thought cameras were not allowed? How did u guys take theses pics?



Flash photography is not allowed.


----------



## Disney Dreams

Siliobear said:


> Beautiful shot! Which excursion was this? I didn't remember seeing Los Arcos on any of the descriptions. The boat might be perfect for us, as we're traveling with my DM (85) and trying to find ideas that all ages can enjoy.



Thank you so very much.  I really appreciate it!  I did not see this comment until now.  - blush with embarrassment - 

We really enjoyed the excursion.  It is called "Harbor Cruise & Scenic Stop" and we booked through DCL.  I'd be happy to tell you more about it if you want.  Just send me a PM.  I don't want to fill the photo thread with excursion details. 

Here's one I took from the hotel that we stopped at on the bus ride on that same excursion.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

rgrovr said:


> I see a lot of pics of the shows on ship, but I thought cameras were not allowed? How did u guys take theses pics?





Tink rules said:


> Flash photography is not allowed.



You used to be able to take pictures as long as you didn't use flash.  

This recently changed (sometime between Oct and Dec last year).  In Oct announcements were made prior to each show saying no flash photography, AND turn off your video screens on the back of your cameras.  This apparently didn't work, because the next time we cruised (in Dec) the announcement was "no photography"

So, AFAIK, there are no pictures (still or video) allowed during the shows.


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6982759039/]
	
 
Morning Storm by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Otimon

DSCN1572 by otimon, on Flickr


----------



## Otimon

DSCN1574 by otimon, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad

LuvEeyore said:


> Dave,
> Beautiful picture!!!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## andytaro

Disney Wonder


----------



## closetmickey

andytaro said:


> Disney Wonder



Beautiful (and new!) angle!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## JLSE50

PrincessShmoo said:


>



Great Shot!!  Where was this taken?

Jan


----------



## CenterLine

Animator's Palate, Disney Dream by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## Disney Fool

Great photo!  I must say, "Bruce" scared me half to dealth when he popped up beside our table on the Dream in Nov.  He was staring my plate and said, "oooh, that looks good!'  I jumped ten feet!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## mickeysmyboy

God bless this ship and all who sail on her...


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

mickeysmyboy said:


> God bless this ship and all who sail on her...





And a 10 x  to the house keeping team afterwards! lol!

Ex Techie


----------



## CenterLine

Mickey in the Enchanted Garden by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## Kim&Chris

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> And a 10 x  to the house keeping team afterwards! lol!
> 
> Ex Techie



  How VERY true!!


----------



## mickeysmyboy

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> And a 10 x  to the house keeping team afterwards! lol!
> 
> Ex Techie





Kim&Chris said:


> How VERY true!!



THey had out those HUGW vacuums that they use on Main Street in WDW!


----------



## Sereina

The servers usually make the ketchup in the shape of Mickey heads, but on our night at Animator's Palate our server made my brother's ketchup in the shape of Pluto!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic in Villafranche


----------



## Luv2Diz

Thanks to everyone for sharing your photos.  I want to book my first cruise more than ever!


----------



## CenterLine

Castaway Cay from the Dream by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## mkmommy

The Wonder arriving in Puerto Vallarta last week.  We ended up having to embark in PV so I have never been so happy to see a ship arrive. Did not get much sleep that night as I kept thinking what happens in the Wonder does not arrive.


----------



## Renysmom

Taken from our excursion boat in Nassau while sailing on the Disney Dream.

I know, standard tourist shot but I had to take it when the excursion guide called it a fishing hut.  Of course it was on the dock next door to Oprah's house in Nassau so that may explain it 

One heck of a fishing hut isn't it?

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6856651672/]
	
 
Fishing Hut by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## joannalh

lol, do you think Oprah fishes there?


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

CenterLine said:


> Castaway Cay from the Dream by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr



So pretty!  Can't wait to go there.


----------



## Evad




----------



## CenterLine

Castaway Air by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## HartNSoul76

mkmommy said:


> The Wonder arriving in Puerto Vallarta last week.  We ended up having to embark in PV so I have never been so happy to see a ship arrive. Did not get much sleep that night as I kept thinking what happens in the Wonder does not arrive.
> 
> May I ask why you had to fly into PV? It wasn't a cruise issue right?


----------



## mkmommy

HartNSoul76 said:


> mkmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wonder arriving in Puerto Vallarta last week.  We ended up having to embark in PV so I have never been so happy to see a ship arrive. Did not get much sleep that night as I kept thinking what happens in the Wonder does not arrive.
> 
> May I ask why you had to fly into PV? It wasn't a cruise issue right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was due to a death in the family, we could not make it to LA in time and did not want to cancel, so flying to PV was a good solution. I was a little leary about the whole thing but it worked out.
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## CenterLine

The View from Head's Up Bar by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## LoveMickey

bumping


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## CenterLine

Flying Dutchman - Castaway Cay by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## rescuetink

CenterLine said:


> Flying Dutchman - Castaway Cay by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr



I miss seeing it there!!!    Where did they move it to anyway????


----------



## shadowryter

They dismantled and took it away...


----------



## shadowryter

And on a much happier note....Godiva Chocolate Martini anyone?


----------



## LuvEeyore

MMMMM...that martini looks great!!  and Godiva at that...me thinks this should go on my to try list!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic in Villafranche


----------



## SideshowBob

One of many great details of the Disney Fantasy ...


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Fantasy's Atrium Chandelier.


----------



## CenterLine

The Aquaduck at Sunset by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream - Admiral Donald's Best Webfoot Forward by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## CenterLine

Head's Up Bar, Castaway Cay by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Dream - Walt Disney Theatre Rotunda by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Casino in Monte Carlo


----------



## CenterLine

The Dream by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Jen

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Dream - Walt Disney Theatre Rotunda by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



How many exposures are you blending and are you using photoshop or photomatrix/pro?

It is a beautiful HDR btw...  not over done.  Very nice.


----------



## ssanders79

DVC Jen said:


> How many exposures are you blending and are you using photoshop or photomatrix/pro?
> 
> It is a beautiful HDR btw...  not over done.  Very nice.



Thank you.  This was a 4 exposure bracket.  I typically try to shoot at least 7 bracketed shots.  I am not sure what I did that morning, but I seem to have miscounted on a good deal of my brackets leaving me with one less than I planned.  (my camera does not have built in bracketing) I used Photomatix to merge the images.


----------



## ssanders79

The Golden Mickey by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

dupe


----------



## DVC Jen

ssanders79 said:


> Thank you.  This was a 4 exposure bracket.  I typically try to shoot at least 7 bracketed shots.  I am not sure what I did that morning, but I seem to have miscounted on a good deal of my brackets leaving me with one less than I planned.  (my camera does not have built in bracketing) I used Photomatix to merge the images.



Thanks.  My camera will bracket 3, and that is all I have done so far using photomatrix pro.  I really want to start bracketing more manually..  LOL  but I am just too dang lazy to drag my heavy tripod with me all the time and I don't think I can be steady enough to hand hold more than 3 exposures.

Was it a pain to drag a tripod along on your cruise?  Did you check it with other luggage or carry it on the ship?


Also - one more question and this is for anyone who has been lately.

I have heard mixed things on whether they allow photography during the shows.  My youngest is a dancer ( college dance company now) so I totally understand the no flash thing.  However, I never use flash for stage shows anyway. I don't need to.  Do they allow NON flash photography or has all photography been a no go lately?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DVC Jen said:


> Thanks.  My camera will bracket 3, and that is all I have done so far using photomatrix pro.  I really want to start bracketing more manually..  LOL  but I am just too dang lazy to drag my heavy tripod with me all the time and I don't think I can be steady enough to hand hold more than 3 exposures.
> 
> Was it a pain to drag a tripod along on your cruise?  Did you check it with other luggage or carry it on the ship?
> 
> 
> Also - one more question and this is for anyone who has been lately.
> 
> I have heard mixed things on whether they allow photography during the shows.  My youngest is a dancer ( college dance company now) so I totally understand the no flash thing.  However, I never use flash for stage shows anyway. I don't need to.  Do they allow NON flash photography or has all photography been a no go lately?



Our experience has been, on our first 3 cruises you could take pictures during the show but, NO flash photography.  In Oct 2011, the announcement at the shows changed to NO flash photography AND turn off your video screens on the back of your camera (do it the "old-fashioned" way, use the eye viewer).  If your camera had no eye viewer, then you could take pictures AS LONG AS YOUR VIDEO SCREEN IS OFF.  (Emphasis is theirs, not mine).  In December 2011, the announcement was NO PHOTOGRAPHY.

I believe it's still no photography at the shows.


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Disney Fantasy in St. Thomas, USVI.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

DVC Jen said:


> I have heard mixed things on whether they allow photography during the shows.  My youngest is a dancer ( college dance company now) so I totally understand the no flash thing.  However, I never use flash for stage shows anyway. I don't need to.  Do they allow NON flash photography or has all photography been a no go lately?





I just got off the Fantasy.  It's definitely no photography at all now.  And it was very strictly enforced.  There was someone at the back of the theater watching.  As soon as a video screen appeared, the CM took off towards that person and tapped them on the shoulder.  They were literally jogging towards the person as soon as they saw it.


----------



## ssanders79

DVC Jen said:


> Was it a pain to drag a tripod along on your cruise?  Did you check it with other luggage or carry it on the ship?


. I have a Benro travel angel tripod that can fold up and fit in my camera bag which I carry on.  I usually always have it with me. Regardless I'd still bring a tripod. The last 2 cruises I put it in my suitcase on the last night to lighten the load for the morning trek back to the car. 



PrincessShmoo said:


> Our experience has been, on our first 3 cruises you could take pictures during the show but, NO flash photography.  In Oct 2011, the announcement at the shows changed to NO flash photography AND turn off your video screens on the back of your camera (do it the "old-fashioned" way, use the eye viewer).  If your camera had no eye viewer, then you could take pictures AS LONG AS YOUR VIDEO SCREEN IS OFF.  (Emphasis is theirs, not mine).  In December 2011, the announcement was NO PHOTOGRAPHY.
> 
> I believe it's still no photography at the shows.



In February 2012 there was a note on the navigators stating no photography in the shows period. Which was a departure from the usually no flash which was the case in Oct 2011. I'm just speculating here but, there has been a surge of DSLRs that shoot HD video coming to the market. Which would make it tougher to police video recording of the shows.


----------



## CenterLine

Let's Ride the Aquaduck by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Great pics guys!! 

Scott love the HDR shots!!


----------



## DVC Jen

ssanders79 said:


> . I have a Benro travel angel tripod that can fold up and fit in my camera bag which I carry on.  I usually always have it with me. Regardless I'd still bring a tripod. The last 2 cruises I put it in my suitcase on the last night to lighten the load for the morning trek back to the car.



Nice!  And it is strong enough to hold a heavy camera body with a big (heavy) lens?

I have a canon 5DM2 and my older tripod could not handle the weight of that with my 70-200mm lens.

I will be lugging all my camera gear with me on board, but I am thinking about checking the manfrotto tripod in the bag with my luggage.  That would just be way to much for me to be lugging around for that long.  DH will be carrying the laptop bag and probably a day bag.


----------



## DVC Jen

Disneyfalcon said:


> I just got off the Fantasy.  It's definitely no photography at all now.  And it was very strictly enforced.  There was someone at the back of the theater watching.  As soon as a video screen appeared, the CM took off towards that person and tapped them on the shoulder.  They were literally jogging towards the person as soon as they saw it.



Probably for the best anyway - now I can just sit back and relax and enjoy the show instead of snapping away.


----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:


> Great pics guys!!
> Scott love the HDR shots!!



Thanks Dave!



DVC Jen said:


> Nice!  And it is strong enough to hold a heavy camera body with a big (heavy) lens?



The spec sheet lists the load capacity of the travel angel just over 13 pounds.  The ball head is quite nice considering it came with the legs.  

For extra stability I will hang my camera bag from the hook of the center post.  

I have a set of Manfrotto legs that could stand up to a hurricane (kidding) that I rarely use because it is over 5 pounds.



DVC Jen said:


> Probably for the best anyway - now I can just sit back and relax and enjoy the show instead of snapping away.



It is nice to sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## ssanders79

Welcome to The District by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## 1153rsmith

To all you folks who routinely post pics here.  My hat is off to you.  You have an amazing eye.  I just love your shots.  

I really hate they no longer allow photography (non-flash) in the shows.  I loved having pictures from our last cruise.  I don't know what I will put in the scrapbook this time for the shows.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DVC Jen said:


> Probably for the best anyway - now I can just sit back and relax and enjoy the show instead of snapping away.





ssanders79 said:


> It is nice to sit back and enjoy the show.



I totally agree.  Now, if we could just do something about those light up drinks they sell before the shows.


----------



## collectoraholic

Took this while snorkeling off of Christmas Island while DCL was stopped in St. Thomas a few weeks ago:


----------



## Sereina

A hidden Mickey in the window at Triton's on the Wonder:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sereina said:


> A hidden Mickey in the window at Triton's on the Wonder:



I have one of those!


----------



## CenterLine

Castaway Cay Seen From Cabanas by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## CenterLine

Castaway Air by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## holie

CenterLine said:


> Castaway Cay Seen From Cabanas by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr



LOVE IT! Such a cool/beautiful shot!


----------



## Zandy595

collectoraholic said:


> Took this while snorkeling off of Christmas Island while DCL was stopped in St. Thomas a few weeks ago:



Awesome picture!


----------



## Sereina

At the Pirate Party on the Disney Wonder. I love Goofy in the background. lol!


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## CenterLine

holie said:


> LOVE IT! Such a cool/beautiful shot!



Thank you!


----------



## jenseib

ssanders79 said:


> Thank you.  This was a 4 exposure bracket.  I typically try to shoot at least 7 bracketed shots.  I am not sure what I did that morning, but I seem to have miscounted on a good deal of my brackets leaving me with one less than I planned.  (my camera does not have built in bracketing) I used Photomatix to merge the images.



I love the picture much better than a lot of the other HDR's. It's looks more real.


----------



## TinaRN

CenterLine said:


> Castaway Cay Seen From Cabanas by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr



Which ship is this from?  It is a *gorgeous* shot!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Bon Voyage to all the lucky folks sailing on the Disney Fantasy Maiden Voyage!


----------



## CenterLine

The Bottom Side of Water by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## CenterLine

TinaRN said:


> Which ship is this from?  It is a *gorgeous* shot!



Thank you!  This is from the Dream.


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

A Fantasy in Sint Maarten.


----------



## ssanders79

Stacked Reflection - Disney Cruise Line by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Not a great picture, but here's Mickey & Minnie in Barcelona


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

ssanders79 said:


> Stacked Reflection - Disney Cruise Line by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Scott.....

WOW!!! That is an amazing shot and the reflection in the water is stunning!

Like! 

Ex Techie 

Edit to add: such a shame the top right side of the bottom wave is out. I wish they would just find a lighting solution to create that blue glow effect that would just work!


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## CenterLine

The Dream at Sunset by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## LKShep

The Magic at Castaway Cay in Sept 2009


----------



## ssanders79

jenseib said:


> I love the picture much better than a lot of the other HDR's. It's looks more real.


Thanks!


extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Scott.....
> 
> WOW!!! That is an amazing shot and the reflection in the water is stunning!
> 
> Like!
> 
> Ex Techie
> 
> Edit to add: such a shame the top right side of the bottom wave is out. I wish they would just find a lighting solution to create that blue glow effect that would just work!



Thanks, I was so worried I messed something up I went back to check the images and indeed the light is out.




Disney Dream - Deck 13 Forward by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## maria-fan-22




----------



## indychristine

PrincessShmoo said:


> I can't decide which one to post.  This was the desert buffet by the pool on "Tropical Night" on our WBPC 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love seeing them all!! Thanks to everyone for posting these pics. You are all so talented!  
As we are getting ready for our next DCL cruise, in 40 days, I love coming here and just spending hours looking and reading! 

I do have to say the CC pics taking down the Flying Dutchman were sad to look at. It was strange to go to CC and not see it there... I am glad I have plenty of pics and memories of it!!


----------



## LKShep




----------



## CenterLine

Disney Dream Atrium Characters by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

This makes the whole trip worth it!


----------



## ssanders79

A Palm Frond Dream by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

A Palm Frond Dream by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Sereina

ssanders79 said:


> A Palm Frond Dream by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


This is beautiful!


----------



## tinkmom2

Everyone has a port hole picture


----------



## budamacdvcr

ssanders79 said:


> A Palm Frond Dream by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Great pic! Looks like this is from a view of the cabana beach?


----------



## budamacdvcr

tinkmom2 said:


> Everyone has a port hole picture



Precious! DD is 17 and we miss though days!


----------



## ssanders79

budamacdvcr said:


> Great pic! Looks like this is from a view of the cabana beach?



It was taken by the restrooms at the far end of the family beach over by the walkway to Pelican Point.


----------



## CenterLine

The Last Night by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## LKShep

Mickey Pool, Disney Magic, October 10, 2011


----------



## CenterLine

Wait ... I Want To Go Back ... by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## joannalh

Here's my porthole pic!


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

AquaDuck? No! AquaLab!


----------



## Jaymepops

CenterLine said:


> The Dream at Sunset by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr



I Adore this picture....this is how I see the world and want to capture it! I am still learning, but I love the colors, the simple complicatiion and the reflection!!! Amazing! Nice job! Worth the price of the cruise!


----------



## Jaymepops

CenterLine said:


> The Bottom Side of Water by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr



How long did you have to wait for the rider to come along?!?!?!? 

GREAT PIC!


----------



## p17blo

I would like to start to add some of my work here.  How do you post pics hosted on Flickr?  Is there some kind of BBCode to support that?

Paul


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

p17blo said:


> I would like to start to add some of my work here.  How do you post pics hosted on Flickr?  Is there some kind of BBCode to support that?
> 
> Paul



Not calling you an idiot Paul, but here's the DIS Idiots guide!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1359157

HTH's!

I use Photobucket and copy the IMG tag and paste it into the yellow box above the post text box that look's like it has a mountain and little square in the top right corner.

Ex Techie


----------



## p17blo

Thanks for the pointer, I mainly use Imageshack when posting to forums, however I always find that I need to upload there specifically to post into the Forum, when as I am a pro Flickr user so would prefer to link directly from Flickr.  Given the hotlinks or Flikr that appear in this thread I thought there maybe some other way that just posting IMG tags.


----------



## p17blo

OK, so I think I might have worked it out - Here is my first attempt for you - I've been taking photos for a long time, I've never really done much in the way of post edits (apart from levels) but I have been wanting to 'tweak' my photos for a long time.  To start with I thought I would post a tweaked and an original photo so you can see the difference.  Love to hear feedback (good and bad).  All DCL pics from my last cruise (January 2012) would be taken with my 'Toy Camera', a Canon SX230.  I was busy capturing other pics for some college work which was all about taking pics on a point & shoot - I'm off in 4 week on Fantasy and this time I will be taking all the kit (well as much as I can) which includes a bridge and my Canon 60D.  Hope you enjoy my pics.




Deck Chairs - Tweaked by P17blo, on Flickr




Deck Chairs - Original by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Renysmom

p17blo said:


> Thanks for the pointer, I mainly use Imageshack when posting to forums, however I always find that I need to upload there specifically to post into the Forum, when as I am a pro Flickr user so would prefer to link directly from Flickr.  Given the hotlinks or Flikr that appear in this thread I thought there maybe some other way that just posting IMG tags.



Go to flickr and to the image you want to post then click on share (just above the photo on the top right).  Open up "Grab the HTML/BB Code" and pick the size you want to post.  Then copy the coding that appears.

Come back here and in the posting box click on the "Insert Link" icon (globe with chain) and paste what you copied from Flick'r.

I sometime need to go into the code and hit enter just before the title of the image in order for it to wrap below the photo just as an FYI.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sereina

Mickey at Minnie's Fiesta Grande on the MR cruise on the Wonder.


----------



## auntie

budamacdvcr said:


> Precious! DD is 17 and we miss though days!



Mine just turned 25 last week (and is getting married in September)..and I was thinking the same thing when I saw that photo. Where did those days go?  She may be a young woman now, but in that picture I carry in my mind of my kids...she's my little girl in a Cinderella dress.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

p17blo said:


> OK, so I think I might have worked it out



Love what you did with the teak deck wood and enhanced blues in the deck chairs!

Ex Techie


----------



## p17blo

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Love what you did with the teak deck wood and enhanced blues in the deck chairs!
> 
> Ex Techie


Thanks

Paul


----------



## jenseib

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Not calling you an idiot Paul, but here's the DIS Idiots guide!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1359157
> 
> HTH's!
> 
> I use Photobucket and copy the IMG tag and paste it into the yellow box above the post text box that look's like it has a mountain and little square in the top right corner.
> 
> Ex Techie



With photobucket you don't even have to do that. You just copy the IMG tag and paste it directly here. The mountain box is goo for ones that don't have the IMG already wrapped around them.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

jenseib said:


> With photobucket you don't even have to do that. You just copy the IMG tag and paste it directly here. The mountain box is goo for ones that don't have the IMG already wrapped around them.



Cool, even more simple! 

Ex Techie


----------



## Evad

I hate this sign........


----------



## pooksma

Beautiful photos all. I have scrolled through each page over the last few days.

First cruise with DCL to be booked tomorrow


----------



## CenterLine

Jaymepops said:


> I Adore this picture....this is how I see the world and want to capture it! I am still learning, but I love the colors, the simple complicatiion and the reflection!!! Amazing! Nice job! Worth the price of the cruise!



Thank you!



Jaymepops said:


> How long did you have to wait for the rider to come along?!?!?!?
> 
> GREAT PIC!



Not to long. I had just missed one and another came along in a minute or two.


----------



## Aby

Hi guys, 

First time posting to this thread, but I've been checking out all the beautiful photos! Here is one of my from last summer's Alaska cruise - the Disney Wonder docked at Canada Place!






Aby


----------



## Disneyfun1

ssanders79 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was so worried I messed something up I went back to check the images and indeed the light is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Dream - Deck 13 Forward by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Love the photos you have put up here ssanders79! any tips to get great photos like that when i go? i have a canon t2i with the factory lenses, 17-50mm and 50-250mm. I usually just use auto or no flash since im not sure about all the other settings. feel free to contact at disneyfun1@cox.net if you are able.


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## denise

Here's a picture of my DD with Larry the cable guy on the Maiden Voyage of the Fantasy!!! Taken with Iphone, I wasn't carrying my camera...did from that point on...



eleni larry the cable guy by dionysia mou, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

capkincaid said:


>


Here's my spin on that location



Castaway Cay Coconut Oil by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## abitagirl916

Evad said:


> I hate this sign........



I know, me too.  Great picture of a sad sign!


----------



## woj68

Great photos everyone. I can't wait to post some new images from our next  cruise when we sail on the Fantasy 4th of July week. It's been a looong wait.  

Meanwhile, here's a shot from our last cruise over two years ago. For you *HDR* photogs out there, here's some specs on this shot. 

Three bracketed shots (-2 to +2) on a tripod. Processed using Photomatix Pro (mid setting at 90% strength). Adjusted in CS4 first by using Topaz DeNoise 5 then added a little contrast, brightened up the scene a bit, added a little vibrance and color then sharpened with high pass filter. Final touches with Topaz Adjust 5.


----------



## capkincaid

p17blo said:


> Here's my spin on that location
> 
> Paul



I like your color better than mine.


----------



## p17blo

capkincaid said:


> I like your color better than mine.



It's just a simple saturation tweak post edit.  I love castaway for the the chance to take vibrant colours


----------



## p17blo

What a fab image - I never noticed the ceiling was like that in the terminal before now - Never looked up I suppose.

I use photomatix (whenever I remember to take bracketed photos) - Did you know there is an option to remove those ghosting artifacts?  It's not the default, so easy to miss.  Has helped me a lot as ghosting is one of the downers of HDR.



woj68 said:


>


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

woj68 said:


> Great photos everyone. I can't wait to post some new images from our next  cruise when we sail on the Fantasy 4th of July week. It's been a looong wait.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a shot from our last cruise over two years ago. For you *HDR* photogs out there, here's some specs on this shot.
> 
> Three bracketed shots (-2 to +2) on a tripod. Processed using Photomatix Pro (mid setting at 90% strength). Adjusted in CS4 first by using Topaz DeNoise 5 then added a little contrast, brightened up the scene a bit, added a little vibrance and color then sharpened with high pass filter. Final touches with Topaz Adjust 5.



Umm Umm Umm...... WOW!!!

That is an amazing photo woj68!

Ex Techie


----------



## woj68

p17blo said:


> What a fab image - I never noticed the ceiling was like that in the terminal before now - Never looked up I suppose.
> 
> I use photomatix (whenever I remember to take bracketed photos) - Did you know there is an option to remove those ghosting artifacts?  It's not the default, so easy to miss.  Has helped me a lot as ghosting is one of the downers of HDR.



Thanks very much. I'm a fan of architecture and I always find myself checking out the ceilings in beautiful spaces such as this. Yes, I'm familiar with the anti-ghosting feature although I find sometimes that it doesn't completely fix the issue as seen here. 



extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Umm Umm Umm...... WOW!!!
> 
> That is an amazing photo woj68!
> 
> Ex Techie



Thank you Ex Techie!


----------



## p17blo

Dream Corridor - Tweaked by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## sillywin

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mickeysmyboy

p17blo said:


> Still not sure about my Tweaks - I spend an age doing them and then I feel like I prefer the original.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Dream Corridor - Original by P17blo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream Corridor - Tweaked by P17blo, on Flickr
> 
> Paul



LOVE the colors in the tweaked version!


----------



## CenterLine

Remy, Disney Dream by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

Disneyfun1 said:


> Love the photos you have put up here ssanders79! any tips to get great photos like that when i go? i have a canon t2i with the factory lenses, 17-50mm and 50-250mm. I usually just use auto or no flash since im not sure about all the other settings.



Thank you.  I would say, get to know your camera better and then experiment outside of your comfort zone of auto.  Gone are the days when there was a cost/click to experiment.  If you have any specific questions feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## ssanders79

Castaway Cay's Mount Rustmore Revisited by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

Duplicate post


----------



## PixieMom712

ssanders79 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssanders79/6915883932/
> Castaway Cay's Mount Rustmore Revisited by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



All of your pictures are gorgeous but this one has so much creativity including the angle and lens I just had to comment. Breathtaking!


----------



## Sereina

ssanders79 said:


> Castaway Cay's Mount Rustmore Revisited by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


This is an amazing shot!


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

A beauty in St. Thomas.


----------



## p17blo

Florida Dreamin' said:


> A beauty in St. Thomas.


When was Fantasy in St Thomas?  I didn't think it had done any Eastern Caribbean yet?

Paul


----------



## Tinkers

p17blo said:


> When was Fantasy in St Thomas?  I didn't think it had done any Eastern Caribbean yet?
> 
> Paul



They did a Eastern cruise on 16th March & was in St Thomas 20th March.


----------



## Tink rules

the Fantasy did several shake down cruises before the Maiden... mostly with cast members and travel agents on board.


----------



## p17blo

Tink rules said:


> the Fantasy did several shake down cruises before the Maiden... mostly with cast members and travel agents on board.


I knew it had done some test cruises as I know a journo and a travel agent that were on board, but thought that they had all been around the bahamas.

Oh well, nicely captured.


----------



## p17blo

Life Boats from Dream



Life Boats by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## Sereina

Chip 'n Dale at the Sail Away! Party.


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

p17blo said:


> I knew it had done some test cruises as I know a journo and a travel agent that were on board, but thought that they had all been around the bahamas.
> 
> Oh well, nicely captured.



Yeah, it was before the Bahamas cruises. 3/8 - 3/15 was a Western and 3/16 - 3/23 was an Eastern sailing.

Thanks. 
~ FD.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## ssanders79

Castaway Ray's Stingray Adventure by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## DisneyBasket

capkincaid said:


>



Does anyone else see Goofy running in the clouds??


----------



## mickeysmyboy

DisneyBasket said:


> Does anyone else see Goofy running in the clouds??



 now that you mention it, I do!!!


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

The people that make it all happen. (Note - they are painting even before the MV, talk about attention to detail!)


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Guess Who!


----------



## dolphingirl47

PrincessShmoo said:


> Guess Who!



Which cruise is this from?

Corinna


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dolphingirl47 said:


> Which cruise is this from?
> 
> Corinna



Hi, Corinna!

Med cruise Sep 2010


----------



## dolphingirl47

PrincessShmoo said:


> Hi, Corinna!
> 
> Med cruise Sep 2010



OK, I was hoping she may have resurfaced on the Wonder. We do miss her. She was our head server on the Magic in 2009 and we had never anybody nearly as good.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dolphingirl47 said:


> OK, I was hoping she may have resurfaced on the Wonder. We do miss her. She was our head server on the Magic in 2009 and we had never anybody nearly as good.
> 
> Corinna



The last I heard (sometime last year) she was taking time off to have a baby.  Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## TempusFugit

Florida Dreamin' said:


> The people that make it all happen. (Note - they are painting even before the MV, talk about attention to detail!)




I need a t-shirt that says that....


----------



## ssanders79

The Scott Palm by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## macleod1979

TempusFugit said:


> I need a t-shirt that says that....



Agreed

 -J


----------



## p17blo

OK, so it seems a tonne of posts have gone missing in the last 24 hours


----------



## p17blo

And so here is my post from Yesterday - Image created from my library of photos to give Mount Rustmore a different appearance




Mount Rustmore - A Different Perspective by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## mmouse37

They have been working on the transitioning to the new servers so things are a bit wacky.

MJ


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## scrapbooker79

Capkincaid, I LOVE that picture above!!!
We're heading to Alaska in 2 months, and I'm hoping to get a really cool picture of my kids and their cousins with the ship in the background!
Great shot!


----------



## p17blo

And so here is today's pic from me.  



Crash Landing on Castaway Cay by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## Evad




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## p17blo

Anyone care to join me for a swift drink?




Heads Up Bar - Castaway Cay by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## LUVMICKEY

p17blo said:


> Anyone care to join me for a swift drink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heads Up Bar - Castaway Cay by P17blo, on Flickr
> 
> Paul



We would love to be there to join you


----------



## ssanders79

p17blo said:


> Anyone care to join me for a swift drink?
> Paul



Sure can you make it on any of these dates?

6/22/2012
12/14/2012
3/15/2013
10/18/2013
12/14/2013 (tentative)





Sun Kissed Dream by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## eblong

Mother Magic with her youngest daughter, The Fantasy.


----------



## macleod1979

Ssanders, that pic is gorgeous. How did you capture such a beautiful moment??

 -J


----------



## shadowryter

p17blo said:


> Anyone care to join me for a swift drink?
> 
> 
> Heads Up Bar - Castaway Cay by P17blo, on Flickr
> 
> Paul


Great shot Paul...I love that place. 



ssanders79 said:


> Sure can you make it on any of these dates?
> Sun Kissed Dream by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


Hey Scott...positively breath taking photo... Love the colors in this one.


----------



## capkincaid

My take....


----------



## shadowryter

Hey....I have one of those too.


----------



## CenterLine

I'll keep with the current theme...




Head's Up Bar, Castaway Cay by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Oh, I really started something with that one 
So how about this one?  



Hammock on Castaway Cay by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Heads Up!


----------



## holie

One of my favourite pictures from Castaway Cay. So pretty


----------



## NWDAD

ssanders79 said:


> Sure can you make it on any of these dates?
> 
> 6/22/2012
> 12/14/2012
> 3/15/2013
> 10/18/2013
> 12/14/2013 (tentative)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Kissed Dream by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



I can make the 12/14/12 date.  See you there.

NWDad


----------



## Zandy595

Florida Dreamin' said:


> Heads Up!


I don't remember seeing that upper level deck on the Heads' Up bar. Has it always been there?  Or is that an optical illusion and it's something else behind it?


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Zandy595 said:


> I don't remember seeing that upper level deck on the Heads' Up bar. Has it always been there?  Or is that an optical illusion and it's something else behind it?



It's Pelican Plunge.  

~ FD.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Florida Dreamin' said:


> Heads Up!



Looks like this picture was taken during 2 for 1 hour!!!  I don't think I've ever seen so many people there!


----------



## Evad




----------



## p17blo

Which Way?



Which Way - Castaway Cay by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## gruZ




----------



## Mom2Kaylee

My daughter almost 1 year ago on CC. Will try to get another one in 2 weeks!


----------



## Sereina

Mom2Kaylee said:


> My daughter almost 1 year ago on CC. Will try to get another one in 2 weeks!


Awwww! This is adorable!


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## ssanders79

macleod1979 said:


> Ssanders, that pic is gorgeous. How did you capture such a beautiful moment??
> 
> -J





shadowryter said:


> Hey Scott...positively breath taking photo... Love the colors in this one.



Thanks.  While I captured the images and made the decisions, most of the credit for the grunt work go to my computer.



NWDAD said:


> I can make the 12/14/12 date.  See you there.
> NWDad


Anyone else?




I've Got A Dream by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## gruZ




----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Looks like this picture was taken during 2 for 1 hour!!!  I don't think I've ever seen so many people there!



Well... it as a Cast only cruise so you know what that means.. 

~ FD


----------



## p17blo

Dream Mickey by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Water Taxi.


----------



## mickeysmyboy

p17blo said:


> Dream Mickey by P17blo, on Flickr
> 
> Paul



Oh my goodness!!! I LOVE this picture!!!! Fabulous!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Florida Dreamin' said:


> Well... it as a Cast only cruise so you know what that means..
> 
> ~ FD



Oh yeah....we were on the Wonder in Sept. 2010 and were walking around on deck 10 and we heard a bunch of noise coming from the bow of the ship.  So we stood there for a few minutes until we could figure out what was going on.  Then we heard a bunch of people singing the song from "Fresh Prince of Bel Air".  That was at about 1:00 am....it was a bunch of Cast Members partying it up by the CM pool.  I thought that was really cool that they were able to do that.  I'm sure they can party just as well as some of us guests!


----------



## p17blo

mickeysmyboy said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I LOVE this picture!!!! Fabulous!!


Thank you so much for your comments.


----------



## p17blo

Castaway Runway by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

A rainy St. Thomas.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## tinkmom2

This is an oldie but I love how colorful it is! I miss swimming with the fishes lol


----------



## ssanders79

I've Got Another Dream by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Castaway Pumphouse by P17blo, on Flickr

Paul


----------



## p17blo

Dream Door by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arriving in Barcelona


----------



## HansLanda

Disney Dream taken from the snorkel lagoon


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Only worry in the world is the tide gonna reach my chair


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## Evad




----------



## Mom2Kaylee




----------



## MommaMouse411

shadowryter said:


> Hey....I have one of those too.



Hey Shadowryter!!! so I'm wondering..how did you take this photo..(fstop..etc)? I have a canon rebel Ts1..i know its the bottom of the barrel but I could never get the colors to look that vibrant?


----------



## shadowryter

MommaMouse411 said:


> Hey Shadowryter!!! so I'm wondering..how did you take this photo..(fstop..etc)? I have a canon rebel Ts1..i know its the bottom of the barrel but I could never get the colors to look that vibrant?


Hi there MommaMouse, so good to hear from you. I see you did the Western Magic. I'm going to have to check out your TR as we're sailing the Fantasy...our first Western. Can't wait. As far as my camera goes, I hate to disappoint you, it's just a point and shoot. A Nikon S8100 and I love it. The trick to the photo is what happens after. I use Topaz Adjust and then Topaz Denoise in Photoshop. You can transfer any photo into something very special. I admit I don't work as hard as the wonderful photographers you see on this thread but I have fun. I recently purchased my first DLSR so I have a lot of learning to do before our next trip. Have a magical day.
Linda


----------



## p17blo

Have a Great Weekend Everyone! 



Dream Boats by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

p17blo said:


> Paul



Paul,

I liked your picture a lot, but wondered what it would look like in B&W so to the liberty of changing it:






[/IMG]

I like the original but love the B&W version!

Ex Techie


----------



## Sereina

Ponz teaching us how to draw Goofy at the Animation class.


----------



## p17blo

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Paul,
> 
> I liked your picture a lot, but wondered what it would look like in B&W so to the liberty of changing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the original but love the B&W version!
> 
> Ex Techie


Always a pleasure to have someone tweak my work


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## MommaMouse411

shadowryter said:


> Hi there MommaMouse, so good to hear from you. I see you did the Western Magic. I'm going to have to check out your TR as we're sailing the Fantasy...our first Western. Can't wait. As far as my camera goes, I hate to disappoint you, it's just a point and shoot. A Nikon S8100 and I love it. The trick to the photo is what happens after. I use Topaz Adjust and then Topaz Denoise in Photoshop. You can transfer any photo into something very special. I admit I don't work as hard as the wonderful photographers you see on this thread but I have fun. I recently purchased my first DLSR so I have a lot of learning to do before our next trip. Have a magical day.
> Linda



Hey you know I never got around to doing the TR :, it actually turned into an eastern because there was a hurricane/tropical storm that made the itinirary change...I just got off the Disney 5 day (Dream) last week too and I 'm contimplated if I'm going to do one since there are several of the dis folks that are doing one..but my kids and I really enjoyed it. I took a lot of pics thats why Ijumped on this thread to see what other ways I've couldve photographed a particular thing...for one I need another lense. one with longer zoom. I had a hard time with the bright sun..over exposure in the background. I tried a bunch of things but it was hard with the kids to take my time playing with the settings. I got some good photos but then when i look at the ones on here i'm like DAAAAAAG my photo of the same thing looks like crap...lol


also I might be doing the oct 2013 fantasy...I have to decide this week.


----------



## MommaMouse411




----------



## MommaMouse411




----------



## Evad




----------



## p17blo

MommaMouse411 said:


> .. I got some good photos but then when i look at the ones on here i'm like DAAAAAAG my photo of the same thing looks like crap...lol



 I can tell you that you are not alone!  I feel exactly the same and other's work always looks better than mine - I think at least part of this is that we are all over critical of own work (I know I am).

But I agree with your other point in that this thread is a great source of inspiration.  I have got so much planned to do when I go in a couple of week I think I will be up 24/7 snapping new photos.

The worst thing for me is looking at someone else's photo and thinking 'I would NEVER have take that photo; I just wouldn't have thought of it' as techniques you can learn, but creativity is a different matter!  And I'm an IT Geek by trade and not many of them are creative (wrong side of brain!).

I'm just glad I have somewhere to share my work at least and I'm grateful for all feedback and for the chance to see how others capture the same subject matter.


----------



## p17blo

Dream Donald by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## MommaMouse411

p17blo said:


> I can tell you that you are not alone!  I feel exactly the same and other's work always looks better than mine - I think at least part of this is that we are all over critical of own work (I know I am).
> 
> But I agree with your other point in that this thread is a great source of inspiration.  I have got so much planned to do when I go in a couple of week I think I will be up 24/7 snapping new photos.
> 
> The worst thing for me is looking at someone else's photo and thinking 'I would NEVER have take that photo; I just wouldn't have thought of it' as techniques you can learn, but creativity is a different matter!  And I'm an IT Geek by trade and not many of them are creative (wrong side of brain!).
> 
> I'm just glad I have somewhere to share my work at least and I'm grateful for all feedback and for the chance to see how others capture the same subject matter.



your pics are great too. I just have to keep taking pictures thats all.


----------



## Renysmom

p17blo said:


> The worst thing for me is looking at someone else's photo and thinking 'I would NEVER have take that photo; I just wouldn't have thought of it' as techniques you can learn, but creativity is a different matter!



I couldn't say it better but bu using these threads, my FLickr threads and other boards I am slowly starting to see some things that a year ago I wouldn't have seen.

Also remember that probably 90% or more of the photos shared have been edited so you are not seeing the SOC results


----------



## ssanders79

p17blo said:


> And I'm an IT Geek by trade and not many of them are creative (wrong side of brain!).



I know what you mean  I am trying to trick my brain into thinking I'm creative by setting aside time each day to work on a photo and get away from code.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Sereina said:


> Ponz teaching us how to draw Goofy at the Animation class.


 
Love Ponz and we've just been 'missing' each other the last few cruises (I'm on the Wonder, he is on the Dream.....I do a Dream cruise, he has moved to the Wonder....geeze).  Certainly hope he is still on the Wonder next week!

.


----------



## CenterLine

Cinderella Mosaic on the Disney Dream by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

CenterLine said:


> Cinderella Mosaic on the Disney Dream by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


I have one of these but I like your colors better.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## p17blo

Castaway Couple by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

shadowryter said:


> I have one of these but I like your colors better.


If you adjust your white balance i bet you'd be close as yours is on the warm side.


----------



## p17blo

I know this has been done a thousand times before   I took a series of 20 manually pseudo bracketed photos and HDR'd them, but this tweaked single image turns out good if not better.



Castaway Plunge by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

p17blo said:


> I know this has been done a thousand times before   I took a series of 20 manually pseudo bracketed photos and HDR'd them, but this tweaked single image turns out good if not better.



I like it. I did a similar thing when I shot the bow of the magic in key west. The HDR was not nearly as goo as the single exposure tweaked.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Rockin' Bar D


----------



## shadowryter

ssanders79 said:


> If you adjust your white balance i bet you'd be close as yours is on the warm side.


Hi Scott, Thanks for the tip. I played around with the white balance yesterday around my house and outside and I could see the difference. I have so much to learn.
Linda


----------



## ssanders79

shadowryter said:


> Hi Scott, Thanks for the tip. I played around with the white balance yesterday around my house and outside and I could see the difference. I have so much to learn.
> Linda



If you shoot in RAW you can easily fix this in post.  To some extent you can still change the white balance in post.  99.9% of the time I shoot with my camera set to auto WB and is the first thing I tweak in Lr.


----------



## MommaMouse411

I guess I need to learn what HDR is...


----------



## MommaMouse411




----------



## wkrider

Spent my 44th Birthday tendered at Cabo,,,stayed on the ship and had the Quiet Cove pool area almost all to ourselves all day.  It was a great day to turn 44 with my lovely wife of almost 21 years.


----------



## Alexis Green

p17blo said:


> Castaway Couple by P17blo, on Flickr



Beautiful photo, but OUCH that guy looks as red as a tomato!


----------



## Hunclemarco

Taken on the Disney Dream....  For now i believe it was the 3rd or 4th floor just coming of the stairs into the atrium i think....


----------



## Hunclemarco




----------



## p17blo

Alexis Green said:


> Beautiful photo, but OUCH that guy looks as red as a tomato!


Yes, don't forget the image has been tweaked but when you compare it to the nicely bronzed lady also in the picture he is definitely a little red!


----------



## p17blo

MommaMouse411 said:


> I guess I need to learn what HDR is...


Scott has a fantastic demonstration of HDR (High Dynamic Range) for the pictures he took of Pelican Plunge - Not sure whether I can link to it or not, but maybe Scott can 

Basically when you capture an image in varying light some of the picture generally turns out in shadow and some turns out overly exposed due to sunlight.  When you take HDR pictures you take a range (usually 3 or more) pictures at varying exposures to capture all variations of the light. Then you use a package such as Photomatix Pro or Photoshop to merge the images together and pick out the best contrasts in the all the images to make a new one.  You can adjust the settings which can give a very surreal feel - It can be an acquired taste but I personally love the HDRs images that are over tweaked to give an almost painted feel.


----------



## MommaMouse411

p17blo said:


> Scott has a fantastic demonstration of HDR (High Dynamic Range) for the pictures he took of Pelican Plunge - Not sure whether I can link to it or not, but maybe Scott can
> 
> Basically when you capture an image in varying light some of the picture generally turns out in shadow and some turns out overly exposed due to sunlight.  When you take HDR pictures you take a range (usually 3 or more) pictures at varying exposures to capture all variations of the light. Then you use a package such as Photomatix Pro or Photoshop to merge the images together and pick out the best contrasts in the all the images to make a new one.  You can adjust the settings which can give a very surreal feel - It can be an acquired taste but I personally love the HDRs images that are over tweaked to give an almost painted feel.



o geez. thats too much work..lol! I do love the HDR images I have seen on this thread .


----------



## ssanders79

p17blo said:


> Scott has a fantastic demonstration of HDR (High Dynamic Range) for the pictures he took of Pelican Plunge - Not sure whether I can link to it or not, but maybe Scott can





Pelican Plunge HDR - Shot Sequence by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr




Pelican Plunge HDR by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## bender726

This is AMAZING!!!  Unbelievable!  Great job!  Makes me really look forward to my next Disney cruise!!!


----------



## p17blo

DCL Bus waiting at Kidani Village to take some lucky travellers to their cruise ship.



Disney Cruise Line Bus by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## CenterLine

shadowryter said:


> I have one of these but I like your colors better.



Thanks! Just a little bit of color adjustment and you would be in good shape.  A little bit of level adjustment would do it.  I usually use the Auto Tone, Auto Color and/or Auto Levels in Photoshop.  Sometimes I end up getting weird results but most of the time it works.


----------



## LoveMickey

Hunclemarco said:


>



Where was this picturen taken?


----------



## ssanders79

Stacked Reflection II - Disney Cruise Line by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

ssanders79 said:


> Stacked Reflection II - Disney Cruise Line[/URL] by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


Fantastic shot Scott.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## p17blo

ssanders79 said:


> Stacked Reflection II - Disney Cruise Line by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



These shots are awesome - Make me wish for rain on a cruise


----------



## p17blo

Castaway Low Flying Planes by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Peek-a-boo! Downtown Charlotte Amalie.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Another fantastic shot ssanders!
The defusion on the can  with the water on the deck makes that shot!

Ex Techie


----------



## Hunclemarco

Here's the full picture from the one i posted above.  Disney Dream


----------



## Hunclemarco

Disney Dream


----------



## Hunclemarco

Ocean, just before going to Castaway Cay


----------



## LoveToSail

Love the picture, where was this in St. Maarten?


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

LoveToSail said:


> Love the picture, where was this in St. Maarten?



Which one?!? lol! 

Ex Techie


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## algae

Here are a couple that I like from our most recent set of photos:


----------



## ssanders79

shadowryter said:


> Fantastic shot Scott.



Thank you.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## p17blo

Black and White Plane Crash by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

ssanders79 said:


> Stacked Reflection II - Disney Cruise Line by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Love it!!!!


----------



## Evad

Paul, Scott some really great shots of late!!!


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

p17blo said:


> Black and White Plane Crash by P17blo, on Flickr




Love it!
Love the B&W with color logo Paul!

Ex Techie


----------



## CenterLine

Alaska Minnie Aboard the Disney Wonder by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:


> Paul, Scott some really great shots of late!!!



Thanks!  I am looking forward to St. Maarten based on your photos.


----------



## p17blo

Evad said:


> Paul, Scott some really great shots of late!!!



Thanks Dave,  It's thanks to this thread and especially yourself and Scott for the inspiration.  Have to say I am running out of photos.

Good thing I'm back to fantasy in 8 days!


----------



## ssanders79

p17blo said:


> Thanks Dave,  It's thanks to this thread and especially yourself and Scott for the inspiration.  Have to say I am running out of photos.
> 
> Good thing I'm back to fantasy in 8 days!



I hear ya.  I'm pretty much out of shots from our last cruise.  3 days is just not enough.  The next 4 booked are all 7 night alternating Eastern/Westerns on the Fantasy.

I thought I was going to get to the Epcot Food and Wine pics, but I messed that all up by going to Epcot Wednesday for Flower and Garden.


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## p17blo

Dream Castaway by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## agoofybeast

Untitled by agoofybeast, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Not sure about this one - Will try to capture what I wanted next time.



Dream Mickey Lamp by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Castaway Marges Barges by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Laying in supplies for the next cruise.


----------



## ginnenern

Awesome pics everyone!


----------



## agoofybeast

IMG_0539 by agoofybeast, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Castaway Fruit Stall by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Safety Drill


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Disney Wonder leaving for Hawaii


----------



## p17blo

Castaway Waters by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## smeecanada

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Disney Wonder leaving for Hawaii



Darn, I missed the boat.  Only 18 more days until she's here each week .


----------



## jetskigrl

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Disney Wonder leaving for Hawaii





smeecanada said:


> Darn, I missed the boat.  Only 18 more days until she's here each week .




Awww, take good care of her for us     We were somewhere in the back side of that picture, waving goodbye to her as she pulled away from the port.


----------



## wkrider

Sunset on the Wonder...






I turned 44 while tendered at Cabo...


----------



## p17blo

Old Faithful!



Mount Rustmore by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## rescuetink

p17blo said:


> Old Faithful!
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Rustmore by P17blo, on Flickr



ALWAYS a favorite!!!


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6995603574/]
	
 
Magic Anchor by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Evad

ssanders79 said:


> Thanks!  I am looking forward to St. Maarten based on your photos.



Thanks Scott, you'll have a great time!! Can't wait to see your shots!!




p17blo said:


> Thanks Dave,  It's thanks to this thread and especially yourself and Scott for the inspiration.  Have to say I am running out of photos.
> 
> Good thing I'm back to fantasy in 8 days!



Thanks so much!!!



*St. Maarten*


----------



## IceSk8ersMom

agoofybeast said:


> Untitled by agoofybeast, on Flickr



So romantic!  I cannot wait to share a little bit of this dream with my DH on our Fantasy crusie. Perfect!


----------



## IceSk8ersMom

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Disney Wonder leaving for Hawaii



Good-bye WONDER!  See you real soon!


----------



## capkincaid




----------



## holie

Beautiful Minnie


----------



## Clochette nordique

holie said:


> Beautiful Minnie



Wow!  Beautiful Minnie, in a nice picture!

Thanks!

Poussière de fée!


----------



## LuvEeyore

Love Madomessielle Minnie!!
More Fantasy Pictures please!!


----------



## holie

LuvEeyore said:


> Love Madomessielle Minnie!!
> More Fantasy Pictures please!!



You got it 






Costa Maya


----------



## LuvEeyore

Holie, 
Thanks and keep em coming!!


----------



## bethann77

in the parking lot of Hell in Grand Cayman.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sailaway party on our WBTA 2010


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Mademoiselle and her Fine Whines.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/6995603574/]
> 
> 
> Magic Anchor by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]



Great pic from a great lady!


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Boat on a ship.


----------



## rosermama

cdfl30 said:


> Disney Dream by candisfl, on Flickr



I was wondering if you coudl give me some information on this picture?
1) What type of camera was used?
2) Is this a HDR picture?
3) When taking this picture what settings did you use?


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## holie

parasailing on may 4th


----------



## shadowryter

bethann77 said:


> in the parking lot of Hell in Grand Cayman.


What a very cool image. Hope we run into one while we're there.


----------



## shadowryter

A beautiful day at Castaway Cay.


----------



## cdfl30

rosermama said:


> I was wondering if you coudl give me some information on this picture?
> 1) What type of camera was used?
> 2) Is this a HDR picture?
> 3) When taking this picture what settings did you use?



Hi rosermama, thanks for your questions.  The photo was taken in raw format with a Nikon D90.  It is not an HDR but I did some tweaking with Photoshop using layers and the topaz adjust plugin.

If you click on the photo it will take you to Flickr, there is a section in the top right corner of the page that says, "This photo was taken on November 28, 2011 using a Nikon D90. ".  If you click on the "Nikon D90" link, it will show you all the exif data so you can see the settings.

Please let me know if you have any more questions!!


----------



## rosermama

This is the Disney Fantasy in NYC through a porthole on the USS Intrepid.


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

The ever popular Crab Races.


----------



## p17blo

Just back from my week on Fantasy - I took somewhere in the region of 1500 photos - A couple of hundred are of people I photographed whilst away and a large number are HDR brackets but I hope I might have 1 or 2 that I can post soon.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Gibraltar


----------



## CowboyPrincess




----------



## JanBlessed

p17blo said:


> Castaway Fruit Stall by P17blo, on Flickr



Love this pic!  Unexpectedly beautiful - such vibrant, perfect color!  I can't wait to see this for myself!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## psimon

p17blo said:


> Castaway Fruit Stall by P17blo, on Flickr



Excellent picture.... are the colors as they were, or is this tweaked? (I want to know how to get mine to have this much punch!)

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## aan1701

Here is the Wonder docked in Maui. Man this was a great cruise.


----------



## Evad

*Who needs a tram??*


----------



## rescuetink

psimon said:


> ---Paul in Southern NJ



Small world!!!  We're in South Jersey too!!!


----------



## p17blo

psimon said:


> Excellent picture.... are the colors as they were, or is this tweaked? (I want to know how to get mine to have this much punch!)
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



It was tweaked in camera using the Camera's vibrant setting which over saturates the colours a little, but I think this does a pretty good job of representing it as I saw it.


----------



## Renysmom

Yikes this was 4 pages back.. Can't have that now can we?

The Disney Dream and Aquaduck reflected in the glass windows of the AIDIA Luna cruise ship while in port at Nassau in September of last year.



 
Reflection by Kelly_A, on Flickr


----------



## Tinkermom3

Renysmom said:


> Yikes this was 4 pages back.. Can't have that now can we?
> 
> The Disney Dream and Aquaduck reflected in the glass windows of the AIDIA Luna cruise ship while in port at Nassau in September of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflection by Kelly_A, on Flickr



That is pretty darn cool!  Nice job!


----------



## Renysmom

Tinkermom3 said:


> That is pretty darn cool!  Nice job!



Thanks so much.  I try to remember to look up and behind me as they say so you capture something others may not see.  This time I got lucky.


----------



## CenterLine

Aloha - Welcome to the Cruise to Hawaii by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## p17blo

Renysmom said:


> Yikes this was 4 pages back.. Can't have that now can we?
> 
> The Disney Dream and Aquaduck reflected in the glass windows of the AIDIA Luna cruise ship while in port at Nassau in September of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflection by Kelly_A, on Flickr



Love it!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## rosermama

Cabana's overlooking Castaway Cay


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/7241506266/]
	
 
Palm and Pump by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Renysmom

p17blo said:


> Love it!



Thanks so much Paul.


----------



## Evad




----------



## holie

Disney Fantasy May 4 2012


----------



## jrez

Disney Magic at Castaway Cay on May 9th, 2012


----------



## jrez

Disney Dream and Disney Magic in Port in Nassau on May 8th, 2012.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

That blissful moment...


----------



## rosermama

In Port Canaveral


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Atrium by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## rosermama

Disney Fantasy in NYC


----------



## CenterLine

Aloha - Welcome to the Cruise to Hawaii by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Disney Fantasy Pool Deck Night by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Some great pics there Paul!!!!


----------



## p17blo

Evad said:


> Some great pics there Paul!!!!


Thank you   Hopefully more to come.


----------



## JLSE50

CenterLine said:


> Aloha - Welcome to the Cruise to Hawaii by Curtis Lannom, on Flickr



Good shot!
I hope you had a good time--we did!
Did you get a picture of the WONDER at the terminal in LA?  from the parking lot perhaps?  I could not get to my camera so missed it.
Jan


----------



## p17blo

Disney Fantasy Quiet Cove by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## JennLK

Hope you don't mind, going to share some pics here to help with my pre-cruise excitement.


----------



## CenterLine

JLSE50 said:


> Good shot!
> I hope you had a good time--we did!
> Did you get a picture of the WONDER at the terminal in LA?  from the parking lot perhaps?  I could not get to my camera so missed it.
> Jan



Thanks! We had a wonderful time. Sorry, no picture of the Wonder in port in LA, I wish that I had thought of that though.


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Walt Disney Theatre by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## psimon

p17blo said:


> Fantasy Walt Disney Theatre by P17blo, on Flickr



Nice picture.... what time day were you there to find the area completely devoid of people? Was this the wee hours of the night?

Thanks (Trying to learn for my upcoming trip!)

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## KDilly

WOW great pics!! That boat is AMAZING!!!!

-KD


----------



## p17blo

psimon said:


> Nice picture.... what time day were you there to find the area completely devoid of people? Was this the wee hours of the night?
> 
> Thanks (Trying to learn for my upcoming trip!)
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



Yup - I did two tours of the ship 'out of hours' - One was 4am, then other 6.30am.  At 6.30am it's daylight but there are more people around.

You most certainly have to take some suffering for the sake of art.


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Satellite Falls by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

p17blo said:


> Yup - I did two tours of the ship 'out of hours' - One was 4am, then other 6.30am.  At 6.30am it's daylight but there are more people around.
> 
> You most certainly have to take some suffering for the sake of art.



It is definitely worth the loss of sleep.


----------



## p17blo

ssanders79 said:


> It is definitely worth the loss of sleep.



Couldn't agree more - I'd gladly go without sleep to catch a shot that most people don't get to see.


----------



## psimon

p17blo said:


> Couldn't agree more - I'd gladly go without sleep to catch a shot that most people don't get to see.



Sadly, if enough people read this, the wee hour opportunity will go away as more people stay up!

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## p17blo

psimon said:


> Sadly, if enough people read this, the wee hour opportunity will go away as more people stay up!
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



To be honest - I think you'll be OK.  I haven't come across many (in fact none other than in this thread) that are prepared to get up, especially when on vacation.  Most people I discuss this with think I am crazy!


----------



## jenseib

I was up just about daily around 6 AM most days on the Dream and hardly anyone else was around. Most were crew that were up.


----------



## JLSE50

CenterLine said:


> Thanks! We had a wonderful time. Sorry, no picture of the Wonder in port in LA, I wish that I had thought of that though.



I found one that a cruiser posted who had been there a few weeks earlier.  For a scrapbook that is fine--it does not have to be taken on the right day.

.


----------



## KaryCam

p17blo said:


> To be honest - I think you'll be OK.  I haven't come across many (in fact none other than in this thread) that are prepared to get up, especially when on vacation.  Most people I discuss this with think I am crazy!





jenseib said:


> I was up just about daily around 6 AM most days on the Dream and hardly anyone else was around. Most were crew that were up.



I also was out and about taking pictures by 6am on our Christmas 2011 Magic cruise. That was my favorite time of the day, the peace and watching the sun rise each morning, it was heavenly. 
I am sure I will see you Scott in the mornings on our spring break 2013 Fantasy cruise.


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Quiet Cove II by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Royal Court by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Funnel by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## psimon

p17blo said:


> Fantasy Funnel by P17blo, on Flickr



Nice shot!

Is this a time exposure?

---Paul


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/7308061438/]
	
 
PinaCoLava by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## JennLK




----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Cabannas Mosaic by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

psimon said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> Is this a time exposure?
> 
> ---Paul



It was 2.5 seconds (f/13 at 100 ISO) - It's quite well lit.


----------



## LuvEeyore

Renysmom said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/7308061438/]
> 
> 
> PinaCoLava by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]



It is 90 here.  Those look sooooooooooooo good, and great picture!!


----------



## psimon

p17blo said:


> It was 2.5 seconds (f/13 at 100 ISO) - It's quite well lit.



Very nice....

I don't think I can do long exposures with my Canon SX40. If someone knows otherwise, PLEASE let me know!

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

p17blo said:


> Fantasy Quiet Cove II by P17blo, on Flickr



Nice!!!!!


----------



## DizDragonfly

psimon said:


> Very nice....
> 
> I don't think I can do long exposures with my Canon SX40. If someone knows otherwise, PLEASE let me know!
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



Yes, you can.  You are limited to ISO 100 though.  Just google "Canon SX40 time exposure" for more info.


----------



## holie

I have so many pictures of the chandelier, Minnie, and the atrium- it's not even funny.
I'm sorry, I was in love!
LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!


----------



## beachclub

dreamy, it looks like a kaliedascope....



holie said:


> I have so many pictures of the chandelier, Minnie, and the atrium- it's not even funny.
> I'm sorry, I was in love!
> LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!


----------



## paraflier

My boys had a plan when we boarded the ship for our MR cruise in February.  They wanted to skip lunch and get in the pool first thing.  Well their plan paid off, we got off the elevator and walked on to a deserted deck.  My boys were the first to hop into the Mickey pool and go down the slide.  Fun moment for them after talking about it for months!  One of my fav pics of the trip.


----------



## Dizpinfriend

paraflier said:


> My boys had a plan when we boarded the ship for our MR cruise in February.  They wanted to skip lunch and get in the pool first thing.  Well their plan paid off, we got off the elevator and walked on to a deserted deck.  My boys were the first to hop into the Mickey pool and go down the slide.  Fun moment for them after talking about it for months!  One of my fav pics of the trip.



How awesome for them!!!  What a GREAT memory!!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Nemo's Reef by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## kw22




----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Minnie Statue by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Atrium II by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Bathroom Mosaic by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Mortlives

Is that in one of the suites?


----------



## p17blo

Mortlives said:


> Is that in one of the suites?


No, it's one of 6 (or 8) public bathrooms/restrooms near the Europa section of Disney Fantasy.  The male restrooms have mosaics of men toreadors , the female restrooms have mosaics of lady flamenco dancers.  All very stunning pieces of work


----------



## Mortlives

Thank you. I wondered because it didn't look like a stall, but it's elaborate. Is that a mirrored ceiling, or tiled to look like a mirror?


----------



## p17blo

Mortlives said:


> Thank you. I wondered because it didn't look like a stall, but it's elaborate. Is that a mirrored ceiling, or tiled to look like a mirror?



I can't remember it being mirrored, but it certainly wasn't tiled - I think maybe just a reflective surface that has been brought out by the photograph and processing.


----------



## dolphingirl47

p17blo said:


> Fantasy Bathroom Mosaic by P17blo, on Flickr



This looks amazing. I can't believe the amount of detail they put into a public bathroom.

Corinna


----------



## ssanders79

Wondorous Funnel by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

p17blo said:


> I can't remember it being mirrored, but it certainly wasn't tiled - I think maybe just a reflective surface that has been brought out by the photograph and processing.



It's mirrored. I remember looking up and freaking myself out.


----------



## smeecanada

p17blo said:


> Fantasy Cabannas Mosaic by P17blo, on Flickr



That is something.  Wonder if all the tiles were placed individually (I hope not) or if the picture what some how put on the tiles before hand.


----------



## maria-fan-22

smeecanada said:


> That is something.  Wonder if all the tiles were placed individually (I hope not) or if the picture what some how put on the tiles before hand.



They are all hand done mosaics made by Italian Artisans. The Carpet in the Lobby/Atrium was also hand tufted by craftsmen in northern Europe somewhere.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I know that Captain Fabian mentioned on the Hawaii cruise that the mosaic in Triton's on the Wonder took a family of artists over a year to complete.

Corinna


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Pirate Mickey by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## rescuetink

p17blo said:


> Fantasy Pirate Mickey by P17blo, on Flickr



GREAT SHOT!!!


----------



## mrp4352

From the May 21st repositioning cruise (sorry for the rain drops on the window - it rained pretty much from stepping of the Amtrak train on Sunday through the end of the indoor sail-away party on Monday)


----------



## Ladyshopper

This is just a test to see if I am doing it right....... if I am its my son at sail away on the May 25th New York cruise.


----------



## Cheryl726

Cool pic!


----------



## jillianjigs7

We had a cabana on our May 19th Fantasy cruise - stop at Castaway Cay. The BEST.


----------



## mkmommy

I can't wait to get my picture on the Magic in New York. 

Hard to believe it was 2 years when we got this picture of the Magic in Dover.(The Magic has been to some pretty neat places!!)


----------



## ssanders79




----------



## baileysgm

My daughter and I were sitting on our verandah as we left St. Thomas on June 8 when said she saw a ship on the horizon. I didn't see anything but took a picture anyway. Today I was going through the pictures and was going to throw that one away but could vaguely see something on the horizon. I enlarged it and played with the settings and unless these tired eyes are playing tricks on me...it was one of my four favorite ships and I'm thinking it's the Dream!! If I'm crazy just let me know


----------



## ssanders79

baileysgm said:


> My daughter and I were sitting on our verandah as we left St. Thomas on June 8 when said she saw a ship on the horizon. I didn't see anything but took a picture anyway. Today I was going through the pictures and was going to throw that one away but could vaguely see something on the horizon. I enlarged it and played with the settings and unless these tired eyes are playing tricks on me...it was one of my four favorite ships and I'm thinking it's the Dream!! If I'm crazy just let me know



If I'm not mistaken the Fantasy was at Castaway Cay last Friday June 8th, not St Thomas. The Dream had a sea day between Nassau and Castaway Cay. So, if your date is correct then it would have been the Dream.


----------



## baileysgm

ssanders79 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Fantasy was at Castaway Cay last Friday June 8th, not St Thomas. The Dream had a sea day between Nassau and Castaway Cay. So, if your date is correct then it would have been the Dream.



My brain apparently is still on vacation...it was leaving Castaway Cay. Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## Tink rules

baileysgm said:


> My daughter and I were sitting on our verandah as we left St. Thomas on June 8 when said she saw a ship on the horizon. I didn't see anything but took a picture anyway. Today I was going through the pictures and was going to throw that one away but could vaguely see something on the horizon. I enlarged it and played with the settings and unless these tired eyes are playing tricks on me...it was one of my four favorite ships and I'm thinking it's the Dream!! If I'm crazy just let me know



Now that's a hidden mickey!


----------



## Ladyshopper

The Magic at Castaway Cay on the Inaugural NYC cruise, complete with the worlds biggest bumper sticker!!


----------



## mrp4352

And just for fun, a short video of the sail away -


----------



## rescuetink

Tink rules said:


> Now that's a hidden mickey!





Good one!!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

Here's one from the Magic's NYC cruise. We stand out!


----------



## mrp4352




----------



## JLSE50

Ladyshopper said:


> This is just a test to see if I am doing it right....... if I am its my son at sail away on the May 25th New York cruise.



LOVE the shirt!!


----------



## GOVAC24

[/url][/IMG]

Sailing out of NYC 5/25/12 a view of the Empire State Building


----------



## mrp4352

the glacier at Endicott Arm (we couldn't make it to Tracy Arm)


----------



## Momma2Jax

Not a quality pic, (from my iPhone) but this is my son on  Monday when we went to see the Wonder in Seattle. He was FREAKING out, yelling and waving!  just wait till we get on her in sept!


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Enchanted Garden by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]

Dinner Time


----------



## ssanders79

The bags have been packed for almost a week and tomorrow we get to explore the Fantasy for the first time.  See you all in a week.


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Mickey Pool by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

ssanders79 said:


> The bags have been packed for almost a week and tomorrow we get to explore the Fantasy for the first time.  See you all in a week.



You'll love it - Bring back some fab photos!


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## RweTHEREyet

Criswell3000 said:


> Florida Dreamin' said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to steal your photo, all credits to you just making it so people can enjoy it's beauty [/QUO
> 
> Thanks!  Had to get my post count up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture.  Thanks for sharing it.
Click to expand...


----------



## YesDear

DW and I are going on the Fantasy in two weeks. Packing camera gear today.

Thought I would share a blast from the past!  2009 Castaway Cay.  I wish it was still there!






[/url] Jolly Roger at Castaway Cay by jwm6780, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## JLSE50

mrp4352 said:


> the glacier at Endicott Arm (we couldn't make it to Tracy Arm)



This looks like people could touch that ice!  How close was it?

Are you on the WONDER now? 

 I wanted a picture of Efrain from Mexico and Nita from India who both work in Guest Services--together or separately.  Can you (did you) get one?  Or did anyone else?

Thanks!
Jan


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Golden Mickey by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Clochette nordique

p17blo said:


> Fantasy Golden Mickey P17blo, on Flickr



I don't know why, what, how, but this image looks very special to me.

Thanks and Poussière de fée!


----------



## fantasybound

Have spent almost 4 days enjoying all these photos..  Am leaving in 2 weeks on Fantasy. I am inspired to try and see things in a new light even with my simple point and click. Thanks to all for such beautiful pics.


----------



## p17blo

fantasybound said:


> Have spent almost 4 days enjoying all these photos..  Am leaving in 2 weeks on Fantasy. I am inspired to try and see things in a new light even with my simple point and click. Thanks to all for such beautiful pics.



Take a look at my Flickr Set here:
These were taken on Dream - But ALL were taken with a Point and Shoot.

Good luck and be sure to post your photos here when you return.


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Sunset on the Dream (just got off the ship yesterday).


----------



## fantasybound

p17blo said:


> Take a look at my Flickr Set here:
> These were taken on Dream - But ALL were taken with a Point and Shoot.
> 
> Good luck and be sure to post your photos here when you return.




Your photos in Flickr album are fabulous!  I will be sure to post some of my own if able. I'm "still earning my ears". LOL


----------



## rescuetink

YesDear said:


> DW and I are going on the Fantasy in two weeks. Packing camera gear today.
> 
> Thought I would share a blast from the past!  2009 Castaway Cay.  I wish it was still there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Jolly Roger at Castaway Cay by jwm6780, on Flickr[/IMG]



I never did hear where it got moved to, and idea???    We missed seeing it on our last cruise, especially since we did a Double Dip and had to miss seeing it TWICE!!!


----------



## Stephieann

rescuetink said:


> I never did hear where it got moved to, and idea???    We missed seeing it on our last cruise, especially since we did a Double Dip and had to miss seeing it TWICE!!!



She was taken apart!!


----------



## smeecanada

p17blo said:


> Take a look at my Flickr Set here:
> These were taken on Dream - But ALL were taken with a Point and Shoot.
> 
> Good luck and be sure to post your photos here when you return.




Really nice photos.  What type of Point and Shoot?  Did you leave it on the auto setting or switch to manual settings?  Post processing?


----------



## GOVAC24

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/1436/medium/DSC03391.JPG




With the Statue of Liberty in the background we toasted the start of our trip!


----------



## BEARCATS07

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> Sunset on the Dream (just got off the ship yesterday).



I like this picture, we were on that cruise and had a blast!


----------



## mikensarah83

Amazing photo.


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Currents Bar by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

smeecanada said:


> Really nice photos.  What type of Point and Shoot?  Did you leave it on the auto setting or switch to manual settings?  Post processing?



These were all taken with the Canon SX230HS - I don't use Auto but it would have been a mixture of settings depending on the situation (and more importantly light) - Most will have been taken on Av (Aperture Priority) some were taken on the Vivid setting to boost colours and other were taken on Night Landscape.

Most of them would have been post processed using Topaz Adjust in Photoshop just to tidy them up and give them a little pop.

That set was when I first started with the post processing so it was just a case of trial and error.


----------



## rosermama




----------



## rescuetink

Stephieann said:


> She was taken apart!!



That is really sad!!!    You would think that it could have been put somewhere!!  We loved seeing it whenever we were there!!

Thanks for the sad info though!!


----------



## BethC1952

Fireboat welcoming Disney Magic to Saint John, New Brunswick, Canada on Wednesday, June 13, 2012!


----------



## mrp4352

Jan (JLSE50), I'm guessing we were probably 1/4 - 1/2 mile from the glacier.  Amazingly close when you consider how big the ship is!

The Wonder from the port in Skagway:


----------



## Zandy595

rescuetink said:


> That is really sad!!!    You would think that it could have been put somewhere!!  We loved seeing it whenever we were there!!
> 
> Thanks for the sad info though!!


They really couldn't have done anything else with it.  It was falling apart from being out in the elements for years.


----------



## serrem

Taken from Deck 4 on Magic Inaugural Canadian Cruise


----------



## Renysmom

fantasybound said:


> Have spent almost 4 days enjoying all these photos..  Am leaving in 2 weeks on Fantasy. I am inspired to try and see things in a new light even with my simple point and click. Thanks to all for such beautiful pics.



Use that P/S!!!!   An amazing number of the photos on these threads are with P/S cameras.  The best way to get beautiful picture is to take the picture.  Have a great cruise.  I have 124 days till I get on the Fantasy.


----------



## Renysmom

p17blo said:


> Take a look at my Flickr Set here:
> These were taken on Dream - But ALL were taken with a Point and Shoot.
> 
> Good luck and be sure to post your photos here when you return.



Nicely done Paul.  I am book marking this! You have some angles I never would have thought of!

and I just followed your stream on Flick'r as well.


----------



## Renysmom

PrincessYessenia said:


>



Nice post processing on this.  I really like it.


----------



## serrem

This tug was doing "doughnuts" as we entered Halifax harbor. Short video available at http://youtu.be/djmPlwL7c6U.


----------



## serrem

I came out on deck just as we passed under the Verrazano Narrows Bridge on our return to New York 6/15.


----------



## serrem

Statue of Liberty as we returned to New York Harbor from the first Canadian Cruise.







Manhattan straight ahead. (Notice hidden Mickey).


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Renysmom said:


> Nice post processing on this.  I really like it.



Thank you


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy The Tube by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## BethC1952

Peggy's Cove Lighthouse, Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada - June 12, 2012


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Cinderella's Coach by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Time2go2disney

NYC Port Terminal ..........






[/IMG]


----------



## Time2go2disney

Halifax Harbor...............................


----------



## BethC1952

A lighthouse along the Saint John River, seen as part of the Saint John River Cruise excursion on June 13, one week ago today.  






Beth


----------



## Time2go2disney

St John Harbour Lighthouse ...........


----------



## mrp4352




----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Ooh La La II by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## BethC1952

This is Voyageur, the boat which took us on the St. John River Cruise last week.  I highly recommend this excursion if you want to explore the beautiful area around Saint John!






Beth


----------



## Time2go2disney

At St John the tide in the Harbour falls 28 feet at low tide.  Was very intersesting waching the ship rise above the dock from our window.  Time elapse was about 1 hour.............................


----------



## Time2go2disney

NYC Port Terminal waiting & checking area.........


----------



## BethC1952

Time2go2disney said:


> At St John the tide in the Harbour falls 28 feet at low tide.  Was very intersesting waching the ship rise above the dock from our window.  Time elapse was about 1 hour.............................



We were off the ship while that happened, but it was so cool to see the difference when we got back!

Beth


----------



## BethC1952

Magic at the dock in Saint John




Beth


----------



## Tink rules

Hazy day on the Hudson today as the Magic heads out of NYC..


----------



## p17blo

Renysmom said:


> Nicely done Paul.  I am book marking this! You have some angles I never would have thought of!
> 
> and I just followed your stream on Flick'r as well.



Sorry about the late response, I have been away (again!) - Thanks for the follow - really appreciated.  Have to say I love sharing ideas for angles with others here - You are all a real inspiration to me!


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Ooh La La by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/7447670232/]
	
 
The Disney Wonder by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy La Piazza by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## mrp4352

From the Enchanted Taku Lodge excursion in Juneau - the bears like to come eat the fish oils that drop under the fire after the salmon has been grilled!  We had 4-5 bear sightings during our two hour visit.


----------



## BethC1952

This is a rock formation called "The Boar".  If you look at it the right way, you really can see the boar's head!  This is from the St. John River Cruise, taken on June 13, 2012.






Beth


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Finally made it to the end of this thread, took about a week!  I booked my first DCL cruise a few weeks ago and came back to the DISboards for info and inspiration.  Between this thread and the photography forum, I probably got more than I bargained for, as I just bought myself a new camera after not owning one for over 10 years.  I just got sick of my lame phone camera and decided to splurge on a DSLR.  So I have a beginner's book that goes with my camera, and I'm being brave and shooting on "M", learning about aperture, shutter speed, etc.  The "delete" button is my best friend, but so nice to be able to do that and not waste film!  

Thanks to you all for posting your great shots!  You've inspired me to learn something new and work that right side of my brain.     Plus I have plenty of practice time before my cruise.


----------



## p17blo

Fantasy Skyline by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Renysmom

Taken from the deck of the Dream.  

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/7459839418/]
	
 
Hog Island Lighthouse, Nassau by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]

You can see a larger version on Flick'r


----------



## p17blo

Take your pick 



Fantasy Funnel III by P17blo, on Flickr



Fantasy Funnel III Black & White by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Renysmom said:


> Taken from the deck of the Dream.
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/7459839418/]
> 
> 
> Hog Island Lighthouse, Nassau by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]
> 
> You can see a larger version on Flick'r


Nicely done - Is that a stitch, a crop of a superwide angle or something else?


----------



## Renysmom

p17blo said:


> Nicely done - Is that a stitch, a crop of a superwide angle or something else?



Thanks Paul.  It was taken using my iPhone and a pano app called DMD (Dermander).  I then took it into Photomatix and did a 1 photo HDR treatment.


----------



## Evad




----------



## tony111

BethC1952 said:


> This is a rock formation called "The Boar".  If you look at it the right way, you really can see the boar's head!  This is from the St. John River Cruise, taken on June 13,
> 
> Beth



I'm sorry, but I can't see the boars head. I always had problems with those pictures that were popular a few years ago where a dolphin or the eiffel tower would appear if you stared long enough. I'll try again later, I'm not gonna be beat.


----------



## tony111

I know where your coming from, I got inspired to get a dslr by looking at the brilliant pictures on this forum, got a lot to learn but enjoying it.


----------



## BethC1952

tony111 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I can't see the boars head. I always had problems with those pictures that were popular a few years ago where a dolphin or the eiffel tower would appear if you stared long enough. I'll try again later, I'm not gonna be beat.



When I get back to my computer I'll outline the boar and post the picture.  Our tour guide pointed out the features so it was much easier to spot!

Neth


----------



## john4795

Magic Leaving Port Canaveral


----------



## Tink rules

The Disney Magic in NYC today..


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## ArielRae

I'm reading the newest Kingdom Keepers book and that Jack Sparrow really looks like one that would attack Finn and the gang.


----------



## Cheryl726

Tink rules said:


> The Disney Magic in NYC today..



How did you get to take this pic?


----------



## Tink rules

I was visiting family in NJ.. I went down to Weehawken by where the Ferry's come in... there is a river  walk being built along there.  I walked along the park to near where they have the 9/11 memorial... and the Magic was directly across.  

This is what it looked like from where I was standing... (without being zoomed in...)


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

One of the girls bathroom in Europa on the Fantasy.


----------



## ibouncetoo

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Captain Jack Sparrow


 
Winner of the "best guest pirate costume"...that's for sure!   

.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

ibouncetoo said:


> Winner of the "best guest pirate costume"...that's for sure!
> 
> .



Yes Jackie, he truly embarrassed the DCL Capt Jack.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Disney Fantasy 062512 at Grand Cayman


----------



## aan1701

TIGGER/POOH4 said:
			
		

> Disney Fantasy 062512 at Grand Cayman



I am sure she is a beauty, but like her sister she does not look good straight on. That's my opinion. I don't like the fat top and bottom with skinny in the middle. Makes her look like a unbalanced sandwich or something.  Oh I am not knocking the photographer, just the ship designer. It's a great shot. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Magic in Gibraltar Sep 2010


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

aan1701 said:


> I am sure she is a beauty, but line her sister she does not look good straight on. That's my opinion. I don't like the fat top and bottom with skinny in the middle. Makes her look like a unbalanced sandwich or something.  Oh I am not knocking the photographer, just the ship designer. It's a great shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Here you go Allen. Here is a straight on shot of the Magic for comparison. Have a great trip on the EBPC.


----------



## Stinasmom

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Disney Fantasy 062512 at Grand Cayman



Hey, I'm curious...
Can someone identify the levels we see here?
I am sure the widest, windowed one is the Bridge...

Is one the fitness center like on the Magic/Wonder?

What are the other decks?

Thanks!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Chacchoben Mayan Ruins Costa Maya


----------



## jpeka65844

Here's my contribution!  We got off the Dream on 6/29!


----------



## whitfive

Stinasmom said:


> Hey, I'm curious...
> Can someone identify the levels we see here?
> I am sure the widest, windowed one is the Bridge...
> 
> Is one the fitness center like on the Magic/Wonder?
> 
> What are the other decks?
> 
> Thanks!!



The one above the Bridge is the fitness center and the one above that with the clear windows is where Palo and Remy are located.

Hope this helps!
Michelle


----------



## aan1701

TIGGER/POOH4 said:
			
		

> Here you go Allen. Here is a straight on shot of the Magic for comparison. Have a great trip on the EBPC.



See more streamlined and not sandwich looking. Alas I would have fun on the EBPC but we are not taking it. We are taking the WBPC in May.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## HsvTeacher

The Dream as seen from the Fantasy on June 22, 2012


----------



## DVCTigger

Hi Dan and Alan!!!   Alan we will be on the WBPC next May as well!  Dan - come join us!!


----------



## ssanders79

whitfive said:


> The one above the Bridge is the fitness center and the one above that with the clear windows is where Palo and Remy are located.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Michelle



Palo and Remy are aft.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Skyline Lounge


----------



## ssanders79




----------



## GoHerd1028

ssanders79 said:


>



*I have been looking for your pictures from the cruise!!!  Great shot!!*


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

HsvTeacher said:


> The Dream as seen from the Fantasy on June 22, 2012


Very cool ~ we were on the Dream at that moment! We found out about passing the Fantasy at dinner and were advised Captain Henry made an announcement but of course it wasn't announced in the dining rooms (or if it was no one heard it!)

This would have thrilled my DS so I can't wait to show him your picture. 

Thanks for sharing 

Heather


----------



## ssanders79

IBelieveInTheMagic said:
			
		

> Very cool ~ we were on the Dream at that moment! We found out about passing the Fantasy at dinner and were advised Captain Henry made an announcement but of course it wasn't announced in the dining rooms (or if it was no one heard it!)
> 
> This would have thrilled my DS so I can't wait to show him your picture.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Heather



We were at dinner on the fantasy and our asst. server mentioned it to us, but all we could not see the Dream from the port holes in Enchanted Garden.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Well, it wasn't what I was going for, but I took this of the Magic in Gibralter when we were there.


----------



## HsvTeacher

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Very cool ~ we were on the Dream at that moment! We found out about passing the Fantasy at dinner and were advised Captain Henry made an announcement but of course it wasn't announced in the dining rooms (or if it was no one heard it!)
> 
> This would have thrilled my DS so I can't wait to show him your picture.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Heather



I'm sorry you didn't get to see the Fantasy. We also missed the announcement that we were passing the Dream. I went out onto the verandah, and there she was! It was quite a surprise!


----------



## HsvTeacher

I think this is my favorite picture that I took of the Fantasy. It was taken at Castaway Cay.


----------



## ssanders79

GoHerd1028 said:


> *I have been looking for your pictures from the cruise!!!  Great shot!!*



Thanks.


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]

My favorite picture of the Fantasy In St Thomas


----------



## whitfive

alamere1496 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> My favorite picture of the Fantasy In St Thomas



Mine too!!  Great shot!
Michelle


----------



## alamere1496

whitfive said:
			
		

> Mine too!!  Great shot!
> Michelle



Thanks Michelle


----------



## denise

This photo was taken on the maiden voyage of the Fantasy. I loved how the colors of the adult pool where at night and that there was a full moon. Not until today did I notice that Larry The Cable Guy was in the picture! If you look you will see him in his cut off shirt and baseball hat. He is about to enter on the deck above the pool. Hope you can see him....He was our entertainment on the cruise one night...



_D7K8455 by dionysia mou, on Flickr


----------



## mommy2tati

Stinasmom said:


> Hey, I'm curious...
> Can someone identify the levels we see here?
> I am sure the widest, windowed one is the Bridge...
> 
> Is one the fitness center like on the Magic/Wonder?
> 
> What are the other decks?
> 
> Thanks!!



Bridge

then

Spa & fitness centr

Then

Roy suite, concierge cabin & Walt suite

then

Deck 13 satellite falls


----------



## ssanders79




----------



## abitagirl916

ssanders79 said:


>



Can't wait to see this beautiful Atrium for myself on our Fantasy Cruise in October, 2013.
Thanks, Scott.  Great picture!


----------



## woj68

Just returned from an awesome week on the Fantasy.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Dumbo


----------



## PrincessShmoo

On the Magic


----------



## 69pace

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Very cool ~ we were on the Dream at that moment! We found out about passing the Fantasy at dinner and were advised Captain Henry made an announcement but of course it wasn't announced in the dining rooms (or if it was no one heard it!)
> 
> This would have thrilled my DS so I can't wait to show him your picture.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Heather



Captain Henry?? Was that Captain Tom's last name?? We just happened to be up on deck 12 ( we had late dinner ) and saw the ship way in the distance. As we were chatting with a couple of the cast members they told us that what we were looking at was the Dream. It seems we must have been a bit late with our intercept as you can see the Dream was sitting still..a big ship motionless looked kind of odd. My guess is it was a planned rendezvous but we were late getting to the party due to the Coast Guard air lift on the pier at Castaway just prior to pulling out of port.


----------



## mushu756

jillianjigs7 said:


> We had a cabana on our May 19th Fantasy cruise - stop at Castaway Cay. The BEST.



What cabana number where you in


----------



## HsvTeacher

69pace said:


> Captain Henry?? Was that Captain Tom's last name?? We just happened to be up on deck 12 ( we had late dinner ) and saw the ship way in the distance. As we were chatting with a couple of the cast members they told us that what we were looking at was the Dream. It seems we must have been a bit late with our intercept as you can see the Dream was sitting still..a big ship motionless looked kind of odd. My guess is it was a planned rendezvous but we were late getting to the party due to the Coast Guard air lift on the pier at Castaway just prior to pulling out of port.



Capt. Tom was on the Fantasy, and Capt. Henry was on the Dream. IBelieveInTheMagic was on the Dream, and I took the picture from the Fantasy. We were also told that we were late passing the Dream due to the CC evacuation.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

69pace said:


> Captain Henry?? Was that Captain Tom's last name?? We just happened to be up on deck 12 ( we had late dinner ) and saw the ship way in the distance. As we were chatting with a couple of the cast members they told us that what we were looking at was the Dream. It seems we must have been a bit late with our intercept as you can see the Dream was sitting still..a big ship motionless looked kind of odd. My guess is it was a planned rendezvous but we were late getting to the party due to the Coast Guard air lift on the pier at Castaway just prior to pulling out of port.


Nope - it's Captain Henry . Great job noticing we were sitting still!!   This was our sea day and Captain Henry did an awesome job avoiding bad storms throughout the day and throughout our Pirate Night festivities.  

Sorry to hear about the Coast Guard air lift - I'm pretty sure I read the post about this and remember reading the girl was doing well now - if it's the same family. 


HsvTeacher said:


> Capt. Tom was on the Fantasy, and Capt. Henry was on the Dream. IBelieveInTheMagic was on the Dream, and I took the picture from the Fantasy. We were also told that we were late passing the Dream due to the CC evacuation.




We have really enjoyed your picture 

Heather


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

ssanders79 said:


> We were at dinner on the fantasy and our asst. server mentioned it to us, but all we could not see the Dream from the port holes in Enchanted Garden.


Oops - left you out of my multi quote....
Yep, we were in Animators Palate and there was no way we were hearing or seeing anything of course!! My son would have jumped from the table if he knew the Fanatsy was close by!  

By the way I sincerely love all the beautiful pictures that are shared here so thanks to you and the many others that take the time to do so!  Perhaps one day I'll get around to posting some as well...

Heather


----------



## DVCTigger

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Dumbo
> 
> Great photo, as usual, Dan!!


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/7535392960/]
	
 
Admiral Donald by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## lilpooh108

woj68 said:


> Just returned from an awesome week on the Fantasy.



Beautiful!  I'm totally going to steal your idea for this shot when we go on the Wonder next week


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lilpooh108 said:


> Beautiful!  I'm totally going to steal your idea for this shot when we go on the Wonder next week



It won't be quite as dramatic.  There's no balcony on the Wonder, and the color scheme isn't quite as bright.


----------



## woj68

lilpooh108 said:


> Beautiful!  I'm totally going to steal your idea for this shot when we go on the Wonder next week



Thank you. Have a great cruise!


----------



## woj68




----------



## ssanders79




----------



## ssanders79




----------



## JennLK

ssanders79 said:


>



This is awesome!!!  Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## woj68

Gotta love the restrooms in Europa!


----------



## ssanders79




----------



## woj68

This fine Bordeaux in Remy can be yours for only $25k.


----------



## Keira1387

woj68 said:


> This fine Bordeaux in Remy can be yours for only $25k.



I'll take two!


----------



## rescuetink

Keira1387 said:


> I'll take two!



I thought the same exact thing and was scrolling down to post it when I saw that you beat me to the punch line!!!


----------



## Keira1387

rescuetink said:


> I thought the same exact thing and was scrolling down to post it when I saw that you beat me to the punch line!!!



Great minds think alike!


----------



## ssanders79




----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> Just returned from an awesome week on the Fantasy.



Like it!!!!


----------



## MinnieDiva

I don't post pics here often; usually I drool over what I see here, but I liked how this one turned out when I tinkered with it.  This is the big fountain in the Parc de Ciutadella in Barcelona:


----------



## Evad

Nice one *MinnieDiva* I hope to see this next June!! Can't wait!! ^^^^^




.


----------



## Evad




----------



## dolphingirl47

Snorkelling with Spinner Dolphins in Oahu on the Inaugural Hawaii Cruise:


----------



## magrudersmakes3

dolphingirl47 said:


> Snorkelling with Spinner Dolphins in Oahu on the Inaugural Hawaii Cruise:



That is an awesome picture!!


----------



## tvguy

woj68 said:


> This fine Bordeaux in Remy can be yours for only $25k.



I can get it elsewhere for *only *$6,400.  Good thing Disney lets you carry on your own wine!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunset off of CC 062912


----------



## woj68




----------



## MinnieDiva

Evad said:


> Nice one *MinnieDiva* I hope to see this next June!! Can't wait!! ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Barcelona is such a neat city!  I can't wait for next summer either!  I highly recommend the fat tire bike tour....


----------



## rescuetink

Keira1387 said:


> Great minds think alike!



I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## ssanders79




----------



## woj68

ssanders79 said:


>



Gorgeous Scott!


----------



## woj68




----------



## MinnieDiva

One of my favorites from Malta:


----------



## Dizpinfriend

Manhattan Cruise Terminal, NYC
Taken on 7/13/12 Weekend Getaway Sailing


----------



## Capt Stitch




----------



## ssanders79




----------



## mare141

Sept 24 2011 Eastern 7 day on Magic
My two favorite pics taken of St Thomas. (I think it was St Thomas anyway.)
Just found this thread, so I thought I'd share....


----------



## woj68

Europa District - Fantasy


----------



## Renysmom

woj68 said:
			
		

> Europa District - Fantasy
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9563538@N04/7600088040/in/photostream/lightbox/



Wow. Wonderful HDR work on this.   What time of day did you take this?   

Must remember to try something like this as well.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Skyline Bar Fantasy


----------



## woj68

Renysmom said:


> Wow. Wonderful HDR work on this.   What time of day did you take this?
> 
> Must remember to try something like this as well.



Thank you. You need to set your alarm to get up _early_  to have the ship to yourself.

This was taken around 5:30 am on a sea day.


----------



## woj68

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Skyline Bar Fantasy



Beautiful image! I wasn't able to get into this bar to shoot in the mornings.


----------



## ssanders79

woj68 said:


> Beautiful image! I wasn't able to get into this bar to shoot in the mornings.



I was able to get in skyline early, but the skyline was off


----------



## Renysmom

woj68 said:


> Thank you. You need to set your alarm to get up _early_  to have the ship to yourself.
> 
> This was taken around 5:30 am on a sea day.



I always get up this early for at least one or two days just to shoot.


----------



## p17blo

woj68 said:


>



Nice Job - I really struggle capturing an image of these seats, but this has turned out great.


----------



## p17blo

woj68 said:


> Europa District - Fantasy



And love the perspective of this one too!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

woj68 said:


> Beautiful image! I wasn't able to get into this bar to shoot in the mornings.



Thanks! This was taken at about 7:30am. Most of the bar area was pretty quite in the mornings.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## woj68

Animator's Palate - Fantasy


----------



## ssanders79




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## MaleficentRN




----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

Nice photos!

Here's a link to my thread: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45569770

Help me out by posting info and more about the Disney Dream cruise ship!

Thanks!

Happy Summer!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## rosermama

@goofyonthehiseas

Fab photo LOVE IT!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## woj68

Shopping Area - Fantasy


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## rescuetink

PrincessShmoo said:


>



Those guys and gals work so hard to keep the ship nice for us!!  I would always take time, and make my kids, say thanks as we passed them working!!!


----------



## Keira1387

rescuetink said:


> Those guys and gals work so hard to keep the ship nice for us!!  I would always take time, and make my kids, say thanks as we passed them working!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## mrp4352

Presenting my youngest neice, Captain Hoo - whoops, sorry, that's Captain Mickey Bar!!


----------



## Renysmom

woj68 said:


> Shopping Area - Fantasy



Kevin that has to be one of the best HDR's I've seen on that area of this ship.  Love the angle you used.


----------



## pmkr

Renysmom said:


> Kevin that has to be one of the best HDR's I've seen on that area of this ship.  Love the angle you used.


----------



## woj68

Renysmom said:


> Kevin that has to be one of the best HDR's I've seen on that area of this ship.  Love the angle you used.



Thanks Kelly.


----------



## Evad

Great shots Kevin!!!


----------



## Renysmom

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/renysmom/7656025302/]
	
 
Pelican Plunge, Castaway Cay by Kelly_A, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## pmkr

Love all your pictures


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Origami Class


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Ooh La La Lounge Fantasy


----------



## woj68

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Ooh La La Lounge Fantasy



Nicely done.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

woj68 said:


> Nicely done.



Thanks Kevin


----------



## Shartman79

Beautiful pics!!


----------



## woj68

Pepe the King Prawn stateroom door.


----------



## tinkerone

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Ooh La La Lounge Fantasy



where is this?  how did i miss it???  looks so cool but i don't remember seeing it.


----------



## StephenKay

PrincessShmoo said:


> Sailaway party on our WBTA 2010



Hi PrincessShmoo

I was just looking through a few pictures on the boards and noticed your pic taken on the WBTA 2010 and noticed me, at the front left hand side with the navy polo on and gold lanyard 

It's a small world after all 

We were introduced on the cruise, however, I can't now picture your face to remember you.

Here's a picture of the shot that I took:-






Regards


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## disney1990

PrincessShmoo said:


> Origami Class



What ship was this on?  Is it a free "family" activity?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

disney1990 said:


> What ship was this on?  Is it a free "family" activity?



It was on the Magic WBTA 2010.  They did it in the Promenade Lounge.  For anyone.  They also had origami on our MR cruises last year.


----------



## dolphingirl47

disney1990 said:


> What ship was this on?  Is it a free "family" activity?



I have seen this offered on both of the classic ships and yes, it is a free family activity. I was never brave enough to try it as I have two left hands.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have seen this offered on both of the classic ships and yes, it is a free family activity. I was never brave enough to try it as I have two left hands.
> 
> Corinna



Corinna!!!  With all the gorgeous jewelry you make?  -  Two left hands?  I think not!


----------



## dolphingirl47

PrincessShmoo said:


> Corinna!!!  With all the gorgeous jewelry you make?  -  Two left hands?  I think not!



When I was at school, I flunked all my arts and design classes. I was just lucky that I found an outlet for my creativity in making jewellery. That is why I always maintain that if I can make jewellery, everybody else can, too.

Corinna


----------



## woj68

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



Nice one Roger. Where was this taken?


----------



## woj68




----------



## act1980

shadowryter said:


>



Amazing picture! Can I ask what photo editing software you use?


----------



## shadowryter

act1980 said:


> Amazing picture! Can I ask what photo editing software you use?



Thank you very much. I've been using Photoshop 7 forever...But I also use Topaz Adjust.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

On the beach in Maderia, Portugal


----------



## act1980

shadowryter said:


> Thank you very much. I've been using Photoshop 7 forever...But I also use Topaz Adjust.



Thanks for getting back to me! Can you use Topaz Adjust on its own without photoshop?

Thanks


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

woj68 said:


> Nice one Roger. Where was this taken?



Thanks Kevin, I found this in an alcove near the entrance to Enchanted Garden.

Skyline Lounge Fireplace


----------



## DVC Jen

From the Magic - May 18th sailing


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic in Madiera


----------



## shadowryter

act1980 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me! Can you use Topaz Adjust on its own without photoshop?
> 
> Thanks


Hi again...to my knowledge Topaz Adjust is a plug in for Photoshop. It also works in Photoshop Elements, which is way less expensive.


----------



## Renysmom

act1980 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me! Can you use Topaz Adjust on its own without photoshop?
> 
> Thanks



They just released a stand alone software called PhotoFXLab which allows you to use any of the Topaz labs plugins without going into a software.  You can see how it works on You Tube 

But...if you are interested in photography you really need to learn to use a photo editing program.  It doesn't have to be the outrageously expensive Photoshop CS6.  You can get Photoshop Elements for about $40 or Paint Shop Pro X4 for around the same price.  I used PSP X4 for 90% of my workflow even with owning Elements because I know that software inside and out.  There are so many tutorials online for these softwares you can be up and running in no time.


----------



## Renysmom

Scott, Kevin, Roger (and anyone else of course).. Let's talk LR4 presets and the gold tones on the ships.  

I've been trying to create a few (using pics from last years Dream cruise) starter presets to use on my upcoming pics but not very successfully.  

Have you guys created any yet to help tone down the yellows and gold tints..  Want to help a girl out and start me down a path


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Renysmom said:


> Scott, Kevin, Roger (and anyone else of course).. Let's talk LR4 presets and the gold tones on the ships.
> 
> I've been trying to create a few (using pics from last years Dream cruise) starter presets to use on my upcoming pics but not very successfully.
> 
> Have you guys created any yet to help tone down the yellows and gold tints..  Want to help a girl out and start me down a path



Kelly are you talking about shots from inside the ship? I shoot in RAW and adjust my WB in LR4. You can get some funky colors inside but easy to change the Temperature then copy and paste WB to whatever looks right. Maybe post something so we can see what needs to be corrected.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Hell Grand Cayman


----------



## ssanders79

Renysmom said:
			
		

> Scott, Kevin, Roger (and anyone else of course).. Let's talk LR4 presets and the gold tones on the ships.
> 
> I've been trying to create a few (using pics from last years Dream cruise) starter presets to use on my upcoming pics but not very successfully.
> 
> Have you guys created any yet to help tone down the yellows and gold tints..  Want to help a girl out and start me down a path



Like Roger, I also shoot raw and adjust WB in LR. I use the eyedropper and click on things that may be grey first then adjust the WB sliders as necessary. There is really no preset to deal with the various lighting around the ship.


----------



## Evad




----------



## woj68

Renysmom said:


> Scott, Kevin, Roger (and anyone else of course).. Let's talk LR4 presets and the gold tones on the ships.
> 
> I've been trying to create a few (using pics from last years Dream cruise) starter presets to use on my upcoming pics but not very successfully.
> 
> Have you guys created any yet to help tone down the yellows and gold tints..  Want to help a girl out and start me down a path



Hi Kelly. I also shoot in RAW adjusting WB using ACR. You might also want to try using a cooling filter on the final image (around 20%) to help tone down the yellows.


----------



## woj68

Nice one Dave. 

Here's mine for the day.


----------



## Renysmom

Renysmom said:


> Scott, Kevin, Roger (and anyone else of course).. Let's talk LR4 presets and the gold tones on the ships.
> 
> I've been trying to create a few (using pics from last years Dream cruise) starter presets to use on my upcoming pics but not very successfully.
> 
> Have you guys created any yet to help tone down the yellows and gold tints..  Want to help a girl out and start me down a path





GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Kelly are you talking about shots from inside the ship? I shoot in RAW and adjust my WB in LR4. You can get some funky colors inside but easy to change the Temperature then copy and paste WB to whatever looks right. Maybe post something so we can see what needs to be corrected.





ssanders79 said:


> Like Roger, I also shoot raw and adjust WB in LR. I use the eyedropper and click on things that may be grey first then adjust the WB sliders as necessary. There is really no preset to deal with the various lighting around the ship.





woj68 said:


> Hi Kelly. I also shoot in RAW adjusting WB using ACR. You might also want to try using a cooling filter on the final image (around 20%) to help tone down the yellows.





I always shoot in raw and play with the WB and Temp sliders as well.  It just crossed my mind tonight to ask if any of you had created starter presets to save a little time.

Got to love those nice calm yellow and gold DCL color tones hehehe


----------



## Evad

Thank you Kevin!!!

 Really enjoying your work!! It's great to have you back posting on a regular bases!


----------



## woj68

Evad said:
			
		

> Thank you Kevin!!!
> 
> Really enjoying your work!! It's great to have you back posting on a regular bases!



Thanks Dave. I finally got some new shots to work with.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## ssanders79




----------



## ladypirate

on the Fantasy this past Thursday.  Huge storm blew in, most everyone scattered.  However, we held out and i was granted lone beach time for my girls.  Literally, they were the ONLY ones on the beach come 4 o'clock.  Will post these later.


----------



## Silverfox97

ladypirate said:
			
		

> on the Fantasy this past Thursday.  Huge storm blew in, most everyone scattered.  However, we held out and i was granted lone beach time for my girls.  Literally, they were the ONLY ones on the beach come 4 o'clock.  Will post these later.



That is beautiful!!!!! I'd love to see that sky on one of our cruises at CC!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ssanders79

ladypirate said:


> on the Fantasy this past Thursday.  Huge storm blew in, most everyone scattered.  However, we held out and i was granted lone beach time for my girls.  Literally, they were the ONLY ones on the beach come 4 o'clock.  Will post these later.



Wonderful.


----------



## labdogs42

Wow, Wow, Wow!  I love this thread!  I have a year to up my photog skills before my first Disney Cruise!  I have to take a class in RAW and HDR by then for sure!  Right now, I have a Canon 7D and I do pretty well with it, but I'm ready to take it up another level.  You guys are amazing and super inspiring.  Thanks so much for sharing these pics!  Love them!


----------



## woj68

Great shot and PP Scott!


----------



## dday2022




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

ladypirate said:


> on the Fantasy this past Thursday.  Huge storm blew in, most everyone scattered.  However, we held out and i was granted lone beach time for my girls.  Literally, they were the ONLY ones on the beach come 4 o'clock.  Will post these later.



Great Shot!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Lighthouse in Cozumel


----------



## rosermama

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

> Lighthouse in Cozumel



Really nice did you adjust it afterwards and with what/how?


----------



## woj68

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Lighthouse in Cozumel



Beautiful abstract Roger. Love the b&w.


----------



## woj68




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

rosermama said:


> Really nice did you adjust it afterwards and with what/how?


Thanks, I always adjust shot in post to some extent. All of my B&W conversions are done in Nik Silver Effects. 



woj68 said:


> Beautiful abstract Roger. Love the b&w.



Thanks Kevin

From the bottom of the lighthouse


----------



## Zandy595

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> From the bottom of the lighthouse


Mexico?


----------



## Nik's Mom

An old one of the Flying Dutchman.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Look familiar to anyone?


----------



## ssanders79

woj68 said:
			
		

> Great shot and PP Scott!



Thanks. Now, I need to sit down and get to the other 6 days worth of photos.


----------



## Nik's Mom




----------



## woj68




----------



## jenseib

woj68 said:


>



I really love that one


----------



## smeecanada

woj68 said:


>



Where is located, Kevin?


----------



## Coach

The sea just outside of Halifax as it looked like from our stateroom.


----------



## woj68

jenseib said:


> I really love that one



Thanks Jen!



smeecanada said:


> Where is located, Kevin?



At the elevators outside of Cabanas.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Zandy595 said:


> Mexico?



Yes, Cozumel.


----------



## LunaCup

Nik's Mom said:


>



I really miss that boat.  Leaving in less than two weeks for a double dip 5-day on the Dream and the last time I was there was 4 years ago.  I always loved seeing the Flying Dutchman.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic from the Madiera Cable Car


----------



## woj68




----------



## Lilbunnyk

My husband and I went on a Disney cruise to get away from reality after our son's death.  This is the sunset we saw from our Verandah on his 8 week anniversary of becoming an angel.


----------



## Silverfox97

Lilbunnyk said:
			
		

> My husband and I went on a Disney cruise to get away from reality after our son's death.  This is the sunset we saw from our Verandah on his 8 week anniversary of becoming an angel.



OMG - beautiful.

Your signature is touching. I am so sorry for your loss.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tolemommy

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Yes, Cozumel.



Thanks for sharing this picture, it speaks to me on so many levels.  Love it.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

tolemommy said:


> Thanks for sharing this picture, it speaks to me on so many levels.  Love it.


You are very welcome 


Cuatamundi (aka Pesote) is a close relative to the raccoon and is native to Cozumel.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Lilbunnyk said:


> My husband and I went on a Disney cruise to get away from reality after our son's death.  This is the sunset we saw from our Verandah on his 8 week anniversary of becoming an angel.



So beautiful and touching!!  I'm eating my breakfast with tears in my eyes! All the best to you and your DH and thanks for sharing something so meaningful with us!! Hugs to you 

Heather


----------



## lorimay

Lilbunnyk said:


> My husband and I went on a Disney cruise to get away from reality after our son's death.  This is the sunset we saw from our Verandah on his 8 week anniversary of becoming an angel.



God Bless you both!
That picture is beautiful.
Your beautiful son is smiling down upon you both.


----------



## GOVAC24

Lilbunnyk said:


> My husband and I went on a Disney cruise to get away from reality after our son's death.  This is the sunset we saw from our Verandah on his 8 week anniversary of becoming an angel.




May the beauty of this sunset bring you peace with the sunrise.


----------



## ssanders79

Kevin, I love the Royal Court center table shot!




Tropical Depression at Castaway Cay by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## woj68

ssanders79 said:


> Kevin, I love the Royal Court center table shot!



Thanks Scott!


----------



## LunaCup

ssanders79 said:


> Tropical Depression at Castaway Cay by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Love this pic!  I really wish I knew how to focus on an object and have an unfocused background.


----------



## Coach

I took this from our veranda about an hour after leaving Halifax.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Another shot of the Magic from the Maderia Cable Car.


----------



## jjgarv

ssanders79 said:


> Kevin, I love the Royal Court center table shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropical Depression at Castaway Cay by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Very cool!  Do you have one of a Konk Kooler??


----------



## Silverfox97

jjgarv said:
			
		

> Very cool!  Do you have one of a Konk Kooler??



No he doesn't (he's my DH) - they are 1,200 calories so I do not get those ever!!!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1831667

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DizDragonfly

Silverfox97 said:


> No he doesn't (he's my DH) - they are 1,200 calories so I do not get those ever!!!!!!



I'm going to forget I ever read this and so should everyone else.


----------



## woj68




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## disney1990

Silverfox97 said:


> No he doesn't (he's my DH) - they are 1,200 calories so I do not get those ever!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1831667
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I saw that posting too.  But that added up to 24 ounces and I know my drink wasn't take big.  Plus, I'm on a cruise - not drinking it any other time.


----------



## tessasmom

View of one of the many gorgeous sunsets from stateroom 6655 on the Disney Dream 12/2/11.


----------



## denise

Hi DCL photogs.....

I have been approved to lead a photowalk on Oct 13th. This is through Scott Kelby's 5th annual worldwide photowalk.

I will be leading the walk on the Wonder!!!! I will be on the California Coast Cruise that day and was upset that I would miss the walk so my DH said why don't you lead one on the cruise. I applied and was approved!!!
We will be in port that day in Ensanada but the walk will be on the ship!

I know the ship fairly well but would love to get ideas from all of you. Do you have a favorite place on the ship or even a secret place to get great shots? Any and all suggestions are appreciated!!
Thanks so much
denise


----------



## Renysmom

denise said:


> Hi DCL photogs.....
> 
> I have been approved to lead a photowalk on Oct 13th. This is through Scott Kelby's 5th annual worldwide photowalk.
> 
> I will be leading the walk on the Wonder!!!! I will be on the California Coast Cruise that day and was upset that I would miss the walk so my DH said why don't you lead one on the cruise. I applied and was approved!!!
> We will be in port that day in Ensanada but the walk will be on the ship!
> 
> I know the ship fairly well but would love to get ideas from all of you. Do you have a favorite place on the ship or even a secret place to get great shots? Any and all suggestions are appreciated!!
> Thanks so much
> denise



What a unique location.  Good for you.  I think it will be very important you do it very early in the am or you will have lots of cruisers in your photos. 
Anyone who knows what the WW Photowalk is will be onboard with this.  I usually walk the ships about 6:30 am to take ship photos without crowds.

With that said do the high traffic areas first (pools and lobby) and then spread out over the rest of the Wonder.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

DizDragonfly said:


> I'm going to forget I ever read this and so should everyone else.








denise said:


> Hi DCL photogs.....
> 
> I have been approved to lead a photowalk on Oct 13th. This is through Scott Kelby's 5th annual worldwide photowalk.
> 
> I will be leading the walk on the Wonder!!!! I will be on the California Coast Cruise that day and was upset that I would miss the walk so my DH said why don't you lead one on the cruise. I applied and was approved!!!
> We will be in port that day in Ensanada but the walk will be on the ship!
> 
> I know the ship fairly well but would love to get ideas from all of you. Do you have a favorite place on the ship or even a secret place to get great shots? Any and all suggestions are appreciated!!
> Thanks so much
> denise



I have no idea what this walk is all about, but I could read the excitement in your typing, so it sounds like it's a really cool thing!  I've always liked taking pictures of the "hidden mickeys" all over the ship.  And another favorite area is all the cute scenes they have in the hallway by the shops.  I also like to take pictures of all the details that you normally just pass by....the kites on the ceiling at Beach Blanket Buffet, stuff like that.


----------



## Silverfox97

denise said:
			
		

> Hi DCL photogs.....
> 
> I have been approved to lead a photowalk on Oct 13th. This is through Scott Kelby's 5th annual worldwide photowalk.



DH is attending the one being held at Epcot 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## woj68

One of the art works hanging in the Vista Gallery on the Fantasy.


----------



## DesertGal

Silverfox97 said:
			
		

> No he doesn't (he's my DH) - they are 1,200 calories so I do not get those ever!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1831667
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



This could quite possibly be, THE most depressing thing I've ever read. I figured they were fattening, just didn't realize how much!!! I guess that explains a lot of the pounds I felt post cruise !!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DesertGal

Lilbunnyk said:
			
		

> My husband and I went on a Disney cruise to get away from reality after our son's death.  This is the sunset we saw from our Verandah on his 8 week anniversary of becoming an angel.



I'm so sorry. I cant even imagine your pain. I, too, love your signature.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ssanders79

LunaCup said:
			
		

> Love this pic!  I really wish I knew how to focus on an object and have an unfocused background.



It is all thanks to the Nikon 35mm f/1.8 lens. This shot was 1/4000 second at f2/.8.


----------



## LunaCup

ssanders79 said:


> It is all thanks to the Nikon 35mm f/1.8 lens. This shot was 1/4000 second at f2/.8.



Thanks it sounds like you are quite good with the camera!  If only I knew what you meant I would be set.  =)  That and I only have a point and shoot.  I've always wanted to learn how to operate shutter speed and all that jazz.  One day, it is on the bucket list.


----------



## jjgarv

there is NO WAY there are 1200 calories in one drink.......
Having ordered dozens over the years....they add the 2 shots, a premade mix of the juices and LOTS of ice into the blender....all which comes out to, at most 16 oz!


----------



## Silverfox97

jjgarv said:
			
		

> there is NO WAY there are 1200 calories in one drink.......
> Having ordered dozens over the years....they add the 2 shots, a premade mix of the juices and LOTS of ice into the blender....all which comes out to, at most 16 oz!



Oh boy. Then it's closer to 800 calories, which is the average for the run-of-the-mill piña colada (which is because of the coconut mix), and still an absurd amount of calories. I am not here to dispute nutrition information - I was just stating why my DH doesn't have any pics of a Konk Kooler (or any frozen drink for that matter). Yes, I'm in vacation, but I am still not ordering something like that. The ones on the rocks have more than enough for me LOL! What y'all choose to do is none of my business! For those of you who do - enjoy! 

Now back to the Photos of the Day please!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ngriffiths

on the Fantasy this past Thursday.  Huge storm blew in, most everyone scattered.  However, we held out and i was granted lone beach time for my girls.  Literally, they were the ONLY ones on the beach come 4 o'clock.  Will post these later.[/QUOTE]

We were on the island that day as well...the sky was so dark! Great picture!


----------



## ssanders79




----------



## GoHerd1028

ssanders79 said:


>



*I think I recall seeing you take this shot as we were headed back from the Bernard's tour!*


----------



## asunutgirl

I can't even begin to read this entire thread but many of the photos are amazing.  I finally got my first 'real' camera this year and can't wait to take it on the ship with me.  Also taking my P&S with my underwater housing for our dive excursions.  

I don't always know what I'm doing but will all the equipment at least I look good!


----------



## 69pace

I just dug through my photos of our eastern Carribean trip back in June as I took a very similar photo of the Fantasy moored in St. Marteen , except with the family in the foreground. However, there was a red hand rail along the pier that is not present in your shot??? Heck..the clouds looked identical.


----------



## mkmommy

Sailing from New York Aug 12, it was impressive.


----------



## ssanders79

GoHerd1028 said:
			
		

> I think I recall seeing you take this shot as we were headed back from the Bernard's tour!



This was the one!


----------



## dizney-cruiser

ssanders79 said:


>



Were there really no people around here or did you some how brush them out?


----------



## ssanders79

dizney-cruiser said:
			
		

> Were there really no people around here or did you some how brush them out?



There are some people down the dock. I did not clone out any people.


----------



## GoHerd1028

ssanders79 said:


> There are some people down the dock. I did not clone out any people.


*
We were down the dock from this show I bet *


----------



## collectoraholic

Here are two I took from our verandah as we were pulling back into NYC from our 8-Night sailing on the _Magic_:


----------



## Cheryl726

collectoraholic said:


> Here are two I took from our verandah as we were pulling back into NYC from our 8-Night sailing on the _Magic_:



Very nice!


----------



## Evad

ssanders79 said:


> Kevin, I love the Royal Court center table shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropical Depression at Castaway Cay by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Hey that shot looks familiar!! Good one Scott,  couldn't have done better myself....lol


----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:
			
		

> Hey that shot looks familiar!! Good one Scott,  couldn't have done better myself....lol



Dave, please tell me I did not "steal" your shot.


----------



## Evad

ssanders79 said:


> Dave, please tell me I did not "steal" your shot.



I wouldn't say steal, I would say borrowed a great idea just like I do from all the great photographers on these boards... lol


----------



## BethC1952

Evad said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say steal, I would say borrowed a great idea just like I do from all the great photographers on these boards... lol



You didn't steal the shot, you used it as a "inspiration" shot.  I do it all the time LOL!!!  My photo albums would be very empty if I didn't have inspiration shots!  Thanks to all of the wonderful photographers here who have given such great suggestions over the years!

Beth

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jjgarv

Evad said:


> I wouldn't say steal, I would say borrowed a great idea just like I do from all the great photographers on these boards... lol



Oooooo...what is that yummy looking drink that, I assume, is on a post by the Head's Up Bar??


----------



## Evad

jjgarv said:


> Oooooo...what is that yummy looking drink that, I assume, is on a post by the Head's Up Bar??



Not sure what it's called as another couple bought the drinks for us but it sure was good!!! And yes that is at the Head's Up Bar


----------



## ssanders79




----------



## collectoraholic

Cheryl726 said:


> Very nice!



Thanks!


----------



## aan1701

I wanted to share this pic I took during the Hawaii cruise. I took it on our way to the islands. Look. We are in the middle of nowhere. 1000 miles in any direction and no land at all. Not even a little island. I thought that was cool. 





Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Evad




----------



## LuvEeyore

Wonderful Photographers out there,

I need a Picture to use for a FE gift.  I would like a picture of Madammosselle Minnie or Minnie in Christmas Attire.  PM me if you have something I might use.

Thanks


----------



## cruisecrasher

All these are gorgeous!  I mentioned on another thread as beautiful as the ships are, I always try to take pictures as I wander about...but the ones here actually capture the look and feel of being aboard.
Thanks y'all!


----------



## RaglanRoad

Villefranche last year on the Med Cruise


----------



## rescuetink

LuvEeyore said:


> Wonderful Photographers out there,
> 
> I need a Picture to use for a FE gift.  I would like a picture of Madammosselle Minnie or Minnie in Christmas Attire.  PM me if you have something I might use.
> 
> Thanks



Post this on the Creative DISign board and I think you'll have better luck!!  

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## ssanders79

LuvEeyore said:
			
		

> Wonderful Photographers out there,
> 
> I need a Picture to use for a FE gift.  I would like a picture of Madammosselle Minnie or Minnie in Christmas Attire.  PM me if you have something I might use.
> 
> Thanks



I think I have a Madammosselle shot by herself. I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## dlhvac




----------



## Tinkermom3

Page 5?  Oh no!  Time for a bump!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

OK, this is a repeat, but I love it.


----------



## sayhello

ssanders79 said:


> I think I have a Madammosselle shot by herself. I'll look tomorrow.


I'm sorry, I just had to jump in here.   _ Mademoiselle _Minnie.

Sayhello


----------



## ssanders79

sayhello said:


> I'm sorry, I just had to jump in here.   _ Mademoiselle _Minnie.
> 
> Sayhello



CTRL+C, CTRL+V is a double edged sword.


----------



## aan1701

Grilling Rib Eyes on deck at the Goofy pool on the day the Wonder was transiting the panama canal. 





Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Keira1387

aan1701 said:


> I wanted to share this pic I took during the Hawaii cruise. I took it on our way to the islands. Look. We are in the middle of nowhere. 1000 miles in any direction and no land at all. Not even a little island. I thought that was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



So neat!


----------



## aan1701

Keira1387 said:
			
		

> So neat!



Thanks. It was neat. Kinda scary too, but in a adventurous, exciting way.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dizney-cruiser

where did everyone go . . .


----------



## ssanders79

The Fine Details of the Fantasy's Chandelier by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## denise

ssanders79 said:


> The Fine Details of the Fantasy's Chandelier by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Scott....I really like the black and white version. You can really see the detail....


----------



## jenseib

dizney-cruiser said:


> where did everyone go . . .



I will have lots o the Magic in a few weeks and then lots of the Dream in a few months.
I do have a lot of Dream ones already...can't remember what I posted already though.


----------



## mickeysmyboy

From my cruise on the Dream this past May!


----------



## mickeysmyboy

Panoramic from my cabana on the adult beach!


----------



## tinkerone

mickeysmyboy said:


> Panoramic from my cabana on the adult beach!



nice!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic in Madiera 2010


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## jcarwash




----------



## pmkr




----------



## disney1990

pmkr said:


>



Absolutely.  It's my favorite place to be.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

pmkr said:


>



Oh, I do so bad.  Can't wait till April 2013.


----------



## ssanders79

denise said:
			
		

> Scott....I really like the black and white version. You can really see the detail....



Thanks!  I thought I had a similar version from the Dream, but I cannot find it.


----------



## abitagirl916

ssanders79 said:


> Thanks!  I thought I had a similar version from the Dream, but I cannot find it.



Hi Scott.  I've been following your DCL Cruise Line Blogs....love them.  I love all of your pictures here too.  I have taken pictures on my 2 other Disney cruises, but I only have a point and shoot camera, and my pictures never seem to come out as vibrant as yours. And I don't have your perspective for taking pictures.  Some that you have taken I would never have even thought of taking.  Thoroughly enjoy everyone's pictures on this thread.


----------



## Evad

Back from our 5 night Canada cruise.

Here's the Magic in NYC...


----------



## alamere1496

Evad said:
			
		

> Back from our 5 night Canada cruise.
> 
> Here's the Magic in NYC...



I can't wait to see your pictures!  I was so sad that we weren't able to go.


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## DCLSailing

My favorite restaurant on the Fantasy.


----------



## DVCTigger

One from the last Alaska sailing of 2012. . .


----------



## dolphingirl47

That looks amazing. i can't wait to see this for myself next year.

Corinna


----------



## pmkr




----------



## DCLSailing

If you've never gone, 'Match your Mate' was quite a fun event!  While we did not play, it was a blast even as a spectator!  

I believe this was on the first night of the cruise while on-board the Fantasy.


----------



## Evad

alamere1496 said:


> I can't wait to see your pictures!  I was so sad that we weren't able to go.



Thanks so much Ann!!

We had a great time on the cruise. It rained really hard when in Saint John but we still did our excursion. The Magic and her crew were awesome, can't wait till our June Med cruise!!


----------



## Evad

DCLSailing said:


> If you've never gone, 'Match your Mate' was quite a fun event!  While we did not play, it was a blast even as a spectator!
> 
> I believe this was on the first night of the cruise while on-board the Fantasy.



Agreed this was a fun show!! Lot's of laughs were had by all on the Magic 2 weeks ago


----------



## Evad

pmkr said:


>



Nice!!


----------



## DCLSailing

Last one off the ship!  Disney Fantasy.


----------



## ssanders79

abitagirl916 said:


> Hi Scott.  I've been following your DCL Cruise Line Blogs....love them.  I love all of your pictures here too.  I have taken pictures on my 2 other Disney cruises, but I only have a point and shoot camera, and my pictures never seem to come out as vibrant as yours. And I don't have your perspective for taking pictures.  Some that you have taken I would never have even thought of taking.  Thoroughly enjoy everyone's pictures on this thread.



Thank you.  Have you checked out the photography boards?  I started there when I first joined the Disboards. It's a great resource and everyone is helpful, unlike some pro-centric photography forums.


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## Tink rules

which date did you go on?


----------



## abitagirl916

ssanders79 said:


> Thank you.  Have you checked out the photography boards?  I started there when I first joined the Disboards. It's a great resource and everyone is helpful, unlike some pro-centric photography forums.



Thanks, Scott. I'll have to try those boards. Need to learn alot before my cruise in October 2013.


----------



## Jillpie

Evad said:


>



Beautiful Dave.  I remember you getting ready for your first cruise and now look at you, you're a DCL regular now!  So my son is starting photography school in Boston in Oct (I noticed your Nikon) and guess what we just placed on order for him, the Nikon D800that's our reaction when we saw the price, but he'll walk out of there after two years with a top notch camera body and lenses to start his career.  Love to follow your work, and will really love to see your Med pictures!


----------



## BethC1952

This is just a quick peek at pictures from Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia on the last NYC-Canada cruise:




Beth


----------



## lorimay

Beth beautiful pics!

I loved Peggy's Cove.

Congratulations on your upcoming Anniversary.

Are you taking the Wonder next year for the Alaska cruise?

We are looking, but not sure if we want Disney 7 night or a 10 night Princess cruise out of San Francisco.


----------



## ssanders79

abitagirl916 said:


> Thanks, Scott. I'll have to try those boards. Need to learn alot before my cruise in October 2013.



I will see you on the Fantasy next October!


----------



## woj68




----------



## pmkr




----------



## Tink rules

DCL's pic of the Magic arriving in Galveston...


----------



## cruisecrasher

Tink rules said:
			
		

> DCL's pic of the Magic arriving in Galveston...



Awesome!!!


----------



## Evad

Tink rules said:


> which date did you go on?



We were on the 9 - 2 -12 cruise







Jillpie said:


> Beautiful Dave.  I remember you getting ready for your first cruise and now look at you, you're a DCL regular now!  So my son is starting photography school in Boston in Oct (I noticed your Nikon) and guess what we just placed on order for him, the Nikon D800that's our reaction when we saw the price, but he'll walk out of there after two years with a top notch camera body and lenses to start his career.  Love to follow your work, and will really love to see your Med pictures!



Thanks so much Jill!!

Ya we were pretty much hooked after the 1st cruise!! We had so much fun. Really looking forward to the med cruise!!

Congrats to your son! Can not  go wrong with a Nikon. Wish him luck!!


----------



## BethC1952

lorimay said:
			
		

> Beth beautiful pics!
> 
> I loved Peggy's Cove.
> 
> Congratulations on your upcoming Anniversary.
> 
> Are you taking the Wonder next year for the Alaska cruise?
> 
> We are looking, but not sure if we want Disney 7 night or a 10 night Princess cruise out of San Francisco.



Thank you for the compliment about the pictures and the wishes on our anniversary!  It's hard to believe that we've been married 40 years!

Yes, we're taking Wonder to Alaska.  I booked while I was on Magic last week, and I can't wait.  After the Alaska cruise, we'll have to see what vacation options present themselves.  There are so many places we want to see!

Beth

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## glassslipper2004

Love these - thanks!


----------



## Tink rules

Not sure if this is DCL or Cruise Critic's pic...


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

i believe it's disney's and can be found along with a couple of other cute one's here on their blog  http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2012/09/disney-magic-salutes-the-lone-star-state-with-a-cowboy-hat-on-the-iconic-funnel/


----------



## Renysmom

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> i believe it's disney's and can be found along with a couple of other cute one's here on their blog  http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2012/09/disney-magic-salutes-the-lone-star-state-with-a-cowboy-hat-on-the-iconic-funnel/



Just so you know that is not a DCL blog. Disney does not own or maintain it.  It is Scott's who is a poster here on this on this thread as a matter of fact.


----------



## Silverfox97

Renysmom said:
			
		

> Just so you know that is not a DCL blog. Disney does not own or maintain it.  It is Scott's who is a poster here on this on this thread as a matter of fact.



But someone from DCL actually follows & subscribes to his blog!!!

(I'm his DW  )

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

well thank you! i did not know that..


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## woj68

Awesome shot Dave!


----------



## ssanders79

Dave - Cool capture with the streamers!




Welcome to Royal Court by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

Your photowalk was just mentioned on Kelby's webcast!



denise said:


> Hi DCL photogs.....
> 
> I have been approved to lead a photowalk on Oct 13th. This is through Scott Kelby's 5th annual worldwide photowalk.
> 
> I will be leading the walk on the Wonder!!!! I will be on the California Coast Cruise that day and was upset that I would miss the walk so my DH said why don't you lead one on the cruise. I applied and was approved!!!
> We will be in port that day in Ensanada but the walk will be on the ship!
> 
> I know the ship fairly well but would love to get ideas from all of you. Do you have a favorite place on the ship or even a secret place to get great shots? Any and all suggestions are appreciated!!
> Thanks so much
> denise


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much guys!! Great shot today Scott!!


----------



## woj68

ssanders79 said:


> Dave - Cool capture with the streamers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Royal Court by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Beautiful work Scott!


----------



## Silverfox97

I think Scott, Dave & Kevin need to take a cruise together!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## woj68

Silverfox97 said:


> I think Scott, Dave & Kevin need to take a cruise together!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Would love to...care to sponsor us!?


----------



## woj68




----------



## ssanders79

woj68 said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9563538@N04/8024903007/in/photostream/lightbox/



The ceiling around the light is killer!


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> Would love to...care to sponsor us!?



A sponsor, what a great idea!!!! 




Love the shot today Kevin!!


----------



## woj68

ssanders79 said:


> The ceiling around the light is killer!



Thanks Scott! 



Evad said:


> A sponsor, what a great idea!!!!
> 
> Love the shot today Kevin!!



I know...right?! 
Thanks Dave!


----------



## Silverfox97

woj68 said:
			
		

> Would love to...care to sponsor us!?



Lol!!! 

Sure, Scott can leave me at home with DD while he cruises with two photog friends on my dime!!! (Yeah right!!)

I can see it now - 3 dudes up at 5am wandering the ship taking pics of details people overlook....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ssanders79

5 Am is too late.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

Silverfox97 said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> Sure, Scott can leave me at home with DD while he cruises with two photog friends on my dime!!! (Yeah right!!)
> 
> I can see it now - 3 dudes up at 5am wandering the ship taking pics of details people overlook....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Sounds like a plan to me!!!


----------



## glassslipper2004

Are there photography walks on every cruise?  My DH would love something like that!  We were also hoping to do some photography excusions, but the ones we have found are early in the morning - making it difficult to do when you can't start until the ship docks in port and you are allowed to get off.


----------



## ssanders79

glassslipper2004 said:
			
		

> Are there photography walks on every cruise?  My DH would love something like that!  We were also hoping to do some photography excusions, but the ones we have found are early in the morning - making it difficult to do when you can't start until the ship docks in port and you are allowed to get off.



I would bring it up in the meet thread for your cruise.


----------



## Renysmom

Silverfox97 said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> Sure, Scott can leave me at home with DD while he cruises with two photog friends on my dime!!! (Yeah right!!)
> 
> I can see it now - 3 dudes up at 5am wandering the ship taking pics of details people overlook....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I wanna go


----------



## NWDAD

ssanders79 said:


> I would bring it up in the meet thread for your cruise.



Scott,  

Are you thinking of doing a photo walk on the Dec 8th cruise?  If so I would love to join it.

Kevin


----------



## denise

glassslipper2004 said:


> Are there photography walks on every cruise?  My DH would love something like that!  We were also hoping to do some photography excusions, but the ones we have found are early in the morning - making it difficult to do when you can't start until the ship docks in port and you are allowed to get off.



I'm doing a photowalk on my cruise on Oct 7th up the coast of California. Actually the walk is on the 13th! It's part of the Scott Kelby's 5th Annual World Wide Photowalk. I have 26 people so far in my group!
check out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cov2FqmdvHE&feature=youtu.be

they mention our cruise 28 min and 50 seconds into the webcast....

Your DH could always start one on your next cruise and post it on the DIS site....


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## ssanders79

NWDAD said:


> Scott,
> 
> Are you thinking of doing a photo walk on the Dec 8th cruise?  If so I would love to join it.
> 
> Kevin



Haven't thought about a photo walk. As it stands we do not have any plans for port days.


----------



## Jillpie

Outstanding Dave, one of your very best.


----------



## Evad

Jillpie said:


> Outstanding Dave, one of your very best.



Thanks so much Jill!!


----------



## magic61983

That's a beautiful picture.  Where was that taken?


----------



## abitagirl916

Evad said:


>



Wow, Dave, that is an awesome shot.


----------



## abitagirl916

ssanders79 said:


> I will see you on the Fantasy next October!



Yes, Scott, looking forward to that cruise. Hope to meet you and your wife on board.


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much guys!!




magic61983 said:


> That's a beautiful picture.  Where was that taken?



That was taken in Peggy's Cove Nova Scotia. 




From the Magic...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Somewhere in the mid-Atlantic


----------



## jenseib

Cozumel last Thursday.  Disney magic out of Glaveston


----------



## mrp4352

I wish I was on her...


----------



## dclcruzer

Keep em coming!! I'll have to upload my old pictures. Haven't taken a cruise since 2007....finally getting on the Fantasy again Dec. 29th!! These pictures are the only thing keeping me sane and helping me survive this school semester!! We've booked and rebooked since 2007, but life happened and we had to keep pushing it back. Sending in our final payment Friday!  84 days until Disney, 88 until boarding the FANTASY! Can't wait!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Momma2Jax

Tracy Arm 9/5/12


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## Momma2Jax




----------



## jenseib

Mayan Ruins in Cozumel


----------



## KaryCam

jenseib said:


> Mayan Ruins in Cozumel



That's the arch at San Gervasio. 
We went on that excursion in December. It was a pretty reasonable excursion I thought ($59 for 10+) since it included San Gervasio, Discover Mexico Park, and a homemade Mexican lunch and Pinata for the kids.


----------



## jenseib

KaryCam said:


> That's the arch at San Gervasio.
> We went on that excursion in December. It was a pretty reasonable excursion I thought ($59 for 10+) since it included San Gervasio, Discover Mexico Park, and a homemade Mexican lunch and Pinata for the kids.



I am not sure of the name, but could be right., Ours went to there, a tequila place, a beautiful beach stop for pictures and then a stop at the oldest town in Cozumel...which was a dump.
But it was cheap and loved it for the most part.


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

Evad said:


>



So pretty


----------



## jenseib

Grand Cayman


----------



## Momma2Jax




----------



## Evad

jenseib said:


> So pretty



Thank you!!


----------



## tebi73




----------



## pmkr




----------



## jenseib

Sunrise at Grand Cayman


----------



## Evad




----------



## Momma2Jax

Sunset over Puget Sound leaving Seattle area


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

jenseib said:


> Sunrise at Grand Cayman



Everyone comments about the gorgeous sunsets, but I love the unbelievable sunrises!! Thanks for the special picture, ALOHA, Karen


----------



## jenseib

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Everyone comments about the gorgeous sunsets, but I love the unbelievable sunrises!! Thanks for the special picture, ALOHA, Karen



Thanks
I never got one susnet as I was always at dinner...at least I don't remembr getting one.


----------



## jenseib

Magic chandelier


----------



## dolphingirl47

jenseib said:


>



That photo is absolutely amazing.

Corinna


----------



## jenseib

dolphingirl47 said:


> That photo is absolutely amazing.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Character Breakfast in Parrot Cay - Magic


----------



## jenseib

Vista Spa / Magic


----------



## Evad




----------



## Momma2Jax

Injured Eagle being cared for at the nature center at the top of the Mt Roberts Tram in Juneau.


----------



## disney1990

Darn - how do I get a picture of a sunset if I have dinner during sunset?


----------



## cruisecrasher

disney1990 said:
			
		

> Darn - how do I get a picture of a sunset if I have dinner during sunset?



Room service, Palo, or quick service dining. Or skip a meal.


----------



## cruisecrasher

disney1990 said:
			
		

> Darn - how do I get a picture of a sunset if I have dinner during sunset?



Or try for sunrise, instead.


----------



## jenseib

Vista Spa / Magic


----------



## disney1990

cruisecrasher said:


> Or try for sunrise, instead.



There will definitely be sunrises!!!


----------



## psimon

cruisecrasher said:


> Room service, Palo, or quick service dining.* Or skip a meal*.



Skip a meal?...... on a cruise?..... Those meals?

A better suggestion, depending on the time of year, is to plan ahead and opt for a seating time that is not during sunset so you can get all the shots you want!

Just my $0.02!

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

disney1990 said:


> Darn - how do I get a picture of a sunset if I have dinner during sunset?



Take your camera to dinner with you and excuse yourself at the appropriate time, go up on deck, take picture, return to dinner.


----------



## Momma2Jax

disney1990 said:
			
		

> Darn - how do I get a picture of a sunset if I have dinner during sunset?



Or, "excuse me, I have to use the restroom....for a while...." And escape for a few minutes to grab a few shots!  what time of year are you sailing, are you sure you will miss the whole sunset?


----------



## disney1990

Momma2Jax said:


> Or, "excuse me, I have to use the restroom....for a while...." And escape for a few minutes to grab a few shots!  what time of year are you sailing, are you sure you will miss the whole sunset?



Sailing next weekend.  Sunset Cape Canaveral is 6:42 to 6:48 for the week and we have early dinner.  It only gets earlier the further south you go.  So yes, we will be having dinner.  I definitely think I will have get up and grab a quick picture.


----------



## 4lildreamers

These are sooooooooooooo great!  I will post some of mine when I get back.  We travel Nov 25th.  YAY!  Thanks for everyone for sharing.


----------



## jenseib

Heated chairs at Vista Spa / Magic


----------



## Kathy Jetson

jenseib said:


> Heated chairs at Vista Spa / Magic



I need one of those for my house!


----------



## Momma2Jax

Canada coast before sunset, heading to Vancouver from Alaska


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> I need one of those for my house!



That would be nice.


----------



## jenseib

Vista Spa / Magic


----------



## NWDAD

disney1990 said:


> Sailing next weekend.  Sunset Cape Canaveral is 6:42 to 6:48 for the week and we have early dinner.  It only gets earlier the further south you go.  So yes, we will be having dinner.  I definitely think I will have get up and grab a quick picture.



Accually the farther south you go the later it gets.  In the PNW right now the sun is setting aound 5:30-5:45.

Kevin


----------



## Evad




----------



## holula

Momma2Jax said:
			
		

> Canada coast before sunset, heading to Vancouver from Alaska



That is a beautiful photo. <3


----------



## Momma2Jax

holula said:
			
		

> That is a beautiful photo. <3



Thank you!


----------



## declansdad

NWDAD said:


> Accually the farther south you go the later it gets.  In the PNW right now the sun is setting aound 5:30-5:45.
> 
> Kevin




As you move towards the equator it will work the other way; for example, Orlando next Saturday sunset is 6:51 pm and in St Lucia sunset occurs at 5:42 pm.


----------



## jenseib

Magic atrium


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

The Magic / docking in Cozumel


----------



## Momma2Jax




----------



## su_A_ve

ok - how the heck you upload a picture?  can't figure out other than linking somewhere which I don't want...


----------



## jenseib

su_A_ve said:


> ok - how the heck you upload a picture?  can't figure out other than linking somewhere which I don't want...



use photobucket


----------



## jenseib

Oceanneers club / Magic


----------



## jenseib

Magic


----------



## Princess23

All these pictures are getting me excited for our first cruise in December!!  Hope to contribute when we return!


----------



## Momma2Jax

Wonder atrium


----------



## Evad

Coming into Halifax....


----------



## jenseib

Shop window / Magic


----------



## jenseib

Momma2Jax said:


> Wonder atrium



gorgeous!!!


----------



## Momma2Jax

Ketchikan park district


----------



## hkriw

a quick yummy one for a rainy friday here in Philadelphia


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Skyline Lounge


----------



## mammacaryn

su_A_ve said:


> ok - how the heck you upload a picture?  can't figure out other than linking somewhere which I don't want...



You have to link from an online file....I use tinypic.com, others use photobucket(there may be other sites as well).

Upload your photo to one of those sites and post it with the link that looks like this:


----------



## jenseib

The Magic


----------



## jenseib

Port of Galveston


----------



## pmkr




----------



## jenseib

Shops on the Magic


----------



## jenseib




----------



## cruisecrasher

jenseib said:
			
		

> The Magic



I love seeing the Lone Star flying on the Magic!


----------



## jenseib

The Magic


----------



## Momma2Jax

Animator's Palette in the Wonder


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

Magic


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

Cozumel morning from the Magic


----------



## Evad




----------



## bitlerzx4

I love all these photos!  It gets me so excited for our next cruise!


----------



## CowboyPrincess

Thanks to everyone who posts photos, it really makes upcoming trips more exciting.


----------



## Momma2Jax

Sorry it's blurry, but it made me smile.  Captain Hook dancing with a guest


----------



## jenseib

Magic Plushies


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

The Magic in Cozumel


----------



## BethC1952

Evad said:


>


A beautiful picture of a beautiful place!

Beth


----------



## Momma2Jax

View from our verandah after docking in Vancouver


----------



## Evad

BethC1952 said:


> A beautiful picture of a beautiful place!
> 
> Beth



Thank you so much!!


----------



## tinkmom2

This is an old one


----------



## jenseib

Walt Disney Theatre / Magic


----------



## tinkmom2

Aquaduck surprise!


----------



## jenseib

Gift on the Magic


----------



## Evad




----------



## rescuetink

tinkmom2 said:


> This is an old one



I MISS SEEING THIS AT CASTAWAY CAY!!!!!


----------



## Evad

Fog rising on the city of Halifax


----------



## Mel2421

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## jenseib

Beat Street Bathroom on the Magic


----------



## Evad

Thank you!!


----------



## jennab05

I am new to the disboards and have found this thread and am so happy I have. I leave for the disney fantasy cruise in 8 days and this is making me even more excited! all these photographs are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Evad




----------



## GrumpyGoat

After 202 pages, I finally reached the end of the thread.  Whew!  Lots of great photography here and I haven't even look at the first three threads...

A few comments before I post some of my own pictures... 



pearljammer said:


> What kind of camera are you people using?  Those are awesome photos.  I'm looking to get a new camera soon and would love something that takes pics that good.  I currently own a Nikon D40 SLR but will admit I need a bigger lens..  Anyway, do tell please............


 

See below... 



ssanders79 said:


> I would suggest using what you have. Too many people are hung up on "getting a better camera". I can hand my DD3 a D3x and it will not be any better than her P&S. Sure, I would love to upgrade from my D40 to a D7000, but it has more to do with the technical limits of the D40. The quality of the image may be better, but it will not help me be a better photographer.





ssanders79 said:


> If you are serious look into expanding your gear with some new glass.


 

Good points.  A competent photographer can take good pictures with  _any_ camera.  The best way to improve your photography is to first learn all you can about the basic principles of photography and then practice, practice, practice.  Don't be afraid to experiment.  Digital is cheap.  If something doesn't work out, just delete it.

Case in point:  Even though I have drawers full of DSLR cameras and fancy lenses, on Oct. 7 Pacific Coast Cruise all I took for a camera was a high-end Canon point and shoot, the G12.



Grandma4ever said:


> I believe they are Gibbons who are in the Ape Family


 



Manon_Paul_Nina said:


> Those are not Gibbons, Gibbons have long arms and short feet...





Manon_Paul_Nina said:


> Those are Barbary Macaque's....
> You'll have to watch out because they can be quite aggressive...




Macaques are Monkeys.  The Barbary Macaque is unique in that they don't have tails.



ssanders79 said:


> While I often shoot and process HDR images, this is not an HDR.





ssanders79 said:


> This one was a result of a mistake I made when I dropped the orange saturation to 0.I liked what I saw so I continued to experiment.  It alone removed the color on the deck. I dropped the others and gave blue and aqua a boost.




You can do the same thing with Layer Masks in Photoshop, but this is a much less labor intensive method.



TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Disney Fantasy 062512 at Grand Cayman





TIGGER/POOH4 said:


>




It's wider at the bridge level because the officers need an unobstructed view to the rear for maneuvering.



denise said:


> Hi DCL photogs.....





denise said:


> I have been approved to lead a photowalk on Oct 13th.  This is through Scott Kelby's 5th annual worldwide photowalk.
> 
> I will be leading the walk on the Wonder!!!! I will be on the California Coast Cruise that day and was upset that I would miss the walk so my DH said why don't you lead one on the cruise. I applied and was approved!!!
> We will be in port that day in Ensanada but the walk will be on the ship!
> 
> I know the ship fairly well but would love to get ideas from all of you. Do you have a favorite place on the ship or even a secret place to get great shots? Any and all suggestions are appreciated!!
> Thanks so much
> denise




I really should have joined you on this.  All I did in Ensanada was lounge by the pool...



ssanders79 said:


> Thank you.  Have you checked out the photography boards?  I started there when I first joined the Disboards. It's a great resource and everyone is helpful, unlike some pro-centric photography forums.



I've been a member of the _Photography on the Net_ forums for a number of years and I find most of the people there to be pretty helpful.  I've made a bunch of friends through that forum. POTN is pretty Canon-centric, but there are places for users of other brands as well.  You'll find their forums easy to navigate as they use the same software...

Now, a couple of my photos:  

Butchart Gardens in Victoria, BC.  From last year's _Wonder_ repositioning cruise, Vancouver to LA...






Ruins of the Warden's House, Alcatraz.  _Wonder_ Pacific Coast Cruise, October 2012.


----------



## smeecanada

GrumpyGoat said:


> Case in point:  Even though I have drawers full of DSLR cameras and fancy lenses, on Oct. 7 Pacific Coast Cruise all I took for a camera was a high-end Canon point and shoot, the G12.
> 
> Ruins of the Warden's House, Alcatraz.  _Wonder_ Pacific Coast Cruise, October 2012.



I'm assuming you took this photo with the point and shoot mentioned above.  Did you take it on the auto setting?  Did you tweek it with a program afterward?  If so, which one.  Thanks.

Nice Butchart's photo BTW.  It's about 30 minutes from my house.


----------



## GrumpyGoat

smeecanada said:


> I'm assuming you took this photo with the point and shoot mentioned above.  Did you take it on the auto setting?  Did you tweek it with a program afterward?  If so, which one.  Thanks.
> 
> Nice Butchart's photo BTW.  It's about 30 minutes from my house.



Yes, it was with the G12.  I ALWAYS shoot in RAW and either in Program or Av Modes.   One of the reasons I chose the G12 as my compact camera is because it shoots in RAW. I never use Auto because it takes away my control of the shot. 

Because I shoot in RAW, my images have to be post-processed in some form or another.  I use Lightroom 4 as my primary processing program, although I do use Photoshop CS5 for some things.  I also have the Nik Viveza and Silver EfX Pro Plug-ins for LR4.


----------



## Momma2Jax

I love all the tips I get in this thread. I bought my first dslr this summer, and am still very new to all of it's features. Sadly, I didn't have a ton of time to learn before going to Alaska, but I keep practicing and am getting there! I guess I'll just have to go back!  






Salmon in a creek in Ketchikan


----------



## denise

Yes Grumpy The Goat you should have joined us....we had a nice walk and made history by being the first walk on a cruise ship! ( Scott Kelby even mentioned the walk on one of his web casts!)

There is always next year! Can't wait to hear what the date will be...

Here is our group from the walk...





group photo by dionysia mou, on Flickr


----------



## smeecanada

GrumpyGoat said:


> Yes, it was with the G12.  I ALWAYS shoot in RAW and either in Program or Av Modes.   One of the reasons I chose the G12 as my compact camera is because it shoots in RAW. I never use Auto because it takes away my control of the shot.
> 
> Because I shoot in RAW, my images have to be post-processed in some form or another.  I use Lightroom 4 as my primary processing program, although I do use Photoshop CS5 for some things.  I also have the Nik Viveza and Silver EfX Pro Plug-ins for LR4.



Thanks, for the info.  I'll need to have a closer look at the G12 capabilities.


----------



## GrumpyGoat

smeecanada said:


> Thanks, for the info.  I'll need to have a closer look at the G12 capabilities.



There's also the G1X and the new G15 in the lineup as well...

http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/digital_cameras


----------



## GrumpyGoat

Heading out under the Lion's Gate Bridge, Vancouver.  _Wonder_ repositioning cruise, September 2011.  This picture was shot with an older Canon Powershot G5.  I didn't get the G12 until November.  






Telegraph Hill and the Coit Tower, San Francisco.  _Wonder_ Pacific Coast Cruise, October 2012.


----------



## Momma2Jax

Pilot boat dropping off the pilot for Tracy Arm


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Beach in Cozumel


----------



## Evad




----------



## luv2sleep

jenseib said:


> Beat Street Bathroom on the Magic



This bathroom is also on the Wonder.  I also took a picture of it.  Such a cool bathroom!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PegIra

I will never be as good as you all, but I will always enjoy your pictures.  Thanks so much for sharing.  We will hit the grand slam in January, when we cruise on the Fantasy with friends from high school  Both of us will be celebrating our 54th anniversary's in 2013. This will be our 7th Disney Cruise,but their first and I can hardly wait for them to see how Disney does it!!  We are going to enjoy watching them enjoy it. 

Thanks again for all of your pictures!!!

Peg


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## rescuetink

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



Thanks for reminding me how much I MISS THAT PLACE!!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## denise

Evad said:


>



So wanted to do that cruise.....I like this shot Dave....thanks for sharing...


----------



## Lovin DCL

This is my favorite picture from our first Disney cruise. My son could have stared at the ocean all day.


----------



## Evad

denise said:


> So wanted to do that cruise.....I like this shot Dave....thanks for sharing...



Thanks so much Denise!!


----------



## maria-fan-22

Fantasy - Grand Cayman by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## MinnieDiva

Remy at sunset:


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## RaglanRoad




----------



## pmkr




----------



## maria-fan-22

Believe by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## SrisonS

Disney's Human Element - Hola, Puerto Rico!!!! by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

Cruisers celebrate Disney Cruise Line's first ever sailing into Puerto Rico.  And yes, that is their own Puerto Rican flag gracing the railing.

Entering into the San Juan Bay was such a beautiful sight.  The sunrise had just begun... the 'El Morro' Fort was to the left... rocky waters were to the right... and you could see the blue/gray gradient of the mountains in the distance.

San Juan, Puerto Rico
Disney Fantasy
Deck 13


----------



## BethC1952

Evad said:


>



Beautiful picture!  That's such a beautiful place.  I hope to go there again in the not-to-far-off future!

Beth


----------



## maria-fan-22

Disney Funnel by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From our cabin crawl onboard the Magic:


----------



## Evad

BethC1952 said:


> Beautiful picture!  That's such a beautiful place.  I hope to go there again in the not-to-far-off future!
> 
> Beth



Thank you so much!!


----------



## SrisonS

Fantasy Sunrise by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

Back from a weeklong cruise aboard the Disney Fantasy.  We traveled with our daughter this time; unlike our first 2 cruises before we became parents.  So it was quite a different experience.  I kind of even feel like there's more for adults than for children.  Not that they lacked activities or anyhing.  But you realize that there's a lot you can't do with little ones.  I have no complaints about that though.  Everything was great!!!!

Deck 13
Disney Fantasy


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## Evad




----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

pmkr said:


>



I love this picture!  Do you mind if I borrow it for my FB cover photo?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From the Magic somewhere in the Atlantic


----------



## Evad




----------



## SrisonS

The Disney Prestige Collection - A Staircase With Character by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

The Atrium
Disney Fantasy


----------



## pmkr

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> I love this picture!  Do you mind if I borrow it for my FB cover photo?



No problem, go for it


----------



## jenseib

Magic


----------



## pmkr




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Navigator's veranda porthole on  the Magic


----------



## LuvEeyore

pmkr said:


>



I just love this picture.  You captured a great shot.


----------



## SrisonS

Disney Fantasy Enchanted Art: Walt Disney does Steamboat Willie by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

All around the ship, there were various pieces of Enchanted Art.  What looked like an ordinary picture/poster, would have a certain element of it come to life.

This one in particular started with Walt holding a blank canvas.  When someone would stand in front of this "picture", they would start to see either an animation of Pluto, or one from Steamboat Willie.

Deck 4
Near the Walt Disney Theatre
Disney Fantasy


----------



## maria-fan-22

Reaching by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## bbn1122

tstobb said:


>



This reminds me of my first cruise on the Dream.....I know its Disney and there are kids....but you would have thought the adult pool was a family pool on my cruise.


----------



## castaway3

bbn1122 said:


> This reminds me of my first cruise on the Dream.....I know its Disney and there are kids....but you would have thought the adult pool was a family pool on my cruise.



That would have made me really mad  did crew members not do anything about it?


----------



## maria-fan-22

It's amazing what you'll see at 4:00AM... This is at a Gas Station...



Disney Cruise Line bus filling up at a local gas station by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Quiet Cove Cafe / Magic


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## SrisonS




----------



## disney1990

bbn1122 said:


> This reminds me of my first cruise on the Dream.....I know its Disney and there are kids....but you would have thought the adult pool was a family pool on my cruise.



Did you mention this to a Disney Cast Member?  We did and the child was quickly asked to leave.


----------



## matteasmom

SrisonS said:


>



Stunning pic!  Would you mind if I used it for my fb cover photo?


----------



## SrisonS

matteasmom said:
			
		

> Stunning pic!  Would you mind if I used it for my fb cover photo?



Not at all.  Go ahead!!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## SrisonS

This turned out to be a great morning to capture a sunrise. I usually have problems with fog developing inside of my lens; when coming from a cold room, to the very humid outdoors. But there wasn't any humidity this particular morning. It was actually nice and cool out; at least up here with the wind whipping on me. It was also a little surprising that hardly anyone was up here. That was fine by me though. 

Satellite Falls
Deck 13
Disney Fantasy


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## LUVMICKEY

SrisonS said:


> This turned out to be a great morning to capture a sunrise. I usually have problems with fog developing inside of my lens; when coming from a cold room, to the very humid outdoors. But there wasn't any humidity this particular morning. It was actually nice and cool out; at least up here with the wind whipping on me. It was also a little surprising that hardly anyone was up here. That was fine by me though.
> 
> Satellite Falls
> Deck 13
> Disney Fantasy



I love this picture.  Very beautiful.  We will be on the Fantasy in April and we can't wait.


----------



## ssanders79

Christmas time is here by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Magic


----------



## pmkr




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunrise in the Atlantic


----------



## maria-fan-22

Disney Dream - Walt Disney Theatre - 2 by W.H.Clements, on Flickr



Disney Dream - Walt Disney Theatre - 1 by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Another angle on the sunrise


----------



## ssanders79

Catch a Wave by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## cruisecrasher

Playing with the panorama setting on my iPhone.


----------



## maria-fan-22

The Golden Mickey's - 1 by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## Embraer

Not my best but I submitted it for the Castaway Cay Wikipedia entry anyhow -   Disney Wonder 26th February 2008







Embraer aka EmbraerSkyPilot


----------



## cruisecrasher

Embraer said:
			
		

> Not my best but I submitted it for the Castaway Cay Wikipedia entry anyhow -   Disney Wonder 26th February 2008
> 
> Embraer aka EmbraerSkyPilot



How do you submit photos to Wikipedia?


----------



## Embraer

Wasn't so much a submission as it's free to edit. If you have a user login you are free to edit and add but you have to have a certain number of edits before you can add pictures. Look at Castaway Cay and there's my photo. I also have a good one of Mount Rustmore but I've never got around to adding it, maybe I will now


----------



## cruisecrasher

Embraer said:
			
		

> Wasn't so much a submission as it's free to edit. If you have a user login you are free to edit and add but you have to have a certain number of edits before you can add pictures. Look at Castaway Cay and there's my photo. I also have a good one of Mount Rustmore but I've never got around to adding it, maybe I will now



Neat!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## cruisecrasher




----------



## All Things Simba

figmentfan84 said:


> Sweet Dreams by figmentfan84, on Flickr



Simply wonderful!  Was this the inaugural voyage of the Dream?


----------



## maria-fan-22

Can you feel the love... by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

maria-fan-22 said:


> "Can you feel the love..." by W.H.Clements, on Flickr



How are you getting the photos from the shows?  I thought no cameras (video or still) were allowed?


----------



## All Things Simba

How do I submit a photo on this thread?
It doesn't accept it when I cut and paste...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

All Things Simba said:


> How do I submit a photo on this thread?
> It doesn't accept it when I cut and paste...



You need to download it to a photohosting site and paste the IMG code here.  I use tinypic.


----------



## maria-fan-22

PrincessShmoo said:


> How are you getting the photos from the shows?  I thought no cameras (video or still) were allowed?



They are not allowing photos anymore, any type is against the rules. However, these are from June of 2011 when they still allowed photography, no flash or video. I assure you my photos of the shows are 100% legally acquired.


----------



## cruisecrasher

maria-fan-22 said:
			
		

> They are not allowing photos anymore, any type is against the rules. However, these are from June of 2011 when they still allowed photography, no flash or video. I assure you my photos of the shows are 100% legally acquired.



Cool!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

maria-fan-22 said:


> They are not allowing photos anymore, any type is against the rules. However, these are from June of 2011 when they still allowed photography, no flash or video. I assure you my photos of the shows are 100% legally acquired.



OK, thanks


----------



## All Things Simba

Went to Flickr and uploaded a photo... but the http link isn't working!


----------



## jenseib

PrincessShmoo said:


> How are you getting the photos from the shows?  I thought no cameras (video or still) were allowed?



I hate that rule so much, but I followed it this year...  I am glad I got some last year though


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jenseib said:


> I hate that rule so much, but I followed it this year...  I am glad I got some last year though



Personally, while I liked being able to take "NON-FLASH" pictures, I'm glad they banned all of it.  The newer cameras all have the display screen on the back and it's quite distracting (even without flashes) having all those displays lit up during performaces.


----------



## jenseib

PrincessShmoo said:


> Personally, while I liked being able to take "NON-FLASH" pictures, I'm glad they banned all of it.  The newer cameras all have the display screen on the back and it's quite distracting (even without flashes) having all those displays lit up during performaces.



true, but I have an slr, so I can turn the screen off and I only look through the viewfinder.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jenseib said:


> true, but I have an slr, so I can turn the screen off and I only look through the viewfinder.



Well, enroute from DCL's original policy of "photos are OK as long as you do not use your flash" to the current "no photos" they did make a stop at "no flash photography, please turn off your display screens and use the viewfinder".  

That didn't work (too many people saying "I don't know how to turn it off" or complaining that just because their particular camera didn't have the viewfinder, they shouldn't be "penalized" by not allowing them to take pictures).

I, too, am glad I did get some pictures on previous cruises of the shows.


----------



## lilpooh108

PrincessShmoo said:


> Well, enroute from DCL's original policy of "photos are OK as long as you do not use your flash" to the current "no photos" they did make a stop at "no flash photography, please turn off your display screens and use the viewfinder".
> 
> That didn't work (too many people saying "I don't know how to turn it off" or complaining that just because their particular camera didn't have the viewfinder, they shouldn't be "penalized" by not allowing them to take pictures).
> 
> I, too, am glad I did get some pictures on previous cruises of the shows.




On the Wonder in July 2012 they had 1 CM whose job it was to simply run through the aisles and tell people to turn off the camera.  Honestly, while the cameras are annoying the CM running back and forth in front of my line of sight was waaaaaaay more distracting them someone recording or taking non-flash pictures.


----------



## lilpooh108

cruisecrasher said:


> Playing with the panorama setting on my iPhone.



Wow that's great, especially for an iPhone.  My iPhone pics all look fuzzy like they're from those ghetto non-smartphone camera phones.


----------



## goeva

woj68 said:


> Pepe the King Prawn stateroom door.



That's really cool. Thanks for posting!


----------



## maria-fan-22

Disney Dream - Chandelier by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## maria-fan-22

All Things Simba said:


> Went to Flickr and uploaded a photo... but the http link isn't working!



Use the BB code... all you have to do is copy and paste the whole bb code... nothing else.


----------



## momof2minnies

goeva said:


> That's really cool. Thanks for posting!



Does that room say 5148 1/2? Have never seen that? What category is that?

Linda


----------



## momof2minnies

Ha I just answered my own question-saw on another thread it belongs to Pepe!!!!!!!

Linda


----------



## cruisecrasher

lilpooh108 said:
			
		

> Wow that's great, especially for an iPhone.  My iPhone pics all look fuzzy like they're from those ghetto non-smartphone camera phones.



Thanks. It's the only camera I have and since its always with me I try to use it as well as I can. 
It's a iPhone 4S.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Chris' Sleepy Morning in the top bunk
Secret Porthole Room
Stateroom 5020


----------



## Ariel224

Grand Cayman as we reboarded from the tender boat.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Ariel224 said:
			
		

> Grand Cayman as we reboarded from the tender boat.



Pretty!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Again, taken with my trusty iPhone 4S


----------



## Silverfox97

cruisecrasher said:
			
		

> Again, taken with my trusty iPhone 4S



I love taking pics with my iPhone 4S as well 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## maria-fan-22

The Golden Mickey's - 2 by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## chemnerd09

Disney Fantasy by whitewater3000, on Flickr

I haven't actually been a cruise yet, but seeing all the photos posted made me want to post my own.  I was lucky enough to be in WDW and see the Fantasy come into Port Canaveral for the first time.  It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Evad




----------



## chemnerd09

Now I see why everyone raves about the Palo brunch.


Evad said:


>


----------



## cruisecrasher

chemnerd09 said:
			
		

> Now I see why everyone raves about the Palo brunch.



My favorite from brunch-




A warm berry dessert pizza. 
Not on menu but special made to accommodate my vegan diet.


----------



## chemnerd09

That looks amazing.  We might have to try to book a Palo brunch.  I'm not much a fan of breakfast, but I think I'll make an exception.


cruisecrasher said:


> My favorite from brunch-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A warm berry dessert pizza.
> Not on menu but special made to accommodate my vegan diet.


----------



## maria-fan-22

Disney Dream - Castaway Cay by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## cruisecrasher

Fifth Floor Disney Magic


----------



## maria-fan-22

Disney Fantasy - Chandelier by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## cruisecrasher

Can I get 
A Dark Chocolate No Whip Frappuccino
And
A Soy Hot Chocolate, No Whip
Please!


----------



## Moxin




----------



## maria-fan-22

Sorcerer Mickey by W.H.Clements, on Flickr


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## SrisonS

A Quiet Night at Quiet Cove by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## cruisecrasher

Atrium Deck 5, The Magic


----------



## SrisonS

The Disney Prestige Collection:  Mademoiselle Minnie Mouse by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## chemnerd09

SrisonS said:


> The Disney Prestige Collection:  Mademoiselle Minnie Mouse by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



I think this is one of my favorites.


----------



## jenseib

snorkeling in Grand Cayman


----------



## chemnerd09

Do you have any idea what that was originally?  It looks pretty neat now.


----------



## jenseib

chemnerd09 said:


> Do you have any idea what that was originally?  It looks pretty neat now.



Well not exactly that, but it was part of a ship that ran itself aground in a storm to avoid sinking. It was carrying rice and the rice got wet and expanded and ruind the ship. Then they ended up blowing the ship up to get rid of it and these are the remains. I guess when they blew it up, someone was a little dynomite happy and peices went flying into town too.

A little info I copied off the internet

_  CALLIE
The Callie was said to have been carrying a cargo of grain when she ran aground in1944. As the grain absorbed sea water that was leaking in, it quickly expanded and caused the doom of the ship.  Since the Callie had become a serious hazard to navigation in the area, it was decided in 1957 that the British Army Corp of Engineers would blow her up. The Callie now lies scattered over a very large area  just inshore from the Balboa and about 100 feet from shore in 20 feet of water._


----------



## SrisonS

chemnerd09 said:


> I think this is one of my favorites.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## chemnerd09

jenseib said:


> Well not exactly that, but it was part of a ship that ran itself aground in a storm to avoid sinking. It was carrying rice and the rice got wet and expanded and ruind the ship. Then they ended up blowing the ship up to get rid of it and these are the remains. I guess when they blew it up, someone was a little dynomite happy and peices went flying into town too.
> 
> A little info I copied off the internet
> 
> _  CALLIE
> The Callie was said to have been carrying a cargo of grain when she ran aground in1944. As the grain absorbed sea water that was leaking in, it quickly expanded and caused the doom of the ship.  Since the Callie had become a serious hazard to navigation in the area, it was decided in 1957 that the British Army Corp of Engineers would blow her up. The Callie now lies scattered over a very large area  just inshore from the Balboa and about 100 feet from shore in 20 feet of water._



Thanks for the info.  I love learning about little things like that.  Too bad it will be a little bit before I get the chance to go the Grand Cayman.


----------



## Evad




----------



## #1 goof




----------



## #1 goof




----------



## #1 goof




----------



## chemnerd09

That's great.  Was this on the Fantasy?


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## SrisonS

Palo
Disney Fantasy


----------



## PrincessShmoo

OK, here's another
Palo - Disney Wonder


----------



## #1 goof

Yes it was on the Fantasy. In the falls looking out.


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## jenseib

Magic / Pirate party


----------



## Evad

Nice one Scott!!!


----------



## jenseib

early morning on the Magic


----------



## Evad




----------



## chemnerd09

He's cute.  Great pic Dave.


----------



## jenseib

the Magic


----------



## Evad

chemnerd09 said:


> He's cute.  Great pic Dave.



Thank you!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## KaryCam

jenseib said:


>



I've only seen the Magic atrium when it was decorated for Christmas. It looks so bare in your picture to me. But it is still beautiful.


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## #1 goof




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Tree by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Tree by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



WOW ~ love it Scott!!  The best part for me...I was there and saw it too  I knew you'd have some great shots! 

Thanks for sharing,
Heather


----------



## dclcruzer

Loving the pictures! We're leaving Sunday for Christmas at Disney and then onward to Port Canaveral on Friday to board the Disney Fantasy Saturday for the New Year! After much planning, we finally get to experience the Disney Fantasy and our fourth Disney Cruise!!! I would contribute, but our pictures are SOOOO OLD! lol Can't wait to post some of my own after the New Year!!!


----------



## chemnerd09

#1 goof said:


>



These guys are my favorite.  I can't wait to see them when we cruise.


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## ssanders79

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> WOW ~ love it Scott!!  The best part for me...I was there and saw it too  I knew you'd have some great shots!
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> Heather



Thanks!





Mademoiselle Minnie's Christmas Tree by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Tree by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr




GORGEOUS!!!



ssanders79 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mademoiselle Minnie's Christmas Tree by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Another WOW!!!


----------



## BriannasMommy

SrisonS said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottrsmith/8254179117/
> A Quiet Night at Quiet Cove by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr






Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BriannasMommy

SrisonS said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottrsmith/8257280459/
> The Disney Prestige Collection:  Mademoiselle Minnie Mouse by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Again, beautiful. You have a great talent. I just picked up my first DSLR. We leave for the Fantasy on 01/05. You are an inspiration. Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SrisonS

BriannasMommy said:
			
		

> Again, beautiful. You have a great talent. I just picked up my first DSLR. We leave for the Fantasy on 01/05. You are an inspiration. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks!!!   

And make sure you do a lot of shooting before then, just to get used to everything.  Depending on what type of camera you had before, it could feel completely different.


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Tree Details by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## rosermama

ssanders79 said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssanders79/8289403840/
> Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Tree by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Great shot

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using DISBoards


----------



## rosermama

ssanders79 said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssanders79/8293192703/
> Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Tree Details by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



I love your pics I am making a photo book do you mind if I use some of them? Its just a personal book

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using DISBoards


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Fantasy Light-Inspired Ornament - Chandelier Reflection by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Beatstreet


----------



## ssanders79

These go together, so I'm posting 2 today.



Disney Fantasy Light-Inspired Ornament by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr




Disney Fantasy Peacock Ornament by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr
I really with the Peacock was part of the DCL Holiday Merch.


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## jenseib

Magic / Sessions


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Decorations by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## goeva

#1 goof said:


>



Can't say NO?
You are not alone.


----------



## jenseib

Magic


----------



## rescuetink

#1 goof said:


>



Soooooooooo Soooooooooo True!!!!


----------



## DCLSailing




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Decorations Piano Reflection by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## JLSE50

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Decorations Piano Reflection by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



WOW!!
Lovely 

.


----------



## BethC1952

https://picasaweb.google.com/113279...authkey=Gv1sRgCNjhwqLFvPzIjwE&feat=directlink
Uncaptioned, unsorted, unedited pictures of our Panama Canal Day last week.  Once I get back to normal life I'll begin captioning, etc., but you can see the beauty of the day. 

Warning...there are over 400 pictures here!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## jenseib

Disney Dream at Castaway Cay / jet ski adventure


----------



## ssanders79

Gingrebread House Making - Caribbean Cold Snap by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

ssanders79 said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssanders79/8315556062/
> Gingrebread House Making - Caribbean Cold Snap by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



That is a fantastic sight.


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Vista Spa


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## jenseib

Magic / Animators Palate


----------



## tinkmom2

"Pleased to meet you Captain Sparrow!"


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Deck 4
Chip and Dale


----------



## Bonniec

Lol!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

jenseib said:


> Magic / Deck 4
> Chip and Dale



Is he giving him a massage or a karate chop?


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> Is he giving him a massage or a karate chop?



Well it's one of the karate chop massages.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

jenseib said:


> Well it's one of the karate chop massages.



I love it. It looks like the characters have a lot of fun on the ships


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The CC Cat


----------



## tinkmom2

Aquaduck Surprise!


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## Evad

Great pics guys!!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Somewhere in the mid-Atlantic


----------



## BethC1952

One of my favorite pictures of Panama City, taken 12/17/12.





Beth


----------



## Tink rules

I remember that view when I took the PC cruise in '08... we were going Westbound and after a long day going through the canal I was facinated to watch that long long road out to that big house!!


----------



## ssanders79

Castaway Cay Christmas - Santa's Fantasy by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

Costa Maya


----------



## NWDAD

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The CC Cat



Mind if we post this on Casey's FB Page?

TIA,
Kevin


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

NWDAD said:


> Mind if we post this on Casey's FB Page?
> 
> TIA,
> Kevin



No problem. Help yourself.


----------



## jenseib

The Magic at Costa Maya


----------



## Evad




----------



## BethC1952

Disney Wonder passing under Centennial Bridge, EBPC, 12/17/12




Beth


----------



## jenseib

Costa Maya


----------



## SrisonS

I Call Shotgun... Flying Shotgun by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

That guy specifically picked the last of the 3 cars; partially to get an unobstructed view; but mainly to get in all of my shots.

St. Thomas Skyride
St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands
Disney Fantasy
Eastern Caribbean - 2012


----------



## Bonniec

Love that!


----------



## chemnerd09

I hate when I keep getting people on the edges of my photos.  I wish I could photoshop them out somehow.


----------



## SrisonS

chemnerd09 said:
			
		

> I hate when I keep getting people on the edges of my photos.  I wish I could photoshop them out somehow.



When I know that I can't avoid people in a shot, I usually try to purposely work them in somehow.  Sometimes, you can successfully embrace their unwanted presence.


----------



## SrisonS

chemnerd09 said:
			
		

> I hate when I keep getting people on the edges of my photos.  I wish I could photoshop them out somehow.



Oops!  Double post.


----------



## chemnerd09

I'll have to keep that in mind and since someone surprised me with a new camera for christmas, I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

SrisonS said:


> I Call Shotgun... Flying Shotgun by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr
> 
> That guy specifically picked the last of the 3 cars; partially to get an unobstructed view; but mainly to get in all of my shots.
> 
> St. Thomas Skyride
> St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands
> Disney Fantasy
> Eastern Caribbean - 2012



I love this picture.  Beautiful


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> Magic / Vista Spa



I want to be there NOW.

Torturing myself with these pictures today!


----------



## jenseib

brookelizabeth said:


> I want to be there NOW.
> 
> Torturing myself with these pictures today!



Gosh, I know the feeling. I am about to update our trip in a few minutes too.


----------



## jenseib

Costa Maya


----------



## SrisonS

Watching the Sunrise by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

Wanted to do a little something different with capturing the sunrise.  And since I had a DCL watch on during this DCL trip, I figured this shot was fitting.

Deck 13
Disney Fantasy


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

SrisonS said:


> Watching the Sunrise by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr
> 
> Wanted to do a little something different with capturing the sunrise.  And since I had a DCL watch on during this DCL trip, I figured this shot was fitting.
> 
> Deck 13
> Disney Fantasy



Nice one Scott!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Clochette nordique

SrisonS said:


> Watching the Sunrise by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr
> Wanted to do a little something different with capturing the sunrise.  And since I had a DCL watch on during this DCL trip, I figured this shot was fitting.
> Deck 13
> Disney Fantasy



Pun intended!
Also very clever! 

Poussière de fée!


----------



## SrisonS

Evad said:


> Nice one Scott!!!





Clochette nordique said:


> Pun intended!
> Also very clever!
> 
> Poussière de fée!



Thanks!!!!!!!!





Deck 4: Rescue 'slash' Relaxation by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

On the Disney ships, Deck 4 seems to be the standard location for rescue/relaxation.  Hopefully, all your trips to this level with be for the latter.  

Deck 4
Disney Fantasy
Eastern Caribbean - 2012


----------



## jenseib




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Decorations Peacock by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## wallawallakids

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Fantasy Atrium Lobby Christmas Decorations Peacock by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



That is absolutely breathtaking.  Such a lovely photo.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jenseib

Magic


----------



## jenseib

Magic


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## #1 goof




----------



## mommameah

Great pics....so getting excited.


----------



## Evad




----------



## SrisonS

St. Thomas: The Iguana Chase by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

Excerpt from Trip Report:

"Taking this walk is good if you want to get some really good pictures of the ship. You can get right up on the front of the ship; and you have a pretty unobstructed view of the Port side of the boat. You can also get some great foreground with the smaller boats in that marina; as well as a nice background with the hill that has Paradise Point. BUT, youll also have a chance to see wild iguanas!!! My words cant do justice to how cool and creepy it is to see one of them about. Theyre surprisingly big, and they have quite the odd motion when running fast. Luckily, they make it a point to stay away from human contact. The last thing youd want is one of them running after you. It would definitely spur nightmares."

St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands
Disney Fantasy
Eastern Caribbean - 2012


----------



## shadowryter

Grand Cayman


----------



## PizzieDuster

SrisonS said:


> St. Thomas: The Iguana Chase by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr
> 
> Excerpt from Trip Report:
> 
> "Taking this walk is good if you want to get some really good pictures of the ship. You can get right up on the front of the ship; and you have a pretty unobstructed view of the Port side of the boat. You can also get some great foreground with the smaller boats in that marina; as well as a nice background with the hill that has Paradise Point. BUT, youll also have a chance to see wild iguanas!!! My words cant do justice to how cool and creepy it is to see one of them about. Theyre surprisingly big, and they have quite the odd motion when running fast. Luckily, they make it a point to stay away from human contact. The last thing youd want is one of them running after you. It would definitely spur nightmares."
> 
> St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands
> Disney Fantasy
> Eastern Caribbean - 2012



What a fantastic pic!  Wow!  My DD14 would have loved to see one.  You know, at first I didn't notice it becaue I was looking at the ship.


----------



## shadowryter

Costa Maya


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## SrisonS

A little info from the St. Augustine Pirate & Treasure Museum...

Excerpt from King's Warning Against Piracy (King James I - July 7, 1605):

"...his Majestrie commandeth that no Seaman or Mariner whatsoever, shalbe suffered to put himselfe into any warlike service at Sea of any forreine Prince of State, straightly charging all that are in any such Service already, to leave the same... upon paine to be held and punished as Pirats."

I didn't initially plan on doing this type of treatment; but I was inspired by some 'Commons' photos I was just looking at.  (<a href="http://www.petapixel.com/2013/01/16/flickr-celebrates-commons-5th-birthday-with-most-popular-galleries/" rel="nofollow">Petapixel - Flickr Commons</a>)

St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands
Disney Fantasy
Eastern Caribbean - 2012


----------



## shadowryter

El Mirador


----------



## Evad




----------



## shadowryter

A flower blooms in Hell...Grand Cayman


----------



## goofygurlie

shadowryter said:
			
		

> A flower blooms in Hell...Grand Cayman



Beautiful.


----------



## tinkmom2

"Are you gonna take my picture or what?"


----------



## shadowryter

goofygurlie said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## shadowryter

Disney Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

Cozumel


----------



## shadowryter

Fantasy ~ Palo


----------



## Evad




----------



## wallawallakids

Evad said:


>



That is so pretty


----------



## tinkmom2

It's minus 20 with the wind chill today! This is where I want to be!


----------



## rescuetink

tinkmom2 said:


> It's minus 20 with the wind chill today! This is where I want to be!



I'M COMING WITH YOU!!!!


----------



## Evad

wallawallakids said:


> That is so pretty



Thank you so much!!


----------



## shadowryter

Bon Voyage


----------



## JLSE50

jenseib said:


> Cozumel



What is in the wagon?

.


----------



## jenseib

JLSE50 said:


> What is in the wagon?
> 
> .



I can't think of what they are called right now, but they make tequila.


----------



## shadowryter

Agave?


----------



## jenseib

shadowryter said:


> Agave?



That sounds right.


----------



## Buckeye218

That would be the piña (or pineapple) of the blue agave plant. Tequila is the nectar of the gods!!


----------



## JLSE50

jenseib said:


> I can't think of what they are called right now, but they make tequila.





shadowryter said:


> Agave?





jenseib said:


> That sounds right.





Buckeye218 said:


> That would be the piña (or pineapple) of the blue agave plant. Tequila is the nectar of the gods!!



THANKS!!  
I had no idea what they looked like.  I thought tequila was made from the leaves.  I have never been on a tour or looked it up on line.

but
 You are right!   It is great in Margaritas! 

but if it is the nectar of the gods, that explains a lot......


.


----------



## jenseib

Tequila!  Cozumel


----------



## shadowryter

Lots of Tequila!


----------



## jenseib

shadowryter said:


> Lots of Tequila!



You've been there too!


----------



## shadowryter

jenseib said:


> You've been there too!


Yes I have...this guy was a riot. "Stop with the blah, blah, blah and get with the glug, glug, glug!" Great tequila flavors.


----------



## jenseib

shadowryter said:


> Yes I have...this guy was a riot. "Stop with the blah, blah, blah and get with the glug, glug, glug!" Great tequila flavors.



We loved him too. I kind of think he might have been sipping on tequila all day long!


----------



## BippityBoppity

I have really enjoyed looking at all the pictures.  We have yet to take our first Disney cruise but we are in the planning stages right now.  We think we are taking the Magic for or first.  Just wondering if any of you have anymore of the awesome photography of the inside of the Magic?  I love how you have used Photoshop to make them look like an artists painting.  Would love to see more.  Also, anything with Cozumel?


----------



## jenseib

BippityBoppity said:


> I have really enjoyed looking at all the pictures.  We have yet to take our first Disney cruise but we are in the planning stages right now.  We think we are taking the Magic for or first.  Just wondering if any of you have anymore of the awesome photography of the inside of the Magic?  I love how you have used Photoshop to make them look like an artists painting.  Would love to see more.  Also, anything with Cozumel?



I am writing a trip report and I have a TON of pictures of the Magic in it.  I also am just working on my Cozumel day currently.

Here is the link if you are interested.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3002322


----------



## ssanders79

BippityBoppity said:


> I have really enjoyed looking at all the pictures.  We have yet to take our first Disney cruise but we are in the planning stages right now.  We think we are taking the Magic for or first.  Just wondering if any of you have anymore of the awesome photography of the inside of the Magic?  I love how you have used Photoshop to make them look like an artists painting.  Would love to see more.  Also, anything with Cozumel?



I've posted most of these to the POD thread, but you can find all of my photos from the Magic in this Flick set or the entire DCL Collection.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## LimmyL

Serenity Bay (wish I was there right now)


----------



## Evad




----------



## shadowryter

Costa Maya


----------



## jenseib

Cozumel beach


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunrise in the Atlantic


----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter

Chacchoben Mayan Ruins


----------



## wallawallakids

shadowryter said:


>



Where is this?  Is it tallum?  Very pretty.


----------



## dolphingirl47

wallawallakids said:


> Where is this?  Is it tallum?  Very pretty.



This looks like Chacchoben.

Corinna


----------



## wallawallakids

dolphingirl47 said:


> This looks like Chacchoben.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you!  I was curious.


----------



## shadowryter

wallawallakids said:


> Where is this?  Is it tallum?  Very pretty.





dolphingirl47 said:


> This looks like Chacchoben.
> 
> Corinna



It was Chacchoben and it was a wonderful tour.


----------



## Bluegrassfam

Just off the Fantasy on the 12th, had a great time, can't wait to go back and best of all I can finally contribute to this thread. 



Disney Trip of a lifetime 945 by mel238, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Cozumel


----------



## shadowryter

Fantasy...Stairs leading to adult pool


----------



## ssanders79

Palo Booths by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Dream - December 2012


----------



## jenseib

Cozumel


----------



## Bluegrassfam

Disney Trip of a lifetime 646 by mel238, on Flickr

The Aqua lab on the Fantasy


----------



## KevieKev05

Satellite Falls
Disney Fantasy


----------



## shadowryter

Cozumel


----------



## shadowryter

KevieKev05 said:


> Disney Dream - December 2012


Beautiful....can't wait to visit the Fantasy and the Dream at Christmas time.


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

Magic in Cozumel


----------



## KevieKev05

shadowryter said:


> Beautiful....can't wait to visit the Fantasy and the Dream at Christmas time.



It's probably my favorite time to sail! I LOVE seeing all the decorations! Here's another:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

St Maarten


----------



## jenseib

Cozumel


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Dream
December 2012

Two of my favorite things...Christmas and "The Golden Mickeys"!


----------



## Evad

Sunset on the Magic....


----------



## KevieKev05

Animator's Palate
Disney Dream
December 2012


----------



## Bluegrassfam

Disney Trip of a lifetime 1418 by mel238, on Flickr


----------



## adisneytattoo91




----------



## dizney-cruiser

adisneytattoo91 said:


>



congratulations!!!!


----------



## wallawallakids

dizney-cruiser said:


> congratulations!!!!


Ditto!!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## adisneytattoo91

wallawallakids said:


> Ditto!!



Thank you!!! I posted a thread with more pics if you are interested 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3059295


----------



## PredzMan




----------



## Bluegrassfam

. by mel238, on Flickr


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Fantasy
St. Thomas
July 2012
(Taken as we were speeding away on our excursion boat, haha!)


----------



## rentayenta

adisneytattoo91 said:


>





These are fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## shadowryter

adisneytattoo91 said:


>


You make such a cute couple. Congratulations. Loved the photos on your thread.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Magic in St. Maarten


----------



## shadowryter

Here thar be pirates! Grand Cayman


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Who's that hiding behind the Magic?




(Norwegian Epic)


----------



## EPCOTatNight

PrincessShmoo said:


> Who's that hiding behind the Magic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Norweigen Epic)



That's a big ship.


----------



## jendeli

Castaway Cay in January


----------



## shadowryter

Sunset in the Caribbean


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## Bluegrassfam

Disney Trip of a lifetime 1081 by mel238, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad




----------



## DizDaddy

PrincessShmoo said:


> Who's that hiding behind the Magic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Norwegian Epic)



I've been on both, and would take the Magic any day.   I enjoyed the Epic, but other cruise lines and ships just do not compare to Disney's ships!


----------



## tinkerone

Evad said:


>



WOW!  great shot and great development!  great contrast.


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## jenseib

Magic Towel Class


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

Evad said:


>



Which fort is this?


----------



## jenseib

shadowryter said:


>



Nothing is showing up for me and I even tried to bring it up on photobucket and it won't show. I noticed this on several photos tonight.. I wonder if it is new photobucket. I still use the old till I am forced to move over and mine still show.  Either that or Dis is whacky tonight again.


----------



## declansdad

jenseib said:


> Nothing is showing up for me and I even tried to bring it up on photobucket and it won't show. I noticed this on several photos tonight.. I wonder if it is new photobucket. I still use the old till I am forced to move over and mine still show.  Either that or Dis is whacky tonight again.




No problem seeing it for me.


----------



## jenseib

declansdad said:


> No problem seeing it for me.



I found out the problem. I use Opera on my laptop and new photobucket isn't compatible with it.


----------



## Zeppelin

Evad said:


>



what a nice shot...can't wait to get back there....


----------



## shadowryter

jenseib said:


> I found out the problem. I use Opera on my laptop and new photobucket isn't compatible with it.


I hate the new Photobucket. I just switched to see if they fixed any of the bugs and now I'm stuck. Last time I could switch back and now I can't. Old Photobucket was so user friendly. This one...not so much.Maybe it's time to try Flickr.


----------



## bevtoy

Me too... its harder to navigate




shadowryter said:


> I hate the new Photobucket. I just switched to see if they fixed any of the bugs and now I'm stuck. Last time I could switch back and now I can't. Old Photobucket was so user friendly. This one...not so much.Maybe it's time to try Flickr.


----------



## jenseib

shadowryter said:


> I hate the new Photobucket. I just switched to see if they fixed any of the bugs and now I'm stuck. Last time I could switch back and now I can't. Old Photobucket was so user friendly. This one...not so much.Maybe it's time to try Flickr.



I only tried it once when the system had a glitch and everyone was put on the new one for about half a day. It was AWFUL.  I have a paid pro account and I will not be renewing if this is how it's gonna be. Is Flickr user friendly?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## cruisecrasher

jenseib said:
			
		

> I only tried it once when the system had a glitch and everyone was put on the new one for about half a day. It was AWFUL.  I have a paid pro account and I will not be renewing if this is how it's gonna be. Is Flickr user friendly?



I want to know this too.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## ssanders79

cruisecrasher said:
			
		

> I want to know this too.



Flickr is very user friendly. I've been paying for the pro account for a few years. They recently released a new mobile app that makes it really easy to view, share and comment/favorite other photos. 

More than likely I will not be renewing the pro account, but I will continue to use the basic service.

Depending on your photo editor you can upload directly from the program!


----------



## shadowryter

Looks like Flickr could be on the horizon.
San Gervasio Ruins


----------



## Evad

PrettyPrincessJen said:


> Which fort is this?



That's Fort Louis in St. Martin (french side)






Zeppelin said:


> what a nice shot...can't wait to get back there....



Thanks so much!!!






Landscaping at The Great House in St. Thomas....


----------



## NC State

Taking our first cruise in Sept and these pictures are making me wish my summer away


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

NC State said:


> Taking our first cruise in Sept and these pictures are making me wish my summer away



I did that in 2010 & 2011 when we went on the DVC Member Cruises.  They were both in September and instead of looking forward to Summer....I looked forward to our cruise in Fall.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Phantomzkb

shadowryter said:


>



Great Picture


----------



## shadowryter

Phantomzkb said:


> Great Picture


Thank you!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## aan1701

That ship should be renamed, the Norwegian really, truly, ugly, Epic.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## shadowryter

Somewhere in the Caribbean


----------



## SrisonS

Simple Sunrise by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## mickey2000

December 2012


----------



## Ladyshopper

That is such a cute picture mickey2000!


----------



## mickey2000

Bella lights tree with Family


----------



## cmash95

fantasy luggage hold area


----------



## rescuetink

cmash95 said:


> fantasy luggage hold area



Did you really have to post that??  

I thought they took better care of our luggage then that!!


----------



## Tink rules

relax... they just have to pile it up... they don't throw it overboard... 

They take it down the crew elevators from there.


----------



## Dixielady908

SrisonS said:


> Simple Sunrise by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



What a beautiful picture....


----------



## SrisonS

Dixielady908 said:
			
		

> What a beautiful picture....



Thanks!!!


----------



## jenseib

cmash95 said:


> fantasy luggage hold area



I had seen my own luggage in one of  those piles and was so tempted to just go grab it.  LOL


----------



## shadowryter

jenseib said:


> I had seen my own luggage in one of those piles and was so tempted to just go grab it. LOL


Same here...it was right across the hall from our stateroom. I was so tempted to pick ours up but saw all the pieces were in a row so I knew they would be delivered. (our first time on the Dream they lost a piece. Tooks hours to find it.)


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## ssanders79

mickey2000 said:
			
		

> Bella lights tree with Family



Here is a video of the decree from that night. http://youtu.be/LFGR6R54fiw


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

ssanders79 said:


> Here is a video of the decree from that night. http://youtu.be/LFGR6R54fiw


Hi Scott!!  Thanks for sharing great memories again!  My Mom & I are in the crowd - to the bottom right of the stairs.  So cool that you briefly captured us in the crowd that night!  It was such a great cruise.....

Heather


----------



## mickey2000

ssanders79 said:


> Here is a video of the decree from that night. http://youtu.be/LFGR6R54fiw





THANK YOU !

Never knew a video existed !  I will have to figure out how to download it!

  Thanks again!


----------



## SrisonS

Disney's Human Element - Sailing Into San Juan by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## LUVMICKEY

SrisonS said:


> Disney's Human Element - Sailing Into San Juan by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Oh wow, I love this picture.


----------



## SrisonS

LUVMICKEY said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I love this picture.



Thanks!!!


----------



## tinkerone

SrisonS said:


> Disney's Human Element - Sailing Into San Juan by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



I've never seen this area.  where is it?  guess I've just not done discovering!


----------



## intertile

Thats the adult bar on deck 13 foward...i believe its called currents or waves


----------



## SrisonS




----------



## mickey2000

TIME TO WAKE UP AFTER PIRATES NIGHT!
   Breakfast on the Aft


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Clochette nordique

mickey2000 said:


> TIME TO WAKE UP AFTER PIRATES NIGHT



Stateroom 7195?

 Poussière de fée!


----------



## mickey2000

Clochette nordique said:


> Stateroom 7195?
> 
> Poussière de fée!



7194 & 7192     Just booked them again!
Also don't believe negative comments about Aft rooms!
They were perfect !!!!


----------



## declansdad

mickey2000 said:


> 7194 & 7192     Just booked them again!
> Also don't believe negative comments about Aft rooms!
> They were perfect !!!!



We have one on the Dream, Deck 10 in about 2 weeks, can't wait.


----------



## mickey2000

declansdad said:


> We have one on the Dream, Deck 10 in about 2 weeks, can't wait.



Have fun!  Great view of CC


----------



## Clochette nordique

mickey2000 said:


> 7194 & 7192     Just booked them again!
> Also don't believe negative comments about Aft rooms!
> They were perfect !!!!



No way, I'm going to believe negative comments.  Rebooked the 7195 for the second time.  Booked 25 months in advance, the very day of the announcement, to get the same stateroom again on the Fantasy that we had on the Dream.  The veranda makes it magical for our little one.  And it stores the wheelchair perfectly.  I wouldn't take the Deck 6 one because of the flag, but Deck 7 is just very perfect for us.

Hope you can enjoy it once again, as we will, next Fall.

 Poussière de fée!


----------



## mickey2000




----------



## Evad

St Martins New Brunswick. It rained so hard all day....


----------



## bevtoy

Key West


----------



## declansdad

Evad said:


> St Martins New Brunswick. It rained so hard all day....




Nice picture.  I'm glad you got out of Saint John.


----------



## shadowryter

Cayman Turtle Farm


----------



## mickey2000

MAGIC & WONDER DOCKED TOGETHER !


----------



## jenseib

Magic Elevators


----------



## shadowryter

Welcome to Hell...Grand Cayman


----------



## Evad

declansdad said:


> Nice picture.  I'm glad you got out of Saint John.



Thank you!! I'm glad we did as well. When we woke up and saw all the rain we toyed with the idea of not going on our excursion. I'm glad we went, St. Martins was a nice place to see. Would have liked to have gone out and taken more pics but the rain was crazy that day and didn't let up for a minute.


Yes that is rain you see in the shot below....


----------



## declansdad

Evad said:


> Thank you!! I'm glad we did as well. When we woke up and saw all the rain we toyed with the idea of not going on our excursion. I'm glad we went, St. Martins was a nice place to see. Would have liked to have gone out and taken more pics but the rain was crazy that day and didn't let up for a minute.




The is one of the problems with the Bay of Fundy, lots of rain and fog.


----------



## mmmears

Cruising Alaska on the Wonder...


----------



## Bluegrassfam

Disney Trip of a lifetime 577 by mel238, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

The Dream


----------



## NC State

^^ that's looks like the Magic Kingdom during Christmas ^^ 
Are they that crowded all the time?


----------



## tink too

No, that's the Sail Away Party crowd.   Pirate Night crowds could be the same as well during the show and fireworks though.


----------



## jenseib

NC State said:


> ^^ that's looks like the Magic Kingdom during Christmas ^^
> Are they that crowded all the time?





tink said:


> No, that's the Sail Away Party crowd.   Pirate Night crowds could be the same as well during the show and fireworks though.



Thats really not that busy. This sailing wasn't sold out, but my first one on the Dream was.  Pirate night is much crazier.


----------



## JoeDif

Disney Fantasy docked at Castaway Cay


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Phantomzkb

mickey2000 said:


> MAGIC & WONDER DOCKED TOGETHER !



Ohh wow that is so cool, when and where was this?
Great pictures!


----------



## SrisonS

A Light In The Shadows by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

"Let six million candles glow against the darkness of these unfinished lives"

Designed by Michael Berkowicz and Bonnie Srolovitz

Holocaust Memorial
San Juan, Puerto Rico
Disney Fantasy
Eastern Caribbean - 2012

My DisBoards Trip Report.... and of how our tour guide left us behind when we were here.


----------



## Bluegrassfam

Disney Trip of a lifetime 627 by mel238, on Flickr


----------



## MaleficentRN

Love that pic!!! Makes me remember when my own DD was an Ariel fan.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## rentayenta

SrisonS said:


> A Light In The Shadows by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr
> 
> "Let six million candles glow against the darkness of these unfinished lives"
> 
> Designed by Michael Berkowicz and Bonnie Srolovitz
> 
> Holocaust Memorial
> San Juan, Puerto Rico
> Disney Fantasy
> Eastern Caribbean - 2012
> 
> My DisBoards Trip Report.... and of how our tour guide left us behind when we were here.





Wow! Was that on the ship? That's amazing.


----------



## mickey2000




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

mmmears said:


> Cruising Alaska on the Wonder...



Nice shot!!! Looks so peaceful!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## SrisonS

rentayenta said:


> Wow! Was that on the ship? That's amazing.



Ha ha!!!  No, that was taken in San Juan.


----------



## mickey2000




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad




----------



## gfamof4




----------



## gfamof4




----------



## Momma2Jax

gfamof4 said:
			
		

> http://www.imageurlhost.com/viewer.php?file=jcr643qpqekzfti4h9d.jpg



Great shot! That looks like a framed picture for the house to me!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter

PrincessShmoo said:


>



Oh...I love his little Pirate bandanna...so cute. Ours fell apart and went from a monkey to an angel in seconds.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Here's the screen after pirate night:


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad




----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## jenseib




----------



## kalc12345

[/url] Disney Dream Cruise by Captured by Amy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## scottishwee35

BethC1952 said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/113279...authkey=Gv1sRgCNjhwqLFvPzIjwE&feat=directlink
> Uncaptioned, unsorted, unedited pictures of our Panama Canal Day last week.  Once I get back to normal life I'll begin captioning, etc., but you can see the beauty of the day.
> 
> Warning...there are over 400 pictures here!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



good photos as it brought my memories back and I enjoyed experience of it PC Westbound on May 2008...

Scottishwee35


----------



## Evad




----------



## mickey2000




----------



## tinkerone

is that a chamilla charm??


----------



## mickey2000

.


----------



## mickey2000




----------



## kalc12345

[/url] View of Castaway Cay by Captured by Amy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BethC1952

scottishwee35 said:


> good photos as it brought my memories back and I enjoyed experience of it PC Westbound on May 2008...
> 
> Scottishwee35


Thank you!  We loved the EB Panama Canal cruise, and are seriously considering a WB!

Beth


----------



## tiggernpooh

shadowryter said:


>



Shadowryter,
Where was this taken? I'd love to help my kids "discover" this!
Thanks!


----------



## Evad




----------



## kalc12345

[/url] Mickey by Captured by Amy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

tiggernpooh said:


> Shadowryter,
> Where was this taken? I'd love to help my kids "discover" this!
> Thanks!



I know they are on the floor in Animators Palate on the Fantasy....not sure, though, if they are on the floor on any of the other ships.  I've only seen them on the Fantasy.  I heard that there are actually 101 of them....not sure if someone was making a joke or if there really are.


----------



## jenseib

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I know they are on the floor in Animators Palate on the Fantasy....not sure, though, if they are on the floor on any of the other ships.  I've only seen them on the Fantasy.  I heard that there are actually 101 of them....not sure if someone was making a joke or if there really are.



On the Dream too


----------



## shadowryter

tiggernpooh said:


> Shadowryter,
> Where was this taken? I'd love to help my kids "discover" this!
> Thanks!


Definitely on the floor of the Animators Palate on the Fantasy. I just looked down and it was there. Thought it made for an interesting photo. Guess I'll have to check out the Dream in December.


----------



## pmkr




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## JLSE50

shadowryter said:


>



COOL!!  Where is this?

.


----------



## shadowryter

Thanks. This was taken at the Meridian Bar aboard the Fantasy.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## mickey2000




----------



## rescuetink

mickey2000 said:


>



WOW!!  COOL!!!  What bracelets does that fit??  My DW would love it!!!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## rescuetink

mickey2000 said:


>





rescuetink said:


> WOW!!  COOL!!!  What bracelets does that fit??  My DW would love it!!!



Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm What happened???


----------



## jenseib

rescuetink said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm What happened???



I'm guessing it's new photobucket. Some days some browsers can't see the pictures. I can't see it, but the img link is there if you quote it.


----------



## lilpooh108

pmkr said:


>



Ok, this one is seriously awesome.


----------



## wenuwish

San Francisco panorama from the Wonder last year.


----------



## shadowryter

I have a panorama on my new camera and never once thought of using it last fall. I'm kicking myself right now. Love the shot.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## kalc12345

[/url] Palo Lights by Captured by Amy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jenseib




----------



## adisneytattoo91

Does anybody have a photo of the design on the front of the ships? But straightened out? Trying to find one for a new background


----------



## zippingalong




----------



## zippingalong




----------



## adisneytattoo91

Does anybody have a photo of the design on the front of the ships? But straightened out? Trying to find one for a new background


----------



## disney1990

cmash95 said:


> fantasy luggage hold area



Don't put alcohol in your luggage!  Any questions?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tortola, BVI


----------



## shadowryter

Martini Tasting...Meridian Bar...Disney Fantasy


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

adisneytattoo91 said:


> Does anybody have a photo of the design on the front of the ships? But straightened out? Trying to find one for a new background



Here is another thread from a few years ago.  This DISer duplicated the artwork on the front of the ship onto her dining room wall.  Maybe that will help?  But (as a courtesy) I would suggest asking them for permission, since it's their picture of their dining room. 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2570947


----------



## jenseib




----------



## declansdad




----------



## mickey2000




----------



## DebbieOBX

What kind of charm is this?  thanks 


mickey2000 said:


>


----------



## adisneytattoo91

DebbieOBX said:


> What kind of charm is this?  thanks



Chamilia! Exclusive only to the ships


----------



## mickey2000

DebbieOBX said:


> What kind of charm is this?  thanks



 It also fits a Pandora bracelet!


----------



## JoJoCruz

Does anyone know the cost of the charm?


----------



## adisneytattoo91

jojocruz said:


> does anyone know the cost of the charm?



$55


----------



## uncw89

mickey2000 said:


>



I like this!! I might have to add it to my collection!! What other ones did they have?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Magic in Tortola, BVI


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## BEYONCE

Love it


----------



## declansdad




----------



## mkmommy

Leaving San Juan last week.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## mkmommy

Cinnamon Bay Beach, St John USVI


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## insureman

shadowryter said:


>



If that's the Meridian cigar lounge on the Dream, I'll be there with my favorite Macanudo this April!


----------



## shadowryter

insureman said:


> If that's the Meridian cigar lounge on the Dream, I'll be there with my favorite Macanudo this April!


Actually this was the Fantasy but I believe it's the same on the Dream as well. I'm not a smoker of any kind but this was a great location with beautiful views.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## garytam




----------



## jenseib

garytam said:


>



thats amazing


----------



## jenseib

dreamand atlantis by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## uziel5000




----------



## NC State

Love all the pictures!


----------



## jenseib

Dream


----------



## ssanders79




----------



## Evad

Nice one Scott!


----------



## mkmommy

Fantasy-

My daughter loved the authors name, "L Cheat"


----------



## jenseib

mkmommy said:


> Fantasy-
> 
> My daughter loved the authors name, "L Cheat"



I actually think it's "I Cheat"  LOL


----------



## declansdad




----------



## mkmommy

jenseib said:


> I actually think it's "I Cheat"  LOL



That is even better.  I guess I should wear my glasses more often.


----------



## pirate




----------



## mkmommy

The Fantasy arriving in St. Thomas.


----------



## Evad




----------



## fairytalelover

mkmommy said:


> The Fantasy arriving in St. Thomas.



Gorgeous photo!


----------



## vakamalua

Blue Lagoon:


----------



## declansdad

Took this on the way in to Nassau on March 4th.


----------



## mkmommy

Looking down on Trunk Bay Beach, St. John USVI


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## jenseib




----------



## ssanders79

Fantasy Time by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr

I took this back in December, but the inspiration goes to Scott (srisons) for a similar watch shot.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## KJF

shadowryter said:


>



Quick question - does this need to be reserved ahead of time & how would you do it?  We'll be on the Fantasy on our actual Anniversary day this year & I would love to get it for DH.


----------



## shadowryter

Either mention on your reservation or tell your servers. They are more than happy to celebrate with you and bring out the celebration dessert for your special occasion.


----------



## dclcruzer

Finally made it to the end of the board! And finally can add my own pictures from our NYE cruise! I took enough, so hopefully one picture a day can help the days go by until our next NYE cruise 


It's been a while since I've posted a picture on the boards, so can someone just tell me what I have to use to do so...??? 

Thank you!


----------



## 4butlers

One of the perks to running the CC5K and being one of the first off the ship!


----------



## ssanders79

dclcruzer said:


> It's been a while since I've posted a picture on the boards, so can someone just tell me what I have to use to do so...???
> 
> Thank you!



You will need to upload your photos to some sort of sharing service flickr and photobucket.

Once the image is online then you just grab the image URL and past it between


		Code:
	

[IMG ]http://URL.COM[/ IMG]

(spaced added to show code properly, remove extra space in the brackets)


----------



## dclcruzer

Seems so long ago that we were in San Juan! If it looks like we have dirt on our faces, it's because we do....Part of the ATV tour was getting tribal paint to look like a native! Highly recommend the ATV tour! It was SOOO fun!

Thanks ssanders79!


----------



## Evad




----------



## dclcruzer




----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad




----------



## kalc12345




----------



## DesertSky612

Near Nassau:







Beach Bunny???


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## jenseib




----------



## p17blo

Been a while since I posted, but (hopefully) back into the swing of workflowing...



Disney Dream Quiet Cove and Stairs IMG_1001 by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

shadowryter said:


> Either mention on your reservation or tell your servers. They are more than happy to celebrate with you and bring out the celebration dessert for your special occasion.



If you mention it on your reservation, do yourself a favor and confirm that your servers know.  (Maybe stop at guest services and make sure it's noted on your account)   DH and I cruised in September 2010 and celebrated my 40th b-day AND our 15 yr anniversary.  We got absolutely NOTHING during the cruise.  The celebrations were also noted on our WDW reservation afterwards and we got some special treatment while we were there.  So, my point is just because you have it noted on your reservation, make sure to kindly remind them when you board the ship.  

Another time, we were on a cruise and weren't celebrating anything, and they came up and sang happy birthday to me.    The funny thing was, we were closer to DH's birthday than to mine.  They wouldn't believe me when I told them I wasn't celebrating a birthday.  That's ok...we enjoyed the cake!  

And to keep on topic....THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR THE AWESOME PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## sgc1107

Hey hey bollyhooers!! Was peeking through pics and saw you guys!!!


----------



## sgc1107

Well it's been 3mo thought I'd share some of my favs from out New Years on the fantasy! 

San Juan..






























St. Thomas 





Castaway 

























Around the ship 

























Hope this works right... That was a lot of copying and pasting!


----------



## sgc1107

sgc1107 said:


> Well it's been 3mo thought I'd share some of my favs from out New Years on the fantasy!
> 
> San Juan..
> 
> St. Thomas
> 
> Castaway
> 
> Around the ship
> 
> Hope this works right... That was a lot of copying and pasting!



Oops the first two are St. Thomas


----------



## p17blo

Disney Dream Waves IMG_1015 by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Silverfox97

p17blo said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/p17blo/8629916616/
> Disney Dream Waves IMG_1015 by P17blo, on Flickr



This is the one thing on the Dream I missed on the Fantasy.......

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jenseib




----------



## declansdad

The Dream from the snorkeling area.


----------



## dclcruzer




----------



## p17blo

Disney Dream Satellite Sun Deck IMG_1013 by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## SrisonS

sgc1107 said:


> Well it's been 3mo thought I'd share some of my favs from out New Years on the fantasy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this works right... That was a lot of copying and pasting!



LOVE this one!!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

The Watcher II by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## erinsmom03

Just sharing a few of my favorite pics from Castaway Cay...


----------



## ssanders79

Castillo San Felipe del Morro - Guard Tower by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## erinsmom03

Missed one...playing with taking panoramic pictures...


----------



## SrisonS

erinsmom03 said:


> Missed one...playing with taking panoramic pictures...



Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## p17blo

Disney Dream Aquaduck IMG_1014 by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## SrisonS

Pelican Plunge by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Moxin

Snapped this on our way out of Puerto Rico...


----------



## AlisonUK

Pennants by limegreenlife, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## SrisonS

Disney's Human Element - Chase the Oasis by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## marciagms

Thanks so much for posting your family pics!  We are looking forward to our first Disney Cruise in May!


----------



## Evad

Scott, great shots!! 

Jen love the last on you posted!!


----------



## Fsugirl24

all of these pictures are wonderful! I am really excited for our first cruise - 96 days!!


----------



## MommyluvsDisney3

Love these pictures!!


----------



## p17blo

Disney Dream Quiet Cove II by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS




----------



## Evad




----------



## dclcruzer




----------



## jenseib

Evad said:


> Scott, great shots!!
> 
> Jen love the last on you posted!!



Thanks. My Uncle actually took that one.  LOL


----------



## p17blo

Disney Dream Quiet Cove by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## emmeryrose

These pictures has me feeling like a child at Christmas! My first DC is coming up before too long!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## wcw57

while I think the processed shots are nice...even beautiful....am I the only one here who prefers looking at what we used to call snapshots?  

Besides, the more processed shots I see here, the less "amateur" stuff I see.  Are people being intimidated or the ratio is simply tipping towards processed?

to be clear, not a slam just my observation and opinion


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic in Tortola


----------



## BethC1952

wcw57 said:


> while I think the processed shots are nice...even beautiful....am I the only one here who prefers looking at what we used to call snapshots?
> 
> Besides, the more processed shots I see here, the less "amateur" stuff I see.  Are people being intimidated or the ratio is simply tipping towards processed?
> 
> to be clear, not a slam just my observation and opinion



I don't like the processed ones all that much either.  Some of them are very nice, and some are just over-processed.  I prefer snap shots for my vacation memories, and those are what I post here and what are in my signature.  I *do* think that some of the processed shots are nice works of art, they're just not my idea of what vacation pictures should be.  I think that there will come a time when we need two threads--one for snapshots, and one for "works of art".

And for the record, I'm quite proficient at photoshopping, and enjoy processing some of my photos, but I usually prefer to remember things as they were when I saw them.

Beth


----------



## PrincessShmoo

BethC1952 said:


> I don't like the processed ones all that much either.  Some of them are very nice, and some are just over-processed.  I prefer snap shots for my vacation memories, and those are what I post here and what are in my signature.  I *do* think that some of the processed shots are nice works of art, they're just not my idea of what vacation pictures should be.  I think that there will come a time when we need two threads--one for snapshots, and one for "works of art".
> 
> And for the record, I'm quite proficient at photoshopping, and enjoy processing some of my photos, but I usually prefer to remember things as they were when I saw them.
> 
> Beth



I always just post my "regular" pictures.  I don't have enough computer smarts to "fancy" them up.

But I like looking at the processed ones.  I think they're pretty.

I do agree that it may be a little off-putting to those of us who want to post just regular pictures, but, please don't let it stop you.  It won't stop me. 

Here's another one,  on the dock in Tortola (the different cruiselines have their logos painted on the dock)


----------



## Silverfox97

wcw57 said:


> while I think the processed shots are nice...even beautiful....am I the only one here who prefers looking at what we used to call snapshots?
> 
> Besides, the more processed shots I see here, the less "amateur" stuff I see.  Are people being intimidated or the ratio is simply tipping towards processed?
> 
> to be clear, not a slam just my observation and opinion



I personally like a good looking HDR. Not a blown out over processed one, or a pic with a bad white balance, but a beautiful, vibrant pic.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Bluegrassfam

Disney Trip of a lifetime 456 by mel238, on Flickr

Can't wait for another chance to ride the bus!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Bluegrassfam said:


> Disney Trip of a lifetime 456 by mel238, on Flickr
> 
> Can't wait for another chance to ride the bus!!!



that's a very nice shot!  very artsy and cool.  
p.s.--Kingston here.  are you having the same crappy day we are??  weather is not nice.


----------



## p17blo

Bluegrassfam said:


> Disney Trip of a lifetime 456 by mel238, on Flickr
> 
> Can't wait for another chance to ride the bus!!!



Very similar to my one 



Disney Cruise Line Bus by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## p17blo

Castaway Cay Post by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## KevieKev05

Ooh La La
Disney Fantasy


----------



## Saraheg2107

I really wish we were there right now....


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Leaving Tortola


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Gracies Moms

041013 - heading back to the Mickey boat by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I like this one my honey took from Nassau. It's kinda spooky or something. I like the blue water too. Not bad for a phone.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

You think we left in this order on purpose?


----------



## jtkboston

Castaway Cay, April 19, 2013


----------



## Evad




----------



## ludari

Magic and Fantasy.

Picture I took while on the Fantasy maiden voyage cruise.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jtkboston

The Fantasy anchored at Grand Cayman
April 15, 2013


----------



## shadowryter

Disney Fantasy at Costa Maya


----------



## jtkboston




----------



## jcarwash

Fantasy, 19-Feb-2013:


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Saraheg2107 said:


> I really wish we were there right now....



I love this picture! Do you mind if I use it on my FB cover pic?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Captain Thord


----------



## NEmel

I have to share my favorite picture from our Dream cruise on April 7.  My son was granted a Make a Wish and asked for a 'firework' cruise.  This is him watching the fireworks from the VIP section.  Love the look on his face, priceless!


----------



## Clochette nordique

NEmel said:


> I have to share my favorite picture from our Dream cruise on April 7.  My son was granted a Make a Wish and asked for a 'firework' cruise.  This is him watching the fireworks from the VIP section.  Love the look on his face, priceless!



Nice!

 Poussière de fée!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## tinkerone

NEmel said:


> I have to share my favorite picture from our Dream cruise on April 7.  My son was granted a Make a Wish and asked for a 'firework' cruise.  This is him watching the fireworks from the VIP section.  Love the look on his face, priceless!



now that's a memory!  so cute!!!


----------



## jtkboston

Do the Duck!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Kitchen tour on the Magic


----------



## rescuetink

NEmel said:


> I have to share my favorite picture from our Dream cruise on April 7.  My son was granted a Make a Wish and asked for a 'firework' cruise.  This is him watching the fireworks from the VIP section.  Love the look on his face, priceless!



Sorry for the reason for your cruise!!  But your absolutely right, that face is PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## SrisonS

Aquaduck (Know The Ledge) by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Saraheg2107

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> I love this picture! Do you mind if I use it on my FB cover pic?



Go for it!  It's my FB cover.


----------



## jtkboston




----------



## PrincessShmoo

jtkboston said:


>



Where is this?  What ship, and what decks/area is it?


----------



## Silverfox97

PrincessShmoo said:


> Where is this?  What ship, and what decks/area is it?



Adult area, Disney Fantasy. Deck 11 is adult pool, deck 12 has family wading pool area.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Silverfox97 said:


> Adult area, Disney Fantasy. Deck 11 is adult pool, deck 12 has family wading pool area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you, we hope to be there soon


----------



## Silverfox97

PrincessShmoo said:


> Thank you, we hope to be there soon



Side note: that area up by that wading pool on deck 12 is the best spot for a DIS meet on the Fantasy  Works out great - nice area & kids can 'swim' while adults mingle!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jtkboston




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## tinkmom2

Aquaduck Surprise


----------



## SrisonS

Disney's Human Element - In A Bibbidi Bobbidi Bind by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## mkmommy

SrisonS said:


> Disney's Human Element - In A Bibbidi Bobbidi Bind by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



That should be a DCL ad photo, 

What did she look like on the way out, I bet you have some amazing photos?


----------



## Cruisefan2




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tinkerbell just flew by!


----------



## Beermam42

Evad said:


> Nice one Scott!



Chandelier and staircase in picture will be gone by Oct 2013.


----------



## p17blo

And now for the most original picture you have EVER seen   (But it brings me warm memories)



Castaway Cay - Mount Rustmore by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Cruisefan2

Disney Dream Aquaduck


----------



## PirateMel

shadowryter said:


>



Mayan chicken ???

Hello neighbor - Awesome pics what type of camera ?


----------



## PirateMel

ssanders79 said:


> Fantasy Time by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr
> 
> I took this back in December, but the inspiration goes to Scott (srisons) for a similar watch shot.



OHHHH - do they sell the Fantasy Skaegan on the ship - Hubby loves them?


----------



## ssanders79

PirateMel said:


> OHHHH - do they sell the Fantasy Skaegan on the ship - Hubby loves them?



It was a limited edition of 100 for the Inaugural sailings.  Picked it up in June. It was sold out by December.  In March, the only DCL watches were the ones sold at the registers.  To think I almost did not buy it.


----------



## PirateMel

ssanders79 said:


> It was a limited edition of 100 for the Inaugural sailings.  Picked it up in June. It was sold out by December.  In March, the only DCL watches were the ones sold at the registers.  To think I almost did not buy it.



Oh no, 

Hubby will be disappointed !
TY


----------



## SrisonS

mkmommy said:


> That should be a DCL ad photo,
> 
> What did she look like on the way out, I bet you have some amazing photos?



She's still a little too young.  I believe that 3 y.o. is the youngest.  She's just 2.  But we'll most likely do it one day.


----------



## shadowryter

PirateMel said:


> Mayan chicken ???
> 
> Hello neighbor - Awesome pics what type of camera ?


Hello there yourself. Thanks. My camera is a Fuji HS20. I'm far from the big leagues but I'm having fun with it.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## shadowryter

SrisonS said:


> Disney's Human Element - In A Bibbidi Bobbidi Bind by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


Hi Scott, Great shot. I caught your TR the other day. I'm even more excited for Saint Thomas now that I've read it. It was nice to see the face that's responsible for all the incredible images you post. You have a lovely family.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## wannabimagineer

My first post to the DCL picture of the Day thread.  Here's one I took last week when we were on the Magic.




DISNEY MAGIC


----------



## budamacdvcr

First DCL Pic of Day post - PC Terminal on back-to-back Dream last summer - empty and loved it!


----------



## linetbo

wannabimagineer said:


> My first post to the DCL picture of the Day thread.  Here's one I took last week when we were on the Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEY MAGIC



Wow!!


----------



## budamacdvcr

Behind the scenes at CC from golf cart to the cabanas


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PizzieDuster

wannabimagineer said:


> My first post to the DCL picture of the Day thread.  Here's one I took last week when we were on the Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEY MAGIC



I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!


----------



## budamacdvcr




----------



## bbn1122

shadowryter said:


>



Where is this and which ship? Thanks


----------



## shadowryter

bbn1122 said:


> Where is this and which ship? Thanks


Meridian Bar ~ Fantasy, also on the Dream


----------



## SrisonS

EPCOTatNight said:


>



Beautiful capture!!!!


----------



## wannabimagineer

Here's one of the Dream, when we were on a different cruise line.  This was the first time I had seen a Disney ship up close.  





http://www.flickr.com/photos/23758965@N04/8442306356/ http://www.flickr.com/people/23758965@N04/


----------



## uziel5000

Moxin said:


> Snapped this on our way out of Puerto Rico...



Here's an interesting story about that shot: I live in Puerto Rico and was taking a November cruise on the Fantasy. When we heard "our" ship was coming to our home port I took the whole family to the dock to go see her. It was really exciting to see the Fantasy months before we actually took our cruise. And in our backyard! Our little expedition was blessed with that beautiful sunset you see here.

The thing is, I have pictures of that very same sunset for a very different perspective. As soon as I upload them into photobucket I will post them.


----------



## uziel5000

uziel5000 said:


> Here's an interesting story about that shot: I live in Puerto Rico and was taking a November cruise on the Fantasy. When we heard "our" ship was coming to our home port I took the whole family to the dock to go see her. It was really exciting to see the Fantasy months before we actually took our cruise. And in our backyard! Our little expedition was blessed with that beautiful sunset you see here.
> 
> The thing is, I have pictures of that very same sunset for a very different perspective. As soon as I upload them into photobucket I will post them.



As promised. Same sunset from San Juan harbor.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## pmkr




----------



## budamacdvcr

Good morning Dream & Castaway Cay


----------



## linetbo

uziel5000 said:


> As promised. Same sunset from San Juan harbor.



Really, really love this photo with the Fantasy leaving the port. My beautifull Old San Juan.


----------



## Tink rules

wannabimagineer said:


> Here's one of the Dream, when we were on a different cruise line.  This was the first time I had seen a Disney ship up close.



You know... when we encounter this problem... (being on a different line...) we've been known to try and jump ships!!!


----------



## Billinaz




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jrbdad




----------



## wannabimagineer

Tink rules said:


> You know... when we encounter this problem... (being on a different line...) we've been known to try and jump ships!!!



We thought about it...


----------



## Evad




----------



## declansdad

wannabimagineer said:


> Here's one of the Dream, when we were on a different cruise line.  This was the first time I had seen a Disney ship up close.




Can I ask when this was taken?


----------



## wannabimagineer

declansdad said:


> Can I ask when this was taken?



Sure, it was taken on Oct 15 2012.  It was in Nassau, if you didn't already know that.


----------



## wannabimagineer

Evad said:


>



This looks like my kind of place!


----------



## declansdad

wannabimagineer said:


> This looks like my kind of place!




It is a great place for some nice cold beer.


----------



## declansdad

wannabimagineer said:


> Sure, it was taken on Oct 15 2012.  It was in Nassau, if you didn't already know that.




Did know it was Nassau, looks like the same three ships that were there when we were they this past March.


----------



## wannabimagineer

Here are my kids while were at Grand Cayman


----------



## jrbdad

Time for dinner. Formal night on the Dream in the Enchanted Garden.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Disney Fantasy Cruise   April 13  -  20th,  2013












































Grandsons


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Fantasy Apr 12 - 20th,  2013
















Turtle Farm, Cozumel


----------



## p17blo

Disney Dream Quiet Cove IV by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## jrbdad

Hurry up July!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## Tink rules

Disney Wonder... at the Gatun Locks passing through the Panama Canal... 

Today...


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Disney Fantasy Cruise April 13 - 20th, 2013






Costa Maya


----------



## p17blo

Disney Dream Quiet Cove V by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## dennisbryce




----------



## buddy2k9

oh how I enjoy looking at these pictures~~


----------



## p17blo

Castaway Look Out by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## wannabimagineer

Here's one of the chandelier on the Magic.  I guess it will be going away after dry dock later this year.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Recognize it?


----------



## Msmit002

Castaway Cay?  Looks like The Flying Dutchman off to the right.  We're you on an excursion when this was taken?


----------



## Msmit002

p17blo said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/p17blo/8738650027/
> Castaway Look Out by P17blo, on Flickr



Love the post-processing on this...


----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## tiffinymunn

We had this plate signed by guest services. We bought at WDW During the 8 night from Galveston in Jan.


----------



## KaryCam

tiffinymunn said:


> We had this plate signed by guest services. We bought at WDW During the 8 night from Galveston in Jan.




We did the same thing with a different Mickey plate.
It is my favorite souvenir and is in a place in my kitchen that shows it off.


----------



## aan1701

Tink rules said:


> Disney Wonder... at the Gatun Locks passing through the Panama Canal...
> 
> Today...



I can see my room. I was sleeping in my room in the Wonder when this was taken.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## aan1701

Here is the Dream saying good bye to the Wonder at Castaway. This was taking during the WBPC cruise that ended today.





Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Msmit002 said:


> Castaway Cay?  Looks like The Flying Dutchman off to the right.  We're you on an excursion when this was taken?



No, we were coming into the island on our WBTA cruise in 2010.  Yes, it's the Flying Dutchman (RIP).


----------



## tinkerone

tiffinymunn said:


> We had this plate signed by guest services. We bought at WDW During the 8 night from Galveston in Jan.



what did you use for marker?  would it wash off?  I love this idea, something different.


----------



## aan1701

Here is a shot I took of the Map Chanel showing us anchored just outside the entrance to the Panama Canal. 





Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## tiffinymunn

tinkerone said:


> what did you use for marker?  would it wash off?  I love this idea, something different.



I just used regular sharpies. It will look great in our kitchen, hung on the wall.... If I could just find a plate hanger


----------



## shadowryter

tiffinymunn said:


> We had this plate signed by guest services. We bought at WDW During the 8 night from Galveston in Jan.


I really love this idea. You can get plate hangers just about anywhere. Saw some on eBay for about $4 with shipping. If you want fancy, Amazon has some too at about twice as much.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tinkerone

tiffinymunn said:


> I just used regular sharpies. It will look great in our kitchen, hung on the wall.... If I could just find a plate hanger



was this a dinner plate?  dessert size?  
i really think this is cool, i may just stop a DTD to pick one up before our cruise.


----------



## tiffinymunn

tinkerone said:


> was this a dinner plate?  dessert size?
> i really think this is cool, i may just stop a DTD to pick one up before our cruise.



This one is a dinner plate. We bought it inside WDW. We also bought a dessert plate and had only Mickey and Minnie sign it. We gave them to our table-mates, as a wedding gift, who got married in Key West during the cruise. They loved it!


----------



## tinkerone

tiffinymunn said:


> This one is a dinner plate. We bought it inside WDW. We also bought a dessert plate and had only Mickey and Minnie sign it. We gave them to our table-mates, as a wedding gift, who got married in Key West during the cruise. They loved it!



what a lovely thoughtful gift!  
thanks for the information.


----------



## aan1701

It was raining really good when we went under the Centennial Bridge. Taken from the Outlook Cafe, WBPC 2013


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## aan1701

The Wonder in San Francisco. 






Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

shadowryter said:


>



Nice!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

aan1701 said:


> The Wonder in San Faransico.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



Ummm, that would be San Francisco?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Love that! There is something really fun about DCL CMs that is so different from the other cruise line crew that won't hardly make eye contact with you and I feel bad when they pick up my dish or replace the coffee cups and I want to say thanks or smile so they know I know they are a real human being, and they completely avoid me... 

So this guy and others make the cruise very fun!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Love that! There is something really fun about DCL CMs that is so different from the other cruise line crew that won't hardly make eye contact with you and I feel bad when they pick up my dish or replace the coffee cups and I want to say thanks or smile so they know I know they are a real human being, and they completely avoid me...
> 
> So this guy and others make the cruise very fun!



You are so right. When we saw our wait staff around the ship they would say hi and talk to us for awhile on the Magic.


----------



## MomoMama




----------



## PrincessShmoo

MomoMama said:


>



Beautiful.  Sad  that it's going away.


----------



## declansdad

jenseib said:


> You are so right. When we saw our wait staff around the ship they would say hi and talk to us for awhile on the Magic.




Same thing happened to us on the Miracle and the Paradise.


----------



## declansdad




----------



## shadowryter

Evad said:


> Nice!!!


Thank you.


----------



## shadowryter

Five minutes later there was a wedding.


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

Aqua Lab on the Disney Fantasy by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

I am trying to get my picture to show up.  What am I not doing right?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

PrettyPrincessJen said:


> I am trying to get my picture to show up.  What am I not doing right?



You need to download to a photo hosting site (I use tinypic, another is photobucket).  Copy the IMG code to paste here.


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

PrincessShmoo said:


> You need to download to a photo hosting site (I use tinypic, another is photobucket).  Copy the IMG code to paste here.



So Flickr is no good?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

PrettyPrincessJen said:


> So Flickr is no good?



Don't know.


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

Got it!! Thanks for the help!



Dual Stacks by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

PrettyPrincessJen said:


> So Flickr is no good?



Flickr just changed, but it's still pretty good and 1000000000000 times better than the new photobucket.  That is a train wreck.


----------



## Evad

jenseib said:


> Flickr just changed, but it's still pretty good and 1000000000000 times better than the new photobucket.  That is a train wreck.



Hey, I really like the new Photobucket......


----------



## king kamehameha

Goodbye Castaway Cay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## smeecanada

http://[URL=http://s1181.photobucket.com/user/smeecanada/media/IMG_4971a.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## wannabimagineer

Here's one I took from 7 mile beach back in April.  From left to right you can see the Carnival Victory, Island Princess and of course the Disney Magic.


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

Itty And Under Water Minnie by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

PrettyPrincessJen said:


> Itty And Under Water Minnie by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr



THAT is an awesome picture!!!!!!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

jenseib said:
			
		

> THAT is an awesome picture!!!!!!



I never could find the statues... But did find a stingray and lots of fish!

That photo could be in a DCL brochure...


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I never could find the statues... But did find a stingray and lots of fish!
> 
> That photo could be in a DCL brochure...



Thanks! We had a great time in the lagoon taking pictures with our underwater camera. We found Minnie and my husband found the sub from 20,000 leagues under the sea.


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

jenseib said:


> THAT is an awesome picture!!!!!!



Thank You! ☺


----------



## AdaraRae

PrettyPrincessJen said:


> Thanks! We had a great time in the lagoon taking pictures with our underwater camera. We found Minnie and my husband found the sub from 20,000 leagues under the sea.



Just curious. What kind of camera do you have for snorkeling?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

It is a canon elph 110 hs with the corresponding waterproof case, purchased at b&h.com. I usually shoot with a Nikon dslr so was concerned if the controls would be vastly different. They were easy to use the case was responsive and did not leak and the pics were wonderful.


----------



## disney1990

MomoMama said:


>



Are they replacing this light fixture?  Where did you read that?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

disney1990 said:


> Are they replacing this light fixture?  Where did you read that?



This is one of the changes being made during drydock.

Here's a link that talks about the various changes (there's a artists rendering of the new atrium).

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2013/04/disney-magic-cruise-ship-upgrades-announced-with-aquadunk-drop-slide-marvel-kids-area-revamped-dining/


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## EPCOTatNight

Wayans.


----------



## Tink rules

disney1990 said:


> Are they replacing this light fixture?  Where did you read that?



This is the artist rendering of what the atrium will look like after the Magic's dry dock this fall... it's going to look more like the Dream and the Fantasy...


----------



## noahdove

Shadowryter, how are you??? Miss you on the design board I love the plate you posted...food looks delicious


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## king kamehameha

Be the ball Goofy, be the ball...


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

Ooh La La (Underrated) by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr


----------



## qits

PrettyPrincessJen said:


> Thanks! We had a great time in the lagoon taking pictures with our underwater camera. We found Minnie and my husband found the sub from 20,000 leagues under the sea.



Where is the lagoon located??? Amazing photo!!


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

qits said:


> Where is the lagoon located??? Amazing photo!!



At the family beach. There's a lifeguard about halfway out to pass out life vests and you will see white and orange bouys that mark items of interest. If you bring your own snorkel and fins the vests and snorkeling are free  thanks for the compliment!


----------



## wcw57

shadowryter said:


>



what is the little turd in the cup to the left?


----------



## shadowryter

wcw57 said:


> what is the little turd in the cup to the left?


Little square of chocolate. I may never look at chocolate mousse the same way again.


----------



## fantasybound

Love this





PrincessShmoo said:


>


----------



## PrincessShmoo

fantasybound said:


> Love this



Thanks.


----------



## fantasybound

PrincessShmoo said:


>




I hope I get one of these in my room. Never had an octopus towel creation.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

Glasses set up before the Mixology Class on the Disney Fantasy




Mixology Glasses by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr


----------



## Robin"D"

Do you remember what shop in WDW, was it in DTD?
MK? ...you never really said....

This is a GREAT IDEAS< I will barrow.....

Robin & Angel "D"   



tiffinymunn said:


> We had this plate signed by guest services. We bought at WDW During the 8 night from Galveston in Jan.


----------



## MomoMama

PrincessShmoo said:


>



Here is my umbrella shot


----------



## tiffinymunn

Robin"D";48542118 said:
			
		

> Do you remember what shop in WDW, was it in DTD?
> MK? ...you never really said....
> 
> This is a GREAT IDEAS< I will barrow.....
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



We have only ever been to WDW once.

I cant remember which shop we bought it in, but I can tell you that we were near a Giant Carousel. I also remember my son trying to pull the sword from the stone. The shop was very small. It had all kitchen items. I hope that helps!


----------



## tiffinymunn

Some of my favorites from our past 2 cruises..


----------



## shadowryter

Robin"D";48542118 said:
			
		

> Do you remember what shop in WDW, was it in DTD?
> MK? ...you never really said....
> 
> This is a GREAT IDEAS< I will barrow.....
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"


Hi there, just to let you know you can find them on Amazon, eBay and of course Disney's site. eBay's the cheapest. I ordered two just yesterday. Also borrowing.


----------



## tinkmom2

We didn't have a towel octopus but a towel Birthday cake on my daughters' sixth birthday:


----------



## EPCOTatNight

tinkmom2 said:


> We didn't have a towel octopus but a towel Birthday cake on my daughters' sixth birthday:



So did my son on his 14th.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## tinkmom2

EPCOTatNight said:


> So did my son on his 14th.


My DH and my DD took that towel animal making class and loved it!


----------



## tinkerone

Robin"D";48542118 said:
			
		

> Do you remember what shop in WDW, was it in DTD?
> MK? ...you never really said....
> 
> This is a GREAT IDEAS< I will barrow.....
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



there is a kitchen shop at wdw that's real close to the haunted mansion.  also you can buy them in dtd at the world of Disney store as well as the kitchen store that is near the Christmas store.  many of the resorts have them in their shops as well.  
you really can't avoid them if your anywhere in Disney.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Living on in our memories:


----------



## Kendal

Is This ship back at castaway cay or is this a old picture of when it used to be there

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Glfnjoe

Kendal said:


> Is This ship back at castaway cay or is this a old picture of when it used to be there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We were just there last Tuesday and it wasn't there.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Kendal said:


> Is This ship back at castaway cay or is this a old picture of when it used to be there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It was taken just before she was torn down - Oct 2010 at the end of our WBTA.


----------



## Kendal

Glfnjoe said:


> We were just there last Tuesday and it wasn't there.



I was just wondering cause I wen there twice and it has not been there heard it was dis mantled..... But seen this picture and was wondering?? I will be back there in march of 2014 just wondering. Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jenseib

Kendal said:


> I was just wondering cause I wen there twice and it has not been there heard it was dis mantled..... But seen this picture and was wondering?? I will be back there in march of 2014 just wondering. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It was taken down in Dec 2010.Someone had posted pictures at one time of it getting dismantled.


----------



## Kendal

jenseib said:


> It was taken down in Dec 2010.Someone had posted pictures at one time of it getting dismantled.



That sounds right cause I was there the first time in. March of 2011 an they said it was just removes a few months ago

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jenseib

Kendal said:


> That sounds right cause I was there the first time in. March of 2011 an they said it was just removes a few months ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thats when I was there too


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jenseib said:


> It was taken down in Dec 2010.Someone had posted pictures at one time of it getting dismantled.





Kendal said:


> That sounds right cause I was there the first time in. March of 2011 an they said it was just removes a few months ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes, the picture I took was from our WBTA cruise in Oct 2010.  

I saved some pictures that some one else (not me) took and posted of the Flying Dutchman being dismantled:


----------



## wannabimagineer

PrettyPrincessJen said:


> Glasses set up before the Mixology Class on the Disney Fantasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixology Glasses by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr



This looks like it would be fun, didn't get to try it on our last cruise.  Hopefully, we'll get a chance next time.


----------



## Tink rules

Anyone starting the new thread?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

wannabimagineer said:


> This looks like it would be fun, didn't get to try it on our last cruise.  Hopefully, we'll get a chance next time.



We registered as soon as we stepped on board at guest services. Can't say enough great things about the class or Julian our bartender.


----------



## tinkmom2

The breakfast everyone dreads! The day you have to go home


----------



## DisAuntieJody

I'm still 10 months out from my cruise and I'm already stressing about it being over. I just figure I'll have to book the next one right away.


----------



## Kitster

Cabana's Finding Nemo mosaic aboard the Fantasy


----------



## rescuetink

PrincessShmoo said:


> Yes, the picture I took was from our WBTA cruise in Oct 2010.



So So Sad!!  I miss seeing her there whenever we stop there!!


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## qits

DisAuntieJody said:


> I'm still 10 months out from my cruise and I'm already stressing about it being over. I just figure I'll have to book the next one right away.



Ditto


----------



## chiburple

I've been following this thread for a while, but never knew how to upload pictures before. Well, guess what? I finally got it (with some fellow disboards' members help, Lol). 

This was taken last week from the Wonder while it was on it's way up Tracy Arm, AK:


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Huh?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## wannabimagineer

Here's one of the Magic as we are leaving on the tender to Grand Cayman.  I really miss being on that ship.


----------



## wannabimagineer

Not sure if you do much post processing or not but, I really like your pictures.  This image appears to be fairly simple but, the focus is sharp and the colors are so vibrant they really pull you in.  

Just curious as to what lenses you use most commonly.  I use a couple of the "stock" Nikon lenses but, I would like to upgrade someday.



shadowryter said:


>


----------



## pillow

p17blo said:


> Disney Dream Quiet Cove IV by P17blo, on Flickr



This is fantastic!


----------



## declansdad




----------



## RaglanRoad

Our recent cruise on the Magic


----------



## pillow

declansdad said:


>



Is that the 1 bedroom suite that sits between the 2 Royals?


----------



## Castillo Mom

Sunrise





Sunset





Nassau





Perspective showing how huge Oasis of the Seas is which is to the right of the Dream.


----------



## Tink rules

Sorry... I'm sure they are all nice and such... but the Oasis/Allure and the Epic just look like big ole apartment buildings on a boat...


----------



## Castillo Mom

Tink rules said:


> Sorry... I'm sure they are all nice and such... but the Oasis/Allure and the Epic just look like big ole apartment buildings on a boat...



I totally agree.  We weren't impressed at all, Oasis looks very boxy.  Doesn't mean I'd never go on RCCL I just prefer the elegance of the Disney ships.


----------



## declansdad

pillow said:


> Is that the 1 bedroom suite that sits between the 2 Royals?




No it is cabin 10166 on the Dream, deluxe ocean view with verandah I think is what they call it.  It is dead center aft so the verandah is huge.


----------



## aan1701

Tink rules said:


> Sorry... I'm sure they are all nice and such... but the Oasis/Allure and the Epic just look like big ole apartment buildings on a boat...



I agree about the Oasis/Allure and most defiantly the Epic. Man that ship is epically ugly, but also I find the Dream and Fantasy strange looking from the front or the back. Almost like a sandwich. What I mean is she is fat on the too and bottom but the middle looks like it's just sandwiched in there. The PP pic shows what I mean. This pic I screen shot from the Port Canaveral web c also illustrates it. They just look a little boxy as well from the front or back. I don't think the Magic or Wonder have this problem.





Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Castillo Mom said:


> Perspective showing how huge Oasis of the Seas is which is to the right of the Dream.



I don't really like the looks of any of those ships.  I'm sorry, even the Dream just doesn't look right.

Doesn't mean, however, that I won't ever be on her


----------



## tstobb

aan1701 said:


> I agree about the Oasis/Allure and most defiantly the Epic. Man that ship is epically ugly, but also I find the Dream and Fantasy strange looking from the front or the back. Almost like a sandwich. What I mean is she is fat on the too and bottom but the middle looks like it's just sandwiched in there. The PP pic shows what I mean. This pic I screen shot from the Port Canaveral web c also illustrates it. They just look a little boxy as well from the front or back. I don't think the Magic or Wonder have this problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



Agree - they look like I-Beams.  Nice from the side but odd from the front & back.  The "classic" DCL ships look great from every angle


----------



## EPCOTatNight

ludari said:


> Magic and Fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture I took while on the Fantasy maiden voyage cruise.



This shows the Magic's difference in design.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## aan1701

tstobb said:


> Agree - they look like I-Beams.  Nice from the side but odd from the front & back.  The "classic" DCL ships look great from every angle



Yes. Thank you. I was worried about getting flamed. Never thought about I-Beams. That's a good way to describe it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Jillpie

RaglanRoad said:


> Our recent cruise on the Magic



Where are THESE chairs?!!  I've got to find these with a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Jillpie said:


> Where are THESE chairs?!!  I've got to find these with a nice cup of coffee.



I know, I know!  Cove Café.


----------



## Jillpie

PrincessShmoo said:


> I know, I know!  Cove Café.



Thanks!  I will definitely enjoy those


----------



## Gracies Moms

On the tender enroute to Grand Cayman




041013 - heading to Grand Cayman by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## noahdove

Me too!!!! I will search them out...peaceful...ahhhh


----------



## Tink rules

I think if you look at the Dream and the Fantasy either straight on or from the rear... they just look like they've got fat hips...


----------



## allison0523

declansdad said:


> No it is cabin 10166 on the Dream, deluxe ocean view with verandah I think is what they call it.  It is dead center aft so the verandah is huge.



We have the room 2 doors down to this, 10662 on our upcoming Dream cruise! Can't wait.


----------



## Clochette nordique

pillow said:


> Is that the 1 bedroom suite that sits between the 2 Royals?



Even though this one is 3 deck higher, it looks very much like aft stateroom 7194, with a huge veranda.  I put my reservation 25 months in advance, to make sure to get it again on our next cruise.

WONDERFUL veranda.  Very practical for DD13 wheelchair.  Gives us room to breath.  And the sight at 3 a.m. is just unbelievable.  If you look up, very up, to the middle of the ship, there are lights that make birds very white and sparkle.  It's more than magical.  On the Dream in 2011, as we were coming back on the last night, close to the coast of Florida, I stayed outside more than an hour, just looking up at the magical sight.

Just my two cents,

 Poussière de fée!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter

declansdad said:


> No it is cabin 10166 on the Dream, deluxe ocean view with verandah I think is what they call it. It is dead center aft so the verandah is huge.


We have 10164. Seems just a bit smaller than 66 but bigger than the regular verandah. Can't wait.


----------



## disprincess4ever




----------



## shadowryter

wannabimagineer said:


> Not sure if you do much post processing or not but, I really like your pictures. This image appears to be fairly simple but, the focus is sharp and the colors are so vibrant they really pull you in.
> 
> Just curious as to what lenses you use most commonly. I use a couple of the "stock" Nikon lenses but, I would like to upgrade someday.


Thanks for the comment. Sorry but I do not have a Nikon or Cannon. I just have a simple digital camera that kind of handles like one. I have a manual optical zoom that is equivalent to an 24mm - 720mm, so no lenses needed, just a few filters. As far post goes I do use Lightroom 4. Love it and so easy to use. Maybe a Nikon some day. For now this will have to do.


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## abitagirl916

tinkmom2 said:


>



OMG, the seas look really rough.  When was this taken?


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## p17blo

Magic Sessions Mixology III by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

abitagirl916 said:


> OMG, the seas look really rough.  When was this taken?


This was taken on our October 2011 cruise. We had two days that were the tail end of hurricane Irene. This was our sea day which we had to spend indoors. It was ok though because there were plenty of activities like a dance party and cooking class.


----------



## tinkmom2

I wish I was in that crystal clear water right now!


----------



## p17blo

Magic Atrium VI by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PizzieDuster

p17blo said:


> Magic Atrium VI by P17blo, on Flickr



Fantastic picture!  Dang, I've never seen it like that!  Beautiful!    It has to be from the inside or a reflection?  You got the atrium behind it and it's gorgeous!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Moxin

Walking out of the Xcaret park (excursion on the Western Caribbean itinerary), ran into this little guy hanging over us...literally.


----------



## Kitster

Disney Fantasy Chandelier


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Segway Tour


----------



## serrem

5 June 2013 Magens Bay Beach


----------



## p17blo

Magic Lumieres Rose by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

p17blo said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/p17blo/9026963704/
> Magic Lumieres Rose by P17blo, on Flickr



Great capture!

I just started DCL Picture of the Day - Part 5 since this thread is past the 250 page limit and Paul's shot seems like a good bookend to part 4.


----------

